# Who's behind the computer - Part 1



## SkyeSpider

I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a _fairly_ recent picture of me getting some play piercings 

-Bryan


----------



## krystal

hey!  i look just like you!  only _my_ piercing needles go all of the way up and down my legs, my sides, and around my head, too!  

just kidding.  anyhoo, that's my pic under my name.  it was taken outside my gram's house.


----------



## johns

<faint> 

I've got a digital camera, but I've lost the connection cable to it, Bryan... one of these days,  I could post a pic!


----------



## Botar

Well I posted one on the tattoo thread, but here's one at the computer, sans tattoos.


----------



## krystal

so, bortar likes pringles...and not just _any_ flavor, but _regular_, i see...


----------



## ArachnoJoost

Well, here's a picture of me. taken at a birthday party of one of my friends (in case you were wondering: I've had a few beers when this pic was taken...:} )
greetz.


----------



## Code Monkey

I guess it's confession time  Had my wife take this unflattering shot of me with the beginnings of my own whiteman's fro in front of the spider shelves:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johns

AHA!! CAUGHT RED-HANDED, CM, you afro-wearin', Hi-Karate smellin, gold chain, disco-steppin  freakazoid !  I smelled  a whiteman's afro on this board*somewhere* =D, and you're the ONE!


How long did it take you to grow, Code?


john


----------



## skinheaddave

Been meaning to scan this one for a while.  Guess this was as good an excuse as any.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Blackwidow69

*Im gona run right out....*

;P   Well first off i cant get a pic up of me and second im running out and finding some way to do it...AAAHHH friends next door could help me out...hehehehe!! and to throw in something for all of you,, one of my ol- mom to,, shes Bearacuda41...gona have to get a good shot of her,,tattoos and all.. Now all i gota do is figure out away to catch her off guard and whola!!!!  Il try to have them up by few days .. later chow...


----------



## krystal

hmmm, i don't recognize c_m without a frog in his mouth!


----------



## Botar

I'm amazed at how much CM looks like his avatar... SHD too.


----------



## krystal

oh my god, you're totally right!


----------



## Botar

Thank you Krystal (tears in his eyes), that's the first time I've ever had a woman tell me that.


----------



## MrDeranged

Well all,

Here's a recent pic of me and Debby (Satanika) and our 2 demonspawn.  I'm now looking for the prom pic and the mohawk pic. 

Scott

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## galeogirl

This is from an advertising photo shoot that I did for a friend's bodypiercing shop.


----------



## johns

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Well all,
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me and Debby (Satanika) and our 2 demonspawn.  I'm now looking for the prom pic and the mohawk pic.
> 
> Scott *


Scott,


Did anyone ever tell you that in this picture you bear an uncanny resemblance to one Charles N. Seaberg, my older brother?

No? I'm telling you that now!


Good pics of you , the lovely Debbie, and the fruits of your loins.


----------



## krystal

wow, galeogirl! your piercing-placement is _very_ cool!  if only _i_ could have gone to prom _that_ way!


----------



## Immortal_sin

ok...I am certain that this won't work....but just in case...here I am...

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?...3&US=0&collid=62759747503&photoid=61289747503


----------



## savian

Hey Scott,  don't I know you I think I have see you at some show or something   Well I guess I will join in to.
http://community.webshots.com/album/33231143Crrxfa


----------



## skinheaddave

Savian,

You look freakishly like a guy up here who used to bounce at a club downtown before getting a gig as a DJ.  You ever lived in Guelph, Ontario?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## galeogirl

*re: piercings*

Krystal,

Those were just temporary for the photo shoot.  I have a deal with my friend who owns the shop.  He does decorative/play piercings on me for free before special events or for modeling jobs, I hand out his business cards.

They're lots of fun to get, but boy are they a pain to try to take out when you come crawling back home during the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## savian

SHD
 Sorry but I have been told that I have Twins now in 3 different places.  I get people telling that they saw me here or there but I was never there at any of those times or places.  Damm evil twins are every where now a day's.  Well so much for being different.


----------



## Blackwidow69

*Whoa Savian !!!*

Buddy you look just like someone my mother knows,,,, You guys ever had tats done together??? hehehehe!! shes gona flip when she sees your pic..By the way im working on mine soon in here i hope..chow...   ;P


----------



## JacenBeers

I know none of you care about this seeing as I am but a lowly Arachnopeon who doesnt post much but here is a picture of me anyways.  I am 22 years old.


----------



## Botar

Heck no... you've got it all wrong.  Everyone is supposed to post a photo.  As best I can tell, the only criteria is you don't want to post one with your chest hair showing... or Pringles cans in the background. (They were cans of fish food, I swear!!)


----------



## Henry Kane

Here's me...

Atrax


----------



## johns

Egads, Atrax! I know *who* I'd hand my money over to if we met in a dark alley...  

If I was a Native American, a la "Dances With Wolves," my name would be, " Shreiking, Wailing One."


----------



## Botar

I was thinking maybe he lived/worked at 3-mile island.  Or he was welding on a chastity belt at the time of the photo.


----------



## johns

There you go, Botar!


----------



## savian

Y..Yeeaaah.  Yeah, that's what happened!...  Radioactive Scorpion...


----------



## The_Phantom

Ok Eternal, those needles thingies.....OUCH MAN !!! ARE YOU,.....NUTS ??? no offence ! But OOOOWWWCH !!! :? 
SOme pictures verrry interesting, one FRIGHTENING, (some glowing eyed dude) some nice looking (black hair and green eyes man named Jasen or something and the lady with the link and the avatar of her self.)

SO ! HEre is my MUG for YALL to pick apart.;P ;P 

THis is me when I was 17, I HAVE CHANGED since then, my hair is now,......gasp ! BLACK !!! WOOO !!

I know, the glove is all wrong, doesnt fit !! Ect, ect !:8o

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## savian

Now now lets see a more recent pic. alot can happen in a couple of years.


----------



## The_Phantom

JEEz ddo I loook that bad ????


----------



## savian

NO.  But due think you look that bad now?   Hummmm......  I don't think my pics are to good.


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by savian _
> *Damm evil twins are every where now a day's.  Well so much for being different.   *


Yeah, don't I know it.  I tend to think I have a ... unique look.  It seems, however, that there are a couple people out there who people always mistake me for.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## savian

yeah but you can say they look like you.  They are your evil twins and do you bidding.  hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  Sorry I always get a little carried away with that.  ;P


----------



## johns

Ralph Fiennes, hairless, and scowling, SHD?


----------



## SkyeSpider

Atrax- Beautiful contacts 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Ok Eternal, those needles thingies.....OUCH MAN !!! ARE YOU,.....NUTS ??? no offence ! But OOOOWWWCH !!! :? *


They're a temporary piercing. I do a lot of vision questing (pushing my body and mind to the limit to experience drug free spiritual journies). That was one of my first I did. My next is doing a suspension. In that, four (thick) hooks will be placed in my back and I will be lifted off the ground by them. It's honestly not as bad as it sounds, though.

And no, I don't like pain at all. 

-Bryan


----------



## Immortal_sin

The Eternal..
my understanding..is that temp piercings kinda take the place of perm ones, without the healing period? IOW....the adrenaline rush, etc...but WO the healing worries?
I used to peruse the BME site quite a bit, then realized that I'm just an average 'peon' WO anything remarkable, or memorable to contribute LOL
I never had the nerve to go even as far as temp piercings.....
Holley


----------



## MrDeranged

Hey Bryan,

If I didn't know you were scared of dead things, I'd think you might start emulating Captain Howdy from Strangeland. 

Scott


----------



## Blackwidow69

*What you have been waitting for!!!*

geez i hope this works.. Found this pic of mom and as soon as i find mine il post mine..This is Bearacuda41


----------



## Blackwidow69

*Cool!!*

hehehehehe!! She sees this im a goner for sure...LOL!! you should see her in dreads and punked up,, vamp style. Il try to catch one of that to..hehehe!! Il try to get one of me up today or tomarrow if i can just find where she stashed the pics on here..  Enjoy!!!                     Andrea....


----------



## SkyeSpider

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *The Eternal..
> my understanding..is that temp piercings kinda take the place of perm ones, without the healing period? IOW....the adrenaline rush, etc...but WO the healing worries?
> I used to peruse the BME site quite a bit, then realized that I'm just an average 'peon' WO anything remarkable, or memorable to contribute LOL
> I never had the nerve to go even as far as temp piercings.....
> Holley *


Play piercing (aka temporary piercings) is risky, and does have a healing period of about a week.

Don't worry about not having any mods. I started reading BME when I was 16 without a single mod. I didn't get pierced until my 18th B-day, or tattooed until I was 19. It's all good 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *If I didn't know you were scared of dead things, I'd think you might start emulating Captain Howdy from Strangeland. *


Haha! I like that movie   They didn't do suspensions justice, though. If you want to see real ones, go here: http://www.bmezine.com/ritual/bme-ritu.html

Warning: there are graphic pictures in there.

-Bryan


----------



## Henry Kane

Man, it's pretty cool having faces to go with the posts. Some of you guys look nothing like I expected. I really dig the piercing pics! Reminds me of when the Genitorturers come to town (AWESOME SHOW if you've never seen them) Course the little icons by everyone's name (avatars?) can definitely be misleading. I have a habit of characterizing the poster based on the avatar. (I guess that is the idea though.)

Y'all look great, all of ya!

Atrax


----------



## galeogirl

*Pierced suspensions*

I was a member of the Human Sculpture group for 7 years and we did a lot of pierced suspensions and other body modifications as performance art.  Painful-very much so- but worth it.  For all of the hangings I did over the years, I just have a few tiny little puncture wound scars on my back and shoulders to show for it now and my tattoos cover up most of them.

You don't seem to scar up as much when you can relax into the piercing/suspension and just see it as an experience.  I've also had facial skewers and other intense piercings done for shows, but I have no scars from them whatsoever.

Best of luck, Eternal.  I hope you have as good of an experience as I did.


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by johns _
> *Ralph Fiennes, hairless, and scowling, SHD?  *


I honestly don't see the resemblance. :? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave

The scary thing is that I think I understand where all the freaky body mod people are coming from.  I don't have a single body mod.  I guarantee you I will never be voluntarily pierced (stabbed or shot is always a possibility) and I will probably never be tattooed, but that isn't so certain.  

Back in the day, however, I used to train past the point where I could train.  I'd hit the pain, go through the pain and then just keep going.  Wonderful place I discovered on the other side.  Very peaceful.  A few days ago I decided to go back there.  It's been a couple years now, but I figure I can make it by December.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Botar

It's all a matter of the endorphins kicking in... various different ways of achieving it.  I've been there through weight training and through a 6 1/2 hour tattooing marathon when I had my left shoulder done.  Never done any of the piercing/suspension rituals, but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## savian

I use to be a pain junky and a volly.  I was told at a young age that the human body could due amazing things.  So like the child I was I pushed.  I am not going to go into the thing I did buy thankfully I became a volly then put my energy into that.  Running a ambulance plus working one plus running a fire truck.  I pushed my body past what it should have been and now I pay for it every day.  I use to run the trucks for 32 to 48 hrs and then sleep for 4 hrs and due it again,  over and over for months at a time.


----------



## JacenBeers

Somebody said I was good looking. Thank you.

And to TheEternal:  Are you a member of IAM at BMezine?  I looked for the same username on there but came up with no results. I am known as communist on IAM.  I have plenty of tattoos and a few piercings.


----------



## Code Monkey

I went out for some months with a girl who was seriously into piercings and l learned a great deal about it and the culture vicariously  Personally, although I have an very high pain threshhold, I just don't see the appeal. I've long held the belief that people into piercings are "wired" differently than the majority of people.


----------



## Botar

Well I've always found it kind of wierd (and a bit erotic), but I'd rather someone be upfront and out in the open with their oddity than having that lurking "something" hidden deep within.  As far as that goes, living with dozens of spiders, scorps, and bugs in your house is a bit off center as far as most people are concerned.  To each his own... if everyone were the same, life would be very boring.


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *living with dozens of spiders, scorps, and bugs in your house is a bit off center as far as most people are concerned.*


How many people here forget that sometimes?  I often find I'm talking to people and I'll casualy bring up the inverts.  I don't even think about it until I see their jaw drop or they do a double-take.  Quite the conversation starter, though. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Swifty

*Swifty playing with a bug!*

"Hi girls,...look at my big Long Horn....wanna touch it?" 

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Bugman.jpg


----------



## Code Monkey

I think that's one of the most incredible things about this hobby and, more importantly, this web board and organisations like the ATS. I kept Ts from about 1981 until my last one died in 1998. In all that time I *never* met or talked to another person who had a tarantula or other 'nasty' bug.

About a year ago I got the hankering to get back into keeping Ts, I missed their cute 8-legged fuzziness. In the course of researching suppliers I discovered the online community (and when you spent nearly 20 years never meeting anyone else who kept them, is positively freaking HUGE).

The thing that immediately appealed to me was a) the diversity of types who were enthusiasts - everything from thrash playing biker types to quirky PhD professors - and b) the general level of respect and articulateness of these people. It's also a great thing to discover that there are a lot of normal people (by my definition at any rate ) who are as passionate about something like a tarantula as I am.


----------



## johns

*Re: Swifty playing with a bug!*



> _Originally posted by Swifty _
> *"Hi girls,...look at my big Long Horn....wanna touch it?"
> 
> http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Bugman.jpg *


Hi, Kelly-


Shame on you- you're a married man!


----------



## Kugellager

Hey Scott; don't forget the one with the demon puppet on your shoulder.

LOL

John
; ' /


----------



## The_Phantom

EEEP. INSANE CLOWNE POSSE ?????? Im truly frightened, but um, to each his own !! You know, Eternal, do you have to sterilize the pin hook needle things before u poke them in ??? 
You know, Im the kind of person who LITERALLY cries if I need a needle or a shot !!! SERIOUSLY....my mother made me get a blood test a few months ago, I CRIED !!! (turns out Im iron deficient so the test WAS necessary....)

Ok, I am basically determined to have every man, woman, transgendered individual and child see this picture who are now living in the free world, before I die....who knows when that'll be.

Before U click on the link, PLEASE turn up your speakers, or it wont work......and stick your nose fairly close to the screen to feel the full effect of the illusion....;P


http://www.opticalillusions.ws/FREAKYPicture!!.html


----------



## jwb121377

smarty pants


----------



## Botar

Been there, done that, sent it to everyone I know.  I love that picture!!


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *there are a lot of normal people (by my definition at any rate ) who are as passionate about something like a tarantula as I am. *


Ummmmmm ... who would that be, now? 

Cheers,
Dave

Edit:  I know it's not Kugellager ... holy s**t!


----------



## Kugellager

Thanks Dave!!!;P =D ;P 

ROFLMAO


John
 ; ' /


----------



## Henry Kane

WOW!!! Great clown costume Kugellager!!!
Are you using any facial prosthetic? (WITH the clown costume of course)

Atrax


----------



## Kugellager

Hey thanks Gary.
One of my friends here does foam rubber and does a great job

Its lots of fun

John
   ; ' /


----------



## johns

Hi, Kugellager-


I was wondering what you do?


----------



## SkyeSpider

> _Originally posted by JacenBeers _
> *And to TheEternal:  Are you a member of IAM at BMezine?  I looked for the same username on there but came up with no results. I am known as communist on IAM.  I have plenty of tattoos and a few piercings. *


I was the seventh member of IAM. Shannon's a personal friend of mine, and I was helping him do the beta testing   My name on there is The Eternal. There's a space 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *You know, Eternal, do you have to sterilize the pin hook needle things before u poke them in ??? *


There are a lot of risks in body modification, but I don't take stupid ones. Everything done to me is in a 100% sterile environment, and everything used ON me is single use, hand inspected by me, and VERY well sterilized.

For the record, I've had blood poisoning before (yes, from a piercing). It's not fun, and I never want to go through that again. It almost cost me my right arm. I still think I'm doing well (1 bad experience out of 170+).

-Bryan


----------



## The_Phantom

Study earthquakes for a living huh ??? Hmmm, that reminds me....:"Earth quakes are to a girls guitar, theyre just another good vibration...."

Quick man !! Name that tune !!

Who were you calling smarty pant Jeremy ??? 

Botar, what picture did you send to everyone ??

Was the clown makeup bit for a special occasion ?(like, holloween, childs birthday party, costume party or just because).


----------



## Botar

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> Botar, what picture did you send to everyone ??
> 
> The one in your link... I just didn't want to spoil it for anyone.  I'm really surprised that no one has commented on it.  That is by far one of my favorite internet novelties of all time.


----------



## The_Phantom

*That link*

Glad I could bring U sooo much joy Botar !!! =D 

I know, I looooved it tooo !!!


----------



## Kugellager

Spider_savior that clown costume was for Halloween...I don't normally dress like that.  

John
; ' /


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Spider_savior that clown costume was for Halloween...I don't normally dress like that.
> *


Sure, sure, we believe you


----------



## Botar

*I'm with CM*

I mean come on, you keep bugs in your house AND you're a scientist.  I'm thinking that clown gig is a regular thing for you.  I must admit though, it is most impressive.


----------



## MrDeranged

Now I have to go and look for the pic of me dressed up as Pennywise for halloween.   You have to stop doing this to me 

Scott


----------



## skinheaddave

While we're still posting pics of non-clown arachnopets users, here is the lovely Tamara (a.k.a. Arachnogirl).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## johns

You're right, SHD. Tamara's lovely.


john


----------



## Gail

I really don't like pics being taken of me, but some friends I was helping to move snapped this shot of me so I'm looking a bit rumpled.  This pic is a couple of years old and not very good quality, but hey, I did mention that I never like to have my picture taken... now you can all see what a person who is allergic to the sun looks like and why my friends call me lovely pet names like "The Grub" and "Pasty Faced Troll"   

I must say that all these pics really ARE worth a thousand words  

Gail


----------



## Kugellager

Hi Gail,

Those are mean names to call a green-eyed red head.  Which by the way from my experience are usually pretty cool/nice people.  But then again you never can be truly sure from a picture. You might really be some nut who goes around posting pics of yourself dressed up as some psycho clown....no wait ...that was me....
 

John
; ' /


----------



## Botar

Gail, 

I'm with the psycho clown on this one... I thought you looked fine.

Botar


----------



## Henry Kane

Yep, me too! Cute picture Gail! 

Atrax


----------



## savian

Wow Gail I never noticed that you live in White Oak,  I use to live in Port Vue.  And by the way the pic is not that bad just go take a look at mine a couple of pages back.


----------



## Atlanta Native

*Many thumbs up*

I must say that all the ladies (Vayu Sons girl, Gail, spider savior, krystal and the rest of you) who have posted here look lovely. SHD you have quite the beauty, Tamara is stunning. Wonderful smile and teeth! That as well goes for galeogirl, very beautiful! I would post a pic of myself but when I try I get _file too large_. How can I get the pics I have under 102400 bytes? As you can tell I'm not caomputer savy.


----------



## skinheaddave

Thank you on Tamara's behalf.  I'm sure she will get around to posting again at some point.

As for your pic, there are two things you should look into.  The first is what format you have it saved in.  If it is a .bmp or a .gif, you might consider changing it to a .jpg.  If you don't know how to do that, give me a shout on email and I'll explain it to you.  You may also have too large a picture resolution-wise, in which case you can change the size of it.  If this whole prospect has you running for the hills, just email your pic to me at skinheaddave@hotmail.com and I'll shrink and post it for you.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gail

Wow, thanks everybody, it never hurts to get one's ego pumped up a bit   Now, don't laugh, but I never really thought of myself as "cute" or "lovely", ever since I was a kid I kinda felt like Charlie Brown.  Ah...  I think I'll just bask in this egotisical glow for a bit, feels good, thanks people  

Gail


----------



## Kugellager

Gail...you can't be Charlie Brown....you would have to be the cute little red-haired girl of course.   

john
; ' /


----------



## Atlanta Native

Gail,
You are very attractive, cute & lovely. You remind me of my grandmother, not that you look old, but I always thought she was so beautiful with her auburn hair and blue eyes. May she RIP.


----------



## Gail

Kugellager - LMAO - that's a good one, never thought of that
Atlanta Native - thank you

You know, I came to this site for the comraidare of others who are interested in "bugs" and never expected that you'd all end up helping me with my low self esteme, thanks again but your going to have to stop before this all goes to my head  

I doubt you'll be able to do anything about my poor spelling though  

Gail


----------



## Kugellager

Gail,

I think most people get a little bit down in the dumps about themselves sometimes..I know I certainly do...

I also think most people start out coming here for the info and interest.  But most end up finding  the comraderie(I can't spell that one either) and much more than just bug info. I know I have.

I haven't been around this site for very long but I have yet to see any real flame-ups...seems that most people here are respectful of others and try to give honest help with their invert queries and little life probs

If you go to the Wednesday evening(9pmEST) chats you will find a little bit of everything.  Sometimes its slow other times its a zoo.  Sometimes its all about T's other times mostly Scorps. Not sure if I saw you there before...forgive me for being redundant if you go.

John
; ' /


----------



## superbug

:8o Well i'm new to all this but i enjoy learning from all of you so i'll throw my pic down too even though its pretty awful


----------



## Gail

Never hit the chat room because I really didn't want to install any more software on my puter - I get paranoid about allowing chat software to install ever since I had some really BAD experiences with ICQ.  That was on a different computer - this is my new "baby" that I built myself, and like all fussy moms I am very careful about what I let it put in it's mouth  I'm going to go research that software right now and maybe I'll be at chat on Wednesday.

Gail


----------



## Mendi

I come back from a little trip and find everyone exposing theirselves =D  Guess I'll join in... This was taken a few months ago in DC at a statue called "The Awakening" plenty more pieces of the statue aren't included like the head and feet


----------



## Atlanta Native

Mendi,
I love your shirt. #3 and Dixie ... wonderful.


----------



## Atlanta Native

Thanks to SHD help I am now able to post this pic of myself from sometime around Christmas. I'm actually a jeans and t-shirt type of guy.


----------



## Mendi

BTW the shirt says *H@ll No, We'll Never Forget* and I just heard on the TV that Hotlanta has a place in the play-offs too

....heard above the background of tribal war music and dance a hearty  *Woo Hoo*


----------



## Atlanta Native

I always thought #3 was one of the best if not the best drivers in Nascar history but I'm a Stewart fan. I just bought my tickets for the 10/27/02 NAPA 500 in Hotlanta! ;P I also went to the 3/10/02 Atlanta 500 earlier this year and yes #20 took the checkered flag. Yeah the Braves clinched thier division but I'm still upset about the whole strike thing. Nascar & the NFL are my favorite past times! :} Also we'll never forget Dixie!


----------



## The_Phantom

*PURRRRR !!!*

WOOO ! Atlanta native, may I say, youre a handsome dude !!=D :}


----------



## The_Phantom

*:8o*

WHOOOPS hope I didnt embareass you !! OR me !! :8o Naw ! Lots of nice looking peeps on here actually ! Hey, the guy in the race car, are you new to arachnopets ???


----------



## atavuss

damn birds!  well......at least it was not a pigeon......
Ed


----------



## superbug

*Re: :8o*



> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *WHOOOPS hope I didnt embareass you !! OR me !! :8o Naw ! Lots of nice looking peeps on here actually ! Hey, the guy in the race car, are you new to arachnopets ??? *


 Hey savior, i'm the guy in the race car and i'm pretty new to the board and still fairly new to the hobby. I'm in the Canadian Tire CasCar. It was over at my store for display so i had my friend take pics of a bunch of the staff in the car;P


----------



## Atlanta Native

Thanks spider savior *blushing* your too kind! Kelly Girl ... what can I say but WOW! your very attractive! I have been to the ruins of Tulum and they are as beautiful as you. I love Cancun and can't get enough of the night life! Maybe I'll head back down next summer?

Kelly girl I just noticed that you go to PC Bch as well as Cancun, you must live somewhere near me because those are the two spots I hit the most.


----------



## krystal

mendi--
this may be a little too late, but i wish i would've known you were going to be in my area!  we could have gotten coffee or gone bowling or something.  (NOTE: i do not like to bowl unless i am very, very inebriated therefore we would've had to have gone to a few bars beforehand...)

oh well, next time you're in my area!

(by the way, the awakening is one of my favorite statues)


----------



## Mendi

Cool! I really didn't know you were up in the DC area, maybe I should read everyone's profile eh? I'll definitely send you a pm before I head up there again. Though I forget the name of the park that the statue is located, it is pretty cool as you can look at the neat statue and watch some really large planes across the river, and some _sweet_  watercraft as well... As for bowling, I've found that inebriation is very good for my game, it also helps me with billiards   =D


----------



## kellygirl

awww thanks Atlanta! *blush* actually, yes, i live quite close to you.  i'm an NC chick.  unfortunately, i didnt get the chance to go to the beach this summer and i havent been to mexico since spring of 99.     i'm hoping to get back there sometime soon...maybe winter break?  as much as i love the tropical beaches, i love the tiny little mayan villages even more.  i've only really been in the yucatan--usually in campeche.  the people there live so simply, it's beautiful!  i'll eventually get some more pics up from my trips there (i've been 5 times).  cancun, though, i dont quite count as mexico.  

kellygirl


----------



## Atlanta Native

Kelly,
So do you fly into Cancun or do you fly to a city closer to the interior of the Yucatan peninsula. Where do you stay? Hotel/private home? I know Cancun isn't real Mexico but it's fun. I have been traveling to Mexico my whole life and have been all over the counrty. I have always wanted to take one of the small plane trips from cancun to Belize. There are some beautiful ruins there as well. BTW, I sent you a PM.


----------



## The_Phantom

I cant stop watching sponge bob


----------



## kosh

this pic is probably about 4 or 5 years old....some friends and i were doing some kneeboarding at Smith Lake just north of Birmingham, AL near Jasper, AL...i have quite a bit more gray hair now than in this shot....but it is probably not noticeable when its wet....


----------



## kellygirl

atlanta-
i fly into cancun and take a bus from there to merida, where my mother's best friend lives--my mom grew up in mexico.  from there we take an overnight bus deeper into campeche.  when we stayed in tulum, we stayed in a secluded hotel/resort (nothing fancy though) right on the beach.  i never saw so many shooting stars in my life!  when you get away from the city lights, there really are a lot more stars that can be seen.  cancun is alright for a little while but not really my cup of tea.  i prefer the "real" mexico.  i've also been to chichen itza, cuernavaca, and mexico city.  hopefully, i will end up living in mexico one day... 

kosh-
*blush* thanks!    as for panama city beach, that was my first college spring break (also when i got my tattoo  ) and i went with a large group of people.  the beach itself, at least where we were, was magnificent!  the sand was pure white and the ocean was a perfect blue.  my first clubbing experience was when i went to club la vela--and i thought it was pretty fun.  a lot better than any of the clubs i've been to around here.  i stopped doing the clubbing thing though--i was getting myself into too much trouble.  although i do miss the dancing.... anyways, i do agree that the place was a little dirty in parts.  kinda cheapo-fairgrounds look to parts of the strip.  it was enjoyable though.  

kellygirl


----------



## Mister Internet

Ok, here's me... it's bad, but it's all I've got on the 'puter right now... this was taken in a "riverwalk" kind of park right in the middle of a very "high society" town near where we live.  I love public access.   CARP RULE!


----------



## Cuttlefish

This goes back to the beginning... am I the only one who doesn't think that Code Monkey has a fro?


----------



## Kugellager

I think maybe Code_Monkey might be a TP salesman...
LOL   


John
; ' /


----------



## johns

Arachnogirl-


CM don't got an afro- he got a "wafro": a white afro! :} 


Ebonically speaking.


----------



## Botar

*Teasing CM*

Arachnogirl,

I don't think it looks like a fro either, but when you're teasing someone, accuracy doesn't really matter.

Botar


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by Arachnogirl _
> *This goes back to the beginning... am I the only one who doesn't think that Code Monkey has a fro? *


This is a shot of me from about '88 or '89. Whiteman's Fro or not, you make the call  :


----------



## Code Monkey

Scott: the gauntlet is down  I've posted my big hair, so now's time for the revealing, who's hair was bigger? ;P

(and we want photographic support)


----------



## johns

*I was saving...*

my 300th post for a review of Swifty, but this  calls for an immediate howl of laughter:=D =D =D =D     


Code, may I worship and supine myself at the base of your afro?!


P.S- -


Thanks so much for maintaining your sense  of humor through this good natured ribbing.


----------



## Wade

Man, you guys don't know nuthin about fros.  I'd post a pic of the one I sported in the 80's, but fortunately I have burned them.  Anyway, here's me and A. urticans.

Wade


----------



## Cuttlefish

Sorry CM... I still don't think that's a fro, although that second picture may warrant the title "fluffy mullet".  

*sigh* Good looking people can get away with the stupidest hair... 

Tamara.


----------



## MrDeranged

Hey Everyone,

I found the pics......  You have been warned....... 

Here's the mohawk pic from when I was 13.  The rat on my shoulder was Lloth.  The mohawk had been growing in a bit at that time and it was early so I hadn't spiked it yet.  Looks kinda like another dead rat on my head or something..... 

Scott


----------



## MrDeranged

Here's a pic from when I was about 20 or 21 I think.  Definitely before I was married to Debby, but after we had started dating.  I wasn't too fried looking now was I? 

Scott


----------



## MrDeranged

Now, I've scanned the prom pic, but I don't like how it came out.  You can't get the full fro effect.  For some reason, it came out majorly like crap.  I need to see if I can find a better pic or try to scan it again.  Who want's to see the crappy version?

Scott


----------



## johns

I DO!  < JUst want to make sure Code Money ain't claiming the " White  Dude's Afro" award  too soon, Scott.>


----------



## MrDeranged

LOL.  The problem is, the scan came out really bad and I think the buff kind of blends into the background.  Let me see if I can fix it a bit first....

Scott


----------



## johns

BTW, you don't look fried at ALL in that pic... <warning! our webmaster's so stoned, he's cross-eyed>=D


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *LOL.  The problem is, the scan came out really bad and I think the buff kind of blends into the background.  Let me see if I can fix it a bit first....
> 
> Scott *


Foul, I cry Foul 

Digital Alteration of the Wafro is afoot!!! ;P


----------



## johns

LOL,  CM! My vote goes to Digital Alteration, surely....


----------



## MrDeranged

Hey Hey, no harm, no foul.   Anyway, I was examining the picture and noticed that it wasn't the scan, it was the picture that it came from.  I just went and hunted down another prom photo.  This one is much better and I don't have to try and edit anything with it.  Here it is in all it's glory, my 80's hair....not to mention that white tuxedo.....

Scott


----------



## MrDeranged

I'm thinking that code got me beat, but then again, I always said that I didn't have a fro..... 

Scott


----------



## skinheaddave

Oh dear doG, save us all!  I like the way you picked a photo where the gaudiness of the room itself overshadows your 'fro and tux.  Okay, confession time:

When my father died, I got to pick through his clothing before the remainder was donated to goodwill.  There was this suit -- baby blue polyester with white pinstripes.  I wanted soooooo much to fit into it.  Unfortunately, while I got my father's height, I also got about thirty extra pounds on him.  I could barely fit my shoulders into it and so somewhere out there, there's a very snappily dressed homeless guy. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Henry Kane

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Oh dear doG, save us all!  I like the way you picked a photo where the gaudiness of the room itself overshadows your 'fro and tux.
> 
> LOL! No kiddin'! The room looks like one of those Vegas quickie wedding chapels! Fly ass tux my man, fly ass tux! I do think Code has ya beat on the big hair factor too. Only just barely! (or just by a hair...*ducks rotten vegetables and various other flying objects*)*


----------



## MrDeranged

One phrase to explain that.  

New Jersey Catering Hall. 

Nuff Said,

Scott


----------



## Botar

*Tux*

I'm familiar with the tie and cummerbund, but what are those pink earmuff looking things.  Oh, wait a minute, that's your ears.  My bad! =D 

Botar


----------



## Kugellager

Scott,

I think Code has you beat on the fro part but I think the complete ensamble you have takes the cake.

John
; ' /


----------



## Henry Kane

WHOAH!!!!! LOL! 
Priceless, Kug! It looks like the cops woke ya up (after a BIG party) and wanted to see some i.d.! LOL! 

Atrax


----------



## Kugellager

Actually, now that I think of it, we did have a party the night before and there were cops...just there for noise...the cop was really cool...he just told us to keep it down..... 

Ah the good old days... 


John
; ' /


----------



## GQ.

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Actually, now that I think of it, we did have a party the night before and there were cops...just there for noise...due to dry ice bombs...this was in the days before they were a major illegality and cause for concern...we even explained to the cop what the noise from was bec. someone had reported gunshots...it wasn't the best neighborhood in Gainesville...the cop was really cool...he just told us to keep it down...we were out of dry ice anyway..
> 
> Ah the good old days...
> 
> 
> John
> ; ' / *


Don't play with dry ice bombs!  A guy I used to work with had a huge scar that ran all the way down his palm and the back side of his hand.  He had been messing around with them and one blew up in his hand while he was throwing it.  It split his hand completely in half between his middle finger and ring finger.   Luckily he now has full use of his hand.  He said it took quite a while to heal up though.  That was the last one him or any of his friends ever made he said.  I believe it too!


----------



## Immortal_sin

*alright..you asked for it!!!!*

Here is ME in the 80s LOLOLOL!!!
Bad pic, but you get the idea!


----------



## MrDeranged

*Who's Behind the Computer Part II.*

Hey All,

I really wish I knew what the hell happened to part I.  I deleted holley's last pic, on the off chance that that's what caused the problems, but they still seem to be happening when I try to repost her pic.

Maybe there were just too many posts with attachments in that thread.  Who knows.  Here's part II so we can continue.  Not to mention, here's Holley's 80's pic again. 

Scott


----------



## johns

*Caption for Holley's 80's pic*

" I'm so, like *DEFINITELY *  getting backstage to meet  Poison , Dio,  and Dokken now! Veronyka, how's my hair look?":}

Scott, I'm having trouble replying to this part 1 of "Who's behind the computer?" as well:?


----------



## MrDeranged

This is a test of the emergency reply system.  Remember, this is only a test. 

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

This was a test of the emergency reply system.  Had this been an actual emergency, you would have been told where to reply to.

Have a nice day,

Scott


----------



## skinheaddave

What can I say, Holley?  Classy!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MrDeranged

Stuff seems to be working again so I decided to see if I could merge pt I and pt II.  Seems to have worked.  Happy continued posting everyone...

Scott


----------



## Kugellager

GQ, 

Don't worry I don't.  That was a long time ago in a state of maturity far far away.   I'm much more sane now and realize I am no longer indestructable.   Besides...I have too much to loose by messing around with silly stuff like that. :} 

John 
; ' /


----------



## skinheaddave

GQ,

Yep, John is too smart to play with dry ice bombs.  Now he only plays with paint bombs -- you can see the concequences of that on his avatar.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager

Heh heh, LOL
Thanks Dave. Actually the hair is my 'natural' color...really! ;P

John
; ' /


----------



## krucz36

damn, how'd i miss this juicy little thread? it's cool to see everyone. 
i'll post a pic of my girlfriend, she's way nicer to look at than my silly mug.





see what i mean?


----------



## GQ.

Kugellager,

     It's amazing that most males even make it to adulthood.  When I think of all the crazy things me and my friends did as kids I'm thankful that I'm still alive.

Skinheaddave,

     LOL.

Gilbert


----------



## johns

Hi, Garth- 


what's on your girlfriend's lap? Very pretty pic, BTW(Show us thou, villain!)


----------



## krucz36

"villain" is the appropriate word there...that's Fizgig, my ex-roommate's cat. He was a bastard of a feline. his favorite reward for a pleasant petting session would be to bite you on the hand as hard as he could then hide under the couch. feh!
i was actually looking for pics of me and all i could find were from a LONG time ago and super-embarrassing stuff from the ren faire that i'm not sure i can post yet...





this is probably 7 years old. nice scan, huh.


----------



## Immortal_sin

oh please...nothing could be more embarassing than my 
'metal groupie' pick! And I can't even say I only wore those kinds of things at the metal equivalent of Ren Faire LOL!
No, folks, that was everyday getup at one point


----------



## atavuss

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *oh please...nothing could be more embarassing than my
> 'metal groupie' pick! And I can't even say I only wore those kinds of things at the metal equivalent of Ren Faire LOL!
> No, folks, that was everyday getup at one point   *


soooo.........Holley, has Shelby seen that picture and if so, what was her reaction?!


----------



## johns

Those handcuffs look tres magnifique, and the haircut... oo lah lah! So retro, Immortal!


----------



## krucz36

i went through a rather interesting phase where i wore my demin jacket with the spikes and chains on it everywhere for oh four years...
if i find any really bad ones i'll put 'em up
and I_S...i thought you looked MAHvelous

g


----------



## Immortal_sin

Ed,
yes, Shelby has seen all those pics....she thinks I'm 'funny looking' LOL...I'm glad she doesn't think they are cool or something 
Retro, Johns?!!! hahahaa, how bout Trashy?!
Garth...so you like the '80s Groupie Look' eh?!!
I wore a black leather jacket as well, complete with chains and dog tags hehe


----------



## RugbyDave

*i know i know*

it's almost been a year with this one, but.. what the hell. 

peace
dave


----------



## RugbyDave

and a darker one.

later
dave


----------



## Vys

'Parking for Swedes only...all others will be towed'


----------



## Raveness

*Re: Who's behind the computer?*

omg!!!! cool! very interesting 

I seriously thin kthat's neat... not teasing.

sorry about the double post. lol




> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a fairly recent picture of me getting some play piercings
> 
> -Bryan *


----------



## Raveness

most recent


----------



## Raveness

You are just gorgeous!

I love the eyes!

I have been meaning to say that for a long time..hehehe



> _Originally posted by JacenBeers _
> *I know none of you care about this seeing as I am but a lowly Arachnopeon who doesnt post much but here is a picture of me anyways.  I am 22 years old. *


----------



## RugbyDave

yeah i know its stupid, but..
vad kan jag sager? 

 i was standing next to my iceland and sweden 'shrines' --

gillar du det, den? 

visst ar det at pratar svensk!!!!!

pce
dave


----------



## RugbyDave

and rapunzel -- thanks for the PM -- you know, i must say, i do like the older women .............. plus the special older women in my life get some special-dave-pics ;P =D

pce
dave


----------



## Philth

Why not... Me and homer. (Im on the left.)


----------



## jwb121377

Ok someone snuck this picture of me back in December..


----------



## Vys

> _Originally posted by RugbyDave _
> *yeah i know its stupid, but..
> vad kan jag sager?
> 
> i was standing next to my iceland and sweden 'shrines' --
> 
> gillar du det, den?
> 
> visst ar det at pratar svensk!!!!!
> 
> pce
> dave *


Haha, neat idea with the shrines 

Det där är att prata svenska, jodå 
Annars kanske något fattas i den sista meningen...ungefär 'Visst är  det ___ att prata svenska' ?

I wish I could speak icelandic..yeas I do :/ Not a bastard-language like so many others, for instance english and swedish..


----------



## sunnymarcie

*Ok, here I am~:0)*

This one is a few years old, I still look the same, but I gave up
the red hair~:0)


Bryan (Eternal)My next is doing a suspension......OUCH!
I've seen that a few times. It's interesting to watch but,
NO WAY!
I have my ears done multiple times and a few "other things"
and also have 9 Tattoos~:0) More are in the works, but I
have to have the $$$$ and the time to do it.

Marcie

Spider Hunter, here's your chance to see the REAL me!~:0) 
Post your picture too!


----------



## MizM

Me and the homosapien offspring!

(YEAH Spider Hunter.... post your picture!!!!)


----------



## Frank

Here is a part of me...


----------



## MizM

Hey... that's a rerun!!!!!


----------



## Doug H

terri,:} :} :} hubba,hubba 

Doug


----------



## MizM

Gee, you don't sound like you're blushing NOW!!!!!!

So... what about that b.b.q.??


----------



## Doug H

it takes me time to get warmed up  check your email;P ;P 
Doug


----------



## jper26

this is me


----------



## XOskeletonRED

> _Originally posted by galeogirl _
> *This is from an advertising photo shoot that I did for a friend's bodypiercing shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pic... 

:} 
adios,
edw.   *speechless*


----------



## D-Man

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Well all,
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me and Debby (Satanika) and our 2 demonspawn.  I'm now looking for the prom pic and the mohawk pic.
> 
> Scott *


Debby-

You remind me of a friend of mine. She's a cutie, too . Nice family pic - even with the demon beast on the right.  

D


----------



## Satanika

*Wow!*

What kind of "friend" is she? 

Thanks D-Man for the nice compliments! You are making me blush ....  

That pic is now about 1 year old. Hopefully we will have newer ones soon. 

How did you know that he is the Demon Beast ?? ;P

Thanks Again,

Debby


----------



## Frostbyte

galeogirl : you are very pretty .. no wonder you get posted for ads !


----------



## conipto

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *Ok, here's me... it's bad, but it's all I've got on the 'puter right now... this was taken in a "riverwalk" kind of park right in the middle of a very "high society" town near where we live.  I love public access.   CARP RULE! *



Naperville Hippie!


----------



## Mister Internet

> _Originally posted by conipto _
> *Naperville Hippie! *


Hehehe... you should have seen the looks on the faces of all the soccer moms herding their hellspawn about on that fine summer day... you would have thought it was Satan himself splashing around in the filthy river running through their little WASP paradise...


----------



## Freelancer

Here I am a couple of years ago...


----------



## Action Jackson

...and here I am a couple of years ago.


----------



## Steven

*BELG*

mmm, just in case someone ever comes to Belgium,
that's me 

http://www.st7.be (only in dutch)


----------



## RugbyDave

sprekt jij nederlands? waar won jij eigenleik? i belgie?! _(just asking if youspeak dutch and where you live)_

komt u vandaan belgie? _(are you FROM belgium?)_

 spreek je geen flammands (or french?) _(don't you speak flemmish or french?)_

just confused as to where youre exactly from and if you happen to speak flemmish or french or dutch!



peace / dag
dave


----------



## Steven

> sprekt jij nederlands?


 tuurlijk spreek ik Nederlands, alleen het is hier een Engelstalig forum, daarom dat ik me hier aanpas en probeer zo goed mogelijk Engels te schrijven , stuur me anders maar een PM , anders zijn we nogal "offtopic"  

(don't try reading this, it's flamisch and i'm only responding to RugbyDave) 

greetz


----------



## RugbyDave

I agree man 

let's move this to PM -- i'll PM you a response later buddy! Sorry everyone, nothing negative was said, only basic "oh you speak this, i'm from here" -- Thats why i translated it, so people could see it wasn't wierd odd negative stuff... 

dag!!!!
peace
dave


----------



## rosehaired1979

Great pics of all of you. HEre is me 
The best I have since the only thing i have is a webcam lol.


----------



## moorehed

here is me (w/guitar)


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by moorehed _
> *here is me (w/guitar)
> 
> <Don't copy large images in your reply -MI>
> 
> *


Which one?  The one that's going at it with his instrument, the one that seems to have no clothes on and are playing with 2 sticks, or the one that likes to watch (from the look of his face)?


----------



## Mister Internet

> _Originally posted by lam _
> *Which one?  The one that's going at it with his instrument, the one that seems to have no clothes on and are playing with 2 sticks, or the one that likes to watch (from the look of his face)? *


I'm going to take a stab and say that by "here is me with the guitar" he meant that he is the one holding the guitar... could just be my own wacky interpretation though.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Oh, I didn't even see (w/guitar).  Too early in the morning.  Can't see half the things in front of me.


----------



## Mister Internet

hehe... I know the feeling.   I haven't had my coffee yet....


----------



## conipto

> _Originally posted by moorehed _
> *here is me (w/guitar)
> *


Fris-kit Firestah-tah!


----------



## Ephesians

Hey guys, excellent pics, everyone.  Such beautiful people here.  Holly, you absolutely gorgeous in your "I love Iron Maiden" pic.  And of course Kellygirl and Raveness, I don't even have to tell you that you are beautiful, it's a given.  

Anyhoo, my crappy pics have been flying all of these threads so I'm not going to post one, but I just wanted to send my complimentgs.  Oh, and it is so good to know what the guy behind the @$$ comments looks like-CM.  lol.  just kidding.  I love the half-fro. 

Gotta love the 80s pics Scott; and everyone else who participated.  You guys really are a diverse and wanderful crowd.   

Marcus


----------



## The_Phantom

HEres my latest UGLY picture. I got a new hair cut. Its....uh, shorter.


----------



## Doug H

well hear goes


----------



## Doug H

one more


----------



## Chris

You look a lot like Chad Kroeger (singer of Nickelback)


----------



## Doug H

thanks, I think.


----------



## Immortal_sin

Marcus,
that pic was taken in the 80s...I hope you know that...LOL!
I certainly don't dress like that anymore 
Here I am RIGHT THIS INSTANT...no makeup, and sunburned as hell. Didn't want you to be disappointed when you meet me in person at the conference LOL


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *HEres my latest UGLY picture. I got a new hair cut. Its....uh, shorter. *


What hair cut?  Did you just have a half an inch trim in the back?


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Hey Doug and Immortal, don't you guys ever smile for the camera?


----------



## Mister Internet

> _Originally posted by lam _
> *Hey Doug and Immortal, don't you guys ever smile for the camera? *


Hey Lam,

Don't YOU ever post your picture for other people to knock on?


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *Hey Lam,
> 
> Don't YOU ever post your picture for other people to knock on?  *


Look at my avatar


----------



## krucz36

blurry-face!

here's a recent self-portrait


----------



## krucz36

for some ungodly reason, i like this photo. even tho it gives me that desirable "trailer-trash" look. 
lord, you should see the mullet i've grown! it is mighty.


----------



## krucz36

that's me and my kid. i'm feeding a god damn goat. freeloader.


----------



## krucz36

okay, enough of that. sorry about the post-itis i got there.


----------



## AllenG

Here i B


----------



## extrovertinvert

this here be my ugly mug!


----------



## RugbyDave

> _Originally posted by lam _
> *Hey Doug and Immortal, don't you guys ever smile for the camera? *


smiling is overrated. nothing wrong with the melancholy/in-deep-thought/brooding pics 

pce
dave


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by lam _
> *What hair cut?  Did you just have a half an inch trim in the back? *


No. ;P  I had more than that taken off. And my bangs are really short. I mean, shorter than that pic. In fact, heres another ugly mug, with my hair now BLACK!


----------



## Ephesians

LOL Mr. Internet.  That was good.  

Holly, lol..yes I knew that.  As many pics as I've seen of you with Shelby, I could probably spot you no problem.  And actually you'll probably be one of the first people I look for when I go to the conference.  And then Dave and Bill, of course.  They'll be easy to spot I think.


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by lam _
> *Hey Doug and Immortal, don't you guys ever smile for the camera? *



smiling IS overrated LOL
Here is me in my Dave Mustaine imitation!


----------



## Venom

Here is my grad' photo from last year:

( you may have to use  right click/ "show picture", if it doesn't come up right away )


----------



## Mojo Jojo

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *smiling IS overrated LOL
> Here is me in my Dave Mustaine imitation! *


Damn!  You ain't kiddin'.  If you bleached your hair...the authorities might arrest you and put you in rehab...;P  !

Jon


----------



## Immortal_sin

LOL Jon.... I see one person noticed the similarities 
I just chopped my hair off, but it was never blond LOL
I love his whiny snarly bratty look!


----------



## Richard_uk

Not been here to long but what the hell!
This is me, 2nd from the right looking a tad nervous!

**Sorry for the big image. The picture kind of looses it at a smaller scale!


----------



## genious_gr

*I've been there!!!!*

In that theme-park.......

I never got the guts to ride that big tower....
Actually, I've been there twice, the first year, I didnt ride the Shickwave, the big rollercoaster, next year, they had the tower but I didnt do it... it was great!!!


----------



## Steven

> This is me, 2nd from the right looking a tad nervous!


     i wouldn't get up there the first place  looks pretty high

greetz


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Richard_uk _
> *Not been here to long but what the hell!
> This is me, 2nd from the right looking a tad nervous!
> 
> **Sorry for the big image. The picture kind of looses it at a smaller scale!
> *


I loooove that ride. Well, not THAT ride, but we have one like that in Vancouver its called the "Hellevator". Sooooo fun.  Such a ruuush !! Wooo!


----------



## Bry

Man, y'all are wimps. That ride is just a drop in the park.  j/k

Here's the most recent pic of me taken about a week ago. I'm the one on the right with a friend. Nothing special, just a regular ol' joe.


----------



## Raveness

OMG!!!

I love rollercoasters but I don't do those.




> _Originally posted by Richard_uk _
> *Not been here to long but what the hell!
> This is me, 2nd from the right looking a tad nervous!
> 
> **Sorry for the big image. The picture kind of looses it at a smaller scale!
> http://www.members.aol.com/rchrdgrov/images/Apocolypse.jpg
> 
> <please don't copy entire images in your replies, thanks -MI>
> 
> *


----------



## Jeff_C

Here we are....








doing what we like doing together most as a family...boating!!


----------



## RugbyDave

haha i saw that kid holding a little ball python...
it looks like he's choking in the pic.. not death, but you know 

i posted pics of your gigas, jeff!

peace
dave


----------



## XOskeletonRED

I tried to get over my fear of heights with a couple of the free falls (one in Atlanta, GA and one in Houston, TX, both over and over again) but it didn't work. Every time I got off, I was shaking uncontrollably and it took several hours to resume normal breathing and to stop shaking. I never would have had a fear of heights but I had this bad dream when I was young and still remember every detail of it, which makes me even more nervous when it comes to them. I still get on them to see if scaring myself to death is possible, but I'm still here. The free falls do wonders for the hick-ups though! I do love roller coasters too! They are my fav!


adios,
edw.  :8o


----------



## si_sleaf

*Here's me!*

This is me with the mockney prince of celebrity chefs, Jamie Oliver. I am on the left for all those who don't know who Mr Oliver is:


----------



## The_Phantom

*Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by si_sleaf _
> *This is me with the mockney prince of celebrity chefs, Jamie Oliver. I am on the left for all those who don't know who Mr Oliver is:
> 
> 
> <IMAGE REMOVED>*


You guys look like you could be brothers....of course, YOURE the better looking one....PURRRR! :}


----------



## si_sleaf

*Re: Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *You guys look like you could be brothers....of course, YOURE the better looking one....PURRRR! :}  *


Well, actually I DO have an identical twin brother. oh, thanks by the way (blush, blush)


----------



## The_Phantom

*Re: Re: Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by si_sleaf _
> *Well, actually I DO have an identical twin brother. oh, thanks by the way (blush, blush) *


REALLY! THeres TWO of you ? (Well, looks wise, not personality Im sure) Say, um is he single, cuz I noticed on yr site that your not.....


----------



## Sean

Me


----------



## krystal

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *REALLY! THeres TWO of you ? (Well, looks wise, not personality Im sure) Say, um is he single, cuz I noticed on yr site that your not..... *


s_s: i thought you didn't internet date?  what's the deal?  it's totally not right that you tease the men on the boards like that...for shame!


----------



## The_Phantom

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by krystal _
> *s_s: i thought you didn't internet date?  what's the deal?  it's totally not right that you tease the men on the boards like that...for shame! *


Its true, I dont do internet dating! I think he knows Im teasing. ;P Besides he lives far away!


----------



## si_sleaf

Sorry, he's not single either. But I don't like his girlfrend much if that's any consolation 

I'll see if I can find a pic of him to put on my site. I haven't got any recent ones but he only lives down the road so I might go see him later anyway.

By the way, did you see the picture of Rolf Harris on my site? He's a god and no mistakin!


----------



## atavuss

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's me!*



> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> [Besides he lives far away! [/B]


and that, ladies and gentlemen, is why and how digital cams and web cams came to be invented!  he he he!
 
Ed


----------



## Kenny

*Well*

<----------  me.


----------



## josephelie

My New Yorker Smile


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by si_sleaf _
> *
> By the way, did you see the picture of Rolf Harris on my site? He's a god and no mistakin! *


Yes, but I dont know who he is!


----------



## si_sleaf

Rolf Harris is an Australian guy who has been living in the UK for decades. He presents a tv show about vets called "animal hospital." He is primarily an artist, do a google for "Rolf Harris" and you should get loads of stuff. I grew up watching "Rolf's Cartoon Club" and always wanted to join. He used to draw loads of cartoons and things and his catchphrase was "Can you guess what it is yet?"

Rolf Harris is also a musician. He plays all kinds of odd instruments including didgeridoo, wobbleboard and the stylophone. Some of his songs were "tie me kangeroo down, sport" and "jake the peg" which I always seem to remember hearing when I was a kid.

In this country, Rolf is practically a god.


----------



## The_Phantom

I see, thanks!


----------



## Lopez

> _Originally posted by si_sleaf _
> *Rolf Harris is an Australian guy who has been living in the UK for decades. He presents a tv show about vets called "animal hospital." He is primarily an artist, do a google for "Rolf Harris" and you should get loads of stuff. I grew up watching "Rolf's Cartoon Club" and always wanted to join. He used to draw loads of cartoons and things and his catchphrase was "Can you guess what it is yet?"
> 
> Rolf Harris is also a musician. He plays all kinds of odd instruments including didgeridoo, wobbleboard and the stylophone. Some of his songs were "tie me kangeroo down, sport" and "jake the peg" which I always seem to remember hearing when I was a kid.
> 
> In this country, Rolf is practically a god. *


_Practically_ a God? Rolf *IS* a God, make no mistake 

Here's me, taken this morning. I've just woken up so excuse the rough unshaven look


----------



## atmosphere

Here I am ! My freinds say I remind them of the statue of liberty with this color.;P


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by atmosphere _
> *Here I am ! My freinds say I remind them of the statue of liberty with this color.;P *


I was thinking it was the spikes.....


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Many of you probably know who I am, but not many know what I look like.  My avatar is just my doppelganger.  Here is the real me, along with Esther, Kerri, and Erin.

Edited:  Oh, and that's Victor sleeping behind me there.  The guy without a face sitting next to Victor is Jason, at least I think that's Jason.


----------



## Sean

wow alot of intresting looking people, thats not a bad thing by the way before people start getting insulted


----------



## Longbord1

pic of me longboarding;P ;P ;P  hint hint dave ull eat this up


----------



## Longbord1

another for u dave


----------



## pronty

I took this pic of myself and my second G. rosea over 2 years ago


----------



## pronty

..and here is me and my crappy 110 euro Ford Taunus...
..well, actually I sold the tires that came with it for 40 euros so the car ended up costing me 70 euros... crappy crappy...


----------



## Vys

It looks pretty misplaced there Pronty 
Alas, nature shall reclaim us all in the end.


----------



## L_mactans

Here goes nothin'  
I know a couple of people here, but, anyways... Heres me.
               Kelly (L_mactans)


----------



## mebebraz

Nice pic L Mactans....Kelly


----------



## Botar

Mebebraz,

That's not the half of it.  Kelly is probably one of the sweetest people I've met.  She traveled all the way to Carlsbad by herself and joined right in with our gang of wayward misfits.  How she survived is beyond me.

Botar


----------



## D-Man

Wow, Kelly.....you have an exotic Latina look....hubba hubba  ! Welcome!

Dario


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *another for u dave *


Who's dave?


----------



## Longbord1

rugby dave


----------



## Steven

hey Kelly 

wooooahhh, you're very nice,  
hubba hubba indeed :}


----------



## RugbyDave

me dave 

nice board, longboard! next time i'm out on the island, we'll do some T-ing and some boarding!

pce
dave


----------



## The_Phantom

Heres my latest pic; its kinda gothic, scarey eh?


----------



## Botar

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Heres my latest pic; its kinda gothic, scarey eh? *


No scarier than any of the others.    My favorites of you are the make-overs that Krystal gave you.  Then again, I loved the bald Krystal too.

Botar


----------



## krystal

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *Then again, I loved the bald Krystal too./B]*


* 
some guys really like that!  and honestly, it's not so bad after the first few shaves...after that, you get kinda used to it...

...oh wait, you were talking about my HEAD!  my bad!*


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by krystal _
> *some guys really like that!  and honestly, it's not so bad after the first few shaves...after that, you get kinda used to it...
> 
> ...oh wait, you were talking about my HEAD!  my bad! *




ahahahahahahahahaahahahaha!!!!
Nice one, Krystal


----------



## crash769

Here is a pic of me.


----------



## D-Man

> _Originally posted by crash769 _
> *Here is a pic of me.   *


Hi, Crash-

Is that pic taken in a dorm room (brick walls)? Keep T's in there?

Dario


----------



## jper26

Damn Crash you look pretty good i thought u were a guy when i told you i lived near you.


----------



## Windycity

I could be bound in a nut shell and count myself a king of infinite space.


----------



## redhourglass

Hi Kelly !

Guess I should visit the watering hole more often.

It was great meeting you at the Conference.  I enjoyed our conversations at the morning breakfast at Quality Inn.


Sinc. Chad

My picture attached


----------



## redhourglass

Trying to attach a photo which I thought I did with my previous post?

Sinc. Chad:?


----------



## L_mactans

Hey Chad  ! I have been trying to place the user names with the faces from the conference, and it is not as easy as I thought. Did I even make sense in those coversations? Usually that early in the a.m., I don't. Glad to see you here.


----------



## ines68

Here is my recent picture, taken yesterday in a rock climbing  day


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

*reluctantly...*

One of the two is from the 8th grade, but I have basically the same haircut again, so I really don't look much different. The other was from Halloween, when I tried really hard to be Robert Smith....Any Cure fans out there?  

N.

BTW- I am single


----------



## Poecilotheria

Wow, there are some ahem... Interesting pics here. Like the piercings!
Steve


----------



## Inuleki

well, i was about to start a thread about this same topic and thought to myself, hey i'll look back through, and Lo and Behold, i find one 

anyways, here's a picture of Myself with my GF (indigoeyes)


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by redhourglass _
> *Trying to attach a photo which I thought I did with my previous post?*


Holy mugshot, Chad. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## arachnopunks

This is Jill and I at a Pub in St. Augustine on our honeymoon last October.  God I love a STout beer.


----------



## Immortal_sin

isn't this fun?!
here is me, and my snake Charm, taken a couple nights ago...we need to update these


----------



## Kaos

*Here's one of me.*

A little weird angle on this pic but anyway...


----------



## atavuss

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *isn't this fun?!
> here is me, and my snake Charm, taken a couple nights ago...we need to update these  *


Holley, 
nice cleavage shot..............uhhh...I mean snake shot!  how is charm doing?  no more problems with him since the resp infection?
Ed


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *Holley,
> nice cleavage shot..............uhhh...I mean snake shot!  how is charm doing?  no more problems with him since the resp infection?
> Ed *


uhh, thanks for pointing that out LOL. =D 
he's looking good, no infection, he's just refused to eat for the last 6 weeks. He is still nice and plump, and still drinks water, but just won't eat. If he loses weight, I'll have to take him to the vet, it's kinda worriesome


----------



## LaRiz

*YIKES*

Me, circa '88 or '89.  Glad those days are gone, I used a lot of mousse back then, LOL!
john


----------



## Sean

*Re: YIKES*



> _Originally posted by LaRiz _
> *Me, circa '88 or '89.  Glad those days are gone, I used a lot of mousse back then, LOL!
> john *



You looked like a member from one of those hair bands..lol


----------



## Jakob

Hey! Theres nothing wrong with "those hair bands" !;P


----------



## conipto

Well, I guess I have to hand in my skinhead card, but I've got a wee bit of fur on my head now.  Here's me and my baby.

Bill


----------



## pronty

Okay, I guess it's my time to scare you now:

:?


----------



## Crotalus

This is me in my natural habitat...


----------



## Code Monkey

*Since people are updating*

Here's a shot of me an my wife, Rachel, last Christmas at the in-laws. I need to get a more recent shot, my hair looks more like Bill's up there at this point.


----------



## looseyfur

*woah!*

loosey to the fur
fo shizzle.

I am the one whos not a dog.
I posted this elsewhere but its the most recent pic of me I have.


----------



## Immortal_sin

I LOVE Uzi!!!
What a gorgeous dog 
(oh, and the guy on the right ain't bad neither)


----------



## looseyfur

I am sure he loves you right back... 
hes good like that.

best dog I ever had.


your pal-
loosey

whos dog is cutier then him...:8o


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by looseyfur _
> *whos dog is cutier then him...:8o *


I'll nominate my Cricket:


----------



## looseyfur

I conceed chips dog is cutier then me as well


heh-
loosey


----------



## MrT

How about my little girl, Tasha


E


----------



## MrT

Here is MrT.




E


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Hey, C.M., you look just like this dude Eddie who used to work with me, who also looks like my friend Eddie back in grade school LoL

N.


----------



## MrT

Eddie Munster? LOL  J/K   ;P


----------



## Phillip

What the heck  realized I had never tossed a pic of myself onto the thread and thought why not. Me in my home away from home.

Phil


----------



## MrT

Darn Phil,
I can still see some air in there, you need some more critters.
How long does it take to feed at your home away from home?


Ernie


----------



## looseyfur

hey ern...
watch out caligulathegod doesnt get ahold of your pic throw some gold chains and a mohawk on ya make your mouth move and say "I pitty the fool" over and over... 


take care granddad

your pal 
loosey


----------



## Valael

19 years old.  Almost bald.

Eyes aren't ready for any specific reason, I had been trying to sleep before I took it.


----------



## Valael

If you look at the top of my head, you'll notice how bald I really am becoming.  It's almost depressing.


----------



## Immortal_sin

Nick...shave it all off, and get an earing and a tattoo...you'll be stylin!


----------



## Valael

I always thought I'd look funny with a shaved head.  I did it back when I was 10, but that was quite a while ago -- I looked a bit different then, heh.


----------



## Henry Kane

Hell yeah Nick! Do what Holley said and grow a goat too. You'll look ready to kick some ass!

Atrax


----------



## Immortal_sin

that's right...listen to Gary and I....we know what we're talking about =D 

Don't we Gary???!


----------



## arachnopunks

Here is another one of us from about a year ago in front of our collection.  I need to find some of the old pics of Johnny with his mohawk and get them scanned in.


-Jill


----------



## Phillip

Ernie

You're only seeing part of one wall   two other walls are filled with stuff as well.  

And it takes  quite a while.  I feed a bit each night to avoid burnout.  Weekends are for catching up feeding whoever got slacked off on during the week.

Phil


----------



## crash769

Hi, Crash-

Is that pic taken in a dorm room (brick walls)? Keep T's in there?

Dario

Yea that is from my dorm room last year, no i couldn't keep any T's there   They were all at home and I go to see all my babies every weekend  

Damn Crash you look pretty good i thought u were a guy when i told you i lived near you.

LOL nope not a guy


----------



## crash769

me n my bf


----------



## Lopez

When I'm on my own, I can get away with looking like this:







When with my girlfriend (Lostkat) I have to look at least a _bit_ civilised. Which means shaving. Which is annoying....


----------



## skinheaddave

Here's a picture from our US road trip.  Some of you brits might get the joke.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave

Here I am in the Audobon Aquarium gift shop in New Orleans.  I think everyone should get this joke.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## indigoeyes

Here ya go. It was taken early lasy year.


----------



## indigoeyes

*Play Piercings!!!*

And this is me with 44 needles in my back. Each needle had a long feather off the back. It's a dark picture at a bad angle, but it was taken while I was on stage at a show. My back looked like someone had gone over it with a cheese grater when we took the needles out!


----------



## Vampire

*Here Goes Nothing!*

Here I am at the Detroit Zoo with My Hubby & our Grandson


----------



## Vampire

*Oops*

where the heck did my picture go?


----------



## LPacker79

Here I am in all my ugliness.  Too pale, can't tan, dark circles under my eyes, blah blah blah.  Oh yeah...and a supersized nose.  
Don't laugh at me!  Hey!  I can still hear you, stop it!







Edited because it wouldn't let me add the pic from my hard drive........


----------



## Vampire

*your pic*

You are NOT ugly!


----------



## defour

Here's my appearance in the pop culture of 1996.  Say hello to my fifteen minutes, er actually, it was more like 18, due to the diligent efforts of Nico.  Alas, Menthol is no longer in print.

Steve


----------



## Vampire

*pix*

I'm trying this again


----------



## pronty

> _Originally posted by LPacker79 _
> *Here I am in all my ugliness.  Too pale, can't tan, dark circles under my eyes, blah blah blah.  Oh yeah...and a supersized nose.
> Don't laugh at me!  Hey!  I can still hear you, stop it!
> *


Leanne, you are definitely NOT ugly!
(Trust me guys, I've seen other pics and she is a knockout! )
Why a couple of months old pic? You do become more and more beautiful every day... How about a new pic? 


Hehe... I'm not laughing _at_ you.. I'm laughing _with_ you. 
...and you most certainly have heard me... And my bad accent..  
Hey! Are _you_ laughing at _me_?! =D


----------



## MrT

I can't wait to see Joni Pote.. =D 


E


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by LPacker79 _
> *Here I am in all my ugliness.  Too pale, can't tan, dark circles under my eyes, blah blah blah.  Oh yeah...and a supersized nose.
> Don't laugh at me!  Hey!  I can still hear you, stop it!
> 
> 
> Edited because it wouldn't let me add the pic from my hard drive........ *


I dont think yr ugly. I didnt laugh. Yr nose isnt supersized, looks normal to me. And I dont see any bags. Im pale too, I cant tan either, dont feel bad, take advantage of it and go goth.....or if your friends tease you like mine do and say "Why dont you get a tan" say "What are you, racist?" 

Heres me


----------



## Inuleki

there's nothing wrong with not being able to tan.... i do, kinda sorta... burn, peel, tan, peel, glow in the dark... 2 weeks tops.


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

These pictures are most likely too small or too blurry to see me clearly, but I will give it a try. These pictures are from this July when I was at an Arthur Murray ballroom dancing competition in Costa Mesa, CA. I have several more pictures of myself, but I am not very photogenic, so I chose the best ones. This is a picture of me (*in the silver outfit*) in costume for a 1960's party. I went as Liz Hurley from the 1st Austin Powers movie(my entire studio did an Austin Powers theme). No, I do not dance competitively in this costume, thank God! You would not believe how many people have asked me that! The girl in pink is my friend from the studio, and the other women are two of my aunts. 

Aubrey


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

EEK!! That picture makes me look like a monster! I assure you my face does not look like that! The rest of it is ok, though. I will try again with this picture. This is when I am dancing(with my favorite partner:}  !) in the competition. We are dancing my favorite dance, Foxtrot or Slow Fox. I will have to take a better picture of my face, but this should do for now. Another try... 

Aubrey


----------



## krystal

aubrey—i gotta tell ya that before i read your picture intro, i thought you were standing in front of a gate and that the little silver thing floating in the sky was a UFO.  i thought you were dressed as a sexy alien or something.  sometimes, my imagination gets away from me and goes off on a tangent.  

steve—why do you have to be so damn sexy?

me—here i am with my daughter when she was a two.  i believe that's her birthday cake she's wearing on her face.  (sorry, all of my more recent photos are already posted somewhere here)

edit: note my eyebrow piercing.  now gone *sniff*  i had two in the same eyebrow, but kerith took care of the second while changing her diaper one day.  that SUCKED.


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Yes, it is a bit alien-ish, but it certainly was fun to wear! If I remember correctly,in the movie they called the style Pseudo-futuristic, or something along that line. 

Aubrey


----------



## Inuleki

nice pics... anyways, i'll try to post this pic of myself about 3 years ago... still look almost the same, but my cheeckbones are slightly sharper now....


----------



## Jakob

It's a UFO!


----------



## roylemom

Bad pic, ut only recent one I got.


----------



## Valael

Uh, nice eyes? ;P


----------



## roylemom

HE HE, I know, like I said, only recent one I got, and that's why they gave it to me, it was a reject picture from the school yearbook.;P  Oh wait, just found a better, one with my kids. I'm the short...(old) one.


----------



## Ephesians

Hey, whoop...look...Marcus just pops out of nowhere like always.  Hey guys, what's shakin.  Work sucks....my pokie died ( the one I got from Hokes at the ATS).  Crap.  Anyway, here's me while we're all at it.


----------



## Vampire

*here we are at the Detroit Zoo*

My husband, my Grandson & I!
We love our Ts!


----------



## krucz36

i think we need to declare a moratorium on the "damn i'm an ugly thing" self-deprecation. We all look how we look. i have yet to see anyone in this thread i would call ugly, except my ex-roommate's evil cat in the pic of Desi I posted. That thing is a demon from hell. 
so lets just run 'em up a flag and see who salutes. a cool little explanatory caption to keep krystal from being scared by UFO's is a good idea. but you don't have to apologize for how you look to ANYONE! I ain't gonna.


----------



## Vampire

*Ah-ha! it is do-able!*

I hope no one passed out that I finally got the picture to cooperate!
This is so much fun! You all look great! see ya!


----------



## MrT

*Re: Ah-ha! it is do-able!*



> _Originally posted by Joni Pote _
> *I hope no one passed out that I finally got the picture to cooperate!
> This is so much fun! You all look great! see ya! *



I just woke up from being passed out for three hours after seeing that Joni Pote got a pic on the site...;P ;P 
Thats one hour per day of trying.
After you get the first picture to post, it becomes easy.   


J/K,

Ernie


----------



## Vampire

*I know, I know*

Wanna know a secret? I had to ask a MAN to help me! Oh NO!


----------



## krystal

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *i think we need to declare a moratorium on the "damn i'm an ugly thing" self-deprecation. *


hey, i've ALWAYS boasted about how freaking hot i am.  ALWAYS.  especially when those looking at me are completely inebriated!  so everyone, take a nice long chug straight from your goldschlager bottle and look at me!



> *i have yet to see anyone in this thread i would call ugly, except my ex-roommate's evil cat in the pic of Desi I posted. That thing is a demon from hell. *


yeah, that's one nasty-looking evil, demon-from-hell cat you got there...



> *so lets just run 'em up a flag and see who salutes. a cool little explanatory caption to keep krystal from being scared by UFO's is a good idea. but you don't have to apologize for how you look to ANYONE! I ain't gonna. *


heh, garth said my name!  today is a GOOD day!


----------



## Lostkat

> _Originally posted by Lopez _
> *When I'm on my own, I can get away with looking like this:
> 
> When with my girlfriend (Lostkat) I have to look at least a bit civilised. Which means shaving. Which is annoying....
> 
> *


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you have one lucky girlfriend  hehe 

And for the record, I like you just fine non-shaved... can't beat a bit of manly stubble to make a girl's knees wobble 

Anyway, here's me yesterday with a momentous hangover


----------



## krucz36

hey! re-post!
krystal krystal krystal krystal. 
that should keep you tided over for a bit.


----------



## krystal

> _Originally posted by Lostkat _
> *Anyway, here's me yesterday with a momentous hangover *


heh, that's not the only momentous thing in that picture! :} 

oh, and uh, thanks, garth!


----------



## pronty

> _Originally posted by Lostkat_
> *Anyway, here's me yesterday with a momentous hangover*


Really? I wouldn't have noticed...  




> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *We all look how we look. i have yet to see anyone in this thread i would call ugly*


Yes. I am not ugly, just different. ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by krystal _
> *heh, that's not the only momentous thing in that picture! :}
> 
> *


you ain't kidding girlfriend! =D


----------



## Lopez

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *you ain't kidding girlfriend! =D *


All mine


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Lopez _
> *All mine  *



lucky you =D =D


----------



## BigSam

i stop reading about page 17, cuz it kinda got boring,

But give me bout 20 mins I'll have to scan one

Sam,


----------



## BigSam

This is my most recent Pic of me,  it was in Cozumel

Sam,


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Dang!  3 parrots at once!?!?!  Did you not notice the size of their beaks?  Its a good thing that they didn't mistake your eyes for acorns!

;P 

Jon


----------



## BigSam

that big blue one on me gave me a "friendly little Bite, and let me tell you tell you it hurt like heck "

Sam,


----------



## Mojo Jojo

When I was a kid, I loved birds.  I had a couple of cockatiels and some parakeets.  But the older I got, the less and less I liked them.  They just seemed to get noisier and noisier.  And the really cool ones all have giant eye-gouging/finger-snapping beaks.  

A few years ago, I was in a petstore and one climbed onto my arm, walked up to my shoulder, and proceded to take the "bead" -- top of my ball cap off.  

Damn bird!

Jon


----------



## skinheaddave

Jon,

You're going to be one of those old geezers on the porch with his shotgun yelling at the neighbourhood children, aren't you?  

Cheers,
Dave

P.S.  I know I'll be one sooner or later.


----------



## krucz36

so dave...you're saying there's something wrong with that?


*sneaks off to hide shotgun


----------



## skinheaddave

There was no judgement made.  I mean, everyone needs a hobby.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## krucz36

i'm kind of looking forward to being a cranky old bastard. it should be fun, and i've gotten lots of practice. i already break out in hives around teenagers.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

After a brief recipe search, I found this:

Firecracker Fried Parrot
Source: Better Homes and Gardens

Prep: 10 min.
Marinate: 1 hour
Cook: 25 min.


Ingredients
• 8   parrot drumsticks (about 2 pounds total)
• 1  2-ounce bottle hot pepper sauce (1/4 cups)
• 1/3  cup all-purpose flour
• 2  tablespoons yellow cornmeal
• 1/2  teaspoon salt
•    Cooking oil (about 3 cups)

Directions
1. Remove and discard skin from drumsticks (optional). Place parrot in a plastic bag set in a shallow dish. Pour hot pepper sauce over parrot. Seal bag. Marinate in the refrigerator for 1 to 24 hours, turning bag occasionally. 

2. Drain parrot, discarding marinade. In another plastic bag combine flour, cornmeal, and salt. Add parrot drumsticks, a few at a time, shaking to coat. 

3. In a 12-inch skillet heat 1/2 inch of oil over medium heat until a bread cube dropped into the oil sizzles. Carefully add parrot to the skillet. Cook, uncovered, over medium heat for 25 to 30 minutes, turning occasionally to brown evenly, until parrot is tender and no longer pink. Drain on paper towels. Transfer parrot to a serving platter. 

Makes 8 drumsticks. 

Nutrition facts are per drumstick with skin removed. 

Nutritional Information
Nutritional facts per serving
calories: 164, total fat: 11g, saturated fat: 2g, cholesterol: 38mg, sodium: 203mg, carbohydrate: 5g, fiber: 0g, protein: 11g, vitamin A: 2%, vitamin C: 3%, calcium: 0%, iron: 5%


----------



## Ropes4u

Me ..


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Lostkat _
> *
> 
> Anyway, here's me yesterday with a momentous hangover
> *


Hang over of what?


----------



## Buspirone

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Jon,
> 
> You're going to be one of those old geezers on the porch with his shotgun yelling at the neighbourhood children, aren't you?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> P.S.  I know I'll be one sooner or later. *



It's much more fun to keep the police on speed dial and call the cops when the neighborhood kids lose a ball in you yard and try to retrieve it. I press charges for trespassing AND illegal dumping


----------



## krucz36

okay Big Dragonfly, the parrot recipe rocks. tho the expense would be hard to justify...

(scene: inside a bird store)
okay, i'll take four of those pretty parrots...1,200 each. how much is that an ounce? are they plump? free range? can I just get the drumsticks? what? no, i'm going to eat them. hey! stop hitting me! ow!


----------



## pronty

Okay, now this ought to scare you for good!
This pic was taken by my cousin at my uncle's birthday party.


----------



## skinheaddave

Pronty,

That's the coolest thing I've seen all day (granted, I just woke up).  I like the tuba in the background -- as if the chopper weren't classy enough!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kaos

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Nice pic Pronty!=D


----------



## Telson

*Well... Here's an OLD one*

An old PIC that is.....

My hair is a lot shorter now, and my goatee is trimmed. That's my old G.pulchra I was handling for the pics for a website I used to have.


----------



## death66

hehe do ya get it...*walks off repeating "why am i such an idiot"*

ps galeogirl will you run away with me or atleast clone yourself for me? get back to me =P

xdouglasx


----------



## The_Phantom

Heh, Nice picture


----------



## Sean

> _Originally posted by death66 _
> *hehe do ya get it...*walks off repeating "why am i such an idiot"*
> 
> ps galeogirl will you run away with me or atleast clone yourself for me? get back to me =P
> 
> xdouglasx *


lmao, my mom walks by reads the pic and slapps me in the back of the head and goes thats discusting, wtf i didnt take the pic


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Sean _
> *lmao, my mom walks by reads the pic and slapps me in the back of the head and goes thats discusting, wtf i didnt take the pic *


Now _thats_ flippin' hilarious!!!! 

(cuz it sounds like MY mom.)


----------



## roylemom

> lmao, my mom walks by reads the pic and slapps me in the back of the head and goes thats discusting, wtf i didnt take the pic


I am the mom, I was looking at the pic and my kids walked by and said,"Mom, you're wierd!"


----------



## deifiler

Ok here's the first picture of me.... It's my driving licensey thign thats been scanned, hence the crud quality :/

I'll take some more when I return from work all greasy and magnificent

Hope I don't let down any expectations,...


----------



## Malhavoc's

Here, now that we have had our fun poking fun at most of you and I do mean *MOST*  of you...lol...we felt it only fair to let you all poke fun at us as well!!!

Have a ball!!!! 

http://www.angelfire.com/realm2/victorian_nightmares/oocpix/Draken___Ticia_VN02.JPG

Draken & Morticia Malhavoc


----------



## chuck

after laughing at all you freaks, i guess i can post my pic...Joking =D 

here is a pic of my and my ex on my bed, just so if you dont pick up on my user name i am the guy

EDIT : i still cant get the image small enough to fit normally, so here is the link

Chuck


----------



## Pinktoe

Yeah, I realized from my other post that I changed the pic in my profile! So I go rid of that post and am posting a pic of me for everyone's viewing pleasure... ...lol


----------



## death66

sweet more ohioians!!!! that is always a good thing.   here is a pic of me next to a mound of sarrancenia  purpurea in the wild at a bog in ohio.  this plant is a carnivorous pitcher plant for all who don't know, it was very cool to see them in the wild. another one of my hobbies is cultivating many different types of carnivorous plants. neato-riffic!!!;P 
XdouglasX


----------



## death66

up close pic of the plant..oooohh aaahhhhhh


----------



## Pinktoe

Ohioans...lol...CP's...hmm...remember when my bro had some CP's...I think he tried to pawn them all of on me before one of our cats ate them all...


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Since I am not very photogenic, I am thrilled to finally have a decent picture of my face to post here! As I have stated in my profile, people very often tell me that I look like Audrey Hepburn, and I think that this is one of the rare pictures that even begins to capture the resemblance. For some reason I do not photograph looking very much like her. So, let me know what you think of it, yay or nay!   

Aubrey


----------



## krucz36

not very photogenic...feh! truly unphotogenic people will be hunting you down and acheiving that statement. 
nice pic!


----------



## Inuleki

i think you're pretty photogenic (in that pic anyway, the others are too small)

but yeah, i can kinda see the hepburn reference. you look very good.


----------



## chuck

and on a side note, youre from 





> Location: *Bonner* Springs, Kansas


 hehehehehehehe :}


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Ah.   Bonner Springs.   Home of the good Rennasaince Festival.  We have one that lasts 3 days out here.  I didn't go last year because I figured that it probably would suck big time after going to the awesome one in Bonner Springs.

Oh, and Sandstone Amphitheatre.  How I miss thee.

<darn>, I miss Kansas City.

Jon


----------



## Inuleki

3 days???? That's it?  our Ren. Fest. is every weekend for 2 months!


----------



## scottfro

i'm new here but here is a pic of me spinning records at one of my parties.


----------



## Richard_uk

Time for a more recent picture of me!
Here I am in my room.


----------



## Richard_uk

Death66, What species do you grow? Cp's are my main hobby. I specialise in Sarracenia and Utricularia and Genlisea but I have specimens from all CP genera.  You may want to check out Petflytrap.com if you are seriously interested in them.

Here is another shot up close and personal of me and my corn snake, Choblong.

Those of a nervous disposition or weak stomachs please turn away now, this is not a pretty sight!

You have been warned.


----------



## death66

Richard_uk- i grow VFTs, sarrancenia, drosera, darlingtonia, a couple nepenthes, a bunch of stuff really.  i havent got any pings or utrics yet, but im sure sure i will eventually.  the pics above were actually with a friend of mine from the PFTs boards  i have been a menber for a little over a year (death67 i think).  those forums are great!!! cool pics by the way.
XdouglasX


----------



## Emily

*A photo of the one and only... EMILY!*

Okay, I'm not much but I thought that I would participate too.


----------



## Jakob

Pics of my girlfriend Jamie and me.













Later, 

Jake


----------



## Botar

*Re: A photo of the one and only... EMILY!*



> _Originally posted by Emily _
> *Okay, I'm not much but I thought that I would participate too. *


I wouldn't say that, but I would say you're too young for most to comment on with a clear conscience.  Seeing as I'm a dad, it's allowed.  You are the type of young lady that make dad's pace the floor at night.  Yes, that is a compliment.

Botar


----------



## Mister Internet

*Re: Re: A photo of the one and only... EMILY!*



> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *I wouldn't say that, but I would say you're too young for most to comment on with a clear conscience.  Seeing as I'm a dad, it's allowed.  You are the type of young lady that make dad's pace the floor at night.  Yes, that is a compliment.
> 
> Botar *


Why do I have this menacing image of you greeting your daughter's future prospective dates with a shotgun and a smile?


----------



## Jakob

> Why do I have this menacing image of you greeting your daughter's future prospective dates with a shotgun and a smile?


Oh boy! That was hilarious!

Jake


----------



## krucz36

shotgun, shmotgun. botar could take care of any grabby boys that show up with some sweet techniques i'd imagine. choke hold, patellar difigurement, "demons-out" forehead-slapping, etc etc.


----------



## Botar

Nah.  She's going to take care of them on her own.  I'll just hide the leftovers.

Botar


----------



## chuck

thats not paint on her toes, thats blood from the "lethal kick to groin" kick


----------



## krucz36

like this one!


----------



## skinheaddave

Hehehehehe.  I was part of an Aikido demonstration once where I was the "tough thug" guy and basically just let another student (the sweet innocent girl) throw me around for a few minutes.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## looseyfur

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Hehehehehe.  I was part of an Aikido demonstration once where I was the "tough thug" guy and basically just let another student (the sweet innocent girl) throw me around for a few minutes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave *



 are you sure that was akido...


wink.

loosey


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by looseyfur _
> *are you sure that was akido...
> *


Are you insinuating something?  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## blackacidevil

*Here I am!*

Here's one of me in the good ol' Fab holding my eight inchers(200mm silicon wafers)!  Thursday I had my exit interview since it was my last day.  Just in case anybody's wondering....the semiconductor industry is NOT flourishing in San Antonio


----------



## LPacker79

> Just in case anybody's wondering....the semiconductor industry is NOT flourishing in San Antonio


I worked in a semiconductor facility for a while.  I hated it.  I'd have to be there at 6am, and didn't get out until 6pm.  By that time it was dark outside.  I swear I never saw the sun the whole time I worked there.  The clean room procedure was a pain in the a**, and the layer upon layer of gloves was just annoying.
Nothing like spending 12 hours a day hammering pieces of poly into smaller pieces.  Yeah, THAT was exciting.


----------



## Dafne

As I changed my avatar, I decided to share my pic with you here


----------



## Swifty

> _Originally posted by Dafne _
> *As I changed my avatar, I decided to share my pic with you here  *


Hi Dafne, If your not a model, you may want to check into that.  
Vavoooomm!!....(don't tell my ol' lady please, hehe)


----------



## JBoyer

I don't have many pictures of myself and I have never posted a pic before, but here goes.

Jennifer


----------



## JBoyer

Sorry, it appears that that is the only picture I have of myself on theis computer!  Obviously the same as my avatar.  I apologize for it being all TEETH!


----------



## MrFeexit

*OK here's a couple*

Here are a couple pics from Cancun last year. It's my daughter my wife and me (I'm in the middle) then me in Chichin itza


----------



## MrFeexit

me looking like I have to poop


----------



## jwb121377

Wow who would have thought that this thread would last over a year. My how the time fly's...


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by jwb121377 _
> *Wow who would have thought that this thread would last over a year. My how the time fly's... *


And also being the longest thread-- 28 pages and still counting


----------



## kellygirl

Look at me posting in the Watering Hole.... here's me with long hair

-Anna


----------



## kellygirl

Oh wait, I'm not Anna Kournikova... here I really am... *sigh*

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl

And here's me a few weeks after that pic was taken after I chopped my locks off....it's my most recent picture. I miss my long hair even though I don't miss taking care of it. But my hair is in a better place now (donated it to Locks of Love).  Anyhow, this is me with my recently deceased baby mousie, Oscar (if you didn't catch it in the 'Not So Spineless Wonders' forum.

-Kelly


----------



## Buspirone

I used to have hair almost that long once upon a time. I didn't realize how much trouble it was till I buzzed it off in exchange for a flat top.....coincidentally that was also the same exact time I stopped getting hassled by cops and security  everywhere I went:?


----------



## Inuleki

ya know.... my hair is still longer than that, and i never get harrassed by cops or security...


----------



## Buspirone

> _Originally posted by Inuleki _
> *ya know.... my hair is still longer than that, and i never get harrassed by cops or security... *


You must not be very threatening looking.


----------



## Jakob

I constantly get "harassed" for having long hair...by my girlfriend ;P


----------



## jwb121377

> _Originally posted by JakeRocks _
> *I constantly get "harassed" for having long hair...by my girlfriend ;P *


 Hehe the onlything I  get "harassed" about by everyone is to get a hair cut. I haven't had one in over a year and don't plan to get one anytime soon.


----------



## Longbord1

everyone in my family and alot of kids in school say i should cut it all off but ";Pi bitch slapped those bitches and sent them packing;P" Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.
 but really its getting annoying as hell
Mike


----------



## MrFeexit

Kelly you have one lucky boyfriend!!!


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *Kelly you have one lucky boyfriend!!! *


Aw, you're too sweet Ed.    You're quite the lucky guy too, I see.  Your wife is beautiful!

Here's one more... Shaun took it of me on our 2 year anniversary this past July.  As you can see, I got a little burnt when we were out in the surf earlier that day!   

-Kelly


----------



## Inuleki

yeah, no... i'm not very threatening looking, i'm one of those pretty boy types  ... you can find one of my pics on here a few pages back... on the bottom of 22 i think...


----------



## MrFeexit

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *Aw, you're too sweet Ed.    You're quite the lucky guy too, I see.  Your wife is beautiful!
> 
> Here's one more... Shaun took it of me on our 2 year anniversary this past July.  As you can see, I got a little burnt when we were out in the surf earlier that day!
> 
> -Kelly *


SHAUN!!! You better treat her right dude! You lucky sunnava...... WOW


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *And here's me a few weeks after that pic was taken after I chopped my locks off....it's my most recent picture. I miss my long hair even though I don't miss taking care of it. But my hair is in a better place now (donated it to Locks of Love).  Anyhow, this is me with my recently deceased baby mousie, Oscar (if you didn't catch it in the 'Not So Spineless Wonders' forum.
> 
> -Kelly *


You should grow the hair back. Long hair is so incredibly sexy. I miss mine    I only hacked it off because no one had taught me how to take care of it. I'm slowly growing it back. On top anyway, I'm keeping the sides and back buzzed off. My hair is far too big and poofy to keep all of it. Anyway, I'm rambling about nothing, when I should be working on an important speech...

N.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *SHAUN!!! You better treat her right dude! You lucky sunnava...... WOW *


I second that. The world would be better off with more fine women like her. I mean, a fine young woman who plays with spiders!!! WOW! =D 

N.


----------



## Buspirone

> _Originally posted by Inuleki _
> *yeah, no... i'm not very threatening looking, i'm one of those pretty boy types *


I won't argue with you there. ;P


----------



## Inuleki

> _Originally posted by Buspirone _
> *I won't argue with you there. ;P *


ah, but it makes it that much easier to be an evil bastard and secretly plot to rule the world... or my own little city state through false confidences with the easily manipulated.... i'd be like Mr. Burns, but with a charles manson feel to it.....

nah, not really... i just want to make video games, i hate too many people to try to be the leader and cater to their whims....   benevolent fascism, that's where it's at...


----------



## Grael

heres me! with armpit hair! ;P


----------



## Jakob

ewww nobody wants to see that!=D 

Just messin with ya!;P


----------



## mebebraz

oh to be a mouse....better yet, a bottle of aloe vera lotion....=D


----------



## Tzatch

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *I think that's one of the most incredible things about this hobby and, more importantly, this web board and organisations like the ATS. I kept Ts from about 1981 until my last one died in 1998. In all that time I *never* met or talked to another person who had a tarantula or other 'nasty' bug.
> 
> About a year ago I got the hankering to get back into keeping Ts, I missed their cute 8-legged fuzziness. In the course of researching suppliers I discovered the online community (and when you spent nearly 20 years never meeting anyone else who kept them, is positively freaking HUGE).
> 
> The thing that immediately appealed to me was a) the diversity of types who were enthusiasts - everything from thrash playing biker types to quirky PhD professors - and b) the general level of respect and articulateness of these people. It's also a great thing to discover that there are a lot of normal people (by my definition at any rate ) who are as passionate about something like a tarantula as I am. *


Well put, I'll have my pic up on here when I get home from work


----------



## Tzatch

*My pic*

Heres my pic, like anyone actually cares 

I'm the one on the left (in blue) with my dad and little brother.  Was taken at my work.


----------



## The_Phantom

*Re: My pic*



> _Originally posted by Tzatch _
> *Heres my pic, like anyone actually cares
> 
> I'm the one on the left (in blue) with my dad and little brother.  Was taken at my work. *


mmmmmm:}


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *And here's me a few weeks after that pic was taken after I chopped my locks off....it's my most recent picture. I miss my long hair even though I don't miss taking care of it. But my hair is in a better place now (donated it to Locks of Love).  Anyhow, this is me with my recently deceased baby mousie, Oscar (if you didn't catch it in the 'Not So Spineless Wonders' forum.
> 
> -Kelly *


Aww. Sorry about Oscar.

That is so cool though, that you donated your hair to locks of love!!! Awesome!!


----------



## MrFeexit

Nice pic. Good lookin crew there! Just keep your little bro away from my daughter.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

*Re: My pic*



> _Originally posted by Tzatch _
> *Heres my pic, like anyone actually cares
> 
> I'm the one on the left (in blue) with my dad and little brother.  Was taken at my work. *


You asked for this.

Why the hell did you put your picture on here?  Well, I've got news for you!  Nobody cares!;P 

Have I psychologically injured you for life yet?


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by Grael _
> *heres me! with armpit hair! ;P *


That makes me feel ill, and wish I was female. *Tucks Mr-Winky between my legs*

Here's one of me since I re-pierced my lip last night. I originally got it done over two eyars ago, but it healed, and we had a gig and photoes etc etc... gah. I need to the pics of some savage piercing my lip with a standard needle. Yes, septacaema-city here I come...

Excuse the fancy pose, it's taken via me pointing the camera at me, with a mirror behind the camera (in the bathroom, hence the weird background) and me viewing what is in the viewfinder in the mirror... Though I doubt that makes much sense


----------



## Caska

Sooo, yep, here I am. The RSX2OO2 crap is my handle on aol and yahoo... I just have it on my pics so nobody steals them any more


----------



## Tzatch

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *Nice pic. Good lookin crew there! Just keep your little bro away from my daughter. *


Thanks   and I'll keep my lil bro away from your daughter , I hear that quite often actually.


----------



## Tzatch

*Re: Re: My pic*



> _Originally posted by lam _
> *You asked for this.
> 
> Why the hell did you put your picture on here?  Well, I've got news for you!  Nobody cares!;P
> 
> Have I psychologically injured you for life yet? *


I am now scarred for life!


----------



## krucz36

> _Originally posted by Caska _
> *Sooo, yep, here I am. The RSX2OO2 crap is my handle on aol and yahoo... I just have it on my pics so nobody steals them any more
> *


* 

Nice pics. what would someone steal them for tho? do they use them for other things?*


----------



## spider

I dont think i want to know what they use them for!


----------



## Jakob

People with low self-esteem who sit on the computer all day trying to find dates in chatrooms steal pictures from other people so that they can get attention by looking more attractive than they really are...that's why they steal them . I don't do this btw.

I'll get a more recent picture of myself up soon...

Jake


----------



## krucz36

jake, spider, good reasons.


----------



## Caska

HAHAHA, yes, very good reasons.. I've found pics of myself on various "rate me" websites and aol and yahoo profiles so I'm more careful thatn I used to be. I'm supposedly a bisexual 16 year old on FaceTheJury.com by the name of BiMandi


----------



## Psycho

> _Originally posted by Caska _
> *HAHAHA, yes, very good reasons.. I've found pics of myself on various "rate me" websites and aol and yahoo profiles so I'm more careful thatn I used to be. I'm supposedly a bisexual 16 year old on FaceTheJury.com by the name of BiMandi  *


About Me:
Hmmm, me... me... me... does it really matter? I'm Bi, but I am here for the girls only, so guys, please do not PM me because you will just be un-answered or blocked. ~~~I love to party, dance, and swim. If you want to contact me, please do so on Yahoo: hottie_trishstratus_hottie, I'm on there alot. Please, do not rate me a 10, they only make my rating go down, if I deserve a 10, give me 9.5, thanks! 
Turn Ons:
Hmmm, well, I like a girl who is sweet and loves to have fun . I like girls with sexy stomaches, because I love to kiss them , I think belly rings are sooooo sexy. I love soft long hair, I love to touch it .  
Turn Offs:
Girls/Guys who downvote. People who give me a hard time because I'm Bi. Guys who PM me saying ANYTHING, I don't want to hear, "Come on I'll go down on you", I'm here for the girls not the guys. 


;Phehe;P  

~~~Psycho~~~


----------



## Jeff_C

@ Pschyo, LOL, I hear you


----------



## Atalanta

Uhhh.... this post is in no way a response to any of the satircal musings above, but I thought I'd join in...=D.  These are Halloween pictures taken in Philly last year.  I am obviously a devil, and no, that is not MY pimp...the other one is with my step sister (notice a theme?), who would kill me for posting this if she weren't so afraid of my T! ;P


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by Psycho _
> * I love soft long hair, I love to touch it .
> 
> 
> ~~~Psycho~~~ *


I have very soft, long hair;P ;P 

But that's about it as far as your wish list goes...hehe

Jake


----------



## Jakob

BOO!!































Ok enough....

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Mudvayne

thats me ... the _*bleep*_ german guy 



the cap .... special to my friends here


----------



## Mudvayne

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Been meaning to scan this one for a while.  Guess this was as good an excuse as any.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave *


do u like germany??ß


----------



## Caska

LOL Psycho. Isn't that hilarious?! I like how one of her pics is me and the other is some random little skinny girl that doesn't even resemble me, I find it pretty damn funny.


----------



## Mudvayne

> _Originally posted by Caska _
> *LOL Psycho. Isn't that hilarious?! I like how one of her pics is me and the other is some random little skinny girl that doesn't even resemble me, I find it pretty damn funny. *


u talk about????

who do u mean??

wahhhhhh >_<


----------



## mheidka

Here's a pic of me at work

Maria


----------



## pronty

Hi guys! 

(requires DivX codec)


----------



## Atalanta

Pronty - you're the best!


----------



## Mudvayne

My girl 

German girl

Visit germany guys


----------



## Tzatch

I'm going to Germany.


----------



## looseyfur

the other was kinda old.
recent fur.
looseyfur


----------



## Valael

I really don't know what to say about that, Pronty.  It left me with so many different emotions...From "That's creative" to "What was he thinking?!"



;P


----------



## Atalanta

Nice fur.

Fresh molt, Loo?

=D


----------



## The_Phantom

Howdy this is Spider savior from Canada eh, here for another fright fest...

HERES ME!

PS/ the pierced lip and nose are fakes, Im going to scare the crap out of my mom w/them.


----------



## The_Phantom

My voice 

Now you can hear my voice.....ahem 

Without coffee 

I didnt know what to say....Im a geek


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *My voice
> 
> Now you can hear my voice.....ahem
> 
> Without coffee
> 
> I didnt know what to say....Im a geek  *


HAHAH!!!

DORK!!!

No really, that was funny

Jake


----------



## The_Phantom

haha I wouldnt blame u for calling me dork, I am one


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *haha I wouldnt blame u for calling me dork, I am one   *


Don't worry...I am one too...along with everyone else on this board and many other places =)

Jake


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Your hair is shorter every time you post a pic of yourself.

Jon


----------



## The_Phantom

Just the bangs this time...otherwise its about the same.....


----------



## pronty

Hi!

Btw Margaret, nice purr.. 

Did anyone have problems seeing that video clip I posted?
I've got messages that people get only the audio...
It worked for me... I compressed it with older DivX codec...
Here's the same video compressed with newer DivX: Hi Guys!

The latest DivX codec :Divx codec


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by pronty _
> *Hi!
> 
> Btw Margaret, nice purr..
> 
> Did anyone have problems seeing that video clip I posted?
> I've got messages that people get only the audio...
> It worked for me... I compressed it with older DivX codec...
> Here's the same video compressed with newer DivX: Hi Guys!
> 
> The latest DivX codec :Divx codec *


Pekka you're a GEEK! HA!

Again, you remind me of Moby!

Jake


----------



## OldHag

Here I am! Its me and one of my Haggletts, all my Ts are slings....so you cant see them on my shoulder ;P


----------



## Valael

Worked fine for me...Unfortunently ;P 


Kidding, of course..It was creative, just odd..


----------



## pronty

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> creative, just odd.. [/B]


Hey, that's my description!
Oh wait, you forgot creepy... =D

Vroooom!

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..and the Bada$$ rides again...


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Eh, here's a pic of me all schnazzed up for a sales awards banqent tonight.

Jon


----------



## Guido

heres a pic of me and my boy


----------



## Guido

and my girl


----------



## dennis

> _Originally posted by Big Dragonfly _
> *Eh, here's a pic of me all schnazzed up for a sales awards banqent tonight.
> 
> Jon *


Heh, you look nice in that suit (no, no need to worry, I'm straight ). I'll post a pic of myself in my tux tomorrow or something....


----------



## dennis

Well, as promised, me!!

Yeah I know, I'm not too photogenic the morning after a party ....



Here I was checking out the noise the ducks made behind me.


----------



## dennis

And this is me from the front ...
Go ahead, make fun of me, I can handle it


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *And this is me from the front ...
> Go ahead, make fun of me, I can handle it  *


Im afraid I just cant make fun of you...you look good. I like men in suits.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

@Dennie:  You haven't ever been to Las Vegas and rented a car have you?

Jon


----------



## dennis

Not that I can recall ...


----------



## Steven

> And this is me from the front ...
> Go ahead, make fun of me, I can handle it


hehehe,... could use some Photoshopping Dennie 

ik zal je weleens uitleggen hoe je die wallen wegwerkt in PSD.

de groeten


----------



## NukeCow

Here's me. Sitting on MY sofa a week after I moved out from my parents's house. Gave me more freedom to keep inverts and herps *G* My mom wasn't too thrilled about the vipers


----------



## Pinktoe

New pic! Tho I'm not the erm...most interesting person to look at...but I dyed my hair...and well...here's me! (again...):}


----------



## nemesis6sic6

*wow pInktoe*

You're cute

PM me some time 

have a nice day

oooh la la, tu es tres tres belle....Je pense que je suis enamorouse...

geo


----------



## Pinktoe

You know, I do speak french...;P


----------



## BigSam

pinktoe you speak french me too   Or I'm taking a french class (French 3-4) it's very hard    So when I do not understand something I can ask you and you can probably help me ? 

Sam,


----------



## Pinktoe

I dunno if I'll be able to help you...I'm only taking French myself...but I know enuf to get me by, tho!...lol...


----------



## BigSam

LOL,  Well I'm sure that what your taking is probably harder then what I'm taking so you can probably help me.

Well I didn't like my last pic, and this weekend I'm going to Rocky Point  ;P =D   I can't wait till I get up there ;P  But anyways I should come back back with some better pics.

Sam,


----------



## nemesis6sic6

*Hey*

I'll help you on you're french...
I'll treat you like a princess if you let me..but if you chose to help BigSam here is all cool, as long as you're happy.


----------



## Pinktoe

wow...that's all I have to say...wow...lol


----------



## biznacho

*Re: wow pInktoe*



> _Originally posted by nemesis6sic6 _
> *oooh la la, tu es tres tres belle....Je pense que je suis enamorouse...*


I too took some French in HS.  And that is the most pervese thing I've read in a long time,  hilarious in its inappropriateness(sp?)(realword?).

biznacho


----------



## abstract

Here is a few of me from my most recent European escapade:

Me and one of my friends in front of the Grasshopper in Amsterdam.....


----------



## abstract

Me eating a sausage at the Hofbrau in Germany:


----------



## abstract

And finally, me after a LOOOOONG nite out in the red-light district


----------



## spider

you look like 1 of my long lost freinds!(dont ask)


----------



## spider

uh,ya`ll do not wanna see me!!!
i am the butt ugliest kids there is!!!;P 
but i cant get a digi cam!
but some of yall look GOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOD!!!
*rubs face after being slapped*
 (ouch)


----------



## chuck

that sausage looks kinda pale to me, i dont think id put anything that looks like THAT in my mouth lol ;P


----------



## Atalanta

@ Abstract

So THAT'S what a Wildcat looks like...you know, I thought I saw one in Lawrence once, but he was being chased, so I didn't get a good look.
Come to think of it, that may have been a Missouri Tiger! :?

CATS! 
;P 

A


----------



## spider

SICK-O!


----------



## Valael

That's no sausage you're eatting..


----------



## spider

I rest my case!

 SICK-O;P


----------



## NEMESIS_112

I hope im not too late for this thread, barely started looking in the watering hole.


----------



## NEMESIS_112

here is another me. in rocky point mexico.


----------



## NEMESIS_112

here is me buzz'n in rocky point mexico!


----------



## NEMESIS_112

last one...


----------



## danielr6543

i just saw this thread and thought what the heck ill post my pic. Not the greatest pic but it works.


----------



## mebebraz

old one but gives you an idea


----------



## wayne the pain

is that you with your dad? =D =D =D


----------



## spider

no one is to late!!!
the title is who`s behind the computer!
but any ways good pix!


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> *is that you with your dad? =D =D =D *


 that is just plain ole` mean!!!


----------



## mebebraz

> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> *is that you with your dad? =D =D =D *


like I said...old pic..


----------



## wayne the pain

well he said it was a old one so the child could of been him.was just pointing out he didnt say which was him,maybe just british humour=D 
 and sorry if i upset you but doubt it, surely bigger than this :}


----------



## spider

HMMMMMM, I`M NOW LOST!


----------



## mebebraz

me, hurt by humor, ha, never my son, never.=D


----------



## spider

uhhhhhhhhhh, wait.what?!


----------



## metallica

So, this is me ( on the rightside) next to Jeremy Bolloch (Boba Fett in Star Wars, Empire strikes back). so not only am i a big T enthousiast, i'm also a huge Star Wars fan! i have about 50signed photos and collector cards


----------



## abstract

> _Originally posted by Atalanta _
> *@ Abstract
> 
> So THAT'S what a Wildcat looks like...you know, I thought I saw one in Lawrence once, but he was being chased, so I didn't get a good look.
> Come to think of it, that may have been a Missouri Tiger! :?
> 
> CATS!
> ;P
> 
> A *


What's this all about?  Didn't we just walk away from Lawrence leaving a frazzled pile of red and blue feathers behind us?


----------



## Atalanta

No, rather, we crawled shamefully out of Manhattan after y'all beat us to a pulp, as usual...I posted that before the game. 

And that's Crimson and Blue, for the record... 

November 4th, baby - that's when the real KU action begins.

_Edited for colors..._


----------



## spider

LoL

 Looks like all of ya`ll have some personal  issues to work out!
 *twitches*


----------



## Atalanta

Sports should never be that personal...


----------



## Pinktoe

wow, I was about to ask, but now I've decided not to...


----------



## nemesis6sic6

Here's my fetus picture taken in my aunts house.....

here you can see... Devilus giogigantius in his natural habitat

you can see how evil I am....

Yup well any ways heres me :


;P 

EDIT: PICKY PEKKA made me edit my post 
have a nice day Geo


----------



## nemesis6sic6

**

Pinktoe is so cute.. 


just wanted to say that... any ways have a nice day



Geo


----------



## Pinktoe

lol, mr. obsessive is at it again...but hey...dont get me wrong...i never said it was a bad thing


----------



## nemesis6sic6

**

  like I said : CUTE!!!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

Here is a pic from last years Halloween party. The Grim Reaper is my boyfriend...... 

Apparently SOMETHING was really funny at the moment......


----------



## mebebraz

Apparently SOMETHING was really funny at the moment......


uh, wheres his hand???????


----------



## looseyfur

> _Originally posted by mebebraz _
> *Apparently SOMETHING was really funny at the moment......
> 
> 
> uh, wheres his hand??????? *



wheres _your_ hand duder?


meh-
loosey


----------



## wayne the pain

cmon it wasnt that funny first time round so twice is just bleeding it dry ;P


----------



## spider

This is weird!
My eye`s are all fuzzy and stuff!
Stare at the screen for a long time and watch it go up and down,on it`s own!  


 GREAT,Now i feel dizy!:8o =D 

  *runs to the bathroom*
  blah,*caugh*


----------



## ArachnoPapa

Thought I would jump in also pic to a name.


----------



## Valael

Post a clearer picture of the tattoo, it looks neat from what little I can see


----------



## GQ.

Ok, here is a pic of me in New York a few weeks back.  My job has had me all over the freakin' place lately which is why I've been out of touch with Arachnopets lately.  Hopefully that will change.  This picture was taken with an ultra cheesy disposable cam which is why the background is so grainy.  I am always grainy so I appear normal.


----------



## Longbord1

pinktoe is not cute...................................................................................................



she is smokin!!!!!!;P 
nuff said

mike


----------



## abstract

Ummm.....girls are cute.  I hear the best place to pick up on them is a spider-forum too!  Or aol chatrooms.

I can see it now.....
"Sooo...you've got spiders, I've got spiders, maybe we can get our spiders together to mate!!  Maybe you can come over and tell me what you think of my sac!  (of eggs of course)"

Pinktoe - you are cute, but I think the picking up can be done through PM.


----------



## MrFeexit

Cute she may be but guys...she is like 13...so behave.


----------



## Atalanta

The "cute" talk with the underaged WAS getting a bit out of hand, but I think the problem has been "feexed."  Thanks.

;P


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *Cute she may be but guys...she is like 13...so behave. *


 Say what?!
 Hey,pinky.....I......I`m 13!


----------



## spider

Geeeez,She is 15!!!
 Check the profile people!
 Or atleast do the math!


----------



## Spydra

Okay, not the best pic, but here I am...

Renee


----------



## atavuss

> _Originally posted by Spydra _
> *Okay, not the best pic, but here I am...
> 
> Renee *


<singing Ray Orbison's "Pretty Woman">  
Pretty Woman!  Ohhhh!
 
Ed


----------



## spider

DOWN BOY!DOWN!;P 
BAD DOG ! GET OFF OF HER LEG!


----------



## The_Phantom

Look this is me drawing a line. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## ArachnoPapa

THIS IS A BIG THREAD..


----------



## biznacho

was that done in paint?  it doesn't look like a scan.  I wish I had any drawing talent.  I have trouble with stick figures.

biznacho
I'm not even joking about the stick figures.


----------



## The_Phantom

Yea, its paint. I have a writing/drawing tablet now so it helps with the quality.


----------



## Bearskin10

> _Originally posted by Spydra _
> *Okay, not the best pic, but here I am...
> 
> Renee *


All I have to say is WOW!!!! If that is a bad picture Thank You for not posting a good one, Oh and did I say WOW, Gorgeous, I think I must move to Sincinnati. Last time WOW


----------



## Spydra

(blushing...blushing...blushing) 

So now you know who is behind this computer :}


----------



## mebebraz

Can you post a pic of your tattoo for us:}


----------



## Charlie

Not the best picture?

ooookaayy.

You are very pretty.

-Charlie


----------



## Spydra

I dont really have a good close up shot of my tatoo, besides it very old and needs to be recolored.  I do have a really big one on my arm..its an indian armband that goes all the way around and ties underneath,   and then there is the one on my outer thigh, which is not complete yet.  Its going to be a full thigh piece


----------



## wayne the pain

spyda you look even better than jessica rabbit :}


----------



## Spydra

Thank you Wayne  

Now come on guys, lets not give me a big head or anything hehehe!!! ;P


----------



## wayne the pain

no problem spydra  
 il have to get a pic on these boards, might scare you all though 
but im a nice person really


----------



## dennis

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Yea, its paint. I have a writing/drawing tablet now so it helps with the quality. *


Does that also help against RSI? There have been some stories going around here that those tablets work better then a mouse when you're talking about RSI... Since I'm kinda like sitting about 6-8 hrs a day behind a laptop, I'm starting to feel the annoying feeling in my wrist and fingers. If you can tell me that those tablets indeed help against RSI, I will definately buy one!!


Dennis


----------



## The_Phantom

Well I have no Idea what RSI is I cant seem to come up with what it might be ATM, I just woke up. But My tablet came with a cordless mouse AND a pen. The pen can work as a mouse too and is easy to use once you get the hang of it. THe tablet came with a program that you have to install for it to work. It works with any paint/drawing program.


----------



## MrDeranged

> _Originally posted by Spydra _
> *Thank you Wayne
> 
> Now come on guys, lets not give me a big head or anything hehehe!!! ;P *


Don't anyone even Think of posting a reply to this.... ;P

Scott


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Don't anyone even Think of posting a reply to this.... ;P
> 
> Scott *


I know you did with that dirty mind of yours!

Later, 

Jake


----------



## chuck

> _Originally posted by Spydra _
> *Thank you Wayne
> 
> Now come on guys, lets not give me a big head or anything hehehe!!! ;P *



ok then, how about giving me a big head ;P 


happy scott?

PS: your post total is 1111, pretty cool


----------



## Bearskin10

Damm I hate doing this but I post in this thread so I guess I must, I hate being in pictures, anyways Here is me with my RR's about 2 years ago (like I said hate taking pics.)


----------



## avmaviator

*...*

My ugly mug 






Having some fun with my gf's cousin






And one of my dogs, since someone elese posted their dogs earlier... This is Cado, he is a Bernese Mountain Dog, he is about 150 lbs right now, big guy, love him to death.






Arno


----------



## The_Phantom

*Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by avmaviator _
> *My ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arno *


You aint ugly.  Beautiful dog btw. And what does yr name mean?


----------



## avmaviator

*...*

Thanks, thats nice to hear.   My sn (avmaviator), avm are my initials, and i'm a pilot, so thats the aviator part.  My name is reguraly spelled Arnaud, but if i don't put Arno, people pronouce the D, which is not right, hehe, anyways.

Arno


----------



## conipto

> _Originally posted by Bearskin10 _
> *Damm I hate doing this but I post in this thread so I guess I must, I hate being in pictures, anyways Here is me with my RR's about 2 years ago (like I said hate taking pics.) *


Another man who was lined up day one when Unreal came out 

My hat died of old age..

Bill


----------



## Bearskin10

> _Originally posted by conipto _
> *Another man who was lined up day one when Unreal came out
> 
> My hat died of old age..
> 
> Bill *


LOL, I bought two of the hats and still wear them to this day as they are the most comfortable hats I have(of course they are not very black any more)


----------



## wayne the pain

*well this is it*

bad pic but who cares


----------



## abstract

Wayne - you look like a guy that should definitely play rugby.  Or kinda like the real big hitman from Snatch and Lock Stock.


----------



## wayne the pain

*abstract*

thats so funny cos loads of people say i look like him(vinny jones) didnt think anyone from over there would say it though


----------



## pategirl

*Me*

I thought I had put my pic in here, but I guess not, 'cause I couldn't find it.   Here's me, I don't photograph well:


----------



## PrincessToad

Me (I cut my brother out of the pic).


----------



## wayne the pain

* hey spider girl*

that look so funny looks like you just have a hand sat on your shoulder =D  its not thing from the adams family is it?=D


----------



## PrincessToad

*Re:  hey spider girl*



> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> *that look so funny looks like you just have a hand sat on your shoulder =D  its not thing from the adams family is it?=D *


That is soooo funny.    And by marriage I am part of the Adam's family.=D  
Maybe I should edit the pic and put a new one up (without Thing).


----------



## Vys

*Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by avmaviator _
> *
> And one of my dogs, since someone elese posted their dogs earlier... This is Cado, he is a Bernese Mountain Dog, he is about 150 lbs right now, big guy, love him to death.
> *


Bernese mountain dogs are so beautiful..my family has one, a grumpy old thing. They really don't have one shred; not even the slightest _shadow_ of a hunter's instinct 

Bad picture of good looking dog:


----------



## wayne the pain

*new hair cut*

should of done my face


----------



## pronty

YAY! I got my new Herppi.net T-shirts in the mail!

Do I look cool or what?  

..umm that was a rhetorical question...


----------



## Steven

> new hair cut


you really start to look like your avatar =D


----------



## skinheaddave

*Re: new hair cut*



> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> *should of done my face *


You look a bit like one of your countrymen -- Vinnie Jones.   Scratch that, you look a LOT like him.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kaos

Yes, Wayne sure looks a lot like Vinnie Jones. 
And Pronty, you do look cool...


----------



## Wh1teshark

Here I am


----------



## Richard_uk

A recent pic of me.


----------



## Frostbyte

Wow SPIDER you're only 13? Unreal , very mature guy! I kinda figured you were about 19.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Frostbyte _
> *Wow SPIDER you're only 13? Unreal , very mature guy! I kinda figured you were about 19. *



 Awwwwwww,shucks.Your just sayin that!
 Thanks......


----------



## arcane

Took this today.. in between shoveling snow and playing with the dog


----------



## Immortal_sin

here's a pic of me and my neice...
and yes...I'm BACK...aren't you all thrilled?!


----------



## spider

That baby already seems to not like to take pic`s!
 Lol,i am just kiddin.


----------



## Nixy

Aaaaaaw Holly she's So Cute.
Rememeber when the twins were that little!
Oi,,,, they grow too fast!


And hey! I cornered my son with the camera!

Here's my oldest baby.


----------



## rapunzel

*nice looking kid..but Hey...*

is that an EMPTY aquarium behind him? 
How can you stand it...dont you feel the need to fill it,,Now? 

So, what will you be putting in there?


----------



## Nixy

Thats Five empty aquariums behind him!!!
And Yes, Yes yes yes I DO. A friend of my mothers found them at some auction thing. (Not ebay, but a physical auction) for a DOLLAR a piece! Two of them had screen lids and all were brand new,,,, not a thing wrong with them... So she baught them off him. Since he keeps an eye out for things like that for her, for the twins.

I got screwed on an online purchase for the things that were going Into those. So, back to counting change and filling up the "Bug Buy Jar" So I can get them something to go in them. 

But yeah,, seeing all those empty containers kind of gives us the twitches.....


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*


----------



## Joe

Yep. It's me.


----------



## Joe

Me again.


----------



## Joe

Me making stupid fish lips.


----------



## Betty

me with a friend:





_photo copyright Oleg Volk_ 






_photo copyright Oleg Volk_


----------



## MrFeexit

OK that last one is scary! That is an awesome snapper you have there! Nothing friendly about those at all! Very nice pictures.
Not sure if anyones told you but...your really pretty.


Ed


----------



## MrFeexit

Here is me in Texas at Lake Amistad. My brother and I went camping out in the desert for a week. He cleaned this poor little grunting catfish and that was supper that night. NO that is not my gut hanging down...I don't have a gut...Well I have guts but not a big gut.


----------



## wayne the pain

*hey betty*

that last pic is so cool


----------



## DarkRAM

I would have to agree with Wayne, very cool work with the cat morph pic. And agree with MrFeexit on the prettiness factor.


----------



## Valael

Wait, wait, wait... Betty has a gun?


----------



## Nixy

_*Hands Betty an umbrella for the rain of drool she's about to experience*_ 

Great pics. 
BTW. Do you have a sister that teaches in Baltimore Maryland?

You have a stunning resemblance to my daughters kindergarten teacher. And She's Ms. Volk.

I have no idea what her first name is though.


----------



## Nixy

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *Wait, wait, wait... Betty has a gun? *




=D =D =D =D =D 

Oh hell you beat me to it!


----------



## MrFeexit

HEY WAIT!!! I wasn't drooling!, just complementing. Really....I just complemented Botar on being handsome the other day.


----------



## Betty

Meow?

No, I'm not related to any Volks, I'm just dating one.


----------



## spiff

maybe its just the angle, but i cant tell what that is...doubt its a block, oops i mean glock. doesnt look like a kahr. the rear sights look really funky.
specs betty, specs! i'd guess its a .40 or .45 of some flavor.


----------



## MrFeexit

Hey ya Spiff!! WOW Alaska!! man that is a looooong way away! What part are you from?? Welcome aboard!


----------



## spiff

howdy! i live in Anchorage, the largest city in the state.


----------



## Dafne

Here is one of my new pics


----------



## wayne the pain

nice pic dafne hope your ok


----------



## Frostbyte

Very pretty Dafne ! .... Just 1 question .. " How do you walk in those boots? " Man those are some pointy heeled pointy toed boots :}


----------



## MrFeexit

Dafne, what do you mean by "a part of me is gone"? You also are a very pretty girl!


----------



## PrincessToad

> _Originally posted by spiff _
> *howdy! i live in Anchorage, the largest city in the state. *


Hi there Spiff.  I love Alaska.  Use to spend the summers in Petersburg.  How I would love to do that again.  Cool pic.


----------



## Dafne

Thanks, Wayne!  Now, I'm better... 



> _Originally posted by Frostbyte _
> *Very pretty Dafne ! .... Just 1 question .. " How do you walk in those boots? " Man those are some pointy heeled pointy toed boots :} *


Hehe, it is pretty easy...   For us, women, of course... =D
And thank you 




> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> Dafne, what do you mean by "a part of me is gone"? You also are a very pretty girl!


...It's a long story. Some feelings never come back 
Anyway, thank you very much


----------



## oxbaker

Here's me doing my thing...


----------



## Longbord1

hey daillest how old are u and is that the irl who keeps Ts with u?

mike


----------



## Silver.x

Here is me, your friendly everyday SaIiLdVaEnR. Whoever discovers what this name means/is then they win a PRIZE. The prize being my respect, but do it anyways ;P  heh.




Edit: Yes this is a school pic and yes I am still in highschool!


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *hey daillest how old are u and is that the irl who keeps Ts with u?
> 
> mike *


i'm 19, just turned on december 1!! and yes that's my girl that got me my t's.. she enjoys them but not as much as i do! oh yeah, she's 19 too....


----------



## skinheaddave

SILVER aidan.  Beyond that, I don't know.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SpiderFood

or vice versa

lDaAtLeEr

:}


----------



## Silver.x

That a boy dave, you got it. My name is Aidan, my A.K.A. on the internet would be Silver, hence SaIiLdVaEnR.


----------



## Silver.x

I just turned 17, where in TO do you live illest?


----------



## MrFeexit

Is the costume Moses Malone?? Hey Monotany, we were practicaly neighbors!, I lived in Rolling Meadows and Streamwood, right in your neck of the woods. That was a while ago tho.


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by SaIiLdVaEnR _
> *I just turned 17, where in TO do you live illest? *


north york B, near jane an finch turf, you???...


----------



## MrFeexit

> _Originally posted by monantony _
> *Ding ding ding, Mr Feexit gets it, right outta the box
> I've lived in Roselle for only 4 years, did a stint up near Barrington and the first 27 years I 'served' deep in the city ...No where I'd want to live now.
> T *


I grew up around North ave. and Central. ave, near the Central bridge. Dad was a cop down in the 18th. Probably the coolest district in the city, the richest and poorest all in the same area. I myself worked for 9 years down on South Water Market,(Maxwell Street area) before becoming the General Manager at Caputos, now for the last 11-12 years I have been in the construction/remodeling business up here in central Wisconsin. Love to get down town for a couple weekends a year.


----------



## dennis

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *figured i might join in tha fun!
> here's da ILLEST! *


Here in Holland we call you guys patsers ...


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *Here in Holland we call you guys patsers ... *


What's a patser!? If it's based on his appearance, isn't it unfortunate he can't fall back on "You're a racist!" or "You're a homophobe!"/similar to correct your prejudice verbal abuse 

Argh.... I've had my hair cut since my last picture (where it was nipple length) due to getting horrible dreadlocks and too much matted hair. Ho hum, I should've brushed it :/ I'll uploadpics when I take some anyway....


----------



## dennis

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *What's a patser!? If it's based on his appearance, isn't it unfortunate he can't fall back on "You're a racist!" or "You're a homophobe!"/similar to correct your prejudice verbal abuse
> 
> Argh.... I've had my hair cut since my last picture (where it was nipple length) due to getting horrible dreadlocks and too much matted hair. Ho hum, I should've brushed it :/ I'll uploadpics when I take some anyway.... *


Man, you are so right about the first part .
Often guys who hang out in groups, being tha man and stuff are being called that. And based on that pic, I thought he kinda matched that description .


----------



## genious_gr

> _Originally posted by SaIiLdVaEnR _
> *That a boy dave, you got it. My name is Aidan, my A.K.A. on the internet would be Silver, hence SaIiLdVaEnR. *



Aidan......Nadia ?? :?


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *Here in Holland we call you guys patsers ... *


B just because i now many many many MANY people and i hang with LOTS of them doesn't mean i'm a god damn patsy or whatever the hell you said i remind you of.... i hang with mainly latinos like me and we not a gang or anything.. now if you want to hate because i happen to have many friends and i'm looked up to and respected by many then "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" <<scarface.. hahaha.. just playing dawg.. be easy....


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by SaIiLdVaEnR _
> *Here is me, your friendly everyday SaIiLdVaEnR. Whoever discovers what this name means/is then they win a PRIZE. The prize being my respect, but do it anyways ;P  heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yes this is a school pic and yes I am still in highschool! *


yo i just realized something... you look familiar... what school you go to?


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *Aidan......Nadia ?? :? *


are you really in athens??? I lived there for a year... My grandparents on my poppa's side are there right now and my aunt and uncle.... why you ask?? because i have greek in me


----------



## sunnymarcie

> why you ask?? because i have greek in me



UM.....Alex, I'm not even going to say it 

HEHE;P


----------



## Silver.x

St Ignatius Loyola in Oakville Ontario


----------



## Silver.x

and yes, my name backwards is Nadia


----------



## biznacho

How do you seperate the men from the boys in Greece?
With a crowbar! 

Someone had to say it. 

biznacho


----------



## Silver.x

righhhhhtttt.


----------



## Guido

> _Originally posted by Richard_uk _
> *A recent pic of me. *


holy cow its max payne;P


----------



## genious_gr

> _Originally posted by biznacho _
> *How do you seperate the men from the boys in Greece?
> With a crowbar!
> biznacho *



I'm not going to comment that :-[

And yea, I've been living in Athens in the last 17 years,   since I was born.....


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by sunnymarcie _
> *UM.....Alex, I'm not even going to say it
> 
> HEHE;P *


i should learn to phrase things differently eh? lol   incase your talking about greeks and their small ding dongs according to what poeple say, my latino blood waaaaaayy overpowers that....   <<  one happy guy


----------



## genious_gr

people should first see what researches show and how mediterranians triumph over everyone in that thing you guys are talking about......

Dont get me started on that............


----------



## skinheaddave

Tony is right, folks.  Let's not take this any further.  Tony is also wrong, however, in that da-illest is a Canadian.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Silver.x

lol I was about to say that too.


----------



## da_illest

i was just playing around.. didn't meen to start anything???:?


----------



## genious_gr

I wasn't targeting you, I just hate that "Greeks all...... thing".
Lets all forget about it.


----------



## biznacho

I feel it is my fault for starting the "Greek" thing.  It's a joke.  that is all.  I know plenty of Greek dudes, none of them has ever taken a pass at any little boy.  It was just a joke, I didn't mean any malice.

biznacho
I could start telling every ethnic joke I know, if that will even it out?  Here's one(not ethnic), What do you call 1000 sky diving lawyers?  Target practice.


----------



## MrFeexit

Hey easy target here...Cheese head from Wisconsin....Go ahead I can take it


----------



## abstract

Biznacho - 

I happen to be a lawyer, and have very many lawyer peers - of which only about 5% would be suitable for "target practice" as you put it.

I take GREAT offense to that comment/joke, and will be discussing this with you via PM.

This just goes to show that ANYTHING you say can upset some people, so I think you should all learn to censor yourselves, in every aspect of your life, to say NOTHING. :8o


----------



## MrFeexit

Not sure if your kidding or not, I would hope most folks would have thicker skin than that.


----------



## Atalanta

Hey abstract....how is my settlement coming along?  I'm counting on you to make us millions.  I'm apparently expected to be some fool's sugar momma.


----------



## PrincessToad

*WOW*

Being part of the legal community myself.  I find the joke hilarious, but I guess everyone takes things differently.  Just wait.....you will hear lots of lawyer jokes and can't take them all personal. 

Mr Feexit, I lived in Portage for a while only made it through one winter!  eeee gads it was cold, even in the summer.  =D


----------



## abstract

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *Not sure if your kidding or not, I would hope most folks would have thicker skin than that. *


I actually have very thin skin, and I also take offense to that.  I have several peers who are also thin-skinned, and although weaker and more sensitive than our thick-skinned bretheren, the thin-skinned organize well.   

And in large numbers, we pose a *slightly* more significant threat.


----------



## MrFeexit

Portage is about an hour south of me. Yeah it gets cold here. I am going to visit my brother in Georgia in a couple weeks and I will be going to Silver City New Mexico in March!!


----------



## MrFeexit

> _Originally posted by abstract _
> *I actually have very thin skin, and I also take offense to that.  I have several peers who are also thin-skinned, and although weaker and more sensitive than our thick-skinned bretheren, the thin-skinned organize well.
> 
> And in large numbers, we pose a *slightly* more significant threat.   *



hehhehehe you dork.  I seriously was wondering, heheheh now I am laughing hard.


----------



## Atalanta

Mr. Feexit,

I believe that is "SuperDork, Esquire."  

His dermis is almost transparent...it's really kind of creepy.

;P


----------



## MrFeexit

hehehe


----------



## TheDon

Heck I figured why not

Pics about 3 or 4 years old... but i pretty much look the same


----------



## biznacho

I'm thinking about getting a law degree of some sort just to get that "Esquire" title.   I think it would add a touch of class.   A friend of mine really is going to do that, but after he completes 10 years worth of college education in 8.  Can't say the guy isn't motivated.

I should probably post some of my pics here.  But my scanner is a POS and I'm not sure if it ishooked up.  I look damn good in my graduation pic,  and the one of the last fishing trip I went on is pretty good too.  If only i could figure out how to run the scanner without locking up the computer. 

biznacho


----------



## Kristen

TheDON and I in Mexico......


----------



## sunnymarcie

*A new picture*

I figured I should update my picture.
The other one I posted is a few years old.
This is what I look like now, minus a little hair.
I recently cut it


----------



## Botar

> _Originally posted by Atalanta _
> *Hey abstract....how is my settlement coming along?  I'm counting on you to make us millions.  I'm apparently expected to be some fool's sugar momma. *


Can't believe I missed this one.  At the very least, Dustin should have given me a hint about it.  

You don't need millions babe.  I may be easy, but I'm cheap.

Botar


----------



## Atalanta

Botar,

That's good to know...my "lawyer's" credentials are somewhat questionable.  Plus he has really thin skin.


Babe


----------



## Nixy

Drat!
The pretty ones always get the nice cheap easy guys!

;P =D


----------



## metzgerzoo

Ok, so this has got to be the longest thread I've ever seen!  Anyway, here's a pic of me, my  hubby and two of our children taken a few months ago.


----------



## metzgerzoo

...will be going to Silver City New Mexico in March!! [/B][/QUOTE] 
Abstract, I have to ask this, especially after living in New Mexico most of my life....what in the world could there POSSIBALLY be of interest in Silver City????  I've been there a zillion times, have friends who live there and that place is about as dull as Socoro and Hobbs!  Unless, of course, your going T hunting.


----------



## MrT

IMO,
Theres alot to be said for small town living. 
Especially in raising children.
Less crime, no traffic jams.

There isn't a day goes by here in Phx. I don't wish i lived in a less stressfull place. But thats just me.. 


Ernie


----------



## BigSam

phx is alright,  I know a lil bout small town living cuz my great grandnother lives in Mexico and it's like time forgot this place.  No nothing is there just 3 stores.  the hole town is like a small neighborhood.  It's always quiet easy to find silence.  then it's like in the desert so you go T hunting  

sam,


----------



## MrFeexit

> _Originally posted by metzgerzoo _
> *...will be going to Silver City New Mexico in March!! *


Abstract, I have to ask this, especially after living in New Mexico most of my life....what in the world could there POSSIBALLY be of interest in Silver City????  I've been there a zillion times, have friends who live there and that place is about as dull as Socoro and Hobbs!  Unless, of course, your going T hunting. [/B][/QUOTE] 

My sister and her family. Otherwise I would not be going.


----------



## metzgerzoo

> _Originally posted by MrT _
> *IMO,
> Theres alot to be said for small town living.
> Especially in raising children.
> Less crime, no traffic jams.
> 
> There isn't a day goes by here in Phx. I don't wish i lived in a less stressfull place. But thats just me..
> 
> 
> Ernie *


True, true, very true, that's why I live up in the mountains in Washington!!!  Just beware of the sex, drugs and rock and roll, especially in the small towns of New Mexico.  Just a thought, did y'all know that Roswell's violent crime rate is over three times higher then El Paso!!!  It's true, that's why I moved out of there!  But I do have to say for Silver City in particular....it's a BEAUTIFUL little town!  Much prettier than Roswell, IMHO  Anyway, Phix...I feel for ya man...my hubby lived there for many years...crazy place and HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Botar

I am hoping to retire early and move to either the Raton or Las Vegas (NM) area.  As for why?  It all depends on what you like.  For some, KC has a lot to offer.  For me, I couldn't care less about the Chefs (no typo) or the Royals, have no interest in jazz, avoid the nightlife like a monk on a vow of silence and I can shop 'til I drop at Wal-mart for under $50.  However, backdoor access to some of the best hiking the US has to offer, T and scorpion collecting and a climate that is far more comfortable than my hometown all seem very appealing to me.  Now all I have to do is convince Atalanta to sweep me off my feet and relocate me to New Mexico.  I'm thinking flowers and tequila, but I could be underestimating her resolve.

Botar


----------



## krystal

charles, i'd think that atalanta would settle for basking in your incredible hotness while staring at your chiseled body for hours on end.  personally, i think the tequila and flowers are overkill (so send 'em to me instead).


----------



## metzgerzoo

Got a big broom Atlanta??   Ok, I know I started this New Mexico conversatioin BUT, darnit...how do I kill it now???  I lived in Southern NM for 18 years and never went hunting for creepies once, now that I live in a state that doesn't have them...I WANT TO GO BACK!!!!   We do have tons of huge wolf spiders in and around our house...hubby is going to catch some...anyone want a wolf spider? 
Plus, it's pretty hard to live in the desert when you're an albino and can't handle the sun and heat...no, the black hair in the pic of me and hubby that I posted is NOT my real hair color...hubby wanted to see what I'l look like with black hair, soooo, as usual, he got his way!


----------



## Atalanta

I fail to see how basking in Charlie's incredible hotness and staring at his chiseled body for hours on end would constitute "settling." 

Flowers die and tequila kills, but the lure of a warmer climate, beautiful scenery, lots of tarantulas, and a few other parts of that package (including the aforementioned!) have a certain appeal.  


Signed,

Babe ;P


----------



## Longbord1

i was gonna say


----------



## Botar

> _Originally posted by monantony _
> *MODS?
> I have to say the idea of this thread is fun, but is there a way to create a sole photo gallery sans all the chatter? Not that the chatter is bad but the thread has gotten huge and the actual photo content is dropping % wise.....
> Tony   *


I can't believe you posted that w/o a photo!=D 

Botar

PS- BTW, I agree.


----------



## The_Phantom

Here is my latest...I just took it ten minutes ago. Had to airbrush a few pimples....couldnt work for the double chin though .


----------



## Frank

Here is my latest.

BOOH!


----------



## The_Phantom

Nice nostrils.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *I am hoping to retire early and move to either the Raton or Las Vegas (NM) area.  As for why?  It all depends on what you like.  For some, KC has a lot to offer.  For me, I couldn't care less about the Chefs (no typo) or the Royals, have no interest in jazz, avoid the nightlife like a monk on a vow of silence and I can shop 'til I drop at Wal-mart for under $50.  However, backdoor access to some of the best hiking the US has to offer, T and scorpion collecting and a climate that is far more comfortable than my hometown all seem very appealing to me.  Now all I have to do is convince Atalanta to sweep me off my feet and relocate me to New Mexico.  I'm thinking flowers and tequila, but I could be underestimating her resolve.
> 
> Botar *


I love the desert, but I don't recommend Las Vegas.  It is no place to raise a kid.  It is a great place to be a base for hiking.  I would look towards northern AZ, New Mexico, Southern Colorado, Utah, or the Inland Empire (california).  

Jon


----------



## Mojo Jojo

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Here is my latest...I just took it ten minutes ago. Had to airbrush a few pimples....couldnt work for the double chin though . *


You should smile.

Jon


----------



## The_Phantom

Ok...here it is...me smiling. THis was taken by my Camera phone, in 'Antique mode'.


----------



## Botar

> _Originally posted by Big Dragonfly _
> *I love the desert, but I don't recommend Las Vegas.  I would look towards northern AZ, New Mexico, Southern Colorado, Utah, or the Inland Empire (california).
> 
> Jon *


LOL... I agree.  I was referring to Las Vegas, New Mexico.  It is south of Raton on the interstate.  The particular interstate escapes me at the moment.

Botar


----------



## metzgerzoo

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *LOL... I agree.  I was referring to Las Vegas, New Mexico.  It is south of Raton on the interstate.  The particular interstate escapes me at the moment.
> 
> Botar *


That would be I 25


----------



## Joe

This is me like an hour ago.


----------



## spider

I am trying to find a more recent picture of me. 


No luck.((yet))


----------



## Betty

Obscenity does not look like someone I would want to cross paths with in a dark alleyway!


----------



## spider

Here is to Mister_Internet.
I caught this one with my "lucky dip net"!
I have caught many huge fish with my dip net.;P


----------



## abstract

Geeze!  Everybody around here flirts with botar!  This is ridiculous....   Perhaps if I followed suit, my freebie count would raise 






> Abstract, I have to ask this, especially after living in New Mexico most of my life....what in the world could there POSSIBALLY be of interest in Silver City????


Umm...I don't remember typing this....But I will be in NM in march!  

That's mostly for a snowboarding holiday - Hopefully we'll be headed to Wolf Creek CO too - the snow was AWESOME there last year in march!!!  ;P


----------



## Joe

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *Obscenity does not look like someone I would want to cross paths with in a dark alleyway!  *


No worries. I'm only mean to dumb people.  =D


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by Obscenity _
> *No worries. I'm only mean to dumb people.  =D *


What did we ever do to you? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## LPacker79

> This is me like an hour ago.


Mmmmmmmm yummy!  :8o 

I'm still trying to put a more updated pic on here....I can post in every thread but this one.  Driving me nuts!


----------



## metzgerzoo

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *Obscenity does not look like someone I would want to cross paths with in a dark alleyway!  *


Hey, he looks just like my neighbor Shane!


----------



## MrFeexit

Ob looks like a few of the guys that have worked for me. Looks don't fool me. I bet Ob is a great guy that would do anything for anyone....Spider heheheh ya know Ya kind of look like I have imagined you would. Good kid with a big old fish in his hands. I like when I get to see what you all look like. When you read someones posts for so long you get a mental picture, most of the times they are way off but sometimes they are right on. Keep Posting!! SpiderSavior...Much nicer when you smile


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by Obscenity _
> *This is me like an hour ago. *


why is it that in every pic i've seen of you your in the exact same pose, position, color, and facial expression?? LOL!!! expect for the shaved head..... or where all these pics taken at the same time??? lmao!@!!! are you a model? :? 

no offense bro...


----------



## Betty

At least show some different facial expressions!


----------



## Valael

Neat pictures...


----------



## MrFeexit

Betty...you are a goofball! hehehehehe


----------



## Frank

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *At least show some different facial expressions!*


Want facial expressions? Try Emotion Eric! http://www.emotioneric.com/


----------



## MrFeexit

OH MY GOD!!!! That Eric thing was funnnnnnnnnnyyyy!!!!! My guts hurt!!


----------



## spider

He was a weird-O!


----------



## The_Phantom

*FREAKING HILARIOUS!!!!!!!*



> _Originally posted by Frank _
> *Want facial expressions? Try Emotion Eric! http://www.emotioneric.com/ *


I just finished looking at all of those, and OMG, Im in tears. Thanks for the pick me up, I TOTALLY needed that! =D =D


----------



## Joe

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *why is it that in every pic i've seen of you your in the exact same pose, position, color, and facial expression?? LOL!!! expect for the shaved head..... or where all these pics taken at the same time??? lmao!@!!! are you a model? :?
> 
> no offense bro...  *



You apparently missed the first few pictures I posted making all kinds of dumb faces, so I made this just for you.

Haha@me being a model, btw


----------



## Mojo Jojo

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Ok...here it is...me smiling. THis was taken by my Camera phone, in 'Antique mode'. *


much better.

Jon


----------



## Joe

Here's me with a Q-tip through one of my earring holes and as a Klingon.


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Obscenity _
> *Here's me with a Q-tip through one of my earring holes and as a Klingon. *


OH thats SO cool...The Klingon part....Im a Trekkie


----------



## Joe

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *OH thats SO cool...The Klingon part....Im a Trekkie   *


TNG was the only series I really got into. DS9 was decent. I didn't like the rest.


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Obscenity _
> *TNG was the only series I really got into. DS9 was decent. I didn't like the rest. *


I like TNG, Voyager...Enterprise is cool, but I forget to watch it cuz I spend so much time on the computer!  Never got into DS9


----------



## sunnymarcie

> TNG was the only series I really got into. DS9 was decent. I didn't like the rest.



Same here

Awsome Klingon face by the way:}


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by Obscenity _
> *You apparently missed the first few pictures I posted making all kinds of dumb faces, so I made this just for you.
> 
> Haha@me being a model, btw *


haha!  you look like a lot more of a threat with your hat off for some reason:?  You look like a stoner with your hat on... but with it off you look like your a part of hell's angels (biker gang) or something.... just speaking my mind!


----------



## da_illest

and in that last pic you look chinese...:?


----------



## OldHag

My Makeover...


----------



## krucz36

better bump up the pic %. i don't know if anything will stop this thread. it's got the momentum of a freight train. 
that's me and desi. i'm sporting the rock-out double chin. hot huh?


----------



## The_Phantom

Oh shoot.


----------



## krucz36

and that pic above made my inner child cry, thanks a lot OldHag.

nice makeup! yikes


----------



## spider

@ oldhag,I am gonna have nightmares!
I better stock up on the extra blankets,and nightynights!


----------



## krucz36

this is my kid, she got her mom's looks. lucky bugger


----------



## spider

Cute lil` girl!
I look alot like my mom,too!
And,boy,do I hear people tell me that almost all the freaking time!


Any ways,Nice kid.


----------



## krucz36

here's my buddy mike showing off his assets at the pub.


----------



## krucz36

this is Joe, the guy who caught a noseful of my Genic's urticating hairs the first day i had her. same night at the pub


----------



## krucz36

one last shot of me and the GF. she's way cuter than me. i look like a unabomber wannabe most of the time.


----------



## spider

A "noseful"?!
And i thaught just in-between the fingers was bad enough!


----------



## krucz36

thanks, spider, she actually gets more of "you look like your dad" crap. i can't see it, i'm way taller than her and male. plus, she's not horrifying looking.


----------



## spider

She does not look a litlle like you!
You can see the resemblence between her and her mom!
Such as the cheeck bone sharpness.Notice it?


----------



## krucz36

last but not least, shouldn't we give thanks to He who is always "behind the computer"? 

someone who defines our lives and gives them meaning? the true light of our universe?

i'm speaking, as you all well know, of Mr. T in a sombrero.


----------



## spider

What is that 30 40 lbs of necklace`s?;P


----------



## krucz36

remember the movie "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka"?

How does he go to the bathroom in those?


----------



## spider

I have no clue! =D


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *i'm speaking, as you all well know, of Mr. T in a sombrero. *


Is that from the episode where they are after Murdoc's shrink in some South American country?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MrFeexit

OK First...Old Hag...you are.. (tears welling up in eyes) sniff ...beautiful!!  Your teeth are darn near back woods Arkansas perfect!! Hehehehe that is a funny picture. Secondly Krucz...the pic of MrT....perfection!! heheheh Also your GF is very pretty and your daughter is a cutie!! My daughter is 16...figured I would have all kinds of boy problems, she decided she really doesn't have time for dating with basketball and school work...PHEW!!


----------



## krucz36

i'm hoping i have it that good Mr...(fingers crossed)

i don't know the episode, dave, but it is one of two pictures that come up when you do a GIS for "mr. t in a sombrero". sadly, the rest of the A-Team is harder to find.


----------



## Joe

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *and in that last pic you look chinese...:? *


That would make sense, because I am. Partly, anyway.


----------



## OldHag

MrFeexit.....sniff sniff....thankyou, I knew I could count on you to see my true inner beauty....DANG I love my Photoshop!!
Sorry to all that Ive emotionally scarred with my evil sense of humor...just think of what my poor husband has to go through everyday!!! Bless his pea pickin heart...
Michelle


----------



## Longbord1

me street luging


----------



## Longbord1

me street luging


----------



## Longbord1

me longboarding


----------



## Longbord1

another of me longboarding


----------



## Longbord1

really bad but recent


----------



## XOskeletonRED

Well, considering It's been a long time since I read anything in this thread and there had been quite a few ppl who posted since then, I thought I'd say, there are some pretty hot chickas on the boards. All you hot ladies can PM me anytime you want. heheh.... Not that you'd want to, but just in case, the invitation is there.

Here's an updated pic of me (from last weekend). A friend that stopped by the house took this one. Sorry bout the angle, I was kinda layin' down watchin' a movie.

adios,
edw.


----------



## Crotalus

Me drunk and tired

/Lelle


----------



## DarkRAM

Me and our new TV.   I finally have a BIG unit now!! =D


----------



## Silver.x

Good ole two towers.


----------



## da_illest

> _Originally posted by DarkRAM _
> *Me and our new TV.   I finally have a BIG unit now!! =D *


LOL


----------



## kellygirl

A couple of recent pics... man, you can really see the difference a couple years can make on a person's face... :8o


----------



## kellygirl

Another


----------



## Overmenneske

Here's me. Kind of old, but haven't changed much.
Didn't bother smiling.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *A couple of recent pics... man, you can really see the difference a couple years can make on a person's face... :8o *


 Don`t be so hard on your self,Kelly!
You are still CUTE!!! :}


----------



## Frostbyte

I agree , I think you look alot more mature now Kelly . Some times change can be a good thing !:}


----------



## genious_gr

hehe, "some age, others mature"

and spider, she ain't just "cute".


----------



## kellygirl

You guys are so precious!  Thanks for the self-esteem boost.  I needed it.

-Kelly


----------



## spider

No problem,Kelly!
I am sure anyother normal average joe would say the same.


 P.S--This thread will never die!!!((not that I want it to))


----------



## Nixy

Kelly, your lovely. You don't have to start worrying till you look like me.  Then you should hide under a rock.

And here's my little ArachnoAngels.

Like I could ever get tired of putting up pictures of them....


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *A couple of recent pics... man, you can really see the difference a couple years can make on a person's face... :8o *


You look so pretty to me!


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> *Kelly, your lovely. You don't have to start worrying till you look like me.  Then you should hide under a rock.
> 
> And here's my little ArachnoAngels.
> 
> Like I could ever get tired of putting up pictures of them....  *


Your little girls are so cute, and soo cool. I love those shirts! They rock!!   (Two smileys, one for Faith and Eden!)


----------



## Valael

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *You guys are so precious!  Thanks for the self-esteem boost.  I needed it.
> 
> -Kelly *



You know...You really should get on AIM for once ;P


----------



## Nixy

Thanks Spider_savior 

My lil twinkles.


----------



## Dragoon

Speaking of cute...S-S's new avatar is real good! I've never seen a pic before where a girl's eyes looked better than a cat's!  Just a comment from a fellow chick...I think we notice details like that much better than guys do...
And Nixy, please tell the twins I think they are the COOLEST five-year olds around!! The Arachnoangels ROCK!
D.


----------



## metallica

here is a fresh pic of me....... too many Bruce Lee movies?


----------



## Silver.x

LoL, looks like you're about to slam yourself in the face with that. 

Aidan


----------



## genious_gr

Make sure to wear metallic underpants with those.....

Try jogling with your metallica please..... I'd pay big money to see sth like that....


----------



## metallica

with a brown belt in nunchaku, i'm not to worried!


----------



## pronty

> _Originally posted by metallica _
> *with a brown belt in nunchaku, i'm not to worried! *


Oh really...  ;P 
Then how do you explain this?


----------



## Nixy

pronty - LOL. I was envisioning potted plants flying myself.... LOLOL.

Dragoon - Thanks,  Proud ArachnoAngels.


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Dragoon _
> *Speaking of cute...S-S's new avatar is real good! I've never seen a pic before where a girl's eyes looked better than a cat's!  Just a comment from a fellow chick...I think we notice details like that much better than guys do...
> And Nixy, please tell the twins I think they are the COOLEST five-year olds around!! The Arachnoangels ROCK!
> D. *


Aw, thanks.


----------



## Angelo

i dont think most of you know me, but heres me:


----------



## spider

WOW!!! You look cool S-S!!!
Who is the strange person behind you?;P


----------



## Crotalus

> _Originally posted by metallica _
> *here is a fresh pic of me....... too many Bruce Lee movies? *


Thats toys Eddy... 
Tried cocobolo wood nunchakus? 

/Lelle


----------



## GQ.

Here is a picture of me freezing my subtropical booty off in Chicago a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## GQ.

Here is a picture of me and one of my best friends, on the right, out in the desert only three days later.  My lifestyle is kinda hectic which is why I don't post regularly.  One day in Chicago, the next day in Glamis, CA.  I have blacked out the other faces because I'm a dork about posting other peoples photos.  I don't like to do it.  By buddy is wearing a brace because he broke his arm riding his bike on our first day out there.  Big bummer!  Like a true hardcore desert freak, he waited to go to the hospital until after the weekend was over!


----------



## Silver.x

You look like you're wearing ski boots.:} :} :}  

Aidan


----------



## GQ.

Actually those are my "dancin' shoes".  When I'm in the desert I'm ready to bust a move.  By the way, I actually suspected your name was nadia.  Is it nadia or aidan?


----------



## Silver.x

Lmao, yeah those are some pretty nice desert dancing shoes man. My name is Aidan, why would you think it was Nadia? I know Aidan is Nadia backwards, ,

Aidan Ferreira


----------



## Vys

SS: THat is a pretty crazy pic.

Angelo: Why are you wearing lipstick?

Aidan: Lol, my subconscious took for granted it was just 'Adrian' spelled wrong


----------



## GQ.

I guess I was just over-analyzing your screen name.  I like word play.  LOL.  No offense intended!


----------



## Silver.x

Nah none taken, no worries, and yeah my screen name can be confusing. Seperated it reads Silver Aidan, my real name combined with my computer alias. 

Aidan


----------



## Angelo

> _Originally posted by Vys _
> *Angelo: Why are you wearing lipstick? *


NO! im not wearing lipstick. thats just the color of my lips or maybe the camera was on a different light setting. i hope i didnt frighten anyone with my scary picture.


----------



## The_Phantom

*Cat litter gear!*



> _Originally posted by Angelo _
> *NO! im not wearing lipstick. thats just the color of my lips or maybe the camera was on a different light setting. i hope i didnt frighten anyone with my scary picture. *


Heh....I thought you were wearing lipstick too. SPeaking of scary, heres me getting ready to clean the cat litter box!!


----------



## MrFeexit

> _Originally posted by Angelo _
> *NO! im not wearing lipstick. thats just the color of my lips or maybe the camera was on a different light setting. i hope i didnt frighten anyone with my scary picture. *



PHEW!!! 

I am not one to judge but I was thinkin "Hey I know Ang is a nice guy...but I didn't know he wore lipstick!" hehehehe good to see your pic Ang!


SS.... you are a nut!!!


----------



## kellygirl

A yummy pic I took last night of my Shaun


----------



## blackacidevil

*A few years do make a difference*

Here's me and my little girl in a year and a half span



newborn:


----------



## blackacidevil

about a year old


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by GQ. _
> *Here is a picture of me and one of my best friends, on the right, out in the desert only three days later.  My lifestyle is kinda hectic which is why I don't post regularly.  One day in Chicago, the next day in Glamis, CA.  I have blacked out the other faces because I'm a dork about posting other peoples photos.  I don't like to do it.  By buddy is wearing a brace because he broke his arm riding his bike on our first day out there.  Big bummer!  Like a true hardcore desert freak, he waited to go to the hospital until after the weekend was over! *


I KNEW I liked you for a reason, you're an Alpinstar man!!!!
I've got the white Tech 8s...I just Love those boots!


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Angelo _
> *NO! im not wearing lipstick. thats just the color of my lips or maybe the camera was on a different light setting. i hope i didnt frighten anyone with my scary picture. *


I was wondering that myself....!!
You have beautiful skin...but I figured that you had some nice lipstick on to go with it


----------



## blackacidevil

*You guys messed up my flow!*

Here's my girl at a year and a half.  We have both grown quite a bit if you know what I mean but one of my resolutions is to lose weight this year(I'm waiting 'til after the Superbowl though)


----------



## Immortal_sin

*For Gilbert*

here's me and my Alpinstars!


----------



## PrincessToad

*blackacidevil*

She's precious.  I bet she has daddy wrapped right around her little finger.


----------



## Immortal_sin

*Re: You guys messed up my flow!*



> _Originally posted by blackacidevil _
> *Here's my girl at a year and a half.  We have both grown quite a bit if you know what I mean but one of my resolutions is to lose weight this year(I'm waiting 'til after the Superbowl though) *


sorry!!! what a cute picture!


----------



## GQ.

*Re: For Gilbert*



> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *here's me and my Alpinstars! *


Cool picture Immortal!  One of these days I will make it a point to get out and ride in the snow.  As for the boots, I love my Alpinestars.  They are soooo comfortable.  They probably even saved me from a crushed ankle last trip.  That is always a nice thing!  Last trip was realllly rough on everyone.  My buddy broke his arm,  another guy in camp broke his collarbone, and there were several, fortunately, uneventful crashes.  I can hardly wait for the next trip!


----------



## Immortal_sin

*Re: Re: For Gilbert*



> _Originally posted by GQ. _
> *Cool picture Immortal!  One of these days I will make it a point to get out and ride in the snow.  As for the boots, I love my Alpinestars.  They are soooo comfortable.  They probably even saved me from a crushed ankle last trip.  That is always a nice thing!  Last trip was realllly rough on everyone.  My buddy broke his arm,  another guy in camp broke his collarbone, and there were several, fortunately, uneventful crashes.  I can hardly wait for the next trip! *


I hear ya! Well, now that I'm officially OLD...I TRY really hard to take it easy... last weekend was a sand weekend at Spinreel (our version of Pismo), but I didn't get to go...it was boys only 
I'm still paddled up from last summer!


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Kellygirl: Shaun is a cutie! I will have to get a picture of my guy on here too. Thanks for sharing! 

Aubrey


----------



## defour

Here's a picture of me test-donning my lid just before the International Experimental Hat Symposium, 1997.  Took home the gold in the Electronic Audio/Doll Component category.  Regrettably, it exploded a year later while on tour in Japan.  The slayer shirt garnered an honorable mention in Cat 3: Possibly Ironic at the Paris Expo the same year, but I misplaced it.  If you see it around, let me know.

Steve


----------



## MrT

MrT's good lookin kids. IMO


----------



## MrT

Heres one of sorry old MrT


----------



## MrFeexit

Great looking bunch you have there MrT!! Looks liks a college graduation?


----------



## spider

Attention please.Attention please...*cough cough,clears throat*


 I would like to make a toast....To the Anniversery of "Who`s behind the computer''


 Going on...how long? I don`t know,but the point is THIS THREAD LIVES ON TO THE NEXT PAGE!!!


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *Attention please.Attention please...*cough cough,clears throat*
> 
> 
> I would like to make a toast....To the Anniversery of "Who`s behind the computer''
> 
> 
> Going on...how long? I don`t know,but the point is THIS THREAD LIVES ON TO THE NEXT PAGE!!!  *


About 1 year 4 months, by my count.


----------



## spider

Thanks Lam! Is this the longest living thread on this site?


----------



## Longbord1

too bad half the thread is mindless dribble guys. i hope the moderators clean it up


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by defour _
> *Here's a picture of me test-donning my lid just before the International Experimental Hat Symposium, 1997.  Took home the gold in the Electronic Audio/Doll Component category.  Regrettably, it exploded a year later while on tour in Japan.  The slayer shirt garnered an honorable mention in Cat 3: Possibly Ironic at the Paris Expo the same year, but I misplaced it.  If you see it around, let me know.
> 
> Steve *


Dude that shirt rocks;P 

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *too bad half the thread is mindless dribble guys. i hope the moderators clean it up *


like this one?! =D =D =D


----------



## MrDeranged

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *too bad half the thread is mindless dribble guys. i hope the moderators clean it up *


Thanks for adding to that same mindless dribble.... :? 

;P

Scott


----------



## kellygirl

dribble ;P ........ 

                   dribble ;P ........

                                      dribble ;P ........


But for real though, the 'mindless dribble' is half the fun of this thread!  

-Kelly


----------



## Silver.x

This tread was started 09-06-2002 10:06 PM. Two words, Holy crap. 

Aidan


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *dribble ;P ........
> 
> dribble ;P ........
> 
> dribble ;P ........
> 
> 
> But for real though, the 'mindless dribble' is half the fun of this thread!
> 
> -Kelly *


 TRUE TRUE!!!
Weather gotten anybetter?


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *TRUE TRUE!!!
> Weather gotten anybetter? *



Not yet, still frozen.  Tomorrow is supposed to get into the 40s though so it should start melting soon.  I'll let you know though.  

-Kelly


----------



## Nixy

While everyone is dribbling.......  ;P  ........
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Might as well put up another picture of my lil demons.


----------



## Nixy

Time to kick this thread back to the front page with a picture of my three girls.


----------



## genious_gr

Sorry, can't hold it:

"I see having twins runs in the family"


----------



## abstract

I didn't get it at first....and then I did.  And then I LOL'd  

Cute kids Nixy!


----------



## dennis

Just another pic of me I took yesterday... (darn thing wouldn't let me upload  )


----------



## black_ops

> "I see having twins runs in the family"


Maybe I just can't detect jest over the internet, but what do you mean???   :?  I'm a little slow, you know.


----------



## Gillian

> _Originally posted by lizardman _
> *Maybe I just can't detect jest over the internet, but what do you mean???   :?  I'm a little slow, you know.      *



Without getting myself in a whole mess of trouble, I'll hint at it.

There are three girls there. The two smaller ones, are twins. However, Alicia, the one in the middle, has twins, also..  


Peace, light & eternal love...
Gillian
)0(

back to my "purple" mood


----------



## black_ops

He he he he.............................that's actually pretty funny!  



But shes too young for me! ;P


----------



## Longbord1

WOW nixy she is beautiful!!!!!!

how old is she!;P 

does she look alot like you??


----------



## black_ops

yeah nixy, you told us earlier you were old and fugly.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

> _Originally posted by defour _
> *Here's a picture of me test-donning my lid just before the International Experimental Hat Symposium, 1997.  Took home the gold in the Electronic Audio/Doll Component category.  Regrettably, it exploded a year later while on tour in Japan.  The slayer shirt garnered an honorable mention in Cat 3: Possibly Ironic at the Paris Expo the same year, but I misplaced it.  If you see it around, let me know.
> 
> Steve *


That guy sitting behind you there doesn't perhaps go by the name of Scott does he?

Jon


----------



## Valael

> _Originally posted by lizardman _
> *yeah nixy, you told us earlier you were old and fugly. *




That's not Nixy.  It's her other daughter.



(right?)


----------



## The_Phantom

Right. Nixy is blonde....or sometimes I think.


----------



## Nixy

Comments made Alicia blush.
Her top ususly isn't that revealing, but she had twins squishing her twins... so....

No. She fortunetly for her doesn't look like me. LOL.

Yes I was blonde.
I was born blonde.

But have been whatever color suits my fancy at any given time.

Right now I've been doing red.

See.

Oh. And Alicia will be 17 the 29th of march...


----------



## Scylla

*wooo hooo BOTAR*

Come to mama!  Be still my foolish heart.

Well after seeing all you nice people, I thought I'd scare everyone with my pic.


----------



## Gillian

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> *Comments made Alicia blush.
> Her top ususly isn't that revealing, but she had twins squishing her twins... so....
> 
> *


LOLOLOL

sorry Alicia.. 

Peace, light & eternal love...
Gillian
)0(


----------



## black_ops

> That's not Nixy. It's her other daughter.


I know, but I'm thinking family resemblance, like longbord asked! :?


----------



## Betty

Some of my latest pics:

Me in a happy moment:






Yeah, baby!


----------



## spider

Love those pic`s!
Now you look even more crazy!:
P.S.:Your hot! But,don`t listen to a kid.They think every one is hot!But,You really are!IMO


----------



## krtrman

well, thought i would join the fun. here i am at work.


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by krtrman _
> *well, thought i would join the fun. here i am at work. *


Are you supposed to be one of the toy soldiers from toy story or is this some art thing??? Please, explain!!


----------



## black_ops

> P.S.:Your hot! But,don`t listen to a kid.They think every one is hot!But,You really are!IMO



I agree spider.


----------



## krtrman

yes i am one of the green army men from toy story and toy story 2. i used to work for Disney


----------



## Crotalus

*Me and my daughter*

2 year old pix but we look the same... atleast me. Sanna is 14 now.. yeeez.


----------



## laila

And this is me:


----------



## spider

You remind me of the girl on Saturday night live!


----------



## Botar

*Re: wooo hooo BOTAR*



> _Originally posted by Scylla _
> *Come to mama!  Be still my foolish heart.
> 
> Well after seeing all you nice people, I thought I'd scare everyone with my pic. *


Scylla,

Obviously you don't know me very well...  but you will!  I'm on my way to NY!

I know the whole danglin' carrot thing is with a horse, but it works on us porcine as well.:} 

Botar


----------



## laila

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *You remind me of the girl on Saturday night live! *


Who?  Me?

Who is the girl on Saturday night live?

Yep, got me curious now...


----------



## genious_gr

No, I think he's talking about Crotalus.


----------



## laila

=D =D =D 

OK..  Not curious anymore.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by laila _
> *=D =D =D
> 
> OK..  Not curious anymore. *



 I was talking about you, feel free to get curious again!


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *I was talking about you, feel free to get curious again! *


He's talking about Maya Rudolph: http://www.papermag.com/stylin/fash...backstage/marc_jacobs/images/maya_rudolph.jpg


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *He's talking about Maya Rudolph: http://www.papermag.com/stylin/fash...backstage/marc_jacobs/images/maya_rudolph.jpg *



 Don`t you agree with me,CM?
 She looks alot like her!


----------



## laila

Ok....

Well, I'm not sure...   =D   But thanks, anyway!


----------



## Overmenneske

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *Laila reminds me of the girl on Saturday night live! *


I can't really say I see the resemblance. Both very good looking though...


----------



## laila

Well, thank you "overmenneske"!  


*BLUSH*


----------



## Overmenneske

"overmenneske"? That's MISTER overmenneske for you from now on, Laila.


----------



## laila

=D =D =D 

Yeah right!!!!


----------



## da_illest

hey betty, you take some gooood quality pics! every pic i've seen looks like a photo shoot or somethin'


----------



## Betty

Thank you. Some of the original pics are actually crappy quality - I just fix that in Photoshop!


----------



## spiff

she aint kidding. heres what she looks like before photoshop:

;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## xanderTluv

It's me!!!! lol At the Wild Horse in Nashville Tenn....


----------



## Betty

Hey, Nashville!


----------



## Jakob

I've been to Nashville, TN before...on a veeeery rainy day though....

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Nixy

> _Originally posted by xanderTluv _
> *It's me!!!! lol At the Wild Horse in Nashville Tenn.... *


OMG!!! xanderTluv!! Watch it! There's some weird dude in a blue shirt mooshing in on your pictures!!!!



(No. I have not had my aloted mass amounts of caffine today. I only had a Little, and some Donuts. Eeeeeeeeeek!!! This is why their like that!!! Botar! Your all holding out on us!!!! *Goes back to waiting for pot to brew....*)


----------



## deifiler

Here's one of myself I just took. Complete with facial shrapnel.... Look how novel the piercing is in the middle, one ring through two holes... Woo!


----------



## MrFeexit

OW!!!!


----------



## Dragoon

Wow!

HOT! 
 
D.


----------



## sunnymarcie

> Look how novel the piercing is in the middle, one ring through two holes... Woo!


And this is the guy who thinks I serve my T's like a waitress!  

J/K;P 

Nice pic Mr. Fox


----------



## genious_gr

Anyone ever told you that u look like Mat Damon??


----------



## metzgerzoo

Everyone grab your sunglasses....a pic of me


----------



## Dragoon

Metz,..you look like an angel! And I mean in a nice way. Be proud of how unique you look! I hope you don't ever cut your hair, it adds to the heavenliness.
 

Does this make your kids hets? no, I'm being serious...I am just wondering how rare albinism is.  I'd love to have kids that looked like me if I were an albino!
cheers
D.


----------



## genious_gr

I think not, unless if her husband has the gene as well. If so, the chances are 3/4. If he doesn't, all her children will be normal but will carry the gene.


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *Anyone ever told you that u look like Mat Damon?? *


I had to consult my Matt Damon Files *drool* but your right, he DOES look like Matt Damon!!   Except the eye color is different....Mmmm...Matt Damon!

<image removed due to copyright violation - skinheaddave>


----------



## deifiler

Errr Jesus! I don't look like that pretty boy geek! 


I'll harvest some more pics of myself 

Plus you'd never get me that smart... Well perhaps in a coffin at my funeral :? 

*cowers away trying to heal his wounded metal-pride after being compared to a pretty boy*


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Errr Jesus! I don't look like that pretty boy geek!
> 
> 
> I'll harvest some more pics of myself
> 
> Plus you'd never get me that smart... Well perhaps in a coffin at my funeral :?
> 
> *cowers away trying to heal his wounded metal-pride after being compared to a pretty boy* *


You dont look like a pretty boy. :}  The hat and peircings kind of take that away. Not such a bad thing, I think Matts HOT.


----------



## Matt B

Well... Since I can't post a pic of me here (don't have a dig. cam to do so) I'll post something that means a LOT to me.

My TRUCK!!!



'97 Land Rover Discovery "XD"


http://www.discoweb.org/mattbarnes/index.htm


Any other LR owners out there?



Matt


----------



## Matt B

Oops... I cut/paste the wrong link 

here's the right link

hopefully...


http://www.discoweb.org/mattbarnes/scan024m.jpg


----------



## MrT

> _Originally posted by metzgerzoo _
> *Everyone grab your sunglasses....a pic of me *


One of my favorite rockers of all time is Johnny Winters.
Remember him? How about Edgar Winters? Johnny playing guitar and Edgar playing alto sax.
Rock n roll!!!

Ernie


----------



## Dragoon

No, no, no, S-S,
Matt Damon is bleeeaaaah!
Deifiler is HOT, yeah baby!
 
D.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Here's one of myself I just took. Complete with facial shrapnel.... Look how novel the piercing is in the middle, one ring through two holes... Woo! *




 Do the girls like those kisses? ((seriously))


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Dragoon _
> *No, no, no, S-S,
> Matt Damon is bleeeaaaah!
> Deifiler is HOT, yeah baby!
> 
> D. *


Theyre both hot! ;P ;P :}


----------



## Arachnopuppy

For a time a long time ago (last year), I would have given anything to sleep with Matt Damon.  

Did I just say that?


----------



## kellygirl

Couldn't sleep so I did a photo shoot of my tarantulas.... and one of myself.  

-Kelly


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *Do the girls like those kisses? ((seriously)) *


The girl I'm with does, and I guess that's all that really matters (awww) I've had them in since September 2001 so I can remove them without healing anyway.

I usually keep studs in them, as rings look clustered and tatty, not that I'm the world's biggest fan of being smart and dapper. I'll upload some more pics tonight of them anyhoo!


Oh my tongue is pierced aswell, but it's hard to photo that without looking severly retarded.

Dragoon is stalking me! ;P 

Lam - Will a feeble lookalike do honey? =D


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

*Look at those pretty green eyes!*

Deifiler- I've always been a sucker for guys with purty eyes!


----------



## BBlack

kellygirl   -- you don't look the same with out your trademark grin!

Still looking guuuuuuuuuuuuud


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

Square eyes....... 3:45 AM 02/12/04
Actually, gazing with much love at Arachnopets.....


----------



## BBlack

ok laydeeeees please stop or I move to America!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

Oooh but Kentucky is wonderful state, we've got the most beautiful horses in the world!!


----------



## BBlack

yeah horses right
That's why i'd move:8o


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

OK- We also happen to be the home of the world's finest Bourbon Straight Whisky!


----------



## BBlack

come on now alchoholics is not really what you want to draw is it?


----------



## BBlack

ps whiskey you say    hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## laila

Well, here's another pic of me:


----------



## wayne the pain

whoo hoo laila


----------



## laila

"whoo hoo" ???  =D =D =D 

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## BBlack

gurgle gurgle gurgle

in my best impression   "HOW YOU DOIN'?"


----------



## metzgerzoo

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *I think not, unless if her husband has the gene as well. If so, the chances are 3/4. If he doesn't, all her children will be normal but will carry the gene. *


Actually, the chances are about 1/10,000.  Albinism is rare to begin with and not only do each parent have to have the same defect in the same gene, it has to be in the exact place in the same chromozome...etc...blaa.blaa.blaa so, no, my kids are not albino, they all look like their Dad.  And sorry Dragon, I did cut my hair.  I colored it black (hubby wanted to see what it would look like) so I did and got tired of waiting for it to grow out so I chopped it off...and yes, I hate it short.  TY for the compliment, tha's sweet of you!  
P.S. I like myself just the way I am!  My hair, eye and skin color are just as unique as the rest of me ;P


----------



## laila

*BLUSHING*
:8o


----------



## genious_gr

> _Originally posted by metzgerzoo _
> *Actually, the chances are about 1/10,000.  Albinism is rare to begin with and not only do each parent have to have the same defect in the same gene, it has to be in the exact place in the same chromozome...etc...blaa.blaa.blaa  *


I was talking about the exact same gene that u have. Yeah, I've read that there are several genes responsible for albinism...


----------



## Steven

> whoo hoo laila


@Wayne

typical,... you don't see this guy post for a half year and when some hot babe from Europe posts her picture here 
he's back


----------



## metzgerzoo

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *I was talking about the exact same gene that u have. Yeah, I've read that there are several genes responsible for albinism... *


Actually, the gene that I have is 1 in 10,000.  Other forms of partial albinism are more common and most forms of partial albinism are between 1/4 to 1/10 and so on.  Albinism in the darker skinned races-believe it or not-is more common that it is in Caucasians.  The only known way of a person being a complete albino, such in my case, is if both parents have the exact same defect in the exact same gene and that those two genes meet up in the right time during development of a zygote.  The world would be surprised if everyone knew how many of them are actually part albino.  Photo-phobia is a form of partial albinism...so are blue eyes....creepy huh?
Sorry for the technical stuff...I had to do this massive report on albinism and my vision in school and thus, had to know it forward, backward, inside out and even in my sleep I think...


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *Couldn't sleep so I did a photo shoot of my tarantulas.... and one of myself.
> 
> -Kelly *



 GOD!!!!You look sooo cute!
 I don`t know why,but i have a thing for you!
 I flurt with girls too much!
But,you are the hottest!!!  :}


----------



## The_Phantom

Heres myself. See, I really do have dimples!  Oh, and my hair is back to black again.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *GOD!!!!You look sooo cute!
> I don`t know why,but i have a thing for you!
> I flurt with girls too much!
> But,you are the hottest!!!  :} *


Ok, so this 15 year old is trying to hit on every girl on this forum.  I say we give this guy a good spanking.


----------



## BBlack

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Heres myself. See, I really do have dimples!  Oh, and my hair is back to black again. *


Ah so the cat isn't glued your chin   V nice dimples

I'd post a pic of myself but I've not had a shave in about a month and am looking kind of fuzzy. Working nights really doesn't make you feel the need to smarten up. The only benefit


----------



## Jakob

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Ok, so this 15 year old is trying to hit on every girl on this forum.  I say we give this guy a good spanking. *


People (even him included) might take that the wrong way though...haha

Later, 

Jake


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Ok, so this 15 year old is trying to hit on every girl on this forum.  I say we give this guy a good spanking. *


How beautiful the world of serendipity is; it's now known that Lam likes to spank 15 year old boys  

BBlack get a pic posted! Are you going to the BTS show this year? www.thebts.co.uk if you don't know what I mean

SS - Nice pic, my hair was like that once, then I opted for the 'nipple length beast' sadly it's gone now! I'm sure I've seen pics of you with piercings before? They'd suit you, not that I'm trying to influence you or anything...


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *How beautiful the world of serendipity is; it's now known that Lam likes to spank 15 year old boys
> *



I guess my secret is out;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *How beautiful the world of serendipity is; it's now known that Lam likes to spank 15 year old boys
> 
> BBlack get a pic posted! Are you going to the BTS show this year? www.thebts.co.uk if you don't know what I mean
> 
> SS - Nice pic, my hair was like that once, then I opted for the 'nipple length beast' sadly it's gone now! I'm sure I've seen pics of you with piercings before? They'd suit you, not that I'm trying to influence you or anything... *


YOure hair was like mine ?? Are you referring to me??!  Im a girl you know...as for peircings I think I posted a pic of myself with lip peircings but they are fake. 

My hair looks freakish here:Fake piercings here


----------



## BBlack

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *My voice
> 
> Now you can hear my voice.....ahem
> 
> Without coffee
> 
> I didnt know what to say....Im a geek  *


just got this from earlier (your link SS)

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   lol  that's great!

deifiler - I do intend to go to BTS yes Mabey I'll see you there (I'll be the one frantically running around going WooooooooooW my credit card company is going to be able to retire on what I owe. May 16th right?


----------



## wayne the pain

> _Originally posted by laila _
> *"whoo hoo" ???  =D =D =D
> 
> What's that supposed to mean? *


 sorry laila no offence, just meant your a good looking woman,and im moving to norway =D


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *I guess my secret is out ;P  ;P ;P *




 Ahhh,I need to look out for Lam/MJ  now?! ;P ;P ;P 
 And I am 13!!!  :8o


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *Ahhh,I need to look out for Lam/MJ  now?! ;P ;P ;P
> And I am 13!!!  :8o *


That's even worse.


----------



## spider

I know,now I am the youngest memeber on these boards!!!!
And Lam,Can I call you MJ?;P 


J/k


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *I know,now I am the youngest memeber on these boards!!!!
> And Lam,Can I call you MJ?;P
> 
> 
> J/k *


Oh I get it. Thats creepy.

By the way..I knew you were 13.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Oh I get it. Thats creepy.
> 
> By the way..I knew you were 13.  *





 How did you know?


----------



## genious_gr

.


----------



## black_ops

ha ha lam, you're just like michael jackson! ;P


----------



## black_ops

by the way, I dont swing that way. ;P


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *How did you know? *


I remember many things, and I remember u saying that.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *I remember many things, and I remember u saying that.  *




 oh,well got me there.


----------



## Frostbyte

genious_gr ... that last post was just sooooo wrong. LMAO , funny , but wrrroonngg !


----------



## spider

It was FUNNY!!!
I laughed my Butt off!
                     ^
                     ^
   Stay away lam!


----------



## The_Phantom

Yea, that shirt was disturbing. I laughed out loud.


----------



## genious_gr

It was originally bout MJ. I found it in a site that some here shouldn't visit...


----------



## spider

We are not allowed to post anymore?
Why is it i get an email saying someone has replied to this thread or anytoher.And there is no reply?!
Did I get into trouble or something that does not allow me to read other replies?
Sorry,to change the sub,just wan`t to know what is goin` on.


----------



## Overmenneske

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *We are not allowed to post anymore?
> Why is it i get an email saying someone has replied to this thread or anytoher.And there is no reply?!
> Did I get into trouble or something that does not allow me to read other replies?
> *


I've tried to upload a photo, but got the message: "You have already attached this image to a post. Please refrain from uploading duplicate images. If you need to refer to this image it can be found in this thread:".
I gave up after a few attempts with different filenames and extensions. Maybe the two incidents are related? But why am I not allowed to post another picture?


----------



## spider

Have you already used the pictures in this site?
If so:Go to the thread were they are found and delete that post.
So you can use that pic again.


----------



## Overmenneske

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *Have you already used the pictures in this site?
> If so:Go to the thread were they are found and delete that post.
> So you can use that pic again. *


No, it's a new picture, taken tonight. The filenames are also different.


----------



## LPacker79

This is me, taken a few days ago.


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*it's stopping me too*

tried to post my mug a couple times and it's telling me it's already been posted.  :?


----------



## LPacker79

I generally don't have problems posting pics here except in THIS thread!  Honestly, the img tag never works and in order to upload the pic off of my computer I have to have the image in a certain folder that I normally never use.  I didn't have this problem when I first posted my pic here several months ago.  Odd.


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*i just tried again*

from a different folder with no sucess ..oh well


----------



## MrT

*Re: it's stopping me too*



> _Originally posted by Cooterbrown59 _
> *tried to post my mug a couple times and it's telling me it's already been posted.  :? *


Rotate it. It should post then. 

E


----------



## spider

Uhhh,me.Hints the name!
I am just seeing if I can still post pix.


----------



## Immortal_sin

hmm. I'll try posting a pic, though I've already posted several in this thread alone LOL
I know you can't post a pic that's already been posted....


----------



## spider

PRETTY green eyes! 



Man,I flurt with every girl on here! :8o


----------



## kellygirl

Holley, you are so gorgeous.  That's the best pic I've seen of you yet!  

-Kelly


----------



## MrDeranged

Been a while since I posted a pic.  Here's me and the kids....

Scott


----------



## Longbord1

aaaaaawwwwwww man they are cuties!!!!! ur son looks like me when i was little with all thaty hair!!


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*hokay one mo time, me at*

my Chipola river hideaway


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*well sheee-it, it worked*

cute kids, he who rules, and having two myself i know cute kiddies


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *PRETTY green eyes!
> 
> Man,I flurt with every girl on here! :8o   *



And just about every girl on here is TOO OLD FOR YOU!!! ;P 


-Kelly


----------



## Valael

He's right, though.  The green is nice.  And I'm not the type to compliment people.


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*in a 100 years nobody'll remember*

And just about every girl on here is TOO OLD FOR YOU!!!  

-Kelly

I don't know kellygirl, just look at how young the actress Demi M's boyfriend is.  Now me on the other hand am too ooold for all you young girlies.  

However, I already found the pick of the litter anyway.  Bruce Springsteen says (who's that? I can hear some of you saying) there's nothing like a "Jersey girl," but I know he meant to say "Miami girl."


----------



## MrT

*Re: in a 100 years nobody'll remember*



> _Originally posted by Cooterbrown59 _
> *." *


Thats one of my Favorite movie lines. 

"Gangs of New York"

Ern


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*ok, i'm sorry but had to post*

Ok, i had to post a picture of my son, Charles (I already posted a picture of my daughter, Margaux.  Realize it's the same T. in both pics, but more from Botar on the way.

Mr T, I know what a t-back is as i do my part to admire them whenever i'm at the beach which is close to my house.  But what's a d-back? (saw it in your profile)


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *And just about every girl on here is TOO OLD FOR YOU!!! ;P
> 
> 
> -Kelly *





 True.True.......But still...Does`nt mean I can`t.But,don`t wan`t to go too far to end up being called a Jerk.


----------



## MrFeexit

My guess would be Diamond backs either the baseball team or the snake. 



Cooter you look like a good old boy! Great looking kids. 


Scott, you and Deb have a great gene combination. Your kids are cuties!

Immortal, you are one very pretty lady.


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *PRETTY green eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> Man,I flurt with every girl on here! :8o   *


spider! I think that was a compliment, not flirting LOL
And remember not only am I old enough to be your mom, I'm almost old enough to be your GRANDMA!

@Kelly and Mr Feexit..thanks...It was a self portrait taken in the kitchen last week, LOL
@Cooter.. cute little one you have there
@Scott, your little demons get cuter every picture...are they coming to the conference this year?


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*or, the mountain bike*

and thanks mr feexit.  yes i too like all the pic of my fellow arachnanuts.  reminded me of my last party out here in the sticks and one of our guests told me what she liked about our bashes was we had all kinds: bikers to lawyers, but everyone here to have a good time and no peckerheads.  Like that Dutch blind eye policy I saw posted in Amsterdam, "if you don't cause a problem, there won't be a problem." :}


----------



## Mister Internet

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Been a while since I posted a pic.  Here's me and the kids....
> 
> Scott *


Wow... lucky for them, they got mostly Debbie's genes, eh Scott? ;P 

They're gonna be heartbreakers someday...


----------



## PrincessToad

Leanne - why so serious?  very pretty - too serious.   

Scott, your kids are adorable.  They definitely will be heartbreakers, look at those eyes.


----------



## LPacker79

> Leanne - why so serious? very pretty - too serious.


Awwwwwww thanks :8o.  I never smile in pictures, I just hate having my photo taken.


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

I have had posting problems, too. Here are some new pics of myself, let me know what you think! 

Aubrey


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Why can't I post these pictures!!? I have never posted them before, but they keep telling me that I have already attatched them to a post!   

Aubrey


----------



## Texas Blonde

well, i cant post the pic cause i use yahoo, so here is the link:

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chevellegrrl/detail?.dir=/Mail+Attachments&.dnm=sky_aureo.jpg

I was sick, so please dont be too harsh.


----------



## MrFeexit

OMG!!! YOU'RE HORRIBLY DISFIGURED!!!! Did you know your hand resembles a tarantula??


All kidding aside. you are a very nice looking lady


----------



## DarkRAM

> _Originally posted by Love to Foxtrot _
> *    Why can't I post these pictures!!? I have never posted them before, but they keep telling me that I have already attatched them to a post!
> 
> Aubrey *


have you posted the same pic or a pic with the same name in a different thread??


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*hey tex nice slideshow!*

uh...and you're pretty hot too

any of the rest of you having posting problems so did i.  i had to rename my photos at least once and one i had to rename several times.  of course that was the one of me so that may have somethng to do with it. :?


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

> _Originally posted by DarkRAM _
> *have you posted the same pic or a pic with the same name in a different thread?? *


No, but the first time that I tried to post the pic, a window appeared telling me that the website was not responding "due to a busy or broken server", and after that I could not post the pic. I tried saving it under a different name and as a gif file instead of a jpg file, and mirroring the image, but nothing works! I really want to post the pictures. Thanks for trying to help! 

Aubrey


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by Texas Blonde _
> *well, i cant post the pic cause i use yahoo, so here is the link:
> 
> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chevellegrrl/detail?.dir=/Mail+Attachments&.dnm=sky_aureo.jpg
> 
> I was sick, so please dont be too harsh. *



Sky!!!!  Hey girl, glad you finally joined us! 

-Kelly


----------



## Lopez

Just before I go to work:


----------



## Steven

and your job is ????


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *spider! I think that was a compliment, not flirting LOL
> And remember not only am I old enough to be your mom, I'm almost old enough to be your GRANDMA!
> 
> Why don`t i call you my # 2 grand mother? My actuall grndmother died...*


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Immortal_sin
> spider! I think that was a compliment, not flirting LOL
> And remember not only am I old enough to be your mom, I'm almost old enough to be your GRANDMA!
> 
> Why don`t i call you my # 2 grand mother? My actuall grndmother died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good!  I can be your #2 dad=D =D   That way, I can spank you anytime I want.*


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Good!  I can be your #2 dad=D =D   That way, I can spank you anytime I want. *


Er... How perverse:? 

"Spare the Lam and spoil the child"

Arf I'm having problems uploading to this thread aswell :?  I've got an interesting new shrapnel combination to show.

Leon - you look confused there! He's a hunky beast in real life though (I have a girlfriend, so don't avoid me at the BTS ;P )


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Good!  I can be your #2 dad=D =D   That way, I can spank you anytime I want. *




 Ummm,no thanks Lam...I might skip on that one.But thanks any way Lame,I mean Lam!;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

errr.....nevermind Lam...he's on some sort of spanking obession 
Spider, sure, I'll be your grandma...hehehe!
Since I'm unlikely to actually be one anytime before I reach at 70 or so


----------



## deifiler

Wow, immortal, I just noticed your picture, green eyes always look nice (I'm  them also:} )

You've got hair most metal heads would die for  I think I saw an earlier pic of you in this thread from many moons past of you in your glam rock gear? 

They're compliments in my strange little world


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Wow, immortal, I just noticed your picture, green eyes always look nice (I'm  them also:} )
> 
> You've got hair most metal heads would die for  I think I saw an earlier pic of you in this thread from many moons past of you in your glam rock gear?
> 
> They're compliments in my strange little world *


LOL...
yes, that pic is in this thread somewhere I think... I'm hoping it gets buried in the deep past though!
I also think my Dave Mustaine look alike pic is somewhere in this thread too...just my hair is dark and shorter than his LOL!


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *errr.....nevermind Lam...he's on some sort of spanking obession
> Spider, sure, I'll be your grandma...hehehe!
> Since I'm unlikely to actually be one anytime before I reach at 70 or so  *




 Well,I hope it is a Faze for Lam!!!;P 
 And,YAY!! I have a Grandmother!!!
 You are one COOL Lady in my book!!!
 I bow down before you.


----------



## Lostkat

> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *and your job is ????  *


He's a serial killer.... can't you tell? 

p.s. Here's me with my new red hair... looking... tired


----------



## MrBaronIsBack

Here's a pic that Cindy took of me. I know I look like a thug, but she wanted me in the ICP cap, so... here I am. LOL


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*ah....if you could just.....*

turn...this way and maybe got a little closer to the camera I could...uh...read your shirt


----------



## Overmenneske

Sorry. Tried to post a picture, forgot to attach it, and therefore this post stands as evidence to me being an a**.


----------



## Matt B

"ah....if you could just..... 
turn...this way and maybe got a little closer to the camera I could...uh...read your shirt"


Somebody needs a cold shower...


----------



## MrFeexit

No..he's right I want to read the friggin shirt!


And MrBaron....you don't scare me....ok a little bit you do.


----------



## Matt B

AHH.. yes, but I never said that I didn't want to read the shirt=D 
...because it is a VERY NICE shirt.


----------



## The_Phantom

Looks like the blue screen of death shirt..


----------



## kellygirl

It's not what's on the outside of the shirt, but what's on the inside that counts! =D 

JUST KIDDING LOSTKAT!  

Although you *are* incredibly well-endowed.  And that's an understatment.

<=====jealous kellygirl  


-Kelly


----------



## Satanika

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *It's not what's on the outside of the shirt, but what's on the inside that counts! =D
> 
> JUST KIDDING LOSTKAT!
> 
> Although you *are* incredibly well-endowed.  And that's an understatment.
> 
> <=====jealous kellygirl
> 
> 
> -Kelly *


And you are jealous .... WHY??? Last I remember, you have a well endowed pair of your own ..... ;P 


Debby


----------



## Lopez

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *It's not what's on the outside of the shirt, but what's on the inside that counts! =D
> 
> JUST KIDDING LOSTKAT!
> 
> Although you *are* incredibly well-endowed.  And that's an understatment.
> 
> <=====jealous kellygirl
> 
> 
> -Kelly *


And they're all mine ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Satanika _
> *And you are jealous .... WHY??? Last I remember, you have a well endowed pair of your own ..... ;P
> 
> 
> Debby *


oh no...let's not resurrect that thread!!! =D =D =D


----------



## Overmenneske

More recent picture of me, taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by overmenneske _
> *More recent picture of me, taken 10 minutes ago. *


Dang..I just kept picturing you looking like Larry Hagman!


----------



## Overmenneske

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *Dang..I just kept picturing you looking like Larry Hagman! *


=D LOL =D, I wish!


----------



## Cooterbrown59

*you look way cooler than Hagman*

but you're no lostkat


----------



## Overmenneske

Thank you Cooterbrown, luckily I lack Lostkats advantages.  =D


----------



## spider

*Re: Who's behind the computer?*



> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a fairly recent picture of me getting some play piercings
> 
> -Bryan *




 I like doing that with Sewing pins.But it has been a while.


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by Satanika _
> *And you are jealous .... WHY??? Last I remember, you have a well endowed pair of your own ..... ;P
> 
> 
> Debby *




Who me?    Yeah... but mine are a lot more... uh, proportional? :?  Double Ds look a lot better on a skinny chick.

Lostkat, you are beautiful woman and Lopez is a lucky guy.  

-Kelly


----------



## atavuss

> _Originally posted by Lostkat _
> *p.s. Here's me with my new red hair... looking... tired
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OY!  thank God I finally found my X-Ray glasses!  wow!  <babbling>
> Ed*


----------



## Angelo

they dont call me arachnopirate for nothing. man i wish i coulda done it better. still learning photoshop....


----------



## MrDeranged

If anyone is having problems posting pics in this thread, go on over to arachnopics.com.  Login with the same username and password you use here and link to it.

If you have any problems, let me know...

Scott


----------



## Lopez

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *If anyone is having problems posting pics in this thread, go on over to arachnopics.com.  Login with the same username and password you use here and link to it.
> 
> If you have any problems, let me know...
> 
> Scott *


Nobody ever reads stickies ;P I predict this thread will die 

Scott, don't know if you've ever managed massive threads on VB before so forgive me if I'm teaching you to suck eggs:

Sometimes big threads stop letting you reply. The thread starter shows up wrong, the creation date ballses up, and people can't reply.
Normally copying the thread to another forum, deleting the original and moving the copy back works, other times you have to start a new thread and merge this one with it 

Just a pointer incase you weren't aware (I've got a 100+ pages post on tarantulas on another forum )


----------



## MrDeranged

Leon,

As you can see, there are plenty of people that are still able to post pics to this thread.  We had the problem that you are talking about with this thread a while back on the other server because so many people were subscribed to it, that it kept crapping out the server trying to send the email notifications.

BTW, I predict that your prediciton is predicting incorrectly 

Scott

Thanks for the info though.  Maybe I'll try it if I keep getting reports of problems.


----------



## Lostkat

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *Who me?    Yeah... but mine are a lot more... uh, proportional? :?  Double Ds look a lot better on a skinny chick.
> 
> Lostkat, you are beautiful woman and Lopez is a lucky guy.
> 
> -Kelly *


Awwwww thank you *blush*, that's one of the nicest things anyone's said to me  You're also a very good size guesser 

And for the record, I'm far from skinny (more... slimmish), and I've not always been like that either. 

Though I don't know why you're jealous,... you're pretty yourself  Be proud of what you are


----------



## ithuriel

gonna try n attach my ugly mugpic to this but im not very good at this


----------



## ithuriel

see what 5 years of working nights does to you


----------



## ithuriel

was saving this for halloween


----------



## Lostkat

> _Originally posted by ithuriel _
> *was saving this for halloween *


Hey! I was trying to remember your username the other day to give you an update on the P. cambridgei you gave to me a few months back. 

Contrary to what we thought, she's not a male and is in with a male now  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ithuriel

cool , the little minx certainly grew up fast . goodluck with her by the way i think red suits you


----------



## Kevo

A bit less hair now. :?


----------



## Lostkat

> _Originally posted by ithuriel _
> * cool , the little minx certainly grew up fast . goodluck with her by the way i think red suits you *


She did indeed. Has moulted twice since you gave her to me. She also has a very nice temprement. I've never seen a threat pose off her, she'd rather just hide. Lovely spider though, I'm so happy with her. 

LOL thanks for the compliment too  I was a little shocked when the hairdresser took the towel off, but I've gotten used to it now. Certainly makes a difference after being natural blonde for 23 years


----------



## kellygirl

MWAH-HA-HA... I am the 1000th-poster in this thread!!!!!

With nothing to say.  

-Kelly


----------



## deifiler

haha 1000 posts and going strong!

I thoguht I'd share some more of me   This looks like a shoddy posing one, but I had a camera crammed in my face at 3am


----------



## deifiler

Here's another of me from last night. It was taken by a severe arachnophobe, so I wanted to show them how lovely spiders are...

*I have a feeling this picture may cause controversy, in which case, if it does, I'll remove it. Do not try this by the way....*


----------



## MrFeexit

Hey if a guys wants to marry his tarantula...who am I to stop him?? hehehehhehe


----------



## LPacker79

> they dont call me arachnopirate for nothing. man i wish i coulda done it better. still learning photoshop....


Does anyone else think that picture makes Angelo look like Prince?


----------



## Texas Blonde

i know i posted a link to my pic here before, but i just figured out how to post pics (YAY!!) so i am gonna post the actual pic now.


----------



## spider

Hello!!!


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Here's another of me from last night. It was taken by a severe arachnophobe, so I wanted to show them how lovely spiders are...
> 
> *I have a feeling this picture may cause controversy, in which case, if it does, I'll remove it. Do not try this by the way....* *


I think that's a G. rosea you had there.  Want to try that again, but with an H. lividum next time?


----------



## deifiler

Nar, tis a Brachypelma albopilosum. I'd try it with otherspiders, thoguh I'm not one to do things out of 'dares'; things would just elaborate to a point of stupidity and end up with some form of accident.

Wow nice pic TB, I like the spider too! It looks mighty kissable


----------



## Richard_uk

Its not often UI reply to posts in this thread BUT...........




TEXAS BLONDE PLEASE MARRY ME!!!!


----------



## Frostbyte

> _Originally posted by Texas Blonde _
> *i know i posted a link to my pic here before, but i just figured out how to post pics (YAY!!) so i am gonna post the actual pic now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And a nice picture it is !


----------



## Silver.x

It's about time you Mods made this a sticky!

Aidan


----------



## Brak

Having a little trouble posting here.  I'll try linking to arachnopics...








John

Help! Linking was a bust.


----------



## Brak

again...

 vBulletin Message 
You have already attached this image to a post. Please refrain from uploading duplicate images. If you need to refer to this image it can be found in this thread:  

If you can find the post let me know.  I thought I posted here.

John

Here is my picture at arachnopics...  http://www.arachnopics.com/showphoto.php?photo=582&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Jakob

Here you go John:







Later, 

Jake


----------



## Brak

Hey thanks...magic

John


----------



## Dragoon

OHHHH Deifiler...

You look as edible as you obviously find that albopilosum...*sigh*

Seriously, did your mouth ITCH after??
hahahahaha, great pic.
Goon.


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Since I cannot seem to post my picture here, I will post the link to them! I am sure that quite a few people have already seen these, but I will make them a part of this thread, too.  

http://www.arachnopics.com/showphoto.php?photo=544&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1 


Aubrey


----------



## Silver.x

If you do not mind me asking how old are you Aubrey? You look very young. 

Aidan


----------



## fatbloke

heres the lastest picture of me

john

ps: why do all the good looking ladies live over the sea's


----------



## krucz36

Thought everyone might like to meet Trevor, my pal Whit's son. He was absolutely spellbound by the thought that I had t's, and constantly asked me about them. So one day, looking at my big fat rosie Stella, I thought, why not? 

He is in love! He obsesses on her, and sucked up every single item about care I gave him. I've never met someone that young with such a complete affinity for animals (his dad has pictures of him holding every kind of spider you can find in a backyard, without concern). 

He's a great kid, I hope you guys like the pix.


----------



## krucz36

Another


----------



## krucz36

Last one


----------



## MrFeexit

That kid is great!!! That rosea is HUGE!


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

SaIiLdVaEnR: Actually, I am older than you  

Aubrey


----------



## MrFeexit

But not older than me...BTW you are very pretty Aubrey, very nice pictures. Now if I could learn to dance...


----------



## Matt B

here's one of me... 6 months ago, and 20 lbs "lighter" 



OK, let me have it...


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Thank you   Most girls love it when a man can dance, I know that I certainly do!  

Aubrey


----------



## MrDeranged

> _Originally posted by Love to Foxtrot _
> *Since I cannot seem to post my picture here, I will post the link to them! I am sure that quite a few people have already seen these, but I will make them a part of this thread, too.
> 
> Aubrey *


Aubrey,

you can use the "img" tags as long as you link to the actual url of the photo, not the page that it's on.  Right click the picture and go to properties.  You want to put the url in the properties between the img tags.  Then you would get this:







Scott


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

Thank you for explaining that to me. 

Aubrey


----------



## Silver.x

Nevermind Aubrey, I checked your profile, aww your another 86'er whos older than me. 

Aidan


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Here is a recent picture of me holding William, the baby that was born 2 months ago.  No, he's not mine, if you are wondering.  He's my nephew.


----------



## wayneo

Lam it looks like you are scaring him!!

On a lighter note  he is cute!

wayne h


----------



## pronty

Here's a pic of me taken two days ago.


----------



## pronty

..and here I am playing with one of my favourite girls 

*WARNING* Spiders in the Poecilotheria genus have potent venom and handling is NOT recommended*


----------



## MrFeexit

your crazy!!


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Here is a recent picture of me holding William, the baby that was born 2 months ago.  No, he's not mine, if you are wondering.  He's my nephew. *





 That baby is lookin` up at you like:"Who the F is this looney?!"
 LMAO,Please no spankin` that kid,please.


----------



## Angelo

> _Originally posted by pronty _
> *..and here I am playing with one of my favourite girls
> 
> *WARNING* Spiders in the Poecilotheria genus have potent venom and handling is NOT recommended* *


woah   awesome pic!!! be careful   i think you know what your doing though


----------



## deifiler

Nice pic Pronty, you Swedish beast 

Out of interest, here's the post contents of this thread and who they're by:

Total Posts: 1,038 
User Posts 
Spider_savior  55 
spider  54 
MrFeexit  33 
krucz36  30 
Immortal_sin  29 
skinheaddave  25 
Botar  22 
mrderanged  19 
kellygirl  19 
johns  17 
Lam  17 
JakeRocks  17 
SaIiLdVaEnR  16 
da_illest  15 
Longbord1  15 
genious_gr  14 
wayne the pain  13 
pronty  13 
Valael  13 
deifiler  12 
Love to Foxtrot  12 
krystal  12 
MrT  12 
Big Dragonfly  12 
Nixy  12 
Kugellager  12 
Atalanta  11 
Cooterbrown59  10 
abstract  10 
Code Monkey  10 
laila  9 
metzgerzoo  9 
overmenneske  9 
RugbyDave  9 
Obscenity  9 
BBlack  8 
savian  8 
GQ.  8 
dennis  8 
Pinktoe  8 
Inuleki  8 
gongyles  8 
mebebraz  7 
Atlanta Native  7 
black_ops  7 
Mister Internet  7 
looseyfur  7 
Betty  7 
Vampire  7 
LPacker79  7 
Atrax  7 
TheEternal  7 
atavuss  6 
BigSam  6 
Lopez  6 
Frostbyte  6 
PrincessToad  6 
nemesis6sic6  5 
biznacho  5 
HerpInvertGirl  5 
Vys  5 
Matt B  5 
monantony  5 
chuck  5 
Richard_uk  5 
sunnymarcie  5 
Dragoon  5 
Lostkat  5 
Tzatch  5 
Doug H  5 
ithuriel  4 
Mudvayne  4 
nocturnalpulsem  4 
Buspirone  4 
blackacidevil  4 
NEMESIS_112  4 
Sean  4 
conipto  4 
Gail  4 
Spydra  4 
Angelo  4 
death66  4 
Crotalus  4 
jwb121377  4 
Raveness  4 
Blackwidow69  4 
si_sleaf  4 
Guido  3 
OldHag  3 
crash769  3 
Mendi  3 
metallica  3 
Bearskin10  3 
Dafne  3 
roylemom  3 
galeogirl  3 
Caska  3 
XOskeletonRED  3 
D-Man  3 
Frank  3 
DarkRAM  3 
Ephesians  3 
Brak  3 
Kaos  3 
spiff  3 
MizM  3 
Vayu Son  2 
jper26  2 
Arachnogirl  2 
Satanika  2 
JacenBeers  2 
superbug  2 
JBoyer  2 
Texas Blonde  2 
redhourglass  2 
defour  2 
jcohen9999  2 
indigoeyes  2 
ArachnoPapa  2 
avmaviator  2 
arachnopunks  2 
krtrman  2 
L_mactans  2 
Swifty  2 
Gillian  2 
Phillip  2 
Philth  1 
TheDon  1 
Kenny  1 
atmosphere  1 
Charlie  1 
rosehaired1979  1 
Wade  1 
pategirl  1 
fatbloke  1 
oxbaker  1 
scottfro  1 
danielr6543  1 
Psycho  1 
kosh  1 
Windycity  1 
Action Jackson  1 
Poecilotheria  1 
Wh1teshark  1 
mheidka  1 
rapunzel  1 
Ropes4u  1 
Freelancer  1 
Grael  1 
Venom  1 
moorehed  1 
Palespider  1 
Kristen  1 
xanderTluv  1 
Chris  1 
wayneo  1 
AllenG  1 
Kevo  1 
LaRiz  1 
Malhavoc's  1 
Scylla  1 
ArachnoJoost  1 
johnnyjohnjon  1 
Emily  1 
arcane  1 
SpiderFood  1 
josephelie  1 
NukeCow  1 
MrBaronIsBack  1 
Telson  1 
ines68  1 
Bry  1


----------



## LPacker79

> Out of interest, here's the post contents of this thread and who they're by:


Wow.....interesting.  You must have been very bored huh?


----------



## spider

I POSTED ON HERE MORE THAN ANY BODY!!!! 




Or is that nothing to brag about?:8o


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by LPacker79 _
> *Wow.....interesting.  You must have been very bored huh? *


Apparently, he had way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Overmenneske

> _Originally posted by LPacker79 _
> *Wow.....interesting.  You must have been very bored huh? *


Compiling a list like that takes under one minute.
You just have to know where to click...


----------



## pronty

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Nice pic Pronty, you Swedish beast
> *


What?!   You... you... *twitches in agony*..you....
..that's.... Finnish beast!  ...

Grrr..  You..... French!  ;P


----------



## Richard_uk

Now someone just needs to put the page number that each persons picture is on and we have a complete index!! :}


----------



## avmaviator

*another*

Hey all,

Its been a while since i posted my pic.  Here is a recent one, well as off Jan 04.  I'm on the left.  Right of me is my cousin.  I was visiting my family in Belgium.  Good times.
The others are of last summer, enjoying some glass in MI. Yeah i make some funny looks in these pics...

Arno


----------



## Lasiodora

Me out of highschool. I havent changed much since '96.
Mike


----------



## sunnymarcie

> Nice pic Pronty, you Swedish beast


DAN   

Not even funny

He's a SEXY  "FINNISH"  BEAST:}


----------



## Iktomi

Here is me and the family at my brother's wedding.
The red-eye on the kids is because they are evil.  It's not a camera flash.


----------



## krucz36

holy frijoles. i posted in this thread 30 (31) times? how?


----------



## MrFeexit

Great looking family IK!! The evil must come from your wifes side? I see she has the "eyes" too.


----------



## Betty

Me working at home:


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *Me working at home:
> 
> *


It looks like the evil Mac captured your soul.


----------



## bodc21

here i am


----------



## DarkRAM

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *Me working at home:
> *


What, no Apple 23" HD Cinema Display Betty?!?! :?


----------



## Spider-man 2

I need to take some better pics before I post my mug on this thread. Hehe=D =D =D 

Like anyone is interested in seeing me anyway.:?


----------



## Betty

> What, no Apple 23" HD Cinema Display Betty?!?!


Not yet! When I was upgrading my computer, the new G5s were just coming out. I opted to get the on sale mirror-door G4, a G4 Powerbook, and an 80GB LaCie external hard drive, for around the same price as the new G5. It was a better deal for me. My priority, after I pay my taxes, it to get InDesign and drop-kick Quark out the window, then _contemplate_ the 23" cinema display. 

My co-worker just got the dual 2GHz G5 and 23" display....awesome! :}  *drool*


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by spider _
> *I POSTED ON HERE MORE THAN ANY BODY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that nothing to brag about?:8o *


Correction----I posted more than you. ;P (which proves one thing, I talk too much. Or at least in forums. In real life Im an introvert)

Heres a scary beyond all reason picture of me. I messed w/it in PS. 

If it doesnt show up refresh or right click and select show picture, or as a last resort, if your really dying to see it, highlight properties, and copy paste the site url into your address bar.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Correction----I posted more than you. ;P (which proves one thing, I talk too much. Or at least in forums. In real life Im an introvert)
> 
> [*


Hello?  I'm the guy that people are annoyed at because I post too much.  Even Spider thinks I'm some kind of socially deprived weirdo.


----------



## spider

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Hello?  I'm the guy that people are annoyed at because I post too much.  Even Spider thinks I'm some kind of socially deprived weirdo. *





 I beg the differ!
 I think you are a Good person,that likes to talk on here.Nothin` wrong with that!


----------



## bodc21

here i am again


----------



## bodc21

one more


----------



## MrFeexit

OK those tats are really cool...but man they had to hurt like hell!


----------



## The_Phantom

> _Originally posted by Lam _
> *Hello?  I'm the guy that people are annoyed at because I post too much.  Even Spider thinks I'm some kind of socially deprived weirdo. *


Ppppht....you dont annoy me.  If youre annoying, Im annoying.


----------



## MrFeexit

Lam annoying?? no way!! Your one of may favorite posters. In fact I want a poster of you!! You know, a favorite poster, poster.... heheheh Lam you make me laugh, When I come to Chicago again we are going out for sure. We can go hang out at Midwest Arts shop and annoy him until he throws us out.


----------



## bodc21

just my wrist


----------



## avmaviator

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *When I come to Chicago again we are going out for sure. We can go hang out at Midwest Arts shop and annoy him until he throws us out. *


Can I come too? We'll just take over Art's place  He has a great view of the lake too.

Arno


----------



## MrFeexit

Heck ya!!


----------



## Richard_uk

here is a pic of me taken late last year whilst on holiday in magaluf, majorca. I was going through a podgy faze then but I joined the gym and it is shrinking!
The girl was a jelly girl at one of the bars, selling really strong vodka jellies.


----------



## laila

*Me and my Python*

Here is my year old Python molurus bivittatus and me.


----------



## XxStormsWebxX

I know its kinda late for this but abyways.......


----------



## Crotalus

*Its very late..*

..and Im very tired...
..someone sad cheers?...


----------



## Overmenneske

Skål, nabo!


----------



## spider

Uhhhhh...Say wha?


----------



## spider

Most Recent picture of me. :8o   
I hope i did not brake the camera.Because it has not been working right.


----------



## Lyle Beach

Well here is a picture of me and my girlfriend.  Her name on the board is GretchenW.   You will find us in the tarantula forum most of the time.


----------



## BBlack

laila said:
			
		

> Here is my year old Python molurus bivittatus and me.


I never wanted to be a snake until now. Funny that? :8o


----------



## abstract

*St. Paddies Day!*

A 'lil late, but here's me yucking it up at St. Paddies this year...I'm the one in the middle....good times.


----------



## abstract

My Girlfriend (who is a reader here, just not a poster yet) had a camelback filled with vodka-lemonade (as you can see her distributing below)...needless to say, I had a hard time staying up till the sun went down


----------



## SkyeSpider

WOW! I started this thread quite a while back, and it's now got 1074 posts!! How neat is that? 

Anyways, enjoy this updated photo of me. It's not quite as creepy as the first was.

-Bryan


----------



## The_Phantom

TheEternal said:
			
		

> WOW! I started this thread quite a while back, and it's now got 1074 posts!! How neat is that?
> 
> Anyways, enjoy this updated photo of me. It's not quite as creepy as the first was.
> 
> -Bryan


Did you chop all your hair off?!!   

Heres my latest pic: Am I....transforming into a vulcan or slowly descending into madness. You be the judge.


----------



## SkyeSpider

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Did you chop all your hair off?!!


Yes, over a year ago. That said, I only did it to make job hunting easier. Every job I've found this year was one I would have gotten anyway, so I'm growing my hair back out, now 

-Bryan


----------



## deifiler

Crotalus said:
			
		

> ..and Im very tired...
> ..someone sad cheers?...


Nice pics! Arachnoboozer...

I'm in Sweden in September, as I've been telling Phalagorn. If I tell you nearer the date, fancy meeting up for a booze-fuled spider hunting mission? 

Brian - I know the pain of loosing  beloved  long hair:<


----------



## Angelo

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Yes, over a year ago. That said, I only did it to make job hunting easier. Every job I've found this year was one I would have gotten anyway, so I'm growing my hair back out, now
> 
> -Bryan


yah its very painful cutting long hair. i dunno how long yours was, but mine was 9 inches when i cut it down to 1.5 inches. not my decision, it was my parents. uuurrggg.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

I think S_S is beginning to show signs of the Pon Farr.


----------



## The_Phantom

Lam said:
			
		

> I think S_S is beginning to show signs of the Pon Farr.


YOU JERK!!! Do you have any idea how LOUD I just laughed!!! Its 1 am and Im NOT supposed to be on the computer!!!!     


OH YOU KILLED ME!!!! ROFL!!


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT

*me here!*

Here are a couple of mine...

Yosemite National Park - I hiked the top of Upper Yosemite Falls on this one:






Here I am posing for the band photo shoot with my drumsticks...






This one seems like long ago, at an art contest in high school!






Me in working uniform while at RadioShack... (it sucks, btw)






And my personal SILLY favorite!


----------



## David_F

Finally got a cam (cheapy)....Anyway, this is me.....


----------



## SkyeSpider

Angelo said:
			
		

> yah its very painful cutting long hair. i dunno how long yours was, but mine was 9 inches when i cut it down to 1.5 inches. not my decision, it was my parents. uuurrggg.


Mine was halfway down my back. I'd guess that was about 18 inches, or so. I cut it down to half an inch while job hunting. I really regret that choice, but I'm making up for it now   It's currently about 4 inches. Only 14 to go before I'm happy again 

-Bryan


----------



## Mr Ed

*????*

I don't know if this worked, but here goes anyway.  Just a one I took with my phone while at work.  I guess working nights has it's advantages (doing nothing but this).  If it didn't work, TRUST me, your not missing anything LOL.


----------



## The_Phantom

Mr Ed said:
			
		

> I don't know if this worked, but here goes anyway.  Just a one I took with my phone while at work.  I guess working nights has it's advantages (doing nothing but this).  If it didn't work, TRUST me, your not missing anything LOL.


Camera phone? Thats a fairly good quality cam phone you got there, what kind is it?? Mines a LG5454...


----------



## Mr Ed

It's a Sanyo 8100 I believe, I'd take a pic of it if I could, but uh, I haven't figured how just yet.


----------



## Overmenneske

What about using mirrors?


----------



## //ToM\\

*me*

hey its me!!!!


----------



## abstract

//ToM\\ said:
			
		

> hey its me!!!!



Awesome Tom!  We've engaged in so many stimulating forum-based conversations together - I'm just really glad I could see your face.....now every time I read one of your frequent posts, I'll have a good mental picture as to who's on the other end of the keyboard.   ;P 



Oh wait a second - you're just a random person.


----------



## Crotalus

deifiler said:
			
		

> Nice pics! Arachnoboozer...
> 
> I'm in Sweden in September, as I've been telling Phalagorn. If I tell you nearer the date, fancy meeting up for a booze-fuled spider hunting mission?
> 
> Brian - I know the pain of loosing  beloved  long hair:<


Sure thing! Im always up for a beer or 5 
What part of Sweden are you gonna visit?

/Lelle


----------



## Darwinsdad

two pics , one of me and one of arachnomom you guess who is who.


----------



## genious_gr

Dude, what's that tatoo on your back??


----------



## Darwinsdad

The tat you see in the picture is of a lighthouse she has one more but you wont see it here (wink, wink) I have three as well.


----------



## Botar

It's been a while since I've posted a picture, so I thought I'd post a new one.  This was at my last belt test.  I'm the bald one in the middle.  The style is Okinawan Kenpo, just in case anyone is curious.

Botar


----------



## LPacker79

Botar said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I've posted a picture, so I thought I'd post a new one.  This was at my last belt test.  I'm the bald one in the middle.  The style is Okinawan Kenpo, just in case anyone is curious.
> 
> Botar


Haha Botar, that guy on the right looks like What's his face from the Drew Carey show!


----------



## atavuss

this is from the onboard camera in the stearman biplane from my flight last weekend @ pismo beach.


----------



## Fenris

Wow, someone from my neck of the woods!  I used to live in Tracy, CA until I packed up and moved to MN.

Anyway, here's me drunk with Corpse Paint:







With out the corpse paint:


----------



## J Morningstar

All right it is about time I did this so...
This is taken in my fish,plant,bug room. And yes, those are my ears.


----------



## David_F

Hey Fenris,

Love the shot with McEwans...I LOVE McEwans....Nothin better than a good beer to go with handling mean Ts.


----------



## The_Phantom

*I am actually NOT a vulcan*

Yea, Im still human. Took this 2nite on my cell phonio


----------



## Steven

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> All right it is about time I did this so...
> This is taken in my fish,plant,bug room. And yes, those are my ears.


Dude Jason!!?,... what's that on your arm  :?


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Don't you people ever smile for the camera???


----------



## WithCerberus

Here I am smiling for the camera. The crayfish, however, did not share my good mood


----------



## J Morningstar

gongyles said:
			
		

> Dude Jason!!?,... what's that on your arm  :?


Steven, those are my phases of the Moon coven tattoo. On the oppisite arm I have a Sun to match. I told you I am a shaman influnced guy.


----------



## The_Phantom

Lam said:
			
		

> Don't you people ever smile for the camera???


No, Im trying to convey a angsty, bitter girl look so I will get some pity.


----------



## spider

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> No, Im trying to convey a angsty, bitter girl look so I will get some pity.




 OH,YOu poor dear doll.
 OHhhh,My I hope you get enough pitty....?  

 I don`t know,I could not think of anything good...


----------



## PetitscorpioN

*new member, new head*

Hi everybody,
new member since yesterday, I'm the webmaster of Scolopendres & Co the French site about centipedes.
I've subscribed in order to answer to some questions (oh really it's the goal of a board ) but moreover in order to improve my English (when I'll juge it enough good I will translate my website because it seems that it becomes a reference for English people too)?


----------



## Immortal_sin

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Here I am smiling for the camera. The crayfish, however, did not share my good mood



how the heck did it become attached there in the first place?! Great pic!


----------



## Fenris

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Hey Fenris,
> 
> Love the shot with McEwans...I LOVE McEwans....Nothin better than a good beer to go with handling mean Ts.


Hell yeah.  But man, it's got a wicked hangover.


----------



## Dessicata

Oh well, heres me, excuse the crappy pic, couldn't get my scanner to work, so I just took a digital photo of the original.  Pic was taken last night at the Cannibal Corpse gig, I'm the one with the <edited> beard, to my right is Alex Webster, far to my left is George 'Corpsegrinder' Fisher, and the other guy in the photo is a security guard going to throw me offstage - I threw myself 

Long live Cannibal Corpse \m/


----------



## The_Phantom

Do I look more evil with brown eyes??


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Do I look more evil with brown eyes??


Not really.  You look like... you, nothing more.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

go where??????


----------



## skinheaddave

sansoucie said:
			
		

> NO my husband isn't a hit man nor is he uncle fester's evil twin.


I don't know what it is, but he screams out "class."  


Oh, wait, I know exactly what it is ... respectable haircut. ;P

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Mojo Jojo

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is, but he screams out "class."
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, I know exactly what it is ... respectable haircut. ;P
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Here ye!  Here ye!

Nothing quite as sharp as a smooth head in a suit!

   

Jon


----------



## Socrates

Ok, even though my pic is in the avatar, I've decided to show you all some more pics of "Who's behind that computer."


----------



## Immortal_sin

Guess I was bored, so I actually went through this ENTIRE thread....and am wondering what the heck happened to so many people?
Emily
Crash 769
Scottfro
Savian
Jboyer
Tzatch
Caska
Atalanta
Mudvayne
Nukecow
Pinktoe
Arcane
Defour
Roylemom

All these people took the time to post pics of themselves, and they've disappeared...
I loved the pic of Defour with the hat on!


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Guess I was bored, so I actually went through this ENTIRE thread....and am wondering what the heck happened to so many people?
> Emily
> Crash 769
> Scottfro
> Savian
> Jboyer
> Tzatch
> Caska
> Atalanta
> Mudvayne
> Nukecow
> Pinktoe
> Arcane
> Defour
> Roylemom
> 
> All these people took the time to post pics of themselves, and they've disappeared...
> I loved the pic of Defour with the hat on!


They died.


----------



## Dessicata

Wouldn't you feel a little bad about saying that if they had?


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Dessicata said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you feel a little bad about saying that if they had?


Yes, if they all indeed are dead.  I'm usually careful at what I say, and I don't think that was pushing it.  To be honest, I don't mind one bit if I've died and someone unintentionally said that I'm dead.  Oh wait, I wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## sansoucie

Quick correction Mr Internet  bald head... See the husband was going bald and had the steven segal balding with a ponytail thing going. I kept on for about 5 yrs telling him he looked like an old pervert, so he finally shaved it bald.  Seems he gained bout 40 lbs after he shaved it.. wonder if there is somethin to that?? LOL!!


I still can't believe how much bigger the 17 yr old is than me... well now she is 17 and I am 5'4", she's about 5'9". The 10 yr old wears my clothes and shoes now. Guess there is something to that evolution thing as all my kids are mutating into giants. No joke!


----------



## pronty

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Atalanta
> Roylemom


At least those two have been at SpiderTalk recently..


> Nukecow


I think she still reads the scorpion forum..
But she must be busy moderating at Herppi.net


----------



## deifiler

Here's a  recent pic of me, same settign as Dessicata's at the Cannibal Corpse gig.

Me with the lord that is George 'Corpsegrinder' - His neck is wider than my sodding head! Big guy.... And me also on stage, air guittaring along side Pat o Brian. Thought I'd make a thread for CC when I got all the pics 'scanned' but I don't think too many would appreciate it.


----------



## sansoucie

Yep, you look like Matt Damon


----------



## scaramanga

So heres me... in this thread... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24604

and also here, another of me pointing at the camera. This time in prague though


----------



## Atalanta

*Still alive *

Hi Guys,

Still alive, and still read here.  I love the information and the variety of personalities.  I just can't keep up, and got kind of overwhelmed with the size of the forum.  But I still think it's great.  

I've wondered what happened to a few others on the list as well.  Holley, perhaps your query will bring us all out of the woodwork.


----------



## skinheaddave

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Yep, you look like Matt Damon


Hey now.  There will be no personal attacks allowed on the boards!   

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Hey, I think Matt Damon is a great actor.


----------



## The_Phantom

Lam said:
			
		

> Hey, I think Matt Damon is a great actor.


And hot.

Of course, Deifiler looks like the bad boy version!


----------



## scaramanga

Hey, what about me. Don't i look like some random celeb?


----------



## Dessicata

You ever seen shameless?  You look like kev from that


----------



## sansoucie

ROFL @ personal attacks! Now, YOU said the husband looked like he had "class".... thats a personal attack if I ever heard one  Seriously though, he really does look like Matt Damon's evil twin  ;P


----------



## Dessicata

Haha, funny you should say that, Dan is the evil twin (has an identical twin brother, but I can't see the Matt Damon resemblance).


----------



## Overmenneske

scaramanga said:
			
		

> Hey, what about me. Don't i look like some random celeb?


You do here! Foreign people might disagree on the celeb thing, but Sondre Lerche is a singer from my own country, and I immediately thought of him when I saw you.


----------



## Dessicata

Pic of me 2 years ago, just found it.  The curly blonde locks have gone  along with most of the piercings.  The perils of having a job 

Laugh all you want.

Lee


----------



## Arachnopuppy

scaramanga said:
			
		

> Hey, what about me. Don't i look like some random celeb?


No, but I can tell you that I look like some random celeb.  This comes from the fact that seemingly everybody knows my name even though I don't know most of them.  They keep saying "Hi, Lam" to me on the streets, in the buildings, in the labs, in the classrooms, in the libraries, and even in the grocery stores.  Sometimes I wonder if there's a name tag on me or may be a friend put a sign on my back that says "say hi to Lam."


----------



## scaramanga

Dessicata said:
			
		

> You ever seen shameless?  You look like kev from that


So Kev is one sexy mofo, no?


----------



## spider

My first name is Cody.

So does that make me a Celeb,Such as Agent Cody Banks?

Everywhere I turn,someone steels my name!!!


----------



## Texas Blonde

Docy I love you!!   

You dont have to be famous for me to like you!


----------



## spider

*BLUSHING UNCONTROLEABLY*



Loves ya,too!!!


 Nor do you have to be Famous your me to love you.


----------



## Nich

*Me and My Cham*

Just took this one the other week......She was on my shoulder and decided to take the picture herself....


----------



## spider

*Uglyness*

I think the Camera Bled...?
Taken-4-23-04


----------



## MrFeexit

Too funny NICH...Spider you are a nut!


----------



## spider

Another to torture the innocent.   :8o


----------



## The Red Queen

Since Spider looks so cute with his glasses, I thought I would show off my new glasses


----------



## Longbord1

UR SO PRETTY GOD  OMIGHTY!!! don't be scared just be flattered lol  


mike


----------



## spider

Longbord1 said:
			
		

> UR SO PRETTY GOD  OMIGHTY!!! don't be scared just be flattered lol
> 
> 
> mike




 Back off!!!!


----------



## The Red Queen

Why thank you


----------



## Silver.x

I'd have to agree with my friend longbord, and Spider, I ain't backing off .

Aidan


----------



## MORBIUS

Thought I'd shock you all with this


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Since Spider looks so cute with his glasses, I thought I would show off my new glasses





 She said I look cute with my glasses.
 She did not say y`all look cute with your glasses!


----------



## conipto

Took this one out and about of the woman I love..

Bill


----------



## Overmenneske

spider said:
			
		

> She said I look cute with my glasses.
> She did not say y`all look cute with your glasses!


That goes for Morbius as well...


----------



## MORBIUS

sorry about the glasses. I thought it was more of something you would see in a post office. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Tamara

Here's me. Canoeing is just about my favorite summer holiday. Also the squirrel I rescued from the water - he was cold and trying to swim from an island to the shore. Despite being totally petrified, he climbed up my paddle and rested in the canoe for about half an hour. Later I put my hand near it and he came over, sniffed my hand, then put his paws on my hand as if to warm up his cold toes! Got to the shore, and after a few minutes on my hand he hopped away into the forest. 
Tamara


----------



## Overmenneske

MORBIUS said:
			
		

> sorry about the glasses.


No, no, I was just kidding.
You didn't look too "cute", if you know what I mean.
You look more like; HAHAHA, I've got a chainsaw!


----------



## spider

Tamara said:
			
		

> Here's me. Canoeing is just about my favorite summer holiday. Also the squirrel I rescued from the water - he was cold and trying to swim from an island to the shore. Despite being totally petrified, he climbed up my paddle and rested in the canoe for about half an hour. Later I put my hand near it and he came over, sniffed my hand, then put his paws on my hand as if to warm up his cold toes! Got to the shore, and after a few minutes on my hand he hopped away into the forest.
> Tamara




 I think squirell`s are cute! :8o


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Tamara said:
			
		

> Here's me. Canoeing is just about my favorite summer holiday.


Hey.  Is that blood in the canoe or what, eh?


----------



## Tamara

Blood??! Oh, you mean the WATER splashes from my paddle!  :? 
That's what happens when you have a red canoe. I don't make a habit of disposing of evidence via my canoe...


----------



## Longbord1

u r are also very very pretty spider girls just get prettier by the second


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! How did you resist grabbing the squirrel?? LOL! Looks like pet material to me


----------



## sansoucie

WOO HOO more pics. 
I am the scrawny brown one. The others are my kids.


Do NOT tell me I lok like lilith off of cheers...


----------



## The_Phantom

Tamara said:
			
		

> Here's me. Canoeing is just about my favorite summer holiday. Also the squirrel I rescued from the water - he was cold and trying to swim from an island to the shore. Despite being totally petrified, he climbed up my paddle and rested in the canoe for about half an hour. Later I put my hand near it and he came over, sniffed my hand, then put his paws on my hand as if to warm up his cold toes! Got to the shore, and after a few minutes on my hand he hopped away into the forest.
> Tamara


That squirrell is SO cute. HEY! A fellow Canadian, and from Alberta! Cool eh? I should be in Calgary by July with any luck, visiting a friend.


----------



## skinheaddave

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Do NOT tell me I lok like lilith off of cheers...


Now that you mention it ....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Tamara

sansoucie said:
			
		

> LOL! How did you resist grabbing the squirrel?? LOL! Looks like pet material to me


Yeah, I could hardly resist trying to take it home with me. But it was so precariously perched on the edge of the canoe, it's cold little paws against the aluminium, I could barely paddle without it falling. It did fall back in once, but right back up my paddle out of the water again! 

SS - I've discovered there's a couple of people in Calgary and at least two of us in Edmonton! There's a dealer in Calgary with lots of slings, check out my Boehmei thread in the Canada forum if you're interested.

Longbord - you're sweet!

Tamara


----------



## sansoucie

Gee, I thought I'd just head the Lilith remarks off before they started 

We cut a dead tree down a few yrs ago and there were baby squirrels in there, I was running around the back yard like a maniac witha butterfly net to snag one. Well I got one, and letme tell you, those little buggers can be firerce!


----------



## kellygirl

sansoucie said:
			
		

> We cut a dead tree down a few yrs ago and there were baby squirrels in there, I was running around the back yard like a maniac witha butterfly net to snag one. Well I got one, and letme tell you, those little buggers can be firerce!


When she was in college, my mom rescued a baby squirrel who fallen out of its nest.  She took it home and it became her pet--it went everywhere with her.  I've seen pics with the little guy on her shoulder just hanging out in the yard.  Pretty cool.  

-Kelly


----------



## sansoucie

Yeah, we kept it a few days, but I'm a catch and release kinda person 

If I found or "aquired" a baby racoon on the other hand... it would become my child


----------



## sansoucie

OMG.. I was going through all the pics cause I hadn't had the time before and I SWEAR to <insert deity here> that CM looks EXACTLY and I mean as if he were a twin.... like my 1/2 brother! Furhair and all! We used to do the hitler salute and say "heil Furhead" to tease him!!

Ahhh this thread made my day!


----------



## xalbinox

this is me xalbinox (Tim)


----------



## Rotgut Whiskey

*Never get a hang over before a long trip!!!!!*

Never get a hang over before a long road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Rotgut Whiskey

ok this is how i look sober


----------



## Wolfchan

Hmmmm, I lurk more than I post, but I'll put one up anyways. 







Silly picture of me at Ren-Faire.


----------



## Fenris

I was out at the ren-fair in California a few years ago.  I bought a nice mace there.  I didn't want to leave.

I should move away from this tundra, back to California...


----------



## sansoucie

Yeah, come to the states, the women are warm and easy, haven't you heard?? ;P


----------



## Fenris

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Yeah, come to the states, the women are warm and easy, haven't you heard?? ;P


Come to the states??  Hahaha.  I live in Minnesota!   :} 

Thanks for a good laugh though!


----------



## sansoucie

ROFL!!!! ok, so you already know about the easy women here.. sheesh.. now I have removed all doubt and you know I am as stupid as I sound! LOL!!   :8o


----------



## Jmmarich

*Me*

Ok, I will try this again. Here is me, taken last year.  Cropped to protect the innocent.

--Josh


----------



## Jmmarich

One more. Drank way to much New Years this year.

--Josh


----------



## protheus

Not that I'm usually one to do things because everyone else does, but I'm also bored. 

Two pictures.  One of myself and Mozart (I'm the taller one, the lighting was horrible, so the picture is kind of blurry).  Another with just me (better lighting).  

Since this particular bulliten board setup doesn't like my web browser, I've put them here:

http://seabrook.aurdev.com/~protheus/current_pictures/

Chris


----------



## siucfi

*Me and my Baby*

My girlfriend and I.


----------



## LPacker79

siucfi said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I.


Cute pic, but for some reason I always thought you were female! :::ducking for cover:::


----------



## spider

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Cute pic, but for some reason I always thought you were female! :::ducking for cover:::




LOL! I thought the same thing because of the name.Well...Now that you think of it,Lam seems like a Girl name. ;P


----------



## Arachnopuppy

spider said:
			
		

> LOL! I thought the same thing because of the name.Well...Now that you think of it,Lam seems like a Girl name. ;P



Haha.  I was once a girl you know.


----------



## sansoucie

Thats NOT you is it??? If so, dang, you make a pretty hot woman! ROFL!! ;P


----------



## Keith Richard

This is me on my way to a rugby union game....USA vs Scotland (guess which team I was rooting for). One of the few times I've seen Scotland win by such a HUGE margin.


----------



## The_Phantom

keithaddison said:
			
		

> This is me on my way to a rugby union game....USA vs Scotland (guess which team I was rooting for). One of the few times I've seen Scotland win by such a HUGE margin.


Scotland?? Theres this commercial here where this guy asks his "Old Uncle Angus" for a 200$ loan until payday....and he goes into this long speach about all the things he had to do for money and his day, and then proceeds to dump 200$ in change on the table and says "Cuz the world judges a man by the size of his Sporran!"


----------



## sansoucie

No joke, aren't men nude under their kilt?


----------



## Keith Richard

sansoucie said:
			
		

> No joke, aren't men nude under their kilt?


A true Scotsman will never tell!!!! I've always been of the opinion that there are far more interesting and exciting ways for a lady to establish what's going on under there.


----------



## Keith Richard

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> "Cuz the world judges a man by the size of his Sporran!"


Cute!! As long as my sporran is big enough to hold my fully charged hip flask, I'm one happy camper.


----------



## da_illest

Lam said:
			
		

> Haha.  I was once a girl you know.


is that a hobby of yours? does it make you feel pretty?


----------



## sansoucie

Hmm Like trip you so you fall on your face , hoping the kilt will fly up? ;P


----------



## Keith Richard

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Hmm Like trip you so you fall on your face , hoping the kilt will fly up? ;P


Hmmm....the key word here is LADY


----------



## Arachnopuppy

da_illest said:
			
		

> is that a hobby of yours? does it make you feel pretty?


I wouldn't call a one time crossdress while performing in a formal orchestra concert a hobby.  

However, my friends told me that they heard some compliments about the short skirts and my legs from people in the audience that didn't know I was a guy.  So there!  I'm more pretty than you ;P  

Edited:
Actually, originally I was going to wear a much shorter skirt and tube top.  However, I was afraid that they were going to think that I was some cheap prostitute trying to get a customer in the concert hall.

Da_illest, you should try it sometimes.  If you really like your girlfriend, you should at least get to know for once how she feels everyday.


----------



## sansoucie

LOL @ LAM!! You have the best personality!


----------



## Arachnopuppy

sansoucie said:
			
		

> LOL @ LAM!! You have the best personality!


Let just say I have no shame whatsoever.  You only live once.  Why not make the best of it?  I ain't done with college yet.


----------



## Fenris

Lam said:
			
		

> Let just say I have no shame whatsoever.  You only live once.  Why not make the best of it?  I ain't done with college yet.


Preach it dude!  Indulge!


----------



## siucfi

*Hey thanks I appreciate it*



			
				LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Cute pic, but for some reason I always thought you were female! :::ducking for cover:::


Thanks I appreciate it man,  none the less to set the records straight I am very much male!  Incase their are any other questions I will explain now,  I am 100% German thats where the name comes from and my arachnoboards name SIUCFI stands for Southern Illinois University Certified Flight Instructor or in other words I am a flight instructor for SIU.  Well hopefully that cleared up the confusion have a good one.


----------



## da_illest

Lam said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call a one time crossdress while performing in a formal orchestra concert a hobby.
> 
> However, my friends told me that they heard some compliments about the short skirts and my legs from people in the audience that didn't know I was a guy.  So there!  I'm more pretty than you ;P
> 
> Edited:
> Actually, originally I was going to wear a much shorter skirt and tube top.  However, I was afraid that they were going to think that I was some cheap prostitute trying to get a customer in the concert hall.
> 
> Da_illest, you should try it sometimes.  If you really like your girlfriend, you should at least get to know for once how she feels everyday.


hey lam, i was just joking with you man... lol.. i didn't mean nothin bad.. i respect who you and what you are although we may be different, it's a moral thing... now, if you get on my bad side, that's a hole nother issue.. you seem cool though...

that said, i'd rather ask how she feels...  ;P  heh


----------



## Spider-man 2

I wonder if I should post pics of myself. I doubt anyone wants to see my mug.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I wonder if I should post pics of myself. I doubt anyone wants to see my mug.


Too late.  I already know what you look like.


----------



## scaramanga

keithaddison said:
			
		

> This is me on my way to a rugby union game....USA vs Scotland (guess which team I was rooting for). One of the few times I've seen Scotland win by such a HUGE margin.


That is one nice kilt! I think its time to embrace what Lam said and live. Im going to buy a kilt.


----------



## sansoucie

Watched Braveheart again today for the millionth time  Kilts are ok, but I still don't understand how those guys can wear therm I mean it's so cold they have coats and "leggins" type things on, and a KILT??


----------



## Crotalus

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Watched Braveheart again today for the millionth time  Kilts are ok, but I still don't understand how those guys can wear therm I mean it's so cold they have coats and "leggins" type things on, and a KILT??


Because the scriptwriter throught it looks more scottish if they had kilts..
Im not so sure they had kilts back then, and in battle..hmm...

/Lelle


----------



## ithuriel

is that just any tartan or do you have clan tartan on? just curious.
i think its cool scotland r.u. team have finally found someone they can beat   ( thats a joke by the way  )


----------



## Keith Richard

ithuriel said:
			
		

> is that just any tartan or do you have clan tartan on? just curious.
> i think its cool scotland r.u. team have finally found someone they can beat   ( thats a joke by the way  )


The tartan is Dress Gordon and my family tree confirms that I am entitled to wear it.

@ sansoucie - The kilt is one of the earliest known pieces of clothing. Back in the "Braveheart" days and before, the kilt was actually more like a blanket which was arranged around the body and over the shoulder. The kilt was used as a blanket at night. It is surprising just how warm they are.....very heavy material. Mine is always worn with pride, and seldom goes unnoticed.


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! It's not the kilt... its the legs that don't go unnoticed  ;P 


I have only studied the scots a little and though a fellow from the Stewart of Appin clan married into my Welsh roots ( I do genealogy) he wasn't a direct decendant, so I never got into it. Every year in St. Charles we have a gathering of the clans day and it's pretty interesting. Took the kids one year to see the Scottish games... man, that was an experience! LOL!


----------



## Keith Richard

sansoucie said:
			
		

> LOL! It's not the kilt... its the legs that don't go unnoticed  ;P


Huh??? what's wrong with my legs???


----------



## sansoucie

Nothing.. just kiddin with ya.. has nothing to do with those white knobby knees or anything  

Ok don't get your kilt in a wad... I really am joking with you.. your knees arent THAT knobby....


----------



## Jeri

I forget exactly where so I'll have to look it up, but I thought I read in a book about little known history facts that kilts are not really authentic Scottish clothing. Supposedly, they were introduced into Scottish society by a con man who convinced the leaders of the various clans that they were supposed to wear them. I probably shouldn't have jumped in since I can't remember my reference or the entire story, but I thought it was something to think about. I'll try to find it tonight.

Jeri


----------



## sansoucie

They were most likely introduced by the Romans.


----------



## Keith Richard

sansoucie said:
			
		

> They were most likely introduced by the Romans.


I have read that the kilt, as it is known today, goes back to the 1600's. The Scottish highlanders adopted this form of clothing while the lowlanders despised it......sort of gang colours if you like. When required, e.g. for battle, the kilt would be removed to reveal long shirts tied under the crotch......hence if one looks at historic battles of Scotland, there will be a reference to "field of shirts" battle. I do not know of any Roman introductions, but clearly, the gladiators wore "skirt" type clothing. The actual tartan material has nothing but Scottish ancestry.


----------



## sansoucie

Well, I can chalk that up to the millionth thing I have learned in the past week  I was assuming with the Roman invasion... 

Ok, so where the hell did HAGGIS come from for god's sake  ;P  I honostly did try some at the scottish games and it would have been ok, if I'd NOT have known what it was made of.There has to be some cultural signifigance to Haggis! Is it using all parts and being thrifty, or something more dark and sinister


----------



## Keith Richard

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Ok, so where the hell did HAGGIS come from for god's sake  ;P  I honostly did try some at the scottish games and it would have been ok, if I'd NOT have known what it was made of.There has to be some cultural signifigance to Haggis! Is it using all parts and being thrifty, or something more dark and sinister


Uh oh...I was hoping that our national delicacy would not rear it's head here. You are absolutely correct in what you say about being thrifty and making best use of what's available. I personally LOVE haggis, neeps n tatties....that's turnip and potato. I would never force anyone to try haggis, in fact quite the opposite...it's amazing how preconceived ideas will actually override reality. Approach tasting haggis with an open mind and I'm pretty sure that maybe 7 out of 10 would ask for more. The only thing dark and sinister in Scotland is Glasgow city center at closing time on a saturday night !!


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! You're pretty cool! 
But whats the whole thing with the bagpipes..... J/K ;P


----------



## J Morningstar

"Here's an avatar that isn't a cartoon or an old lady in spandex and baggy sweaters"
I give a Triple    
And a "you can say that again!!!"
 :}


----------



## Darwinsdad

Nice avitar sansoucie and the origin of the kilt goes back to the french actually. Not sure where I saw it but it was a trivia question I had to solve and that was the answer.


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! Glad you guys get the "humor" in the avatar  Guess not ALL 30+ women wear spandex, eh?  

I gotta find some scottish history stuff now!


----------



## Keith Richard

Darwinsdad said:
			
		

> the origin of the kilt goes back to the french actually.


I'm not an encyclopedia on history and I'm regularly wrong, but you'll need to convince on this one. True, the Scots have had (and still do have) strong relationship with the French, but I don't know of any French styles that may have influenced the kilt.


----------



## sansoucie

Well, I hope this one is true Keith! See my husband is French (thus the name SANSOUCIE... his surname) And I could have lotsa ammo about the french wearing dresses!! LOL!

Thats a JOKE, I am not saying you're wearing a dress. Just a very manly and tasteful skirt  ;P


----------



## MrFeexit

Kilt Stuff 




Read this stuff. Not sure about the French/Kilt connection.


----------



## sansoucie

Darn... no ammo to be found there.  But an excellent article. My ancestors wore a leaf...


----------



## sunnymarcie

> A true Scotsman will never tell!!!! I've always been of the opinion that there are far more interesting and exciting ways for a lady to establish what's going on under there.


Yes there are And who said anything about being a lady  

There is someone here I'd like to see in my plaide clan MacDonald here 

Can't wait for the Highland Games..........lots of men in kilts! ;P


----------



## protheus

sansoucie said:
			
		

> LOL! Glad you guys get the "humor" in the avatar  Guess not ALL 30+ women wear spandex, eh?


*ouch*  The shortage is worse than I thought.  I count myself doubly lucky to have married one of those thirty or so women.  By the way, why aren't they on the CITES list?

The environmentally conscious among us must do something to increase the "woman" population, before they disappear.

Chris

PS: Save the woman!


----------



## Jeri

protheus said:
			
		

> *ouch*  The shortage is worse than I thought.  I count myself doubly lucky to have married one of those thirty or so women.  By the way, why aren't they on the CITES list?
> 
> The environmentally conscious among us must do something to increase the "woman" population, before they disappear.
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS: Save the woman!


I believe what she was meaning by 30+ was age not amount. There are (happily) a lot of 30+ women around.

Jeri


----------



## protheus

Jeri said:
			
		

> I believe what she was meaning by 30+ was age not amount. There are (happily) a lot of 30+ women around.
> 
> Jeri



Kidding.

Chris


----------



## Malkavian

Geez I had no idea starting out that this threa was this long :b

This one's fairly recent 







Fun with black lights


----------



## spider

Geez,It`s like the devil Changed his color.


----------



## Malkavian

That's about the standard reply I've gotten so far

Well and that one guy said i lookd like Rob Zombie


----------



## spider

Malkavian said:
			
		

> That's about the standard reply I've gotten so far
> 
> Well and that one guy said i lookd like Rob Zombie




 Nah,Rob Zombie has more facial hair.And he has thicker hair.
 No Rob Zombie here.


----------



## The Red Queen

This is the cutest picture I have of myself... I'm the brat on the left (I think I was 4 years old) 
The brat on the right is LiL' Sis, and the redneck in the middle is my sperm donor (AKA Daddy)


----------



## spider

LOL!



 Cute indeed...


----------



## Botar

*From the "Agony of Defeat" files*

I like to call this one, "Botar with a broken nose".

Long story short, my karate instructor re-established the pecking order in a sparring class earlier this week.

Botar


----------



## sansoucie

OUCH!!

My uncle, only a few yrs older than me, was a tri state champ in kickboxing and later Thai boxing... after tournaments he looked like he'd been run over by a truck.  He tried to get me into martial arts ( laugh, go ahead) but I didn't see the sense in standing there and getting hit when there are things such as perfectly good firearms  ;P Ya know how your hair is short? Well he had just gotten a SHORT buzz cut and got into a fight OUT of the ring with a coupla guys. He won, but his head looked like something off of Alien or something.  

On easter we were all over at the grandparents house and he brought a tape of his buddies son who is now in touranemts.... 11 yrs old and this kid is outstanding! I mean aggressive as hell but under control. I imagine we will be hearing a lot out of that kid. The daughter was outstanding, too, but too cute to be kicking butt in a ring! LOL!

Do you have kids, and if so are you going to get them into it?

Melissa


----------



## abstract

Geez Charlie - you been flying through those BICs lately?  I have the sudden urge to mop my floor........


----------



## Botar

@ Sansoucie - Emma has been taking for over a year now.  She should be testing for her green belt next month and she's sparred once a week since January.  Her sparring sessions look a little like the old "Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots" game, but I'm sure she'll come around.  This thread was back when she first started.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=8733&highlight=karate

@ Abstract - You completely lost me.  Send my girl over to explain it to me.  

Botar


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! She's so cute! My 10 yr old is timid, but my 5 yr old would be GREAT at this. She is a highly aggressive competitive kid already. yeeeap, takes after me  

Like the rockem sockem robot thing! Did you ever do any martial arts stuff in Missouri? If so, you may know my uncle. While back he was "Da MAN" in martial arts around here. Then all of a sudden he got old


----------



## Aviculariinae

And here is I,if you can see me..............







Cheers
brendan


----------



## genious_gr

i feel thirsty.....


----------



## GQ.

Here is a picture of me in Manitoba last week.  The Narcisse Snake Pits are a must see!


----------



## Kugellager

Just realized there are no recent pics of myself in here.

Here's me in my living room after a long day at work.

John
];'P


----------



## Griot

*Thats me...*

Me and my ex-girlie from SLC...

Greetz

Dan


----------



## sansoucie

Kugell!!! Looks like something off of Jacobs Ladder or other horror film..... or when my hub gets home.


----------



## spider

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Just realized there are no recent pics of myself in here.
> 
> Here's me in my living room after a long day at work.
> 
> John
> ];'P




 You feelin` ok Kuge man?


----------



## Kugellager

spider said:
			
		

> You feelin` ok Kuge man?


Whatever do you mean?

John
];'>


----------



## da_illest

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Whatever do you mean?
> 
> John
> ];'>


what have you been smoking kug!? lol.. 

ps. i'm not joking


----------



## spider

Now.... I beleive in Aliens!!!!


----------



## kellygirl

Distant relative of Gollum, perhaps?

-Kelly


----------



## Kugellager

I am here to take your children and to impregnate your females.

The_Kugellager


----------



## da_illest

amazing what photoshop'll do eh...


----------



## LPacker79

da_illest said:
			
		

> amazing what photoshop'll do eh...


Photoshop? You mean John really DOESN'T look like that?   :? Damn, now I'm going to be disappointed at the conference. He was talking about Roswell a few months ago, I thought maybe he was going back home......   ;P


----------



## da_illest

somehow i get a strange feeling he looks like the bad guy off matrix.. agent somthing...  ;P


----------



## LPacker79

da_illest said:
			
		

> somehow i get a strange feeling he looks like the bad guy off matrix.. agent somthing...  ;P


Smith! Hmmmmm......no not really. I don't see it anyways.


----------



## Vys

Is he thick, is he corruded?
Is he wise, is he shrouded?
Is he sound, is he feathered?
Was he round, was he tethered?
Was he weak, like a marlin?
Is he drunk, well only just startin'

Strange picture, my chest looks all puffed out. It isn't really. Well.
And no, my shirt isn't gay, it's stylish  I admit I hate all those striped things..they remind me of wallpaper. Anyway, I must be going.


----------



## skinheaddave

Had to go to a wedding this weekend.  Tamara was a bridesmaid so we had to dedicate three days to the ordeal (and yes, it was an ordeal).  One up-side, though, is that we actually have a half decent picture of the two of us.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Spider-man 2

AHHHHHH, what a cute couple!  She looks like a keeper.  Nice Catch    .

Weddings aren't bad, or are they?


----------



## arachnoid

Here's Joey...


----------



## skinheaddave

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Weddings aren't bad, or are they?


The wedding itself was surviveable.  The reception also would have been if it weren't for the other things.  We had to go to the rehearsal on Thursday and then hang around until Saturday throughout all the preperations.  If any of you guys have ever been around women heading up to a wedding, you will realize that they lose what is left of their sanity.  25 minutes into a discussion as to which bridesmaid should shower first the night before the wedding and I just have to leave the room.  Proof indeed that for the most part the standup comedians are right.  Fortunately one of the other bridesmaid's dates was there and we took a little break on Friday.  Ended up at Toys R Us playing with all the toys.  Then it was back to the insanity.  Inbetween the wedding and the reception (a time that should be reserved for napping), I ended up driving around following a bus.   

And yes, Tamara is a keeper.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crotalus

A recent picture of me, sober for a change..

/Lelle


----------



## sansoucie

Weird ... my family has the same coloring : black hair darker skin and blue or green eyes! LOL! I'd have never guessed that coloring was also common in Sweden.


----------



## Crotalus

sansoucie said:
			
		

> Weird ... my family has the same coloring : black hair darker skin and blue or green eyes! LOL! I'd have never guessed that coloring was also common in Sweden.


Well my skin isnt darker... its white and my hair isnt black.. But that picture have a weird color (yellowish) to it. Not common with darker skin and green eyes here.

/Lelle


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! Yeah, my camera has a yellowish filter to it also! I always picture Swedes as super pale. Nice Pic Crotalus! Sober and all


----------



## genious_gr

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A recent picture of me, sober for a change..
> 
> /Lelle


 "Anyone got a problem with that?"


----------



## Freddie

Planning to pot some chili... 
Almost summer. *dreaming*


----------



## Kugellager

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> One up-side, though, is that we actually have a half decent picture of the two of us.
> Dave


Gosh...if that were the only picture I had ever seen of you guys I'd think you were 'Normal'...I know better...;P

It IS a very nice photo of you guys though...I empathize with you on the wedding formalities.  I was a groomsman for my sisters wedding...my sister is a perfectionist in some things and can be very demanding to say the least...wasn't able to 'escape' to Toys 'R' Us though...

John
];')


----------



## Crotalus

Freddie said:
			
		

> Planning to pot some chili...
> Almost summer. *dreaming*


Nice... 

/Lelle


----------



## Fenris

Me.  Drunk as all bloody hell.


----------



## Silver.x

Lookin' Good Freddie!

Aidan


----------



## sansoucie

No fair Fen... you're hair is longer than mine now!! Ok, now get a pic where your face is visible  ;P


----------



## Fenris

My hair is a couple inches past my collar bones right now.  I'm going to let it grow to the bottom of my ribs.



			
				sansoucie said:
			
		

> Ok, now get a pic where your face is visible  ;P


NEIN!  It shall not be done.  :} 

Actually there is a pick of me with my face showing a few pages back.  Better hurry before I remove it! ;P


----------



## sansoucie

Took me a while to find it LOL! I never noticed it there. BTW, you'd be cute if ya's shave that poop off yer face  :}  ( Sorry, have a problem with facial hair... and back hair for that matter...  )


----------



## Fenris

Haha screw that.  Never shall I be baby faced!


----------



## sansoucie

MEN


----------



## Tony

Thanks Freddie

Now I need a new keyboard 
T


----------



## cichlidsman

*my pic*

i don't know if this is going to work.


----------



## Malkavian

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A recent picture of me, sober for a change..
> 
> /Lelle



Geez, from that pic i wanna picture you about 2 meters and some change tall and muscled...very imposing, at least thats the impression i get. not that that's a bad thing




Here's a nutty one of myself I took last night for another message board...guess ill inflict it on you guys too


----------



## Immortal_sin

here you go...


----------



## MrDeranged

Been a while since I posted in this thread.  Here's one of me and the family.

Scott


----------



## da_illest

Malkavian said:
			
		

> Geez, from that pic i wanna picture you about 2 meters and some change tall and muscled...very imposing, at least thats the impression i get. not that that's a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nutty one of myself I took last night for another message board...guess ill inflict it on you guys too


you look nuts! lol... you have that blank stare in your eyes like your about to do something stupid.. lol..  ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

mrderanged said:
			
		

> Been a while since I posted in this thread.  Here's one of me and the family.
> 
> Scott
> 
> oh my! The kids have their hair cut
> What happened to their wild do s???!~!!
> They look distressingly normal
> so do you and Debby for that matter


----------



## cichlidsman

*da illest*

you look like someone i know for some reason. your not form newfoundland or alberta are you.


----------



## Crotalus

> Geez, from that pic i wanna picture you about 2 meters and some change tall and muscled...very imposing, at least thats the impression i get. not that that's a bad thing


Eh not really 2m.. the rest was right on ;-)

/Lelle


----------



## aftershock

This is me, on vaccation in greece. Running around looking for Scolopendra cingulata. I found a few and a few wolfspiders and millipedes as well.


----------



## cichlidsman

aftershock said:
			
		

> This is me, on vaccation in greece. Running around looking for Scolopendra cingulata. I found a few and a few wolfspiders and millipedes as well.


if i were to go somewere like that, would there be a problem getting the spiders home to canada?


----------



## Overmenneske

Well, was out and about with the camera, so why not a picture of our hero?


----------



## Swifty

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A recent picture of me, sober for a change..
> 
> /Lelle



I wondered why you looked so unhappy....go get a beer Lelle!


----------



## RazorRipley

*My semi-ugly pic*

Why people want to look at us, I have no idea, but Im a sport...


----------



## da_illest

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> you look like someone i know for some reason. your not form newfoundland or alberta are you.


i'm not even in this thread  :?  lol.. i'll post a few pics soon


----------



## da_illest

here's a late pic of me... it's pretty funny but i was being silly with the camera, hehe... i know you like my fade in this pic, it came out nice eh?


----------



## da_illest

aftershock said:
			
		

> This is me, on vaccation in greece. Running around looking for Scolopendra cingulata. I found a few and a few wolfspiders and millipedes as well.


you look like a kid in a candy store.. lol


----------



## Angelo

da_illest said:
			
		

> here's a late pic of me... it's pretty funny but i was being silly with the camera, hehe... i know you like my fade in this pic, it came out nice eh?


ILLEST!!!!....sexy beast! i like the suit (that is a suit your wearing, right?) now all you need to do is get a pic of you rightside-up


----------



## Ker

I'm a social little creature so I will join the masses. Hi everyone... HERE I AM!! LOL.  And, yes, the ultimate sin.. Im posing with a four legged fuzzy instead of an eight legged one.  Please forgive me!!


----------



## Angelo

Ker said:
			
		

> I'm a social little creature so I will join the masses. Hi everyone... HERE I AM!! LOL.  And, yes, the ultimate sin.. Im posing with a four legged fuzzy instead of an eight legged one.  Please forgive me!!


uuh the cats tail....man i gotta get my mind outta the gutter. sorry :8o 

your really pretty ker!


----------



## Ker

Holy Cow.. never noticed that until you said something.. thats actually quite funny.. my poor cat..


----------



## ChrisNCT

*Here's Me*

Here I am all in my glory in the Cold North East wintertime.


----------



## Socrates

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Here I am all in my glory in the Cold North East wintertime.


Well, well...lookie here.     ...but wait a minute....you're wearing the WRONG hat!  Cowboys fan?  Giant fan here (even though they had a lousy last season)
Nice pic Chris!


----------



## pategirl

Here's lil ol' plain me:


----------



## da_illest

Angelo said:
			
		

> ILLEST!!!!....sexy beast! i like the suit (that is a suit your wearing, right?) now all you need to do is get a pic of you rightside-up


sorry buddy, i don't roll that way    ;P   .. lol... j/p


----------



## protheus

Lostkat said:
			
		

> He's a serial killer.... can't you tell?
> 
> p.s. Here's me with my new red hair... looking... tired


I absolutely love that shirt.  Where did it come from? 

Chris


----------



## MizM

O.K. I give. Here's a recent one. Me, my G. aureostriata, and BOTH of my chins!!


----------



## Spider-man 2

I guess I can post a pic of me, unless u have already looked at my album.  I took this tonight while I was holding my G. aureostriata, Bean.  She's my fav and most trusted T.  I wouldn't let any of my other Ts do this and No, I am not showing off.  ;P  Did it for the exp. and the feeling on my face (plus I was very careful with her), just so no one decides to attack me. :8o 




BTW, Mizm, looks like we have something in common.  You are pretty BTW also.


----------



## kellygirl

@pategirl-- You are not plain at all!  That is a lovely picture of you.  Is it a graduation picture?

-Kelly


----------



## littlefoot

might as well jump into the picture posting fun. here's a rather small picture of me  

- Fatima


----------



## rapunzel

*I guess its time for an updated picture*

At the Hoover Dam with my boyfriend:


----------



## Fenris

littlefoot said:
			
		

> might as well jump into the picture posting fun. here's a rather small picture of me
> 
> - Fatima


HUbbah hubbah.


----------



## Rourke

*Off-topic, but not worthy of new thread, I think.*

Awright, Razor, I gotta know......what's up with the ad jingles in your sig?  Have you actually found a way to get paid for chiming in to these Watering Hole melees?  I mean, is your 2 cents worth 50 cents or something??  If so, let me in!  I wanna be rich!  I'll never shut up!!


----------



## Socrates

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> ok, I know how to do this now, anyone makes fun of how I look, and I wont leave no animals in my inheritance to ya


....so if I said something "nice" about how you look, would that mean I get your Ts *before* you die?   

Wow, you're TALL! ....and look at those pretty blue eyes.....  
 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## pategirl

kellygirl said:
			
		

> @pategirl-- You are not plain at all!  That is a lovely picture of you.  Is it a graduation picture?
> 
> -Kelly


Yes it is...two years old, but I look the same.    Thanks.


----------



## RazorRipley

*Someone noticed my ads *



			
				Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Awright, Razor, I gotta know......what's up with the ad jingles in your sig?  Have you actually found a way to get paid for chiming in to these Watering Hole melees?  I mean, is your 2 cents worth 50 cents or something??  If so, let me in!  I wanna be rich!  I'll never shut up!!


I dunno, just a fun thing I do, I think of a different slogan daily. Sometimes I use my imagination and pretend that Im being sponsered by all the different products I like  Ha!! Just my trademark I guess.


----------



## RazorRipley

*Welcome to my will*



			
				Socrates said:
			
		

> ....so if I said something "nice" about how you look, would that mean I get your Ts *before* you die?
> 
> Wow, you're TALL! ....and look at those pretty blue eyes.....
> 
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Not only will you get my Ts, you will also have first grabs at my scorpions, leaf tail geckos, snakes, centipeded, preying mantid(though she wont be around too much longer) beta fish named 'Purpie' which you can change if you like. and the rest of my collections. Thank you!


----------



## MizM

rapunzel said:
			
		

> At the Hoover Dam with my boyfriend:


Wow rapunzel, my hubby is a long-haired biker lookin' dude too!!!   But his is a little more gray!


----------



## Swifty

Me and my future pro ball player. I know i'm not much to look at but my boy is here to take up the slack! 

I've got an excuse though, I'm pushing 40 this year!


----------



## MizM

Swifty said:
			
		

> Me and my future pro ball player. I know i'm not much to look at but my boy is here to take up the slack!
> 
> I've got an excuse though, I'm pushing 40 this year!


40!   You're just a pup!! Cute little sling ya got there!


----------



## Socrates

Swifty said:
			
		

> Me and my future pro ball player. I know i'm not much to look at but my boy is here to take up the slack!
> 
> I've got an excuse though, I'm pushing 40 this year!


Swifty, what the heck are you talking about?  You look VERY HANDSOME (IMHO).  

....I need to add here that I have a future pro-baller (football) as well...at least that's his dream, and I'm certainly keeping my fingers crossed for him.

...here he is....  ....and I'm a VERY proud mom.


----------



## Swifty

Socrates said:
			
		

> Swifty, what the heck are you talking about?  You look VERY HANDSOME (IMHO).
> 
> ....I need to add here that I have a future pro-baller (football) as well...at least that's his dream, and I'm certainly keeping my fingers crossed for him.
> 
> ...here he is....  ....and I'm a VERY proud mom.


Oh, he looks tough too! 
My boy is into that baseball thing, and he teaches me every day!  I love it, and you should hear me in the stands, (I embarass the wife quite often, one of my past times...hehe)

Swifty


----------



## blckwidow75

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> ok, I know how to do this now, anyone makes fun of how I look, and I wont leave no animals in my inheritance to ya


Before I say anything, I am NOT making fun of you....
You look like Gary Busey!  What T's do I have to choose from???


----------



## RazorRipley

blckwidow75 said:
			
		

> Before I say anything, I am NOT making fun of you....
> You look like Gary Busey!  What T's do I have to choose from???


For saying I look like Gary Busey? You get.... my male rose hair. the DEAD one


----------



## MizM

If I tell you how much you look like Brad Pitt, will you give me a P. metallica?


----------



## RazorRipley

*Poecilotheria metallica... Not just an old metal act*



			
				MizM said:
			
		

> If I tell you how much you look like Brad Pitt, will you give me a P. metallica?


MizM... You can have 100% of my Poecilotheria metallicas! I promise.

100% of all ZERO that I have... If I did have some, Id let you have a few though. I enjoy sharing.


----------



## rapunzel

*Oh he has grey, MizM..*



			
				MizM said:
			
		

> Wow rapunzel, my hubby is a long-haired biker lookin' dude too!!!   But his is a little more gray!


He will be pretty upset if I post this grungy picture of him with my roses, but, hey-he's computer illiterate, so I can do what I want  :} 

He claims that the kids and I have given him each one he has in his goatee..


----------



## da_illest

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> ok, I know how to do this now, anyone makes fun of how I look, and I wont leave no animals in my inheritance to ya


relax elvis... lol


----------



## MichaelH

*OK gonna try this...*

Lets see if this works...if so heres me.


----------



## spider

Oh god, I think I just met the old Version of me...


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> Oh god, I think I just met the old Version of me...


OMG!  I can SO see it!  But don't worry MichaelH, I think Spider is a cutie


----------



## spider

I have to agree with you there, From seeing him, I`d have to say I`m not half bad lookin`....


----------



## MichaelH

Old??? And here I thought I was only 35 years young! =)


----------



## The Red Queen

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Old??? And here I thought I was only 35 years young! =)


LOL!  Well, it's all relative... you are 3 times Spiders age, 10 years older than I, and 2 years younger than my brother.  Don't fret about it


----------



## The_Phantom

Ker said:
			
		

> I'm a social little creature so I will join the masses. Hi everyone... HERE I AM!! LOL.  And, yes, the ultimate sin.. Im posing with a four legged fuzzy instead of an eight legged one.  Please forgive me!!


Pretty kitty...looks like our new orangie, Scarlett. Is this a boy or girl?



			
				pategirl said:
			
		

> Here's lil ol' plain me:


I think u look gorgeous, not plain!

Heres 2 of lil ol me.


----------



## The Red Queen

Since everyone seems to be posting pics of themselves all dressed up, I figured I might as well share one of the few that I have of me in a dress and makeup, lol!  It's from my highschool senior prom, about a million (or maybe just 7) years ago.


----------



## spider

One word can describe this.... Beautiful.
Simply put.


 Longbord1 better back off... ;P 



 Though we (longbord1 and I) Don`t stand a chance. 


 The eyes look very wicked, BTW.


----------



## spider

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Pretty kitty...looks like our new orangie, Scarlett. Is this a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I think u look gorgeous, not plain!
> 
> Heres 2 of lil ol me.




 The second pic, Are you going for the Sporty Vice City look?


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> The eyes look very wicked, BTW.


LOL!  My eyes are supposed to be green, not red... but you know how cameras are  



			
				spider said:
			
		

> Longbord1 better back off... ;P
> Though we (longbord1 and I) Don`t stand a chance.


Just wait a few more years until you're legal


----------



## kellygirl

Here are some pics taken of me this morning when I went to my friends' graduation.  Thought I'd post them since it's a rare occasion that I actually wear makeup!   ;P 

There are also some body shots of me from this morning in my Weight Loss Thread...

-Kelly


----------



## RazorRipley

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Since everyone seems to be posting pics of themselves all dressed up, I figured I might as well share one of the few that I have of me in a dress and makeup, lol!  It's from my highschool senior prom, about a million (or maybe just 7) years ago.


Yer a cute girl.. sorry about laughing at the Dave Mustaine thing (but hes a cute girl also)


----------



## The Red Queen

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Yer a cute girl.. sorry about laughing at the Dave Mustaine thing (but hes a cute girl also)



No need to be sorry... it was funny   I'm still laughing at that one


----------



## spider

Can we say that?

" HE is a very cute GIRL."    ??


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> Can we say that?
> 
> " HE is a very cute GIRL."    ??


If his hair is longer than mine is, then yes you can, lol!


----------



## spider

Maybe all he needs now is a sex change.


----------



## MizM

spider said:
			
		

> Maybe all he needs now is a sex change.


NO NO NO!! Dave is wickedly sexy JUST THE WAY HE IS!! Leave him alone!


----------



## spider

Let us compare... Compare the picture in your avatar.


 Does anyone agree with me here when I say MizM is related to him? ;P


----------



## MizM

I look more like Kevin Bacon that Dave Mustaine!!!

But then, I wouldn't mind HAVING RELATIONS with Dave!! ;P


----------



## The_Phantom

spider said:
			
		

> The second pic, Are you going for the Sporty Vice City look?


I would have to say no, because I have no idea what that is.  ;P


----------



## The Red Queen

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> I would have to say no, because I have no idea what that is.  ;P


I think he is talking about the video game Vice City.


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> I think he is talking about the video game Vice City.





 She does`nt know...

 You know how old people are, Amanda.  ;P


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> She does`nt know...
> 
> You know how old people are, Amanda.  ;P



Hey! Wait a minute, she's only 2 months older than I am!  She's not old yet! LOL!


----------



## spider

OK, Well I guess shes not that old.


 But how can she not know about Vice City?!


----------



## MizM

I'm 43 and know TOO MUCH about Vice City. My son was playing it and he picked up a hooker... he's ONLY 9!!!!!


----------



## spider

LMAO, That gives you health on the game, But they are too pricey!


----------



## chuck

spider said:
			
		

> LMAO, That gives you health on the game, But they are too pricey!



kill them afterwards and take their money.  i prefer to use the shotgun and watch them fly


----------



## spider

I do the same thing, Just with a missile launcher.


----------



## The Red Queen

At about the time my ex-boyfriend was playing Vice City, I was playing Metroid Prime... a much better game IMO


----------



## death66

*For All Tha Hulkamaniacs!*



			
				The Red Queen said:
			
		

> At about the time my ex-boyfriend was playing Vice City, I was playing Metroid Prime... a much better game IMO


sweet jebus u have great taste in das video games!!! metroid is my favorite fanchise evAR!  prime just happens to be my favorite game fer das gamecube as of right now. long live NINTENDO!!!!!!!!

anyhoo here is a sweet pic of my HOGAN 'stache that i once grew...LOL ;P 

*LEMME TELL YA SOMETHIN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spider

Yea anyways, I could not read half of that... ;P


But, My favorite game is probably Any Mario game.

 Like he said, Long live nintendo.


----------



## The_Phantom

spider said:
			
		

> OK, Well I guess shes not that old.
> 
> 
> But how can she not know about Vice City?!


 ;P Gee, thanks. Im not THAT old. Huh! You know,...I might have seen commercials for Vice city, but Im not totally sure. Also, I only have a Super Nintendo. I dont have anything newer than that, so I dont own any of these fancy games.


----------



## Angelo

heres another pic of me. my other pic is way back in this thread but im to lazy to find it


----------



## da_illest

Angelo said:
			
		

> heres another pic of me. my other pic is way back in this thread but im to lazy to find it


wuttup pimp?


----------



## spider

da_illest said:
			
		

> wuttup pimp?




 I swear that explains ALOT!!!

 So he is your pimp? ;P


----------



## Vys

"No locked doors, No windows barred
No things to make my brain seem scarred"
:
Jingizu


----------



## Angelo

da_illest said:
			
		

> wuttup pimp?


hahahaaha   pimpin' aint easy....


----------



## Matt B

here's one of me about 2 months ago at my junior prom...


----------



## dennis

Angelo said:
			
		

> heres another pic of me. my other pic is way back in this thread but im to lazy to find it


Didn't you know, when you sit down you are supposed to unbutton the coat of your suit. Then when you stand up again, button the first 2, leave the last one unbuttoned. (hope this is making sense )


----------



## Gene

*Hey everyone!*

I am a newbie and glad to be here. Here is my mug with my buddy Yoshi. (Yoshi is the cute one with scales   )

Later, Gene


----------



## Angelo

dennis said:
			
		

> Didn't you know, when you sit down you are supposed to unbutton the coat of your suit. Then when you stand up again, button the first 2, leave the last one unbuttoned. (hope this is making sense )


really???...crap...that picture was actually my first time of me wearing a suit, cuz it was my cousins wedding and all...guess ya learn something new everyday. man i feel like a total dummy know...


----------



## da_illest

spider said:
			
		

> I swear that explains ALOT!!!
> 
> So he is your pimp? ;P


really? and what exactly are you trying to say by that cody? c'mon, don't be shy, i won't bite....

and no, me and him used to run the same block...


----------



## Ker

Death 66.. wish I could remember the characters name.. but there is a kid in the movie Empire Records that you look almost exactly like..


----------



## death66

@ Ker ==> i have found myself unable to pay attention to that movie; therefore, i am uncertain of the character of which you speak.  hopefully its not a bad thing   

anyhoo i must admit that...I <3 MONKIESSSSS


----------



## spider

da_illest said:
			
		

> really? and what exactly are you trying to say by that cody? c'mon, don't be shy, i won't bite....
> 
> and no, me and him used to run the same block...




 What was the name of the Block ?   Pimpme lane?


----------



## da_illest

spider said:
			
		

> What was the name of the Block ?   Pimpme lane?


cody, what are you tryin' to say son?
no, it was pimpyourmom lane...


----------



## spider

Dude, Chill the hell out! 

I made a Joke. You need to lighten up and don`t make some punk a$$ comment about my mom. You need to go clean out your Vagina and think about it. Don`t let me get on your nerves about some joke. So chill out!


 After all the crap I have heard you say about people, You need to listen to how they feel. Don`t worry about a 14 year olds Joke about someones pimp. 


 Hell, I bet you don`t even know the man personally. You don`t even know me personally, Nor do you know my mother!!!


 You don`t know her first name!

 So clean out your Vaginal area and chill out!


----------



## spider

da_illest said:
			
		

> cody, what are you tryin' to say son?
> no, it was pimpyourmom lane...



 You know what.. I am not gonna let some immature Di## Like you get me fired up...


 BTW, It`s called spell check, Look into it.


----------



## da_illest

spider said:
			
		

> You know what.. I am not gonna let some immature Di## Like you get me fired up...
> 
> 
> BTW, It`s called spell check, Look into it.


sounds good... you can play around all you want but don't dis-respect me.. i don't know you..


----------



## spider

da_illest said:
			
		

> sounds good... you can play around all you want but don't dis-respect me.. i don't know you..



 Disrespect? 


 Don`t know me? Well good, Lets keep it that way!

 This is stupid, You know what... You could go to hell for all I care. 


 As the Senor Deranged`s Siggy says: Over, Done, Finished, threw. 

 So just chill out and you are talking like you`re my dads age!
 What are you, 17?


----------



## Tony

Hey Cody, toss in a "sit down francis"..then again thats too left field I bet


Notice the wink
T


----------



## spider

I`m afraid I`m not following you there on that one...


----------



## Angelo

yo spider, dude chill out and stop throwin crap at illest. he just made a statement to ME, if you didnt know how to respond, you shouldnt have responded at all. do you really think im illest's pimp??? grow up man, and you shouldnt be getting pissed for something that you fired up. from what i see the only reason why illest is puttin you down is cuz you start it first. just chill out, and in the future, dont respond to something if you dont know how to respond to it, or at least in the right way. no disrespect to you or anything spider...


----------



## da_illest

monantony said:
			
		

> Hey Cody, toss in a "sit down francis"..then again thats too left field I bet
> 
> 
> Notice the wink
> T


for some reason i had a feeling you'd pop in right about now... and smilies don't make anything better. ie, jonathon you skanky little girl! let it go! i'm sorry i hurt your poor little feelings in the past  ;P


----------



## spider

Like I said, It was a Joke, You might end up saying the same things in the future.


----------



## Tony

This thread needs more pics, n less chatter!
T


----------



## Angelo

monantony said:
			
		

> This thread needs more pics, n less chatter!
> T


AMEN to that....ON WITH THE PIX!!!......


----------



## spider

monantony said:
			
		

> This thread needs more pics, n less chatter!
> T





 Agreed, Truse, Da_Illest?


----------



## da_illest

Angelo said:
			
		

> yo spider, dude chill out and stop throwin crap at illest. he just made a statement to ME, if you didnt know how to respond, you shouldnt have responded at all. do you really think im illest's pimp??? grow up man, and you shouldnt be getting pissed for something that you fired up. from what i see the only reason why illest is puttin you down is cuz you start it first. just chill out, and in the future, dont respond to something if you dont know how to respond to it, or at least in the right way. no disrespect to you or anything spider...


respect angelo... if you didn't say nuttin' i'd have 50 000 people crash down on me and give me a verbal beatdown for some reason or other... lol... respect b... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




... if only we could knock each others teeth out thru the computer screen, it would save the mods the trouble of reading so much...


----------



## da_illest

spider said:
			
		

> Agreed, Truse, Da_Illest?


truce bro... i wasn't really arguing with you though, just talking...


----------



## spider

LOL, I got serious for a moment there, But then I thought it was just a little silly.


----------



## Tony

I called for pics..
Me at ATS 03, just munched a cricket, the next shot was my big mouth so I figured not to post it, lest you all have more ammo
Tony


----------



## The Red Queen

OK, on with the pics!  This is a pic my so called friend Susan took of me while I was sleeping... it has been edited so I'm not showing off my underwear, lol!  Susan later emailed this pic to a bunch of our high school buddies... I didn't think it was very funny at the time, but now I laugh every time I see it 

Edit:  I'm probably going to regret posting this pic, lol!


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> OK, on with the pics!  This is a pic my so called friend Susan took of me while I was sleeping... it has been edited so I'm not showing off my underwear, lol!  Susan later emailed this pic to a bunch of our high school buddies... I didn't think it was very funny at the time, but now I laugh every time I see it
> 
> Edit:  I'm probably going to regret posting this pic, lol!




 Like I say Every night to my Dear friend, Sweet Dreams!


----------



## The Red Queen

Is that a bad shaking of your head, or good?  LOL!


----------



## Zombie

Oh.
Bad.
So very bad.
Only 3 other things besides red hair, pale skin and tarantulas that creep me out.
Action figures, horror films, and an appreciation for metal.

(shakes head again)


----------



## The Red Queen

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> Oh.
> Bad.
> So very bad.
> Only 3 other things besides red hair, pale skin and tarantulas that creep me out.
> Action figures, horror films, and an appreciation for metal.
> 
> (shakes head again)


That's me, all of the above!  LOL!  And I'm proud to be creepy


----------



## Henry Kane

monantony said:
			
		

> This thread needs more pics, n less chatter!
> T


True...on the other hand,(and I shouldn't admit it) the recent chatter has me cracking the hell up. Guess I should post a pic of someone...hmmm...


----------



## Immortal_sin

for the info...Gary is way cuter and more badass than the pics can show 
Whoa, 93 pages of this...how crazy is that?!!!


----------



## Zombie

My sister got the looks.


----------



## dennis

da_illest said:
			
		

> ... if only we could knock each others teeth out thru the computer screen, it would save the mods the trouble of reading so much...


And you a lot of dental bills ...


----------



## Gillian

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> My sister got the looks.


I am SO disagreeing..  
Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian


----------



## Crotalus

Party

/Lelle


----------



## da_illest

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Party
> 
> /Lelle


you remind me of silvester stalone..... on steroids... lol...  ;P

you'd make a good bad guy in a movie...


----------



## Israel2004

Red Queen all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## The Red Queen

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Red Queen all I can say is WOW!!!


Why thank you


----------



## Israel2004




----------



## word

here's me with my sexy girlfriend:


----------



## MrFeexit

OK Word...get your clothes on and trim out the dang window and door!

Hey what part of WI are you in?

Mad Town would be my guess...but just a guess.


----------



## Demonica




----------



## word

MrFeexit said:
			
		

> OK Word...get your clothes on and trim out the dang window and door!
> 
> Hey what part of WI are you in?
> 
> Mad Town would be my guess...but just a guess.


well, the door is trimmed out at least.  i'll get to the window one of these days 

actually, i live up near green bay.  i do a lot of travelling, tho, and i've been thru plover a couple of times.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> This is a pic my so called friend Susan took of me while I was sleeping...


Am I glad I covered myself from head to... ankle when I was sleeping at your place.


----------



## defour

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Party
> 
> /Lelle



Lelle,

I can understand your affinity for rattlesnakes; you have the same, viperine "one more step and I'll kill you" thing going on.  Very cool.  People usually think I'm a NASA flight controller, which I suppose is fitting since I have a collection of them in my cellar.

Steve


----------



## priZZ

*How do You look?*

Just like in the Title. I just wanna know something about You, and I think, when we saw pix about each other, then it will become a little more personal!   

So this is me:







Just an odd T fan from Hungary!


----------



## Brian S

This is me


----------



## Mr. X

There's a thread for this in the watering hole forum called: Who's behind the computer?....and there's lot of people...over 93 pages i think.

xav


----------



## Citharischius

This is me , My name is Jamy , 16, and I from The Netherlands ...








Sorry , I dont have any "normal" photo's of myself  Gheghe just "studio-pix"
 ;P


----------



## priZZ

Oh... sorry! I just ever visited Tarantulas Forum. I never looked in the others... My bad!


----------



## versus

well, here's me.....haha.. ;P  quite small pic...


----------



## priZZ

Ooops... see, that is why open a new thread was a good idea!   

I can tell i love Jamy!!!


----------



## Citharischius

priZZ said:
			
		

> Ooops... see, that is why open a new thread was a good idea!
> 
> I can tell i love Jamy!!!


Wahahaa LOL


----------



## priZZ

I see it will become mooore personal! LOL


----------



## versus

more pics....everyone... let's see how ya guys looks like!!~ it will be fun~~...haha ;P  ;P


----------



## Citharischius

versus said:
			
		

> more pics....everyone... let's see how ya guys looks like!!~ it will be fun~~...haha ;P  ;P



Where's your pix then ?


----------



## priZZ

Just above.

My friend called Jackie Chan! Just kidding...


----------



## Citharischius

Here's another one 







One year ago already ..time fly's ! 

Oh and this is a quite new picture







Just for fun , dont take it to serious


----------



## priZZ

If You take it serious then I will die...  :8o


----------



## versus

omg...this really rocks!!...   :}


----------



## Citharischius

Damnit , the first doens't work ...


----------



## priZZ

Can You send me Your full collection???


----------



## versus

Citharischius said:
			
		

> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year ago already ..time fly's !
> 
> Oh and this is a quite new picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun , dont take it to serious


your eye sight is just melting everyone in the board..~~


----------



## priZZ

100%

I'm already fluid...


----------



## versus

still got any other pics??? bring it on.....   ;P  ;P


----------



## versus

chitarischius... got the latest pic?? post your whole collection here!...we'll glad to have a look at it...... ;P  ;P  ;P


----------



## Citharischius

Wahahaha ! 

Look out , Pterinochilus is my boyfriend  ;P    

Lol

Ok here another one 






One year ago






One really really really big year ago , dont get me wrong , but I just dont look like that anymore , getting more into a woman ghgehehge













Last one , really bad kwality (dont know how you spell that .   :? )


----------



## Citharischius

Damnit , some pix dont work


----------



## versus

oh my god!!!..... we'll melt......~~~


----------



## priZZ

Quality.

Quality means Jamy!   Thx for sharing!!!


----------



## Citharischius

Wahahaha LOL !

Maybe you could copie the url , and paste it in your screan , you can see it than


----------



## Citharischius

priZZ said:
			
		

> Quality.
> 
> Quality means Jamy!   Thx for sharing!!!


thats it !


----------



## versus

do u have any post in some kinda swimsuit or what..??   ;P


----------



## priZZ

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

This guy is sic!

We all got left behind!  ;P


----------



## versus

those are kinda pretty cool posing....so we thought it would be great for some cooler stuffs!~..... :}  :}


----------



## Citharischius

hihihih No not in bikini ore something    ;P 

My mom makes most of the pixs 
We began when I was 11 , Now I'm almost 17 and we still like to do it . I've got over 700 pictures of myself .  :8o


----------



## priZZ

Don't say something like that, this may be bad for our reputation!


----------



## priZZ

Show us!!!

It would be nice to see the other 695 pix...


----------



## versus

wow!!~~ that's alot... mind post half of that?? :?


----------



## Citharischius

No way ! Most of them are terrible ! Do you'll know Dani Filth ? No ? Well when I was 11 I kinda looked like him   :8o 

I feel stupid about some Pixs , so I would not post them .

But ey , you could look at www.thats-me.nl/mrs-blackwell 


Some ugly ones too , but thats not the point is it ?


----------



## m@rvin

I'll just post this image, to remind you that your on Arachnoboards.com....ok






And Citharischius....Of course you dont have to post your collection here...just send it to my e-mail


----------



## priZZ

LOL

You're kinda funny!


----------



## versus

that was funny dude......


----------



## Citharischius

m@rvin said:
			
		

> I'll just post this image, to remind you that your on Arachnoboards.com....ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citharischius....Of course you dont have to post your collection here...just send it to my e-mail



WAHAHAHAHAA ! Ok . I'm having fun right now   

Ok . your right, just give me a nice pic of a ceratogyrus ore something


----------



## priZZ

Is this a boehmei sling?


----------



## m@rvin

Nope....B.smithi!!


----------



## Highlander

Nice pics Jamy :}


----------



## Aviculariinae

Citharischius said:
			
		

> No way ! Most of them are terrible ! Do you'll know Dani Filth ? No ? Well when I was 11 I kinda looked like him   :8o
> 
> I feel stupid about some Pixs , so I would not post them .
> 
> But ey , you could look at www.thats-me.nl/mrs-blackwell
> 
> 
> Some ugly ones too , but thats not the point is it ?


Your a Hubba Hubba  But you just had to mention that little dweeb Dani filth,i,ll never get that thought out of my head now


----------



## Yve

I decided to go through this entire thread today for the first time....I don't believe I made it to the end!..it took a very loooooong time    anyhow, I'll add my mug to this thread....


----------



## skinheaddave

Yve said:
			
		

> anyhow, I'll add my mug to this thread....
> 
> You look familiar.  Do I know you from somewhere?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


----------



## Yve

I'm that annoying chick that asked you a kazillion ?'s during that tour of your lovely collection!       I still can't get over that agro. little hognose...what a cutey


----------



## skinheaddave

Yeah, he has attitude, that's for sure.  You should make a point of coming back over to ask the next kazillion questions.  Since the tour we've added a few things (got a beardie on Saturday from my uncle) and I have all the ATS trip stuff as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Silver.x

Who the heck isn't happy after graduating? 4 years of torture gone, and now all my parents have to remember my time in highschool is this pic of me making an ass of myself.  Who cares, I love it.

Aidan


----------



## Wolvie56X

congrats Aidan

heres my mug shots

Wolvie


----------



## klandagi

*Who's this crazy chick?*







Nice hooter huh? ;D LOL This is Einstein, a Eurasian eagle owl (the largest and most powerful type of owl in the world) that I work with at the Winged Wonders Bird Show at the Chaffee Zoo. Its a show devoted to education and conservation. And yeah, that ugly chick there is me  Booooooo.

~Lor


----------



## spider

Very pretty Bird!

 I`d love to work with birds such as that one.
 But not my strong point.


----------



## Yve

Dave, I'll definately be taking you up on that offer!  I felt like a kid in a candy store...can never get enough of that
Aidan, congradulations!  you look very happy in that pic!...and well...ya should be!  good work!


----------



## Silver.x

Heh, thanks Yve. I just had to do the typical Aidan pose for that moment. Great times!

Aidan


----------



## Kugellager

klandagi said:
			
		

> Nice hooter huh?
> ~Lor


 Nice Post...great sense of humor...That's one Evil looking owl.  Nice bird though.

John
];')


----------



## klandagi

spider: thanks!

Kugellager: Thankya' kindly. Yes, the 'red eye' from the camera flash makes Einstein look all terrible and evil. She wants to EAT YOUR FACE! HAHA! Demon owl. Actually she's really sweet and the only owl I handle at the moment out of the 3 total. 

~Lor


----------



## Catherine

Hi, you can see a pic of me here, www.faceparty.com/kittybod
It's a bit old, my hair is shorter and spikier now and I've had a lot more added to the tattoo, but I'm sure you get the idea!


----------



## spider

It`s a cool tattoo, That`s for sure!


----------



## DracosBana

That really is a cool tat.


----------



## leiurus

This is me! I was landing a impossible with my skateboard! And the other one was a hardflip!!!!
Dom


----------



## Rico

So this is me (Rico) after a night of consuming various adult beverages.


----------



## DarkRAM

Rico said:
			
		

> So this is me (Rico) after a night of consuming various adult beverages.


Heya neighbor welcome to the boards.


----------



## Rico

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Heya neighbor welcome to the boards.


Hey whats up neighbor....I havent been to turlock lately.


----------



## Catherine

spider said:
			
		

> It`s a cool tattoo, That`s for sure!


Thanks very much, a kinda halloween background has been added now, looks a bit more like a half sleeve.


----------



## Vys

Haha yeah, really cool tatto.

'Our man Jack is king of the pumpkinheads,
 everyone hail to the pumpkin-king!'


----------



## deifiler

Havn't posted on here ina while...

I'm now blessed with spectacles as my eyesight has diminished to the blurred realms...

My drunken grooming attempt, dunno why I took a picture, though I like the rabid look:


----------



## pandinus

i have already posted some of me, but i have these lying around and did not want them to go to waste.
John, 16, USA


----------



## spider

Weird sense of Style.

Reminds me of.... Me.


----------



## Blue_Blood

*me*

I'm new and I'm canadian..........


----------



## skinheaddave

Blue_Blood said:
			
		

> I'm new and I'm canadian..........


Not to mention a *FREAK OF NATURE!*

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Blue_Blood

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Not to mention a *FREAK OF NATURE!*
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



That's right Dave thanks...I forgot to mention that....
oh yeah and the winner for looking the most like a dork while collecting specimens goes to none other than................nice hat. ;P


----------



## skinheaddave

Blue_Blood said:
			
		

> the winner for looking the most like a dork while collecting specimens goes to none other than................nice hat. ;P


Zing!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Rotgut Whiskey

Here is a pic from this years ATS conference...from left to right=me, joel from Southern Spider Works, Dave(phaedrus), and Jason from Southern Spider Works:   and another of just me cooking vegetables before the crawfish:


----------



## Tranz

Blue_Blood said:
			
		

> That's right Dave thanks...I forgot to mention that....
> oh yeah and the winner for looking the most like a dork while collecting specimens goes to none other than................nice hat. ;P


You look like Clem Kadiddlehopper on acid.


----------



## Rourke

Tranz said:
			
		

> You look like Clem Kadiddlehopper on acid.


I'm laughing SO FREAKIN' HARD right now!!     skinheadclem!!!


----------



## Rourke

OK, a few people have asked questions in threads or PMs about my appearance, so maybe it's time I post some pictures of myself, to avoid further confusion.  Wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong impression, you know. Someone--and I won't mention any blonde women who might post under the name of a Greek philosopher--actually thought I might appear "clean-cut" and " like an Oxford English professor!"  Can't have THAT.  The intellectual conservatives on the boards will perhaps be most satisfied by the one where I'm holding the book.


----------



## Tony

You look a little clemmy in those overalls yerself 
T


----------



## Rourke

monantony said:
			
		

> You look a little clemmy in those overalls yerself
> T


   Hey man, I live in Iowa, I grew up on farms, I have a beer gut, and I don't like suspenders.  You got a better idea? 

At least I quit smokin' the corncob pipe years ago....


----------



## Sheri

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, a few people have asked questions in threads or PMs about my appearance, so maybe it's time I post some pictures of myself, to avoid further confusion.  Wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong impression, you know. Someone--and I won't mention any blonde women who might post under the name of a Greek philosopher--actually thought I might appear "clean-cut" and " like an Oxford English professor!"  Can't have THAT.  The intellectual conservatives on the boards will perhaps be most satisfied by the one where I'm holding the book.



Very satisfied - thanks!


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, a few people have asked questions in threads or PMs about my appearance, so maybe it's time I post some pictures of myself, to avoid further confusion.  Wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong impression, you know. Someone--and I won't mention any blonde women who might post under the name of a Greek philosopher--actually thought I might appear "clean-cut" and " like an Oxford English professor!"  Can't have THAT.  The intellectual conservatives on the boards will perhaps be most satisfied by the one where I'm holding the book.



<Frantically looking up ALL AB users that are female, blonde, and go by a Greek philosopher's name.......haven't found ANYBODY as of yet.>   

Wow, Mr. Rourke, is that really you?  I've ALWAYS wondered what you'd look like.  Thanks for sharing your photos - I must say I am pleasantly surprised.  I always pictured you so....so.....well, just differently.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MizM

SaIiLdVaEnR said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks Yve. I just had to do the typical Aidan pose for that moment. Great times!
> 
> Aidan


Aidan, those dimples!! Whoo hooo! Don't you host that animal talent show on Animal Planet?


----------



## The Red Queen

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, a few people have asked questions in threads or PMs about my appearance, so maybe it's time I post some pictures of myself, to avoid further confusion.  Wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong impression, you know. Someone--and I won't mention any blonde women who might post under the name of a Greek philosopher--actually thought I might appear "clean-cut" and " like an Oxford English professor!"  Can't have THAT.  The intellectual conservatives on the boards will perhaps be most satisfied by the one where I'm holding the book.


Mr. Rourke, I think I have a similar problem... I have had people PM me asking if I look like Morticia Addams or something, like they are expecting me to look super creepy because of my job, because I like Metal, and/or beacause I have a fetish for The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (and horror movies in general).  They seem a little disappointed when they find out I look like a sweet little red-headed Mama's girl who should be selling girl scout cookies instead of caskets


----------



## Rourke

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Mr. Rourke, I think I have a similar problem... I have had people PM me asking if I look like Morticia Addams or something, like they are expecting me to look super creepy because of my job, because I like Metal, and/or beacause I have a fetish for The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (and horror movies in general).  They seem a little disappointed when they find out I look like a sweet little red-headed Mama's girl who should be selling girl scout cookies instead of caskets


Hi Amanda, I've just gone back through the thread, and looked at your pics...I gotta say, if YOU showed up at my door trying to sell me Girl Scout cookies, I would have to.....wellll--I mean---it's just that you're.....OK, never mind....let me re-direct my thought patterns and just say it might occur to me that Thin Mints weren't your primary avocation.  However, if I saw you walking down the street with a dog collar and black lipstick, I might not give you a second thought.  Now, if you're wondering what I mean by any of that, I'm sort of wondering the same thing!  At any rate, you're a hottie.  Perhaps a bit young for me, but I would happily buy a casket from you, should the opportunity arise....

And I think I understand what you're saying.  And I don't see why anyone would be disappointed with such a striking juxtaposition as a "sweet little red-headed Mama's girl" selling packaging for corpses.  I find it refreshing!  You have to keep people guessing, though, or it all gets boring, right?  I mean, it's reasonable to post pictures of oneself to  head off misconception or mythology....but if we resort to this, we always need to retain some secrets in reserve....
 


			
				sheri said:
			
		

> Very satisfied - thanks!


Come now, Sheri!  I wasn't talking about THAT kind of satisfaction.


----------



## Sheri

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Come now, Sheri!  I wasn't talking about THAT kind of satisfaction.




On no!!!! Neither was I!!!  :8o


----------



## The Red Queen

Well Mr. Rourke, I guess I should say thank you, lol!  I'll give you a great deal on a Batesville Casket

I just turned 25... you think I'm too young, but some others on the boards seem to think I am getting old... yet the lady at the theater carded me to see an R rated movie??? WTF!


----------



## skinheaddave

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> yet the lady at the theater carded me to see an R rated movie??? WTF!


Ask Debby (Satanika) about that sort of thing.  She gets carded all the time.  That being said, I've carded women who were substantially older than you at the bar (drinking age is 19, our visual cutoff is 25).  Some women just don't look their age.  Often it is the hands that will give them away, though.  Anyhow, I'm your age and it is just starting to feel unusual to be carded entering a bar.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Satanika

Oh yeah, "carded" is my middle name by now ... lol    

If only I had a dollar for each time I was carded for anything, I might actually have had enough money to be in my own house by now.   ;P  I get carded for rated R movies, lotto, liquor, etc. .... 

The worst part of being carded was when I went to this entertainment/bar/restaurant place called Jillians (similar to Dave and Busters); and they carded me (no problem, right?) and they insisted it was not real and was a fake ID.    Well, here in NY we have barcodes on the permits/driver's license's (thanks goodness) and the guy actually scanned it. However, he STILL did not believe it was real. So he started testing me and asking me questions and he still thought I was lying. Unbelievable I tell you, what a hassle he gave me. But his manager said that if it scanned, then it must be real and they had to let me in.

I just got carded 2 weeks ago at the movies. The girl who sold the tickets did not ask for ID. I always bring my ID with me, but we were running late and I left home without it this one time. So we go to show our ticket stubs to the guy that takes the movie tickets and he stops us for ID for the movie Harold and Kumar go to White Castle (very funny movie, btw). So Scott showed his and I told him, you are kidding right? And I proceeded to tell him that they did not have a problem taking my money for the movie .... Anyway, Scott told him that I was his wife and we showed him our wedding bands and then he made some excuse like his job was on the line or something. LOL!

Don't worry Amanda, by the time you hit my age, you will be flattered and annoyed at the same time. A very unusual feeling ....  ;P 


Regards,

Debby


----------



## The_Phantom

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Well Mr. Rourke, I guess I should say thank you, lol!  I'll give you a great deal on a Batesville Casket
> 
> I just turned 25... you think I'm too young, but some others on the boards seem to think I am getting old... yet the lady at the theater carded me to see an R rated movie??? WTF!



I went to a lounge in a video arcade in Calgary, and I decided to order a Smirnoff Ice, JUST to see if I would get carded, and heehe, I wasnt. I also just turned 25, in May!  ;P I still look younger than I am, but nope, not carded!


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, a few people have asked questions in threads or PMs about my appearance, so maybe it's time I post some pictures of myself, to avoid further confusion.  Wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong impression, you know. Someone--and I won't mention any blonde women who might post under the name of a Greek philosopher--actually thought I might appear "clean-cut" and " like an Oxford English professor!"  Can't have THAT.  The intellectual conservatives on the boards will perhaps be most satisfied by the one where I'm holding the book.



The one about Transformational Marxism?  Or is it Dialectic Immaterialism?  Actually - and I mean this as a compliment - you look like a john in a Babylonian whorehouse.


----------



## Rourke

Tranz said:
			
		

> The one about Transformational Marxism?  Or is it Dialectic Immaterialism?  Actually - and I mean this as a compliment - you look like a john in a Babylonian whorehouse.


Actually, the Leninist Revisionist manifestation of Atypical Theoretical Marxism never really nudged my Woodrow Wilson into action.  I'm more of a Magical Surreal Trotskyist Clem Kadiddle(Dennis)hopperist.  In theory, that is.

But the Babylonian whorehouse thing may qualify as the most flattering compliment which has ever been bestowed upon me, rivaling even a two-time comparison to Anton LaVey!  I'm absolutely beaming right now!!


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Actually, the Leninist Revisionist manifestation of Atypical Theoretical Marxism never really nudged my Woodrow Wilson into action.  I'm more of a Magical Surreal Trotskyist Clem Kadiddle(Dennis)hopperist.


I'm not too fonda Lenin, either.  Although, before he met Yoko, he did display a humanly heartfelt Marxism, even bordering on the Harpo.


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> ...never really nudged my Woodrow Wilson into action.


FOMCLOLTRDMY!!!
(Fell Off My Chair Laughing Out Loud Tears Running Down My Face!)


----------



## Fenris

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Hey man, I live in Iowa, I grew up on farms, I have a beer gut, and I don't like suspenders.  You got a better idea?
> 
> At least I quit smokin' the corncob pipe years ago....


Where about's in Iowa, Herr Rourke?


----------



## laila

*It's been a while....*

...but I'm still browsing. 

About time to post some pictures of me:














(And yes, I AM wearing a tube top...    )


----------



## spider

I know she`s gonna get some pm`s over this one.   


Cute...


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> I know she`s gonna get some pm`s over this one.
> 
> 
> Cute...


How many have you sent her so far?


----------



## Rourke

Fenris said:
			
		

> Where about's in Iowa, Herr Rourke?


Why should I tell YOU, Vinnlander??  So you can send your Amish lackeys to firebomb my house?


----------



## Pinktoes

Mr Rourke, after reading many of your posts and now finally seeing your picture, I realize that I think I met you once!  Did you attend a reptile show in Des Moines a year or so ago?  I'm not sure you would remember me but you certainly stuck in MY memory.    Let's see... your pictures here don't show it but do you have LOTS of tattoos?  I remember thinking you looked like a young Shel Silverstein (with tattoos and piercings).  The clincher here was our conversation.  You (at least I hope it was you!) were very charming and spoke with such eloquence - Plus a vocabulary that had me wishing for a pocket dictionary! LOL.  Hmmmm, sounds like you but maybe you have an evil twin?  

BTW, I'm a burnette and you stopped me to tell me that you liked my shirt.  It said 'Bush is a punk a** chump'. 
Let me know.

Pinktoes


----------



## Rourke

Pinktoes said:
			
		

> Mr Rourke, after reading many of your posts and now finally seeing your picture, I realize that I think I met you once!  Did you attend a reptile show in Des Moines a year or so ago?  I'm not sure you would remember me but you certainly stuck in MY memory.    Let's see... your pictures here don't show it but do you have LOTS of tattoos?  I remember thinking you looked like a young Shel Silverstein (with tattoos and piercings).  The clincher here was our conversation.  You (at least I hope it was you!) were very charming and spoke with such eloquence - Plus a vocabulary that had me wishing for a pocket dictionary! LOL.  Hmmmm, sounds like you but maybe you have an evil twin?
> 
> BTW, I'm a burnette and you stopped me to tell me that you liked my shirt.  It said 'Bush is a punk a** chump'.
> Let me know.
> 
> Pinktoes


  OMG!  I do remember stopping you to examine your shirt….funny I didn’t even remember what it said!  Perhaps it was mere pretext.  You had a ferret, right?  I recall petting a ferret.  You are…errr…LeeAnn?  No, Lynette!  Wait! Lacey…….Leviticus?  OK, I’m being obnoxious now; could you tell?  I don’t think we exchanged names.  Wow…ummm--damn.  Yeah, I remember.  You’re a brunette? Are you sure??

That was me alright!  I can assure you, however, that I DO indeed have at least one evil twin.  He sells pocket dictionaries at the airport.  There may be others.

Funny thing:  at the time, I didn’t have any clue that I might have stuck in your memory at all.  Usually I get a sense.  PM me.

Rourke


----------



## Fenris

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Why should I tell YOU, Vinnlander??  So you can send your Amish lackeys to firebomb my house?


Pure curiosity.  I'm one state north of you.

I also want to send some Amish lackeys to firebomb your house. ;P


----------



## Pinktoes

Mr Rourke:
Ok, your memory of me is way off (a ferret? I think it was a scarf and I'm quite sure there was no petting involved!)  but I won't take offense!  You are funny, Rourke - nice chatting with you again.  From now on I'll go back to just reading everyone's posts and trying to learn something about the critters my son talked me into...


----------



## Silver.x

laila said:
			
		

> ...but I'm still browsing.
> 
> About time to post some pictures of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And yes, I AM wearing a tube top...    )


Damn, she's all the way in Norway.

Aidan


----------



## spider

SaIiLdVaEnR said:
			
		

> Damn, she's all the way in Norway.
> 
> Aidan




 Here`s a tip... Norway- Neither your way, Or my way.      ;P 



 Laila, Call me...


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> How many have you sent her so far?




 I sent them all to you...  ;P


----------



## Rourke

SaIiLdVaEnR said:
			
		

> Damn, she's all the way in Norway.
> 
> Aidan


Norway's not so far, Aidan.  You might as well start looking for plane tickets, too, because Sheri is MINE!

As soon as I can convince her to believe EVERYTHING I say is gospel, and to recant each crumb of confused conservatism with which she has littered this board, I'm movin' in with her......... ;P   We're getting a green 1972 Volkswagon van, matching tie-dye pajamas, and she's gonna stop shaving her armpits.

    (uhhhh......you DO shave them now, right, Sheri.....?)


And Pinktoes:  If that was scarf, how come it had a wet nose?


----------



## spider

Sheri`s French?!


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> Sheri`s French?!


No, silly youngster.  She's gonna be my hippie bEEyotch!


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> No, silly youngster.  She's gonna be my hippie bEEyotch!


 LMFAO, I`d go with pinktoes. She sounds nice.


----------



## spider

Almost forgot, Laila and me are ingaged....  ;P 
(she just does`nt know it yet...)
So back off you hyper college pothead!


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> LMFAO, I`d go with pinktoes. She sounds nice.


Well, you did not see the PM she sent me.  She is definitely NOT a "nice" girl.  Sheri, on the other hand, seems wholesome and tractable.

Maybe I should ask my wife to help me decide....?


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Well, you did not see the PM she sent me.  She is definitely NOT a "nice" girl.  Sheri, on the other hand, seems wholesome and tractable.
> 
> Maybe I should ask my wife to help me decide....?




 You`re wife won`t use her brain. She`ll use her back hand!  ;P


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> Almost forgot, Laila and me are ingaged....  ;P
> (she just does`nt know it yet...)
> So back off you hyper college pothead!


Hyper?  NEVER.

College?  Yes, I attended several.  LONG ago my son.

*Pothead??*  PLEASE!!......once you smoke crack, you never go back!


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> You`re wife won`t use her brain. She`ll use her back hand!  ;P


Not if I tie her up while we discuss it.


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Hyper?  NEVER.
> 
> College?  Yes, I attended several.  LONG ago my son.
> 
> *Pothead??*  PLEASE!!......once you smoke crack, you never go back!


 I was actually talking to Aidan...  :? 
 You crack me up man.


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> I was actually talking to Aidan...  :?


 :8o Clearly.  And I think you have him pegged! :8o


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> :8o Clearly.  And I think you have him pegged! :8o




 Define these big words you use. You have lost me in your dust of smart.


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> Define these big words you use. You have lost me in your dust of smart.


*Clearly:*  like the interstitial fluid that might seep from your liver if I stomped on it.

*Think:*  Something each of us should do once in a while.

*Pegged:*  the past tense of Poly-ethylene Glycol

Any others you're uncomfortable with?


----------



## Sheri

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Not if I tie her up while we discuss it.



Ok, now I am interested...



			
				Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Norway's not so far, Aidan.  You might as well start looking for plane tickets, too, because Sheri is MINE!
> 
> As soon as I can convince her to believe EVERYTHING I say is gospel, and to recant each crumb of confused conservatism with which she has littered this board, I'm movin' in with her......... ;P   We're getting a green 1972 Volkswagon van, matching tie-dye pajamas, and she's gonna stop shaving her armpits.
> 
> (uhhhh......you DO shave them now, right, Sheri.....?)


Warning to all...
recant anything you ever say (or even admit you might recant) and you will be subject to the above...


----------



## spider

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> *Clearly:*  like the interstitial fluid that might seep from your liver if I stomped on it.
> 
> *Think:*  Something each of us should do once in a while.
> 
> *Pegged:*  the past tense of Poly-ethylene Glycol
> 
> Any others you're uncomfortable with?



 smartass...   


 No I`m fine.


----------



## Rourke

........pauses.


----------



## spider

sheri said:
			
		

> Ok, now I am interested...



 So your saying you were not interested to begin with?


----------



## spider

Rourke, You are to die by midnight, Tonight.

 I have a bounty on your life, and it is to be served.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v401/theraphosa/?action=view&current=Knives.jpg


----------



## Pinktoes

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Well, you did not see the PM she sent me.  She is definitely NOT a "nice" girl


I take offense to that!!  I swear, I am a nice girl.  I think I met the nice Rourke and YOU are the evil twin!   ;P


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> smartass...


Better to be a smart-ass than a dumb-ass I always say


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Better to be a smart-ass than a dumb-ass I always say




 OMG, That was hilarious!


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> *Think:*  Something each of us should do once in a while.
> 
> *Pegged:*  the past tense of Poly-ethylene Glycol
> 
> Any others you're uncomfortable with?


Now THAT's the Mr. Rourke we all know and love so dearly.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Rourke

Socrates said:
			
		

> Now THAT's the Mr. Rourke we all know and love so dearly.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


I had no idea you *all *loved me!  

I figured most folks were just hoping they'd get a chance to beat me up someday!


----------



## Highlander

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I figured most folks were just hoping they'd get a chance to beat me up someday!


 Damn Guido and luigi should have arrived at your home by now.Damn those bastards ;P


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I had no idea you *all *loved me!
> 
> I figured most folks were just hoping they'd get a chance to beat me up someday!


You MUST be joking... I was kinda hoping for an autographed 8" x 10" glossy!!


----------



## Tony

*testing*

testing pic


----------



## Rourke

monantony said:
			
		

> testing pic


Hiya, Tony!      Hey, who's that geek with his hands wrapped around you?  ;P 

More serious (yet 100% idle) questions:  1. Where/when was the pic taken?  and 2. (harmless curiousity, I swear) Do you ever have any political conversations with RW?

And now, MizM:  8" x 10" glossy what?


----------



## Tony

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Hiya, Tony!      Hey, who's that geek with his hands wrapped around you?  ;P
> 
> More serious (yet 100% idle) questions:  1. Where/when was the pic taken?  and 2. (harmless curiousity, I swear) Do you ever have any political conversations with RW?
> 
> And now, MizM:  8" x 10" glossy what?


That was in 6-2002, in Peru on one of Rick's trips...Politics with Rick (or an other tour person for that matter), no I didnt want to 'rock' the boat and become a 'Tony meal'  
T


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Hiya, Tony!      Hey, who's that geek with his hands wrapped around you?  ;P
> 
> More serious (yet 100% idle) questions:  1. Where/when was the pic taken?  and 2. (harmless curiousity, I swear) Do you ever have any political conversations with RW?
> 
> And now, MizM:  8" x 10" glossy what?



 :8o PHOTOGRAPH!!!!!! :8o


----------



## Sheri

Here is a pic from a very rare night out with an old friend...

Oh, and I am the girl.


----------



## spider

As some may know, I had a freakin` heart attack when Rick West came to the Wednesday night chat.   :8o   :8o 

Mr. Rourke,  You know I`ll be at your door step, if I can find your house. I`ll be more than happy to take you up on the pffer to kick you`re butt. ;P


----------



## Tony

Cute pic...


----------



## spider

sheri said:
			
		

> Here is a pic from a very rare night out with an old friend...
> 
> Oh, and I am the girl.




 I can see why Rourke and Aidan want you so badly.


----------



## Sheri

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Sheri, on the other hand, seems wholesome and tractable.


Tractable?   
I don't know how I missed that, but the fact it has been posted here without defense for a couple of days is infuriating to say the very least.

Tractable
 1: capable of being easily led, taught, or controlled : DOCILE <a tractable horse>
2 : easily handled, managed, or wrought : MALLEABLE

Wholesome is a stretch. The other is absurd and insulting. But no wonder you have extended friendship gestures - if that is what you believe - those are the type your "movement" targets!


----------



## pandinus

sheri said:
			
		

> Here is a pic from a very rare night out with an old friend...
> 
> Oh, and I am the girl.


cute. what is tht band on your leg? i can't see very well.


----------



## skinheaddave

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I had no idea you *all *loved me!
> 
> I figured most folks were just hoping they'd get a chance to beat me up someday!


Since when did those become mutually exclusive?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sheri

pandinus said:
			
		

> cute. what is tht band on your leg? i can't see very well.



A tattoo, tribal piece goes around my calf.
Thanks!


----------



## Rourke

MizM said:
			
		

> :8o PHOTOGRAPH!!!!!! :8o


Doh!  Sure am glad I decided to hold that package until I heard from you! 




			
				spider said:
			
		

> Mr. Rourke,  You know I`ll be at your door step, if I can find your house. I`ll be more than happy to take you up on the pffer to kick you`re butt. ;P


Ooooo I'm SO scared!  You talk pretty big for a second instar.
Anyway, I don't have a house.  I live in a commune.  On an organic farm, with the other old hippies.  




			
				sheri said:
			
		

> Tractable?
> I don't know how I missed that, but the fact it has been posted here without defense for a couple of days is infuriating to say the very least.


OOf!  I had meant to say, she looks like she would enjoy the “Tractor Pull.”
Hee hee!!  I was starting to wonder if you ever gonna come down on me about that!  I must say, I almost didn’t post it.  Perhaps I will even regret it, as it will make you resistant to the point of prejudice to any idea I might present.  Maybe you won’t even talk to me anymore….

Ummmm…..does this mean no more pirogi Wednesdays at your pad?

One more thing:  I could be really insulted by your association of my own ideals with a “movement.”  Personally, I try to avoid the scatological in my abuse of others.  It’s just such a crappy way to treat people.

Btw, a very attractive pic.  PLEASE, post more!




			
				skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Since when did those become mutually exclusive?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Always the philosopher, eh, Dave?  I—I……I think I might be falling in love with you!  There, I’ve said it, and I can’t take it back.  Do YOU like pirogis? 
Hey, watcha doin’ next Wednesday?


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Do YOU like pirogis?
> Hey, watcha doin’ next Wednesday?


    ROFLMAO AGAIN     

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Spider-man 2

sheri said:
			
		

> Here is a pic from a very rare night out with an old friend...
> 
> Oh, and I am the girl.


Looks like you were having a fun night.............I see those beer bottles


----------



## JacenBeers

I thought I would post an up to date picture that turned out awfully now that I am back to the boards.  My old one was when I was a little 22 year old and it was in the second page of this post way back in 2002.


----------



## skinheaddave

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Hey, watcha doin’ next Wednesday?


Same thing I do every Wednesday .... try to take over the world!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Highlander

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Same thing I do every Wednesday .... try to take over the world!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


 How I miss Pinkie and The Brain  .Nice one Dave


----------



## Sheri

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Same thing I do every Wednesday .... try to take over the world!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



What a meeting of the minds, the Brain and Stewie...


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke, YOU ARE KILLING ME!!! I am SO LOL!!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Highlander said:
			
		

> How I miss Pinkie and The Brain  .Nice one Dave


Me too, that's why I named my Boa "Pinkie and the Brain".

Jon


----------



## Spider-man 2

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> I thought I would post an up to date picture that turned out awfully now that I am back to the boards.  My old one was when I was a little 22 year old and it was in the second page of this post way back in 2002.


awwwww......Baby face!!


----------



## JacenBeers

I am old now.


----------



## Spider-man 2

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> I am old now.


OMG, please.  If that's the case, then I am not too far away. YIKES!!

I guess you are an old guy still holding onto his boyish charm.  lucky!


----------



## WayneT

*For your fodder....*

Okay...these ought to give you some laughs...
First is my giant avatar...

next two are the obligatory DORK pics...yearbook photos....always the dorkiest of the all.  The before and after of my white man's fro.

Well, I've teed this one up pretty well...have fun!


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> Okay...these ought to give you some laughs...
> First is my giant avatar...
> 
> next two are the obligatory DORK pics...yearbook photos....always the dorkiest of the all.  The before and after of my white man's fro.
> 
> Well, I've teed this one up pretty well...have fun!



Ok, you were brave, and I'm following in your footsteps.  Even though I've posted some before, here are 2 pics that were just taken today, and 1 that's a bit older, my hair was still long then.

Oh, and Wayne, I know Sheri is running Perogie nights on Wednesdays, so I figure I might as well run a Bratwurst with Kraut on Fridays.  Wanna come?

---
Wendy
---


----------



## WayneT

Socrates said:
			
		

> so I figure I might as well run a Bratwurst with Kraut on Fridays.  Wanna come?
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Hell yes I'll come!  What should I bring...the brats or the kraut?


----------



## Highlander

No offence Wayne but in the black and white pic you look like the dude who shot Lennon.  That was then first thing that came to mind when I saw that photo.


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> Hell yes I'll come!  What should I bring...the brats or the kraut?


*Yourself* will do quite nicely, thank you very much.  I'll provide the rest.   

Wait....DO NOT forget those eyes.   

---
Wendy
---

PS. And...one more request:  Some "Doors" albums?  Am I pushing it now?


----------



## WayneT

Highlander said:
			
		

> No offence Wayne but in the black and white pic you look like the dude who shot Lennon.  That was then first thing that came to mind when I saw that photo.


"Nobody told me there'd be days like these"


----------



## WayneT

Socrates said:
			
		

> *Yourself* will do quite nicely, thank you very much.  I'll provide the rest.
> 
> Wait....DO NOT forget those eyes.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---
> 
> PS. And...one more request:  Some "Doors" albums?  Am I pushing it now?


I'll even leave my shades at home!    "The Soft Parade" is the only album I'll need!


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> I'll even leave my shades at home!    "The Soft Parade" is the only album I'll need!


GOOOOOD!  I was JUST thining <yep, that happens from time to time   >, but perhaps you COULD bring the Brat afterall?  You can never have enough, you know, and as for the Kraut, well, just let me know how many handfulls you can handle.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## The_Phantom

I havent posted a pic in ages...but I just got a new digital camera last month so now I can take qualitier pictures....wait...BETTER pictuers. Anyway this one I took myself, as you can tell I am holding the camera. I tend to try to NOT smile when I take pictures.


----------



## Fergrim

sheri said:
			
		

> Tractable?
> I don't know how I missed that, but the fact it has been posted here without defense for a couple of days is infuriating to say the very least.
> 
> Tractable
> 1: capable of being easily led, taught, or controlled : DOCILE <a tractable horse>
> 2 : easily handled, managed, or wrought : MALLEABLE
> 
> Wholesome is a stretch. The other is absurd and insulting. But no wonder you have extended friendship gestures - if that is what you believe - those are the type your "movement" targets!



Ugh, lol, definitely not in the least bit "tractable".  Assumptions with women such as sheri are always dangerous   (as the above quote attests to!)  Sheri has to be one of the most opinionated, and self thinking people I've ever met, heh.  Definitely the opposite of tractable it'd seem.  Hmm.. and docile? Oh man 

Sheri, I promise you, you're not docile 

And... oh wow.  I can see you have some serious beauty to match that fiery temper and fierce intellect of yours..  You better stop being so awesome


----------



## Rourke

WayneT said:
			
		

> Okay...these ought to give you some laughs...
> First is my giant avatar...
> 
> next two are the obligatory DORK pics...yearbook photos....always the dorkiest of the all.  The before and after of my white man's fro.
> 
> Well, I've teed this one up pretty well...have fun!


Wayne!  Looks like some competition for the Codemeister!  It also looks like, at one time in your life, you may have had a "glass sculpture" collection to rival that of Fergrim?


----------



## protheus

Socrates said:
			
		

> Ok, you were brave, and I'm following in your footsteps.  Even though I've posted some before, here are 2 pics that were just taken today, and 1 that's a bit older, my hair was still long then.


Wendy, you have excellent taste in telephones. 

Chris


----------



## Rourke

OK, Wendy, Wayne, let's cool it off here.  The sexual innuendo over those last few posts was......shall we say....out of hand?

My first impulse was to graphically catalog each inference and every double-entendre, just so the younger AB members didn't miss anything.  But I decided I didn't feel like getting banned today    Basically, I said to myself, "Rourke, you ain't touchin' THAT one (or this one...or those two right there....or ANY of 'em) with a 10 ft. pole!"

HAHA!!

Only thing I couldn't quite fit into the picture was the "Soft Parade" reference.......heehee.  I guess it's possible that one person wasn't aware of the subtext, while another may have been going to extra effort to provide it!  I should shut up, huh?

Great pics you guys, seriously!  Maybe I'll post more of myself when I get home for work.

If I get drunk.

Which I haven't done for years.

Rourke out.


----------



## WayneT

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Wayne!  Looks like some competition for the Codemeister!  It also looks like, at one time in your life, you may have had a "glass sculpture" collection to rival that of Fergrim?


Had it...broke in a move from college!


----------



## Fergrim

Oh god.  That -won't- happen to me... That won't happen to me...  That won't happen to me... That won't happen to me...  That won't happen to me...


----------



## Socrates

protheus said:
			
		

> Wendy, you have excellent taste in telephones.
> 
> Chris


Well thank you Chris, but unfortunately I can't take the credit.  Just wish the Owner's manual wasn't 397 pages long 'cause I'd rather read more interesting stuff....like the next few posts.  ;P 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Ugh, lol, definitely not in the least bit "tractable".  Assumptions with women such as sheri are always dangerous   (as the above quote attests to!)  Sheri has to be one of the most opinionated, and self thinking people I've ever met, heh.  Definitely the opposite of tractable it'd seem.  Hmm.. and docile? Oh man
> 
> Sheri, I promise you, you're not docile
> 
> And... oh wow.  I can see you have some serious beauty to match that fiery temper and fierce intellect of yours..  You better stop being so awesome


I don't see why everyone has to make a big deal outta this.  I already told you, I meant to say "Tractor Pull."  Swear to GOD!

C'mon, Sheri, where you been?  Another pic?  PLEASE!  I want to hire you as a model for my next cereal ad!


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, Wendy, Wayne, let's cool it off here.  The sexual innuendo over those last few posts was......shall we say....out of hand?
> Rourke out.


  I didn't do anything!   

 I didn't say anything .... bad.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Rourke

protheus said:
			
		

> Wendy, you have excellent taste in telephones.
> 
> Chris


  OMG, Chris!  You actually identified the phone?  Are you trying to prove something??


----------



## Fergrim

Wendy, do your children know what a wild woman you are?


----------



## Rourke

Socrates said:
			
		

> I didn't do anything!
> 
> I didn't say anything .... bad.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Whatever, Wendy!  I can see that twinkle in your eye.....OH wait....that's _always_ there.....


----------



## protheus

Socrates said:
			
		

> Well thank you Chris, but unfortunately I can't take the credit.  Just wish the Owner's manual wasn't 397 pages long 'cause I'd rather read more interesting stuff....like the next few posts.  ;P


Some tell me that Bjarne Stroustrup was once heard to say:

"I have always wished that my computer would be as easy to use as my telephone. My wish has come true. I no longer know how to use my telephone"

Chris


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Whatever, Wendy!  I can see that twinkle in your eye.....OH wait....that's _always_ there.....



What twinkle????? Must be the flash.      The weather perhaps?  

Gees, once I figure out what's come over me, I'll let you all know.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## protheus

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OMG, Chris!  You actually identified the phone?  Are you trying to prove something??


Yes -- and not as far as I know -- in that order.

Chris


----------



## Fergrim

> C'mon, Sheri, where you been? Another pic? PLEASE! I want to hire you as a model for my next cereal ad!


Haha, somehow I don't see that happening


----------



## WayneT

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, Wendy, Wayne, let's cool it off here.  The sexual innuendo over those last few posts was......shall we say....out of hand?


You're right Rourke...I'll keep a handle on it from now on


----------



## Sheri

monantony said:
			
		

> That was in 6-2002, in Peru on one of Rick's trips...Politics with Rick (or an other tour person for that matter), no I didnt want to 'rock' the boat and become a 'Tony meal'
> T



Nothing wrong with a Tony meal occasionally...


----------



## spider

Nothing wrong with a Sheri one either.... ^_0


----------



## Rourke

WayneT said:
			
		

> You're right Rourke...I'll keep a handle on it from now on


Now that's EXACTLY what I'm talkin' 'bout, Wayne!


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Now that's EXACTLY what I'm talkin' 'bout, Wayne!



...and I'll try to behave, too.   

Don't want to risk losing my image here .  :8o 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

Hah, wendy, if you do behave...  You -will- lose your image


----------



## WayneT

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Hah, wendy, if you do behave...  You -will- lose your image



Bada-bing!  

And Rourke got it when I said the sitchy's "in hand"!


----------



## MizM

WayneT said:
			
		

> Bada-bing!
> 
> And Rourke got it when I said the sitchy's "in hand"!


You said a MOUTHful!!


----------



## WayneT

MizM said:
			
		

> You said a MOUTHful!!



...oh god...here we go again!


----------



## Immortal_sin

I'm getting a major headache reading the last couple pages....just wanted to state that for the record ....
post PICS folks! I come to this thread for gratuitous eye candy, not inane chatter


----------



## pandinus

I agree! i guess if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself...
i may have posted this a while ago, but i don't recall. (photo taken haloween 2004)


----------



## spider

*Yes Ma`am*

Mom, This one`s for you...   

http://photobucket.com/albums/v401/theraphosa/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg


----------



## The_Phantom

spider said:
			
		

> Mom, This one`s for you...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v401/theraphosa/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg


Wow, that pictures like really huge. It slowed my browser down big time! Oh well. Nice to see you agian.


----------



## spider

I saw your picture a few posts ago, Nice to see you also. 

My pic is ugly though... :8o


----------



## Mojo Jojo

pandinus said:
			
		

> I agree! i guess if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself...
> i may have posted this a while ago, but i don't recall. (photo taken haloween 2004)


Don't take this the wrong way...but are you gay?


----------



## carpe scorpio

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> Don't take this the wrong way...but are you gay?


If by "gay", you mean jovial, then I suppose he is.


----------



## spider

If he was... "gay", Let`s  not attack him over it. And he`ll probably recieve a bunch of PM~s about that. We don`t want that.

We`re all Arachnid Enthusiast`s here. Gay or not.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

No attacks here.


----------



## Fergrim

Spider, no one was attacked.   Although that question was pretty blunt, and not exactly tactful   No attack, though.


----------



## spider

I know, I was just saying Let`s not attack anyone. I figured it might get out of hand... eventually.

But Let`s just accept him and treat him the same.

He is attack Free.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Cody, 2 things.

(1) Your picture is so big, I could see each and every little pimple you have.

(2) Don't make me dislike you the same way I dislike christians right now.


----------



## Fergrim

Lam.. wow.  You are incredibly insensitive and probably the last person who should be throwing around insults like that.  



> Don't make me dislike you the same way I dislike christians right now.


I'm not even a christian and I found that to be incredibly insulting.  Not to mention it doesn't exactly make you sound like the smartest kid on the block or anything.  I'm sure you probably truly offended everyone on the board who is a christian.

Try these steps before posting next

1) Think

Oh, that's it.  Think before you post.


----------



## Sheri

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I'm getting a major headache reading the last couple pages....just wanted to state that for the record ....
> post PICS folks! I come to this thread for gratuitous eye candy, not inane chatter



Yes, I agree! (but I am at fault as well)
Here are two more pics,I couldn't very well post now without attaching something!)
And one of Tyler (older) and Tanner as well.


----------



## JacenBeers

Lam how are ya?


----------



## Highlander

Not bad Sheri, not bad at all :}


----------



## The_Phantom

Youre very pretty Sheri...and your kids are cuties.


----------



## Fergrim

Very pretty like the sun is pretty bright, or the universe kinda big


----------



## Rourke

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I'm getting a major headache reading the last couple pages....just wanted to state that for the record ....
> post PICS folks! I come to this thread for gratuitous eye candy, not inane chatter


OK, Holley, here you go.....although I doubt anyone will enjoy this as much as Fergrim.
(edited for decency)


----------



## Fergrim

Didn't we meet at a Gwar show, Rourke?


----------



## Sheri

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Youre very pretty Sheri...and your kids are cuties.



Thanks... too bad they don't act like they look! (just kidding, but they keep me busy)


----------



## The_Phantom

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, Holley, here you go.....although I doubt anyone will enjoy this as much as Fergrim.
> (edited for decency)



Thats actually kinda more disturbing then Fergrims undies pics!


----------



## R.F

Well so people know my face.. i`m just a boy with a (hot) herping obsession..
Robin Feitsma
The Nederlands
Lisening to: Trance..Jan wayne- more than a feeling
Status: singel


----------



## Rourke

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Thats actually kinda more disturbing then Fergrims undies pics!


  .....ooooof.........OUCH!  That one hurt.

Especially coming from someone who said:



			
				Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Of course Im at that point in my life when anything (male) on two legs looks edible....


 :8o .......Rourke may never rebound from this humiliation.......... :8o


----------



## Tony

sheri said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a Tony meal occasionally...


Dammit, how'd I miss that one?? You know the Recommended daily allowance of Tony Meals is  3...  They have been called happy meals too.....

T


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> .....ooooof.........OUCH!  That one hurt.
> 
> :8o .......Rourke may never rebound from this humiliation.......... :8o


I LIKE IT!   

Can I have the unedited version?  ;P 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Tony

sheri said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree! (but I am at fault as well)
> Here are two more pics,I couldn't very well post now without attaching something!)
> And one of Tyler (older) and Tanner as well.


aww so cute....and Tyler n Tanner...
T


----------



## Sheri

monantony said:
			
		

> Dammit, how'd I miss that one?? You know the Recommended daily allowance of Tony Meals is  3...  They have been called happy meals too.....
> 
> T



Do you deliver?

K, granted this was a terrible job of doctoring a pic, but hey, it was my first time!
Perhaps someone with more skill can improve upon my idea...


----------



## spider

Lam said:
			
		

> Cody, 2 things.
> 
> (1) Your picture is so big, I could see each and every little pimple you have.
> 
> (2) Don't make me dislike you the same way I dislike christians right now.



 You really are an A$$hole.


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> You really are an A$$hole.


I'm afraid I must agree here.  Which finds me in agreement with Fergrim as well, about your rudeness and insensitivity, Laminator.  Your bitter unpleasantness entertains no one.  Go harass someone who deserves it.


----------



## The_Phantom

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> .....ooooof.........OUCH!  That one hurt.
> 
> Especially coming from someone who said:
> 
> 
> :8o .......Rourke may never rebound from this humiliation.......... :8o


Of course I was JUST teasing you!!! *pounce*  :} (actually its the nipple pinching which is disturbing me.)


----------



## Arachnopuppy

spider said:
			
		

> You really are an A$$hole.


Ok, I apologize.

But one thing, though, would you please lay off the attitude?  You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## spider

Refresh my memory.

You started it.


----------



## spider

BTW, Rourke, Thanks, For Helping  me out.


----------



## Tranz

R.F said:
			
		

> Well so people know my face.. i`m just a boy with a (hot) herping obsession..


Among other things.


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, Holley, here you go.....although I doubt anyone will enjoy this as much as Fergrim.
> (edited for decency)


Looking at that pic makes me feel like one of the Devil's newborn kittens.


----------



## Rourke

Tranz said:
			
		

> Looking at that pic makes me feel like one of the Devil's newborn kittens.


Very few are allowed to suck that nipple, Tranz.  I regret to inform you that you are not on the list...


----------



## MyNameHere

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Thats actually kinda more disturbing then Fergrims undies pics!


Y'know how it is... to MAY toe/tuh MAH toe...


----------



## MyNameHere

Socrates said:
			
		

> I LIKE IT!
> 
> Can I have the unedited version?  ;P
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Ooh! Me too, me too!


----------



## carpe scorpio

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Very few are allowed to suck that nipple, Tranz.  I regret to inform you that you are not on the list...


You're lucky, my wife chews on mine!!.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

spider said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory.
> 
> You started it.


Actually, you did.  Go back 2-3 pages before.


----------



## spider

Lam said:
			
		

> Actually, you did.  Go back 2-3 pages before.




 I search ten pages and find nothing. Give me a link or something.


----------



## Sheri

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Very few are allowed to suck that nipple, Tranz.  I regret to inform you that you are not on the list...



That's ok - Tranz can take my spot.   ;P


----------



## Arachnopuppy

spider said:
			
		

> I search ten pages and find nothing. Give me a link or something.


Ah, forget about it.  Consider it my mistake.


----------



## Spider-man 2

I shall post some pics of myself and Holley (in september) when I get back from visiting Holley in last August.  That's right Holley, I am taking TONS of pics. Hope you look your best when I come over as everyone will see. HA HA HA!  ;P


----------



## Fergrim

Here's one of me and two friends.  I'm the one on the right.

That's me on the guitar, of course...

and then the last picture is another one of me and two friends.. I'm on the left that time


----------



## Tony

I find it odd fergrim can chastise spider as to the offensiveness of the gay comment (which was more offensive to me ) and take offense at someone merely disliking christians. (did my small 'c' offend you as well?). Its not as of Lam openly attacked christians or pointed out any of the myriad atrocities they have committed, yet you take offense, as should all the christians on the board? For what, seriously...and for those attracking Lam and his little games with Jacen, I think your blowing it out of proportion, especially if you weren't around during the times they sparred. Jeezuz.
T


----------



## Tony

sheri said:
			
		

> Do you deliver?
> 
> K, granted this was a terrible job of doctoring a pic, but hey, it was my first time!
> Perhaps someone with more skill can improve upon my idea...


Oh I deliver, in 30 minutes or less   
And I can easily improve the pic, I just don't want to be banned (or flogged  )

T :}


----------



## Sheri

monantony said:
			
		

> Oh I deliver, in 30 minutes or less
> And I can easily improve the pic, I just don't want to be banned (or flogged  )
> 
> T :}


That's ok, as long as you don't adhere to the 20 second rule (see the pop tart thread)


----------



## The_Phantom

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Here's one of me and two friends.  I'm the one on the right.
> 
> That's me on the guitar, of course...
> 
> and then the last picture is another one of me and two friends.. I'm on the left that time


Alright! Now I can add a face to the boxer briefs!  :}


----------



## Tony

With any luck the meal wont hit the floor....Delivery may take 30 minutes or less,however the delivery boy can hang around with the best of em, esp. when time is on his side....
T


----------



## Fergrim

monantony said:
			
		

> I find it odd fergrim can chastise spider as to the offensiveness of the gay comment (which was more offensive to me ) and take offense at someone merely disliking christians. (did my small 'c' offend you as well?). Its not as of Lam openly attacked christians or pointed out any of the myriad atrocities they have committed, yet you take offense, as should all the christians on the board? For what, seriously...and for those attracking Lam and his little games with Jacen, I think your blowing it out of proportion, especially if you weren't around during the times they sparred. Jeezuz.
> T


What is odd about me feeling a little uncomfortable about uneducated intolerance in a public forum?  I reacted the way I did to Lam not because he "merely dislikes christians" but because he made an unintelligent inflammatory remark that was clearly only meant to be inflammatory.  

And I believe I said it correctly when I labeled asking someone outright if they're gay as not an attack, but a tactless query.  Allow me to look up tactless for you.  

_Tactless - Lacking or exhibiting a lack of tact;* bluntly inconsiderate * or indiscreet. _

I never claimed the remark wasn't offensive, just said it wasn't an attack.  

And again, making a generalization about the dislike of such a broad group (such as all christians) is unintelligent bigotry.


----------



## Tony

I'm sure if Lam wants to go into details of why he dislikes (not hates or despises) christians, you'll hear it. I dont think his comments are as inflammatory as you have blown them into...
T


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Just to clear things up:

No attacks here...I was just being tactless. 

Sometimes blatent lack of tact can be funny ... its done well for the makers of South Park.

Jon


----------



## Fergrim

South Park is funny.   Recently though, along with their lack of tact, they've also included a strong underlying message using satire, though..  Original season never tried to do that


----------



## Tony

it would be nice if we could post a pic of ourselves in the member list thing, alongside our names...
T
Edit:then we wouldnt have to wade through 1600 posts to see the beautiful people and their floggers...


----------



## Sheri

monantony said:
			
		

> it would be nice if we could post a pic of ourselves in the member list thing, alongside our names...
> T
> Edit:then we wouldnt have to wade through 1600 posts to see the beautiful people and their floggers...


Or their happy meals...


----------



## The_Phantom

monantony said:
			
		

> it would be nice if we could post a pic of ourselves in the member list thing, alongside our names...
> T
> ...


You can. Look at my public profile. 2 pics!


----------



## The Red Queen

Hey!  Here's an idea!  How about we do something crazy like post some pictures on this thread!     LOL!

I kind of like this one... it was taken at a wedding I went to a few weeks ago...


----------



## Fergrim

I posted a few pics but no one cared! 

And you don't happen to have any relatives named Bonnie, do you? 

Yay for pretty red headed girls!  Now if only there were some pretty asian girls posting here.. /heart asian girls/


----------



## The Red Queen

Fergrim said:
			
		

> And you don't happen to have any relatives named Bonnie, do you?


LOL! Nope!



			
				Fergrim said:
			
		

> Now if only there were some pretty asian girls posting here.. /heart asian girls/


Well, she's terrified of spiders, but here are a few pic of my best friend Maria, she's 1/2 asain.


----------



## Fergrim

Ooh, half asian.  /drool/


----------



## Sheri

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I posted a few pics but no one cared!



Fear not, we cared. All us girls are just busy bidding who gets to PM you next...


----------



## MizM

O.K. Let's relieve the photo thread of all our chit-chat. Let's do it here!!!!!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I personally like this thread the way it is.  I know the original intent of thiis thread was to show everyone on this site what everyone else on this site looks like.  However, this thread has evolved into much more.  Not only do we get to see what the people behind the computer look like, we get to see a glimpse as to what the nature/personalities of the other member are.  I say that we leave it as.  

Jon


----------



## Tony

Jon, I understand the by-products of this thread are appreciable and usefull, but cmon the WHOLE WH is for that....purity of thread isn't necessarily a bad thing....

T


----------



## pandinus

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> Don't take this the wrong way...but are you gay?


 No, if it was my clothes that lead you to this conclusion, please let me assure you that this was a halloween costume, and that i usually do not wear makeup or fishnet etc. I was just having some fun.


			
				spider said:
			
		

> If he was... "gay", Let`s  not attack him over it. And he`ll probably recieve a bunch of PM~s about that. We don`t want that.
> 
> We`re all Arachnid Enthusiast`s here. Gay or not.


I don't mind, i definitely do not try very hard at being macho etc., and i get this question a lot. But i am straight as an arrow. In fact here is a pic of my girlfriend of 6 months, and one of us together.


----------



## Highlander

Hell I have worn makeup plenty of times when it wasn't Halloween and I'm not gay.


----------



## The Red Queen

Highlander said:
			
		

> Hell I have worn makeup plenty of times when it wasn't Halloween and I'm not gay.


That means you wear more makeup than I ever will, lol


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Very few are allowed to suck that nipple, Tranz.  I regret to inform you that you are not on the list...


That's what they all say - until they need some extra cash.


----------



## Richard_uk

Here is a pic of me on Storm force 10 last wednesday at drayton manor park. I am the bloke at the front of the boat screaming his head off!


----------



## genious_gr

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of me on Storm force 10 last wednesday at drayton manor park. I am the bloke at the front of the boat screaming his head off!


 Hey! I've been on that ride!! Great isn't it?? Much better than Shockwave imo. Especially the one when you drop back-first.


----------



## MyNameHere

Tranz said:
			
		

> That's what they all say - until they need some extra cash.


    SO incredibly wrong... but funny at the same time.  How _do _ you do it?  :?


----------



## MyNameHere

pandinus said:
			
		

> I don't mind, i definitely do not try very hard at being macho etc., and i get this question a lot. But i am straight as an arrow. In fact here is a pic of my girlfriend of 6 months, and one of us together.


DAMN!    There go my plans to move in two years to...where you live?  Kansas?    Ummm...nevermind.  Hope you and your girl are really happy together.


----------



## pandinus

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> DAMN!    There go my plans to move in two years to...where you live?  Kansas?    Ummm...nevermind.  Hope you and your girl are really happy together.


thank you, we are very happy. she doesn't have an incredible interest in inverts, but i'm slowly changing that.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Highlander said:
			
		

> Hell I have worn makeup plenty of times when it wasn't Halloween and I'm not gay.


Yeah, but you've thought about it right?  Maybe it has crossed your mind about becoming a straight-flamer?  I only say this because when I was growing up, one of my friends used to joke around about becoming a straight-flamer just to get a reaction out of others.  He never went through with it though.  

Jon


----------



## Highlander

To tell you the truth I have never really thought about it.I mean I don't really asociate any certain way of dressing with being gay or anything like that.


----------



## spider

Amanda is REALLY REALLY HOT! 

^_^


----------



## Highlander

spider said:
			
		

> Amanda is REALLY REALLY HOT!
> 
> ^_^


Easy Cody,Easy boy. ;P


----------



## spider

LOL!

Yes, Easy, For now...


----------



## pandinus

Highlander said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth I have never really thought about it.I mean I don't really asociate any certain way of dressing with being gay or anything like that.


neither do i, i can just understand how people would, so i was explaining to them.


----------



## Rourke

Socrates said:
			
		

> I LIKE IT!
> 
> Can I have the unedited version?  ;P
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Glad you like, Wendy!  I have already negotiated sale of the rights to the unedited picture with a representative of one Mr. Nadless B. Fergrim.  However, I was allowed to retain a few “discretionary” prints.  I can send you one if you sign the appropriate paperwork promising that it will be for “personal” use only, and that the photo will *not *be used for profit.  Do you prefer glossy (I know MizM does!), or matte finish?


----------



## WayneT

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Glad you like, Wendy!   Do you prefer glossy (I know MizM does!), or matte finish?


She likes glossy.


----------



## Fergrim

Actually, Wendy, I've already sold rights to the unedited version to Ripley's Believe it or Not and Rotten.com, so you'll have to take it up with them


----------



## Lochala

Here is a lovely pic of me. enjoy!!  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=27092&stc=1


----------



## Fergrim

Isn't that the winner of the Miss Chernobyl pageant?


----------



## Sheri

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Isn't that the winner of the Miss Chernobyl pageant?



LOL
I really enjoyed that one...


----------



## Lochala

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Isn't that the winner of the Miss Chernobyl pageant?



yes that is.


----------



## Socrates

Sam Shirley said:
			
		

> Here is a lovely pic of me. enjoy!!
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=27092&stc=1



THAT picture, along with your signature resulted in a drenched monitor.
   ROFLMAO     

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

Wendy, you need to tone it down


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Wendy, you need to tone it down


Lay off, Fergmeister.  Wendy gives good smiley, and I, for one, would like her to continue!


----------



## Fergrim

Sorry, sir, continue your innuendofilled weblove


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Sorry, sir, continue your innuendofilled weblove


Ahem......thank you, young lad.


----------



## Lochala

Socrates said:
			
		

> THAT picture, along with your signature resulted in a drenched monitor.
> ROFLMAO
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


  When I first saw it, I just about wet myself.


----------



## pandinus

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Sorry, sir, continue your innuendofilled weblove


Damn straight!!


----------



## Socrates

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Wendy, you need to tone it down


OH NO I don't!  Laughter is THE best medicine - and I didn't care wiping the coffee of the monitor either.

I won't even ask WHAT was on YOUR mind.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

> and I didn't care wiping the * coffee * of the monitor either.


Aww, be nice to me!  Precision is language is a quality to be admired


----------



## Socrates

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Aww, be nice to me!  Precision is language is a quality to be admired



OMG - I JUST realized you actually live in the same state as I.   
I always thought you looked familiar.  <Wendy's gonna re-evaluate the underwear pictures to confirm her suspicion>

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

I wouldn't be surprised if you could recognize me from pictures which only show me from my thighs to my tummy! 

Which part of jersey?


----------



## Tranz

Sam Shirley said:
			
		

> Here is a lovely pic of me. enjoy!!
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=27092&stc=1


You look like a cross between Mamma Cass and a Tasmanian devil.


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Very few are allowed to suck that nipple, Tranz.  I regret to inform you that you are not on the list...


Be awake.  Be very awake.


----------



## Lochala

Tranz said:
			
		

> You look like a cross between Mamma Cass and a Tasmanian devil.


    AWWW.. Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Rourke

OK, after 2 pic-free pages on this thread, I'm gonna go ahead and embarass myself by showing some OLD pics.  Wayne, if you can do it, so can I!  Pic A:  Coffee and cig for breakfast.  This is when I was young enough to think that stupid hair was cool.
Pic B:  A year or so later, with more hair, and a modest beard.  Not long after, I was variously compared to either Christ, or Charles Manson.....not sure which one bothered me more.
Pic C:  How old was I here?  3?  4?  Not really sure, but clearly I was already evil.


----------



## The_Phantom

Its Jebus!


----------



## MyNameHere

I vote Charlie Manson.

People tend to think that any man looks like Jesus if he has longish hair on their head and some facial hair.  This either shows a lack of imagination or a desparate, DESPARATE need to believe in something greater than themselves. I say this as a man who was mis-ID'd as the big G on a few occasions several years ago.  Quite traumatic, and very difficult for my lawyers to prove he and I are not one in the same.  Would you believe his fingerprints are not in the national database?

Anyway, I know what this means.  Me and Jesus, a few years back, used to hang.  He said, "It's your choice, babe.  Just remember: I don't think you'll be back in 3 days time, so you choose well."


----------



## 423

Botar said:
			
		

> Heck no... you've got it all wrong.  Everyone is supposed to post a photo.  As best I can tell, the only criteria is you don't want to post one with your chest hair showing... !!)


Sorry, couldn't help myself. Just have to show some chesthair (got quite a lot of it  ) Just hope no one starts crying in fear or something    
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=252360#


----------



## The_Phantom

I just had to consentrate really really hard on your lovely blue eyes, and carefully and slowly close the browser.

Seriously, nice blues!!!


----------



## MizM

Manson.

I can't find any pics of me, so here are my slings. Bill is 13 and Sam is 10.


----------



## Fergrim

How do they feel about having a hot mom?  Please include responses in their own words, no answering for them.


----------



## MizM

Fergrim said:
			
		

> How do they feel about having a hot mom?  Please include responses in their own words, no answering for them.


Sam said, "Good. Really good."
Billy said, "Um, um, um, I don't know what to say."

But then, and usual response from them is "Well, um yeah then."


----------



## Fergrim

Well, if you were my mom, I'd be angry because where I went to highschool... everyone knew who had the hot moms.. and people would just be like "you have a hot mom, eh?" and the kid would be like "I don't know, I guess so"  and then he'd look so uncomfortable


----------



## Fergrim

Also, Bill looks like simon from 7th heaven.


----------



## Tranz

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Not long after, I was variously compared to either Christ, or Charles Manson.....not sure which one bothered me more.
> Pic C:  How old was I here?  3?  4?  Not really sure, but clearly I was already evil.


You sort of remind me of Ted Bundy, but without all the psychopathology.  Well, at least most of it.


----------



## dotdman

With hair down... with hair back... and insane...

Revel in my anti-photogenicity.

Kevin P.


----------



## Rourke

Kevin, I sincerely hope you will forgive me for what I am about to do.

The pic with the Marlboro pack is cool as hell!  But that first one?   Whoaa!   Scarin' me bad, man!  Brings to mind a bit of the old Ultra-violence!  Seriously, did anyone else have the urge to put on some Ludwig Von and do THIS:  ???


----------



## Socrates

Hopefully I am NOT making myself a target here for our Mr. Rourke's artistic tendencies......

Since some people posted pics of their offspring, I figured I'd do the same.  (Hopefully they will "spring off" in a few more years.)

The other 2 pics are of me.  I'm VERY YOUNG in one of them and a teen in the other.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MizM

Pity they didn't have COLOR photography when we were toddlers, huh Wendy?!!   LOL, all MY little kid photos are black and white too!!

I think Wendy and I should be asking ourselves, "How does it feel to be the MOM of hotties!" I for one, am SICK of 25 different girls calling every weekend!!

O.K. I found some pics, but they are from '86 when I lived in Hawaii. WARNING: I DO NOT LOOK LIKE THIS NOW!! A steady diet of Asian food, EVERY weekend at the beach being active, and lots of walking make me what I was then.... boy, times have changed...   Oh, the one in the bar looks fuzzy, cuz I WAS FUZZY!!!


----------



## Socrates

MizM said:
			
		

> Pity they didn't have COLOR photography when we were toddlers, huh Wendy?!!   LOL, all MY little kid photos are black and white too!!
> 
> I think Wendy and I should be asking ourselves, "How does it feel to be the MOM of hotties!" I for one, am SICK of 25 different girls calling every weekend!!
> 
> O.K. I found some pics, but they are from '86 when I lived in Hawaii. WARNING: I DO NOT LOOK LIKE THIS NOW!! A steady diet of Asian food, EVERY weekend at the beach being active, and lots of walking make me what I was then.... boy, times have changed...   Oh, the one in the bar looks fuzzy, cuz I WAS FUZZY!!!


   I'm rolling here, Terri!    
I AM sick of all the girls calling and tying up the phone.  Having 2 separate lines hasn't helped either....and I REFUSE to get a third.  (Oh what am I talking about, they even snag my cell phone when all the others are taken.   )

I'm laughing so hard cause you said you were "fuzzy" in the bar pic.  Well - I wasn't born with rosey-red cheeks either (see teenage pic of me).   

You look GORGEOUS BTW! (had to add that)

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MizM

Socrates said:
			
		

> I'm rolling here, Terri!
> I AM sick of all the girls calling and tying up the phone.  Having 2 separate lines hasn't helped either....and I REFUSE to get a third.  (Oh what am I talking about, they even snag my cell phone when all the others are taken.   )
> 
> I'm laughing so hard cause you said you were "fuzzy" in the bar pic.  Well - I wasn't born with rosey-red cheeks either (see teenage pic of me).
> 
> You look GORGEOUS BTW! (had to add that)
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---



 EVERYONE looks gorgeous after 5 Mai Tais!!   Yeah, I noticed your rosy cheeks... AND the bottles in front of you!!   Ahhhhhh, the good old days!


----------



## dotdman

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Kevin, I sincerely hope you will forgive me for what I am about to do.
> 
> The pic with the Marlboro pack is cool as hell!  But that first one?   Whoaa!   Scarin' me bad, man!  Brings to mind a bit of the old Ultra-violence!  Seriously, did anyone else have the urge to put on some Ludwig Von and do THIS:  ???


I actually considered dressing like that last Halloween, so no harm done.     

Kubrick is one of my all time favorite directors... and A Clockwork Orange one of my favorite films... but I never noticed my droogan resemblances...

That was real horror show...

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## Fergrim

Mizm, I think the prettiest picture of you is your avatar.


----------



## Bearskin10

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Kevin, I sincerely hope you will forgive me for what I am about to do.
> 
> The pic with the Marlboro pack is cool as hell!  But that first one?   Whoaa!   Scarin' me bad, man!  Brings to mind a bit of the old Ultra-violence!  Seriously, did anyone else have the urge to put on some Ludwig Von and do THIS:  ???


LOL, I think you have watched Clockwork orange one too many times.... Nah, then again you can never watch that too many times...


----------



## dotdman

You can never have too much Kubrick.


----------



## Fergrim

Unless you're kubrick who seemed to have had quite enough.


----------



## dotdman

Good point.  He ended his career like most new Japanese film directors begin their's... with soft-core porn.

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## Fergrim

Here's another one with me in it.   Guess which one's me!


----------



## The_Phantom

THe only one whos in the picture? :?


----------



## Rourke

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> THe only one whos in the picture? :?


There are at least 3 people in that picture.....maybe you should get a "Where's Waldo?" book or something for practice....


----------



## MyNameHere

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> THe only one whos in the picture? :?


Oh yeah...check under Scooby's head, and just behind him, between his head and the ladder...


----------



## Fergrim

Hehe, actually I'm the scooby!  Rourke, brilliant response there   And yes, between the scooby head and the ladder is the obligatory random plastered guy.


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Hehe, actually I'm the scooby!  Rourke, brilliant response there   And yes, between the scooby head and the ladder is the obligatory random plastered guy.


Fergie, you dog, you...!


----------



## The Red Queen

My T. blondi was feeling photogenic today   Time for a family portrait!


----------



## spider

WOW!


She`s a cutie! I like the spider too!


----------



## spider

I`m gonna have to save that one...  Hope you don`t mind Amanda`s man.


----------



## Fergrim

That is quite a provocative photo!  And your obvious intention being to goad me into asking for a kiss, but I will not cave in!

Or, perhaps just a tiny kiss?  On the cheek.. would be good.


----------



## spider

Back off fool...

You`re receiving nothing of a sort!
 I am. I even praposed.


----------



## Fergrim

Your pr*o*posals are worthless, for you have pr*o*posed to everyone


----------



## spider

Right. Correct all my other mistakes for me will ya?


----------



## Fergrim

I don't know what you're talking about... but contrary to popular belief, I am not * all * powerful


----------



## spider

No more than a mear myth. Urban legend.


----------



## MyNameHere

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> My T. blondi was feeling photogenic today   Time for a family portrait!


Must say that's the best pic of you I've seen all day


----------



## The Red Queen

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Must say that's the best pic of you I've seen all day


How many of my pics have you been looking at today?  Do I have a stalker? LOL!


----------



## MyNameHere

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> How many of my pics have you been looking at today?  Do I have a stalker? LOL!


Hehe! 

No, I was just looking thru the "AB pairs" thread and saw u there...


----------



## Raindog

Here's me...


----------



## Raindog

Oops, that was Tom. Try again...


----------



## The_Phantom

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> There are at least 3 people in that picture.....maybe you should get a "Where's Waldo?" book or something for practice....


I just had the worst blonde moment of my life. I dont know what that was about!!!!  :8o  :8o  :8o


----------



## MyNameHere

*Unsolved mysteries for people who hate mystery.*

Ok, I finally decided to give a fuller view into the phenomenon known variously as starzzzcollide, starzz, starzzzzzzzzzzzz, etc, depending on how ticked off the addressor is....

I was taking defensive driving online once upon a time a few weeks ago and needless to say it didn't keep my full attention. The first couple of pics are self-portraits that attest to that fact.

The third is from Thanksgiving last year, illustrating my total enthusiasm for the holiday, and present company (cropped from the pic for viewer protection).

The last is me slaying Orcs w/my shiny new Lights 'n Sound Sting Sword.  "Behind you, Mister Frodo!"


----------



## MizM

You can take defensive driving ONLINE??? Well, that explains a LOT....


----------



## priZZ

After my photo was deleted... here are some, of me:

Chimera:







What reminds me of American History X:







And one of my best moments...:







Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## MyNameHere

MizM said:
			
		

> You can take defensive driving ONLINE??? Well, that explains a LOT....


Yes, you can, but they've gotten more clever since I last took it a couple of years ago.    If you click on something in another window then the defensive driving temporarily suspends until you click back on it.  That way they do as much as possible so it looks like you actually paid attn to the whole thing!


----------



## Fergrim

Well you know what they say!  Sometimes a good offense is the best defense.

Fergrim from Jersey.


----------



## Horrido

Hrmmm, Atalanta, with friend, in one pic, but Atalanta, near the cliff, with a maniacal grin, but NO friend, in the final...

Anybody else make the connection?...


----------



## Fergrim

Does it have anything to do with girls making out?  Because if so, we're on exactly the same page.


----------



## MyNameHere

Ferg, only if by "making out" you mean "going over a cliff screaming".


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Does it have anything to do with girls making out?  Because if so, we're on exactly the same page.


OK, Ferg, you really need to get some sleep.  C'mon, man, you're abusing yourself.....


----------



## Fergrim

I'm trying.. I really am :/  Damn you guys for quoting me whenever I say something I wish I could take back


----------



## MyNameHere

*Do these jeans make my...?*

I've noticed some people's avatars don't look so much like the other pics they post of themselves.  Some for better, some for worse (Rourke's captures his skin tone beautifully! I want to know what kind of film and lighting were used for that!  ;P )

Anyway... (d'ja see that? almost got off-topic!) compared to the pics I just posted, does my avatar look creepy?  I'm convinced it looks creeepy, or maybe it's just the very late hour...anyway, don't make me post a poll!


----------



## Socrates

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> I've noticed some people's avatars don't look so much like the other pics they post of themselves.  Some for better, some for worse (Rourke's captures his skin tone beautifully! I want to know what kind of film and lighting were used for that!  ;P )
> 
> Anyway... (d'ja see that? almost got off-topic!) compared to the pics I just posted, does my avatar look creepy?  I'm convinced it looks creeepy, or maybe it's just the very late hour...anyway, don't make me post a poll!


IMHO there is NOTHING creepy about your Avatar picture.    

I like the others you posted here as well - thanks for sharing. 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Sheri

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Anyway... (d'ja see that? almost got off-topic!) compared to the pics I just posted, does my avatar look creepy?  I'm convinced it looks creeepy, or maybe it's just the very late hour...anyway, don't make me post a poll!



I would have to say that all your photos look equally creepy.   ;P


----------



## Atalanta

Horrido said:
			
		

> Hrmmm, Atalanta, with friend, in one pic, but Atalanta, near the cliff, with a maniacal grin, but NO friend, in the final...
> 
> Anybody else make the connection?...



Haha - my cousin is alive and well, I assure you.  Ironically, that point on the bay (not much of a cliff - just rocks, really), is where Laci Peterson was found.  The morbidity was not intentional.  The view of the city was.


----------



## MyNameHere

sheri said:
			
		

> I would have to say that all your photos look equally creepy.   ;P


Thanks, Sheri, you know how I value your opinion  ;P Keepin my avatar, BTW    ;P


----------



## Satanika

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> I've noticed some people's avatars don't look so much like the other pics they post of themselves.  Some for better, some for worse (Rourke's captures his skin tone beautifully! I want to know what kind of film and lighting were used for that!  ;P )
> 
> Anyway... (d'ja see that? almost got off-topic!) compared to the pics I just posted, does my avatar look creepy?  I'm convinced it looks creeepy, or maybe it's just the very late hour...anyway, don't make me post a poll!


I think mine looks exactly like me ....  ;P 


Debby


----------



## Fergrim

Watch out, Debby, you may find yourself with an arachnostalker or two


----------



## mouse

this is me last month...don't laugh, my hubby made me get the pic taken for his birthday
dianne


----------



## Lars Butcher

Hey,

Relatively new here at AB. I've been hearing about this 'Watering Hole' thing so I decided to find the thread and spend a while catching up through the many pages. I must say, I'm amazed with how many ladies there are addicted to the inverts! Not that I think its a male dominated hobby by any means, but simply because I'm remembering how much of a little bitch I was to pick up my first Rosey! LOL

Anyway though, my name is Lars. I'm 24, from a city called Wilkes-Barre about 2 hours outside of Philadelphia. Until being employeed by the local Petco, I've done freelance webdesign, video editing, DVD authoring, and photography for the last 5 years. I was into extremely violent independent wrestling for about the last 4 years or so, which only recently that obsession has been taken over by inverts, mostly tarantulas.

I was really surprised by the amount of people into body mods. I've taken a bunch out now, but at my highest point, I was sport'in 23 decorative pieces of surgical steel. Of them all, my work of art happens to be my penis with three lowbrums, three frenums, a pubic, and a PA. I'm not sure the policy of adult oriented images on the board, but I can provide a link for anyone interested. If your into mods, chances are you'll dig. No tattoos yet. Still trying to get over the whole 'permanant' thing. I change my mind a lot.

~Lars

EDIT: Just read the thread on adult content so for the body mod enthusiasts, heres a link to the aforementioned.

<edited>


----------



## Fergrim

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=4428

There's a link to the rules.    According to them, your best bet is to only share such a link via PM's by request  

Welcome to the boards!  Sounds like it'll be a more interesting place with you as a member!


----------



## Tranz

Lars Butcher said:
			
		

> Of them all, my work of art happens to be my penis with three lowbrums
> <edited>



I'd be interested in seeing such pics.   Do you have any where your lowbrums become highbrums?


----------



## PIter

Well i have been doing some serious considering of wether me posting here will make me less mysterious. After a while I decided that I will post a picture of me. But to ad to the mysterious part, I have edited my picture a bit.


----------



## carpe scorpio

Peter, you do have the "Viking look".


----------



## spider

See! I wish my nose was like his. My nose is big enough. Some think I have a kick ass sense of smell.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

STARE UP MY NOSTRILS MORTALS!





Me making a weird face naked in the bathroom, cut it off so I didnt blow you hearts out of you chests ladies


----------



## PIter

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Peter, you do have the "Viking look".


Why thank you  . I even think I have sea green eyes, well atleast on that picture.


----------



## WayneT

Here's one a friend snapped last nite at a BBQ....
(I hate having my picture taken...)


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> Here's one a friend snapped last nite at a BBQ....
> (I hate having my picture taken...)


  OMG Wayne, WHAT are you doing to me here?   

Check your PM ASAP because I'm giving you my address so that you can make it over here in NO time at all.  

WOW!!!!!!

Girls - hands off - he's MINE!   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> :8o   Things to do tonite:
> 1-feed T's
> 2-feed the rest of the T's
> 3-go to priceline
> 4-book flight to Jersey


That dang flight BETTER be on time!  I've got ants in my pants just counting down the hours now.......

Have you booked yet?????  

Waiting....and waiting....and waiting.... (got a full tank of gas...if you can't make it by plane, let's just meet half way????)   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## WayneT

Socrates said:
			
		

> That dang flight BETTER be on time!  I've got ants in my pants just counting down the hours now.......
> 
> Have you booked yet?????
> 
> Waiting....and waiting....and waiting.... (got a full tank of gas...if you can't make it by plane, let's just meet half way????)
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Things to do tonite (cont.)
5-forget priceline
6-hop in car, head to gas station!

Gee where at Wendy?  I'm guessing Ohio or something!


----------



## Socrates

WayneT said:
			
		

> Things to do tonite (cont.)
> 5-forget priceline
> 6-hop in car, head to gas station!
> 
> Gee where at Wendy?  I'm guessing Ohio or something!


Well, you got MY cell #.  So as we're heading in each others direction, we just see where we'll meet up.....

But I've got to get off these boards and hop in the car already,....

....so, see you soon. (Can hardly wait!)  :} 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MyNameHere

:considering starting thread titled "Arachnoboards couple most in need of a private room":

  ;P


----------



## Socrates

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> :considering starting thread titled "Arachnoboards couple most in need of a private room":
> 
> ;P


YO!  <Wendy TRYING to sound like a mobster here (hard to do when you have a German accent to begin with...but I'm trying REAL hard)>
Back off Starzz....we use the threads as we seem fit, capice?    

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MyNameHere

No prob...   but read thru the other WH threads and you'll see that you won't be the only couple nominated...   

Besides, who am _I_ to come down on another poster for "fluffing", right?


----------



## Fergrim

Wendy, post another picture for christ sake


----------



## Socrates

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Wendy, post another picture for christ sake


Ferg, the only pictures I'm posting are those the ones Wayne got in my countless emails.  

BTW...I'm half way there and using my crappy laptop.

Have a nice day.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## WayneT

Socrates said:
			
		

> Ferg, the only pictures I'm posting are those the ones Wayne got in my countless emails.
> BTW...I'm half way there and using my crappy laptop.
> Have a nice day.
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


And may I add that they are simply _stunning_ Wendy! :} I'm in Eastern Arkansas, fixing to cross the Mississippi...and my laptop just melted on the front seat!


----------



## MyNameHere

coming soon to a Motel 6 near you....


----------



## Lucifer

Alright, after considering this move for probably months I've decided to add my photo to this thread. I too, like Wayne, am generally very reluctant to be photo'd. But apparently I was a little more laid back in Key West over New Years and the other was taken about a month ago for a specific event.


----------



## MizM

WayneT said:
			
		

> Here's one a friend snapped last nite at a BBQ....
> (I hate having my picture taken...)



Whooo hoooo! Forget what I said about that Goodman guy... wowzers!! Hey Wendy, wanna race?!!!!


----------



## MyNameHere

R.F said:
			
		

> Well so people know my face.. i`m just a boy with a (hot) herping obsession..
> Robin Feitsma
> The Nederlands
> Lisening to: Trance..Jan wayne- more than a feeling
> Status: singel


Anyone else suddenly making plans to learn Dutch and move to the Nederlands?  :}


----------



## Tranz

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Alright, after considering this move for probably months I've decided to add my photo to this thread. I too, like Wayne, am generally very reluctant to be photo'd. But apparently I was a little more laid back in Key West over New Years and the other was taken about a month ago for a specific event.



You sort of remind me of Freddy Kruger on MDMA.


----------



## ArachnoJoost

Well, it's been a really long time since I last posted a pics of myself, so here it goes: chilling in the back yard on a nice summer afternoon, aaaah






If you look closely you can still see me


----------



## spider

Ummm, What is that? :?


----------



## Socrates

ArachnoJoost said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a really long time since I last posted a pics of myself, so here it goes: chilling in the back yard on a nice summer afternoon, aaaah


Joost, letting off a bit of steam - are you?   

Cool pictures.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Overmenneske

ArachnoJoost said:
			
		

> chilling in the back yard on a nice summer afternoon, aaaah


You lucky pig, living in Netherlands and all. Me and some friends will be going to Amsterdam soon. I can hardly wait...


----------



## Rourke

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> You lucky pig, living in Netherlands and all. Me and some friends will be going to Amsterdam soon. I can hardly wait...


He is lucky indeed!  I had heard they give great haircuts there, and I want one just like his!!

Rourke


----------



## aftershock

this is me, playing with my band in copenhagen, denmark.


----------



## Socrates

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> He is lucky indeed!  I had heard they give great haircuts there, and I want one just like his!!
> 
> Rourke


Oh yeah, THAT's probably the main reason Overmenneske is going there - to get a haircut.   

I've been to Amsterdam too many times to count, but then again, I grew up only 2 1/2 hours away from there.  AWESOME place - a MUST see - definitely everybody should experience at least once in their lifetime.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Spydra

Here is a recent picture of me & "How To Dress Up Your Jeep" T-style!

Renee


----------



## Fergrim

Me taking a picture of myself in the bathroom mirror!


----------



## Steven

Socrates said:
			
		

> I grew up only 2 1/2 hours away from there.


mmm,.. i live 2 1/2 hours away from Amsterdam  :? 
where did ya grew up then ?

@ArachnoJoost
zelfgebouwde waterpijp of een gekochte ?   
Do ya ever smoke those with ice-cold rum ?


----------



## MyNameHere

Ferg, I think you have a new avatar pic


----------



## Socrates

gongyles said:
			
		

> mmm,.. i live 2 1/2 hours away from Amsterdam  :?
> where did ya grew up then ?
> 
> @ArachnoJoost
> zelfgebouwde waterpijp of een gekochte ?
> Do ya ever smoke those with ice-cold rum ?


Gongyles, I grew up in a tiny town in Germany called "Hueckelhoven".

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Steven

Socrates said:
			
		

> Gongyles, I grew up in a tiny town in Germany called "Hueckelhoven".
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


that's almost at the Belgian border    
never been there,... only been to Monchengladbach


----------



## Socrates

gongyles said:
			
		

> that's almost at the Belgian border
> never been there,... only been to Monchengladbach


Yep, I grew up right by Belgium and Holland - it was awesome.  I actually went to school in Moenchengladbach...what a small world.  Have you ever heard of "Texel", an island in Holland?  BEAUTIFUL place - I went on vacation there twice.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Steven

Socrates said:
			
		

> Yep, I grew up right by Belgium and Holland - it was awesome.  I actually went to school in Moenchengladbach...what a small world.  Have you ever heard of "Texel", an island in Holland?  BEAUTIFUL place - I went on vacation there twice.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


yep,... Texel op de Waddeneilanden   


indeed a very small world !


----------



## Sheri

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Ferg, I think you have a new avatar pic



I think I agree with you.
As shocking as that may seem!


----------



## MyNameHere

Are you implying that you and I _never _ agree on anything, Sheri?


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Me taking a picture of myself in the bathroom mirror!


Hey Fergrim, you wouldn't by any chance have a mirror placed right above your toilet, would you?  Because it looks an awful lot like you might be peeing in that picture, you know....your left hand positioned for assurance of accuracy!

Did you wash your hands afterward?

Rourke


----------



## Fergrim

I know this is low.. but..  I'm holding the camera in my left hand!   Did you mean my right?


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I know this is low.. but..  I'm holding the camera in my left hand!   Did you mean my right?


Is that a Loverboy T-shirt?  Is the L near your right armpit, or left?  You said it was in the mirror, right?


----------



## MizM

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Is that a Loverboy T-shirt?  Is the L near your right armpit, or left?  You said it was in the mirror, right?


Yup, it's a Loverboy t-shirt!!!  

Maybe he's also using a crane....


----------



## Fergrim

Yeah, just goofing.  

With my left hand.. um..  I think I was reaching to cover myself because I wasn't wearing anything on my lower half.. and I thought I heard a noise.  But I wasn't peeing..

And yeah, it says loverboy.

You win


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> .
> 
> You win


A gracious concession indeed!


----------



## Swifty

Spydra said:
			
		

> Here is a recent picture of me & "How To Dress Up Your Jeep" T-style!
> 
> Renee


That rocks Renee!


----------



## MizM

Swifty said:
			
		

> That rocks Renee!


So does Renee!!


----------



## Spydra

Thanks guys!     Im in the process of working on another cover, so that I can interchange them.  It only costed me $75 for them to print it up and stitch it on  + $20 for the tire cover. Considering the normal tire covers that say "Jeep" or "Its a jeep thing", they run around $85 themselves, so for the extra money, I just customized mine.  MizM....I cant wait for my sticker!!!  

Renee


----------



## spider

Swifty said:
			
		

> That rocks Renee!




Hey Swift, 


  Hows life kickin`? 

 And what happened to the link? It might just be my computer


----------



## spider

You know, Fergrim, You`re a very cool guy. I just have to say I don`t want to know about what you do by yourself. I want to know what oyu do with the ladies. 


I`m nosey like that...


----------



## spider

Spydra said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!     Im in the process of working on another cover, so that I can interchange them.  It only costed me $75 for them to print it up and stitch it on  + $20 for the tire cover. Considering the normal tire covers that say "Jeep" or "Its a jeep thing", they run around $85 themselves, so for the extra money, I just customized mine.  MizM....I cant wait for my sticker!!!
> 
> Renee




 I~d love to do all that, but I don`t even have a learners permit...


----------



## MizM

Spydra said:
			
		

> MizM....I cant wait for my sticker!!!
> 
> Renee


Well, it's somewhere between here and there as we speak!! Your Jeep is going to be THE coolest Jeep in Sinsinatti!!!


----------



## sanguinarian

I may be imagining things but since I put on my MIZM bumper sticker cars seem to be keeping their distance.


----------



## Socrates

sanguinarian said:
			
		

> I may be imagining things but since I put on my MIZM bumper sticker cars seem to be keeping their distance.



 Now are you SURE they're keeping their distance or do they first come close enough to read it and then BACK OFF?   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## sanguinarian

Well, yeah, they are reading it first then backing off. They usually have a not so happy look on their face.


----------



## MizM

This is what I usually see in MY rearview mirror:


----------



## Mikeymike

thats awesome, but it would be more awesome if i had a car!
or if i lived in the usa!
heck, ill make one myself and tape it to my back.

 

Mikey


----------



## Socrates

MizM said:
			
		

> This is what I usually see in MY rearview mirror:


Yep, same with me, but depending on how many people are in the car behind me it can look like THIS, too. 

  
  


---
Wendy
---


----------



## MyNameHere

Wendy, you're a nutter in the best way possible!


----------



## 423

starzzzcollide: Pastor Martin Neimoeller, I like it


----------



## The_Phantom

I told you Ponn Farr was back!  :}


----------



## MyNameHere

Newest pic w/brother's new digicam...some Fuji junk that was on sale...whatever.

Note the gorgeous zit on my right cheek, and the "puffiness" in the face that is the result of 2 mos of careful eating of much junk food and a meticulously planned regime of reduced activity. What say you? The next uber-hottie?


----------



## spidergoddess

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Note the gorgeous zit on my right cheek,


After much serious consideration, I belive I prefer your eyes.     Uber hottie for sure!


----------



## MyNameHere

I have never blushed so much as I have today!


----------



## carpe scorpio

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> I told you Ponn Farr was back!  :}


I must hold up my hand in the traditional Vulcan gesture. Very nice. :}


----------



## MyNameHere

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> I told you Ponn Farr was back!  :}


Isn't that when Vulcans get all randy?  Please tell me that happens to you more than once every 7 years!


----------



## The_Phantom

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Isn't that when Vulcans get all randy?  Please tell me that happens to you more than once every 7 years!



Uh...yea...of course!  :8o





			
				carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I must hold up my hand in the traditional Vulcan gesture. Very nice. :}



Thankyou!


----------



## JacenBeers

This is me and my friend Euchlid walking down the street near my house in Calgary.  My roommate took this last night when we were coming home from bowling.  The lights look neat.


----------



## PIter

Cool! How did he get the lights that way? :?


----------



## Fergrim

Yeah, how'd that happen?


----------



## priZZ

Hope You don't mind to post another pic about me, but this time with my most adorable girlfriend...   







After Xmas we're 3 years together, and that is what makes me really proud!  ;P


----------



## Fergrim

Congratulations!


----------



## priZZ

Thx, can't say enough times, hungarian girlz are the most beautiful!


----------



## Fergrim

Any girl who's crap you can put up with for three years must be something special


----------



## MyNameHere

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> This is me and my friend Euchlid walking down the street near my house in Calgary.  My roommate took this last night when we were coming home from bowling.  The lights look neat.


Yep, the lights do look neat.  I think they'd come out like that if the camera moved while the shutter was open/while the digicam was capturing the shot.

Great pic, btw, Jacen.  Like the angle


----------



## kellygirl

Are you carrying a purse in the picture, Jacen?   :? 

-Kelly


----------



## Raindog

I wasn't going to say anything but it really doesn't go with his outfit does it?


----------



## carpe scorpio

Raindog said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to say anything but it really doesn't go with his outfit does it?


Even though there may be nothing wrong with that particular accessory, where I grew up, one would get beaten up for wearing such a thing. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Cool photo though.


----------



## arachna

Hi all  
newbie in the house!

I found an old pic of myself -  It's three years old, but the only pic I found at this computer.








So, That's how I look like; 23 years old from Bergen, Norway


----------



## Spider-man 2

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Are you carrying a purse in the picture, Jacen?   :?
> 
> -Kelly


As my friend says, they are called a murse (a man's purse). lol


----------



## sanguinarian

priZZ said:
			
		

> Hope You don't mind to post another pic about me, but this time with my most adorable girlfriend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Xmas we're 3 years together, and that is what makes me really proud!  ;P


Does whipped cream have anything to do with the longevity of your relationship?


----------



## edesign

PIter said:
			
		

> Cool! How did he get the lights that way? :?


ya...what would cause that? Acid?  ;P


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

This is me 
Oh, and my son also 
Hopefully the pics will show up, I know they dont for me, lol.
if not, here's the links 
Me and Jordan 
Me 

~Crystal


----------



## Zombie

Hey, I know you!

You and your husband used to by rats from me at PetStuff.
How are you guys doing?


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

LMAO..umm...Eric?

Or possibly the one that let me borrow the Bearded Dragon book that disappeared all of a sudden....hmmm.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Ok, so im nosey, and I did a search, and yes...its Eric. lol.
We're doing just fine, and you? Did ya move or something? I haven't been to Pet Stuff in awhile, my fiance buys from Alamo Aquatics now b/c its on his way home from work, and the prices are about the same. 

I dont know why, but I was always shy around you, if you didnt notice, but I thought you were cool as hell  

~Crystal


----------



## Zombie

Yeah, i bailed on SA to work with John Hoke at E-Spiderworld back in May.


As far as the book goes, I'm sure Matt at PetStuff has set his goons out after it.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

oh cool...then im assuming you'll be back at Petstuff for this upcoming event?
LoL...and what do you mean by "As far as the book goes, I'm sure Matt at PetStuff has set his goons out after it" Just curious.
Sounds like a good deal, I always figured you for an invert type of guy 
~Crystal


----------



## Zombie

Yeah, it'll just be me...

HAHAHAAA.
I talk to Matt about once a week, and he actually has a list of books he loaned out, or can't find, and was wondering if I had any of them.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

oooooh, so im assuming things aren't too spiffy with ya'll...huh? LoL...better yet, id better stay out of this one, haha.

So you'll be the one hosting the "event"? Not sure what to call it, ...show?

~Crystal


----------



## Zombie

No, its not like that.
He just can't remember who he loaned them too.

Matt is one of my closest friends.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

oooh, good to hear. I think the both of you's are awesome, hehe.

Ill definitely be at the event..erm..show. Hoping to buy some new T's, cant wait!

~Crystal


----------



## PIter

No photoshop, it was really easy. Guess what I did!


----------



## arachna

RedLight from a terrarium?


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

cool stuff! here's a few pics my son and I just took with my G. rosea. Taken by a webcam, so excuse the quality.

~Crystal


----------



## cichlidsman

thegeckobarn said:
			
		

> cool stuff! here's a few pics my son and I just took with my G. rosea. Taken by a webcam, so excuse the quality.
> 
> ~Crystal


nice to see you are getting your son use to spiders.  I will do the same when i get my son.


----------



## PIter

arachna said:
			
		

> RedLight from a terrarium?



HEI! A new Norwegian how nice!
Nope its not a red light, but good guess!


----------



## arachna

Yes I'm norsk


----------



## PIter

arachna said:
			
		

> Yes I'm norsk


Good! We can never get enough Norwegians on the board!

Come on you guys, guess!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

guess what? Im lost.


----------



## genious_gr

PIter said:
			
		

> No photoshop, it was really easy. Guess what I did!


 Corel draw maybe??


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

whatever you did, its not that obvious.


----------



## Lochala

Crystal, what part of San Anton' are you from??


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Over near Northstar mall, somewhere's, lol. Broadway and 410 to be exact.
Why? Gonna stalk me? lol

~Crystal


----------



## cichlidsman

PIter said:
			
		

> I have gotten this odd rash, never seen anything like it :?


did you do some filtering?


----------



## armstrong82

here's my ugly mug. im on the left,  my girlfriend is on the right.


----------



## MyNameHere

Armstrong, where's the ugly mug you promised?  :? I see a pic, but nary an ugly mug in it.


----------



## PIter

thegeckobarn said:
			
		

> whatever you did, its not that obvious.


I know but it was very simple to do!

@Cichlidsman no filtering, no pc editing.


----------



## misfitsfiend

This would be me a year ago(sorry, no recent pix). Now I have my self gote thing, and longer hair. The one i'm holding would be Rachel, my lovely fiance :} 

Btw I'm wearing a Misfits hat, necklace, shirt and pants..... now you know the reason for the name ''MisfitsFiend'' (A fiend is a hardcore Misfits fan)


----------



## Steven

Just noticed i haven't post any picture of me this year,... 
so here we go   

me and my evil twinbrother


----------



## spider

This is my girlfriend. I think some of you all have heard me speak of her before.


----------



## LilVoices

*lol*

yep that's me


----------



## spider

She d9id the photoshop work herself on the right one. She took the left one next to her geckos heat lamp.


----------



## Lochala

thegeckobarn said:
			
		

> Over near Northstar mall, somewhere's, lol. Broadway and 410 to be exact.
> Why? Gonna stalk me? lol
> 
> ~Crystal


no, don't have time for that. ;P  I just want to get to know some arachnogeeks in the general area.


----------



## spider

Wouldn`t it suck if this thread, all of a suddenly, got closed?!

lol


 I`m gonna post a pic of me soon...


----------



## PIter

spider said:
			
		

> She d9id the photoshop work herself on the right one. She took the left one next to her geckos heat lamp.


Why bother taking a pic next to the geckos heat lamp when you can just place you're finger over the flash? Like I did.


----------



## spider

PIter said:
			
		

> Why bother taking a pic next to the geckos heat lamp when you can just place you're finger over the flash? Like I did.


Well, She took the pic, And I don`t think she was interested in using her finger at the time.


----------



## priZZ

sanguinarian said:
			
		

> Does whipped cream have anything to do with the longevity of your relationship?


No... might I call it: LOVE?   



			
				armstrong82 said:
			
		

> here's my ugly mug. im on the left, my girlfriend is on the right.


OMG, both half-naked... and... and look happy! What have You done?     ;P


----------



## Fergrim

Here's one of *guesskatiejules*


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT

armstrong82 said:
			
		

> here's my ugly mug. im on the left,  my girlfriend is on the right.


Is that your left and right or my left and right?  :? 

 ;P     ;P


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

just taken for the heck of it. This is me and my G. rosea,...ive gotten used to handling her 

Sorry for the bad quality, webcam 

~Crystal


----------



## spider

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Here's one of *guesskatiejules*




Dimples.... 

Ask my freind the red queen, She knows how big of a thing I have for dimples!

  She`s really cute.


----------



## Fergrim

> She`s really cute.


I definitely agree!  Crazy pretty eyes


----------



## Oasis Inverts

I'm new, this is like my 3rd post.  So many faces!  Anyway, my pic is Avatar.  Not the best, but you get the idea.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

welcome to the board, Joe's Girl


----------



## Oasis Inverts

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Fergrim

wasn't -that- warm


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

your quite welcomed! Good to see a WOMAN my age here...so many darn MEN! *sigh* well atleast most of them are good looking 

~Crystal


----------



## Fergrim

> well atleast most of them are good looking


Well I guess I'll call myself exhibit A


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Fergrim said:
			
		

> wasn't -that- warm


It was warm enough    
Besides, you didn't even say "HI"  ;P 

~Crystal


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Oh, and I forgot intellegent, alot of intellectuals here, unlike myself, lol.
But I wouldn't put myself in the "Jessica Simpson" category, atleast.

~Crystal


----------



## Oasis Inverts

lol, yes it is a good thing some of the men are good looking...gotta have some eye candy! :} 

This should be a fun and interesting stay...looking forword to it all!


----------



## MizM

Joe's_Girl said:
			
		

> lol, yes it is a good thing some of the men are good looking...gotta have some eye candy! :}
> 
> This should be a fun and interesting stay...looking forword to it all!


You look kinda "squooshed"! Welcome to the boards, and please, read the rules regarding sigs. Not sure the mods will be overjoyed about yours, although I DID have that bumper sticker on my '70 Chevelle in high school!!


----------



## moricollins

*my ugly mug....*

well, ,here's a recent photo i just took of myself, ,not terribly good, ,but even the best digital camera couldn't make this face any better 







Mori


----------



## Mikeymike

here's me, not sure what to say lol


----------



## Fergrim

I'm not sure what to say either!  Except, hi.. I guess.. to geckobarn..  Hi


----------



## spider

*For my best friend*

Amanda demanded I post this. 


Sorry if I scare some of y`all before halloween is even here.


----------



## spider

Not very good picks, I know.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

is that you? And why would it scare us??

~Crystal


----------



## spider

thegeckobarn said:
			
		

> is that you? And why would it scare us??
> 
> ~Crystal


 Yes, It is me. And I`m saying it might scare you because I`m so ugly.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

yeah right, you've gotta be kidding. Ive seen ugly, and ugly is not you by a longshot.

~Crystal


----------



## spider

thegeckobarn said:
			
		

> yeah right, you've gotta be kidding. Ive seen ugly, and ugly is not you by a longshot.
> 
> ~Crystal





 Ummm, .... Thanks... ?   :?


----------



## LPacker79

It's been a long time since I've posted a pic in this thread, mostly because I avoid cameras at all cost.  Argh, the flash did weird things to my skin!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

THIS is ugly, in case you didnt know


----------



## spider

*faints*


@ Leanne, You`re purty.       (inside joke)

@ Gecko barn, Yeeesh!!!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

did I get my point across well enough? haha.
Damn that dudes ugly...guess thats just how he was born, but he sure was born UGLY, lol...poor guy.

Oh, and call me Crystal or Crys, btw. I hate the name thegeckobarn, lol. I only use it b/c im too lazy to re-register and be a peon again.

~Crystal


----------



## LPacker79

Okay, that picture frightened me, but I can relax knowing that Crystal will be paying for my therapy!  ;P


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

lol, sorry. I could have done worse and posted a picture of ME! lol, jk.

~hands Leanne her last penny~ Sorry, spent the rest of it on some T's 

~Crystal


----------



## Crotalus

Happy happy at a show...


----------



## LPacker79

Lelle's going for the "angry sexy" look.......and it's working for him!


----------



## Immortal_sin

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Lelle's going for the "angry sexy" look.......and it's working for him!


 I just KNEW you were going to say something 
and Lelle, why are you NEVER smiling, unless there is a beer in your hand?!


----------



## Crotalus

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I just KNEW you were going to say something
> and Lelle, why are you NEVER smiling, unless there is a beer in your hand?!


Im smiling there, cant you tell?.. ;-) 

/Lelle


----------



## MizM

The Angry Handsome Swede!! Give that man a beer!


----------



## demolitionlover

Im a peon, but yeah I gotta post a pic..it is cool to see everyone..


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

welcome  We were all peon's at one time.
Very cool pic, btw.

~Crystal


----------



## WayneT

Welcome! Nice pic! Nice tats! Nice...everything!


----------



## demolitionlover

Thank you , thank you. Yeah peon sounds so small...


----------



## Pheonixx

Heres a pic of my girlfriend and I , I cant remember if i posted a pic and i did not want to look...


----------



## WayneT

Don't think you have bro!  Nice to see you finally!


----------



## MizM

Pheonixx has a FACE!   And his girlfriend has a very sweet smile!


----------



## spider

demolitionlover said:
			
		

> Im a peon, but yeah I gotta post a pic..it is cool to see everyone..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/demolitionloverx/city02.jpg
> 
> <No need to quote images, we JUST SAW IT - MrI>




 She`s a cutie!  :}


----------



## misfitsfiend

I LOVE the tattoos. I am a tattoo person  .


----------



## Angelo

a recent snap i took of myself, obviously tweaked out at bit.


----------



## willywonka

Emily said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not much but I thought that I would participate too.


You must be joking!  You are a truly beautiful woman that certainly has a lot to look at.


----------



## Swifty

demolitionlover said:
			
		

> Im a peon, but yeah I gotta post a pic..it is cool to see everyone..
> 
> Hey "Wild Thing" I think I love you!! :}


----------



## cichlidsman

spider said:
			
		

> She`s a cutie!  :}


I would have to agree.


----------



## spider

I don`t think anyone would disagree with me on that one.

BTW, Wild Thing, If you want a dependable frend around here, PM me.


----------



## MyNameHere

Ok, it's official! Swifty is the prez of the DemolitionLover Groupie Club!  Spider you can be the treasurer, I guess, since you say you're so dependable.  ;P 

I nominate myself Historian, cuz _someone_ will have to give the report of what really happened.


----------



## MizM

She IS stunning! She SHOULD be a model! And Kelly CAN'T be the prez, he's a married man! You guys will have to include him somehow tho.... um, treasurer?


----------



## Silver.x

I'm not married, therefore, by using reason and logic, I will be president.

Aidan


----------



## spider

I`m photographer. Kelly can get our (Me and Aidan) lunches. 
We need other people to take photos of... Amanda, Wild Thing, MizM, and Kelly Swift (Senior citizen addition ;P)


----------



## MyNameHere

Where's _my_ lunch?  :? 

Guess I'll have to try that Angus diet after all...   couldn't kill me.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Here's a snapshot I took of myself earlier today....I haven't posted here for a while.


----------



## Swifty

spider said:
			
		

> I`m photographer. Kelly can get our (Me and Aidan) lunches.
> We need other people to take photos of... Amanda, Wild Thing, MizM, and Kelly Swift (Senior citizen addition ;P)


Um sorry boys, Swifty only gets served lunch...remember that! Also I saw her first, so back off! (growling like the elder dog near the food bowl)!

I know i'm married, I realized that this morning (thought it was just a dream).
But still DemelitionLover made my official mid-life crisis go in full swing!!

Where's my hair dye! 

That chicks hot! (noticed the old man saying "chick")


----------



## pronty

Here's a pic of my sweetie Marcie (sunnymarcie) 

I'm having that pic framed  as soon as I get the print from the photo shop tomorrow  mmmmm more nice things to look at in my room


----------



## Swifty

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> Where's _my_ lunch?  :?
> 
> Guess I'll have to try that Angus diet after all...   couldn't kill me.


Now you two boys go get me and starzzzcollide a sandwich, and make it quick!


----------



## Brian S

Here is a mug shot of me as I am taking a smoke break


----------



## Immortal_sin

Brian S said:
			
		

> Here is a mug shot of me as I am taking a smoke break



hooray for the mullet!


----------



## sunnymarcie

Well since my piccy is up here's one of my sweetie 

My spiderman Pronty


----------



## Brian S

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> hooray for the mullet!


I am still living in the 1980s 
You know the good ole days when Motley Crue,Guns N Roses etc RULED


----------



## MyNameHere

Swifty said:
			
		

> Now you two boys go get me and starzzzcollide a sandwich, and make it quick!


YEAH!  Make mine a pastrami 'n swiss on rye...   I'll have the angus burger later!


----------



## MizM

Brian S said:
			
		

> I am still living in the 1980s
> You know the good ole days when Motley Crue,Guns N Roses etc RULED


  OMG! YOU CAN SMOKE INSIDE!!!! Wow, what a concept!!!


----------



## Fergrim

Smokers aren't people!


----------



## spider

Swifty said:
			
		

> Now you two boys go get me and starzzzcollide a sandwich, and make it quick!




 I`ll get it. ONLY because I think you`re THE MAN!


----------



## Brian S

MizM said:
			
		

> OMG! YOU CAN SMOKE INSIDE!!!! Wow, what a concept!!!


Well I don't actually light up until I get outside. (cough cough)


----------



## Brian S

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Smokers aren't people!


Oh now Fergie, The only reason you say that is because you ain't old enuff to buy your own  ;P


----------



## Fergrim

hehe, I am too old enough.. but it's still hypocritical of me to say.. unless I qualify it with... tobbaco smokers aren't people 

I still manage to smoke quite a bit, though


----------



## Inuleki

well, it's been awhile....  a VERY long while, so here's another pic of Indigoeyes and myself.


----------



## MizM

It might have been a long time, but you are STILL a gorgeous couple!


----------



## Socrates

Oh yes, indeed.  I couldn't agree more.  VERY beautiful couple!   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## TheRedDragon

Here's me. Yay!  Got this picture taken before the lip piercing, so, I'm sans metal


----------



## The_Phantom

Youre very beautiful if you dont mind my saying so.


----------



## Gene

I second..........


----------



## Brian S

I 3rd it!!! RD, You look good


----------



## WayneT

4th it!


----------



## spider

She has my eyes. 

5th it.


----------



## TheRedDragon

Thanks guys!


----------



## WayneT

6th it...oh no wait, my bad!   Welcome by the way!


----------



## priZZ

demolitionlover said:
			
		

> Im a peon, but yeah I gotta post a pic..it is cool to see everyone..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/demolitionloverx/city02.jpg
> 
> Hello there... You single?


----------



## Brian S

priZZ said:
			
		

> demolitionlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a peon, but yeah I gotta post a pic..it is cool to see everyone..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/demolitionloverx/city02.jpg
> 
> Hello there... You single?
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you aren't because I saw the pic of you and your GF of 3 years ;P  ;P
Click to expand...


----------



## spider

I wish I were single...
Oh Wait, She`s a member here, I`d better keep my mouth shut.  :8o


----------



## Fergrim

Spider, you want every girl you see (or don't see!)


----------



## Brian S

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Spider, you want every girl you see (or don't see!)


hehe In a way you can't blame him though


----------



## Fergrim

Yeah, in a way.


----------



## spider

It`s only normal for a teenager of my age. 
Don`t blame me, Blame the hormones.


----------



## Mister Internet

Blame it on whatever you want, it yet another example of why kids shouldn't be given their license to date until they're 17.  Oh yeah, I should have prfaced that  with my belief that kids should have to pass a test and get licensed in order to date 1-on-1.  They should raise the driving age to 18 while they're at it.  I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.


----------



## spider

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Blame it on whatever you want, it yet another example of why kids shouldn't be given their license to date until they're 17.  Oh yeah, I should have prfaced that  with my belief that kids should have to pass a test and get licensed in order to date 1-on-1.  They should raise the driving age to 18 while they're at it.  I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.



 We have  to have licenses to date? Oh yeah, That`s in your beleif. 
 We "kids" normally date 1-on-1, unless we decide to invite friends.

 And we don`t blame your for being cranky like this, You do have a big responsibility on your hands here. It`s not easy keeping up with all of our mindless drible. (some of us and our mindless dribble) 

 We love you for what you do.


----------



## Brian S

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Blame it on whatever you want, it yet another example of why kids shouldn't be given their license to date until they're 17.  Oh yeah, I should have prfaced that  with my belief that kids should have to pass a test and get licensed in order to date 1-on-1.  They should raise the driving age to 18 while they're at it.  I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.


Mr I, All I can say is that when you are about 70 y.o., your gonna be one cranky old man


----------



## Fergrim

Isn't Mr I pushin' 80 irl?


----------



## Brian S

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Isn't Mr I pushin' 80 irl?


Yeah at least 80. That must be why he is such a cranky old geezer


----------



## priZZ

Brian S said:
			
		

> I know that you aren't because I saw the pic of you and your GF of 3 years ;P  ;P


Damn... You just want to ruin my date with demolitonlover, right?


----------



## The Red Queen

Brian S said:
			
		

> Mr I, All I can say is that when you are about 70 y.o., your gonna be one cranky old man


That or he'll be one of those horny old guys in the nursing homes who are always trying to grab my butt!


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> That or he'll be one of those horny old guys in the nursing homes who are always trying to grab my butt!




 LMAO, I know for sure if you were working there, I would not mind being one of them at all!


----------



## Gene

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.


Yes you are. I have a younger brother your age. Well crap, I can't talk. I have already started getting mad when strange kids are playing im my yard.  :?


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> LMAO, I know for sure if you were working there, I would not mind being one of them at all!


Well, I don't work at the nursing home, I just pick up the people who died... so you might NOT want to see me, LOL!


----------



## Swifty

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> That or he'll be one of those horny old guys in the nursing homes who are always trying to grab my butt!


I hope I'm still horny when I'm old ......WAIT! I AM!!


----------



## Brian S

priZZ said:
			
		

> Damn... You just want to ruin my date with demolitonlover, right?


hehe yeah you also said that Hungarian girls are the best lookin'. You are are lucky I don't go to Hungary and take your GF away from you


----------



## Brian S

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> That or he'll be one of those horny old guys in the nursing homes who are always trying to grab my butt!


I predict he will live out the movie "Grumpy Old Men". Oh wait he already is living it out


----------



## spider

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Well, I don't work at the nursing home, I just pick up the people who died... so you might NOT want to see me, LOL!




 You`ll still be the cutest little embalmer I`ve ever seen!


----------



## Fergrim

hmm.. a cute little embalmer.. I like it.


----------



## The Red Queen

Yeah, I'm so damn cute people are just DYING for my business


----------



## spider

I know one person who thinks some cookies are so dern good, they`ll bleed for them!


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> I know one person who thinks some cookies are so dern good, they`ll bleed for them!



Hey, what's wrong with giving a pint of blood for free cookies?


----------



## WayneT

*From the archives!*

K I had to dig back in some boxes for this one!  Rourke's manson pics inspire me to share this one with you...plus there's no pics on this page!   (It'll probably go to the next one!)
This is me and my brother...circa 70 something...I wore glasses back then.  I call these days my Jeff Lynn (ELO) phase...talk about white man's fro!  
I was drumming for a rock group called the Gold Dolphin...and some of you  "experimental" people from back then should catch  that reference.
Just don't laugh too hard!   
oh and by the way, I know the pics' quality is crappy..."digital" back then meant you were good with your fingers!


----------



## Brian S

OMG Wayne!!! I may have to dig out some old fotos of me now. Nahh I think not.   Some of my old pics I had hair down the middle of my back. I'll bet you were in the Disco scene haha
BTW Nice Bass. What did it weigh?


----------



## GQ.

Wayne, 

     Which one is you in the photo?  The smoker or the bass player?


----------



## WayneT

LOL I'm the one with the butt!  Bass player!   Oh god that's good! 
Brian?  Dude, the only weighing I did back then was in ounces!   But I think from the pic it's like a three pounder.


----------



## MizM

OMG! I'm dying!! Code Monkey has met his WHITE MAN'S FRO match!!! And Code LOSES!!!


----------



## Arachnopuppy

William wants to say hi to everyone.


----------



## MyNameHere

HI WILLIAM!!!  Keep smiling and the world is your oyster!


----------



## MizM

He's DARLING!! Hi William!! If you ever need to spit up, remember Uncle Lam always has two shoulders.....


----------



## Lochala

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Blame it on whatever you want, it yet another example of why kids shouldn't be given their license to date until they're 17.  Oh yeah, I should have prfaced that  with my belief that kids should have to pass a test and get licensed in order to date 1-on-1.  They should raise the driving age to 18 while they're at it.  I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.


I disagree. not all kids my age are irresponsible and whoever can handle drivng should be able to. I've been driving since I was 15 and I have a perfectly clean record.


----------



## priZZ

Brian S said:
			
		

> hehe yeah you also said that Hungarian girls are the best lookin'. You are are lucky I don't go to Hungary and take your GF away from you


You would take a friends girlfriend? That suckz!


----------



## priZZ

WayneT said:
			
		

> This is me and my brother...circa 70 something...I wore glasses back then.  I call these days my Jeff Lynn (ELO) phase...talk about white man's fro!


Wayne! This picture is king! Ultra retro!   Just like Starsky & Hutch!!!

That were times, right? I wasn't even planed bye my parents at that time!


----------



## spider

priZZ said:
			
		

> You would take a friends girlfriend? That suckz!




No, I would not take fergrim from her. ;P


----------



## priZZ

spider said:
			
		

> No, I would not take fergrim from her. ;P


Don't sure I understand what You mean... what has *Fergrim* to do with this?


----------



## spider

priZZ said:
			
		

> Don't sure I understand what You mean... what has *Fergrim* to do with this?



 I`m saying fergrim is the girlfriend. lol, Never mind then.


----------



## Brian S

priZZ said:
			
		

> You would take a friends girlfriend? That suckz!


hehe Why don't you just give her to me  
Ship her to the U.S. via Air Mail  
If she has any good lookin' sisters send them as well. ( I always wanted a herim)


----------



## WayneT

priZZ said:
			
		

> Wayne! This picture is king! Ultra retro!   Just like Starsky & Hutch!!!
> 
> That were times, right? I wasn't even planed bye my parents at that time!


...god I feel so old  

I will say that those times were definately high ones!


----------



## Sheri

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Blame it on whatever you want, it yet another example of why kids shouldn't be given their license to date until they're 17.  Oh yeah, I should have prfaced that  with my belief that kids should have to pass a test and get licensed in order to date 1-on-1.  They should raise the driving age to 18 while they're at it.  I'm way too young to be this old and cranky.





*Well Holy Crap Mr. I!*
LOFL
I'm older than you!!!
I assumed you were at least 10 years my senior... Hell, I figured you were older than Rourke!
I really, really needed that laugh, thanks _so_ much for letting me have it at your expense!


----------



## MizM

Mr. I is just a kid... albeit a cranky one!!  

When I was 16, I took my '70 Chevelle out in the dirt. Went sideways, did doughnuts, went 80 and slammed on the brakes. Sure it all was TONS of fun, I was also learning what my vehicle would do in an emergency sitch. Maybe ALL kids should do this before they get their license.

Oh, and they should teach them that when you screw with the suspension of little doo-doo cars and race them at 120 on uneven asphalt, they they WILL fly!


----------



## Mad Hatter

MizM said:
			
		

> Mr. I is just a kid... albeit a cranky one!!
> 
> When I was 16, I took my '70 Chevelle out in the dirt. Went sideways, did doughnuts, went 80 and slammed on the brakes. Sure it all was TONS of fun, I was also learning what my vehicle would do in an emergency sitch. Maybe ALL kids should do this before they get their license.
> 
> Oh, and they should teach them that when you screw with the suspension of little doo-doo cars and race them at 120 on uneven asphalt, they they WILL fly!


Wish I had had the opportunity to do something like that. Where I live right now, there's just no "dirt" to speak of where it would be possible to do that and not hit somebody.

I'm 18 and I STILL don't have my liscence. When I took driver's ed, they showed us all this video series called Red Asphalt. It scared the hell outa me and the only driving I've done since then has'nt been so great. I'm just so nervous!!! Ahhh!


----------



## MizM

IMHO a movie that should be shown to EVERYONE getting a license, kids or not.


----------



## Silver.x

MizM said:
			
		

> Mr. I is just a kid... albeit a cranky one!!



Does somebody need a nappy-poo? Yes they do, Yes they DO!
      


Aidan


----------



## heering80

Here's my evolution.. Let's hope they come out in right order so no one gets confused     [EDIT: ---YEAH RIGHT---]


(Don't know what went wrong between the last two stages though..)


----------



## Socrates

I am especially fond of your "hairdo" in the last picture Heering.   

(Kidding - I know it's GOT to be a hat....right?  )

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MizM

SaIiLdVaEnR said:
			
		

> Does somebody need a nappy-poo? Yes they do, Yes they DO!
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan



Who ME??? Nah, I just can't find my binky!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Just me, myself and I*

Okay... I've been avoiding this  :8o , but here it is. It's really me and my lovely room.


----------



## Gene

I haven't the slightest idea why you have been avoiding posting your picture. I for one really like to see pics of the people I get to talk to every day......especially when they are as beautiful as you are.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gene said:
			
		

> I haven't the slightest idea why you have been avoiding posting your picture. I for one really like to see pics of the people I get to talk to every day......especially when they are as beautiful as you are.


Oh wow, I'm flattered!    Have you posted a pic of yourself in this thread? If so, could you give me a link to it (I don't know how to even begin combing through all of these pages). 

BTW, I forgot to mention it b4, but the shirt I'm wearing is one of Wade's P. regalis T-shirts. Very cool!


----------



## Rourke

I'm prettty sure that's Gene, in his avatar.....


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I'm flattered!    Have you posted a pic of yourself in this thread? If so, could you give me a link to it (I don't know how to even begin combing through all of these pages).
> 
> BTW, I forgot to mention it b4, but the shirt I'm wearing is one of Wade's P. regalis T-shirts. Very cool!


I have posted a pic here but I must warn you it's an few years old. I just don't have any recent one's to post. And contrary to what Mr. Rourke says that is not me in my avatar. (unfortunately) If only I could be that dark hero............ well never mind. There I go day dreaming again.

You can look HERE and you will see the page I am on. I believe it's page 91.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gene said:
			
		

> I have posted a pic here but I must warn you it's an few years old. I just don't have any recent one's to post. And contrary to what Mr. Rourke says that is not me in my avatar. (unfortunately) If only I could be that dark hero............ well never mind. There I go day dreaming again.
> 
> You can look HERE and you will see the page I am on. I believe it's page 91.


You're cute!    BTW, how many years is "a few years old"?

I was wondering about you're avatar - I almost remarked on it in the last post... that's Kain isn't it? (or Cain, I can never get the spelling right). I love that game! I liked Kain a lot better than Raziel (I have no clue if I spelled _that _ one right or not). I'm no good at playing games tho, so I have to watch my brother play it so I can get the story.


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> You're cute!    BTW, how many years is "a few years old"?
> 
> I was wondering about you're avatar - I almost remarked on it in the last post... that's Kain isn't it? (or Cain, I can never get the spelling right). I love that game! I liked Kain a lot better than Raziel (I have no clue if I spelled _that _ one right or not). I'm no good at playing games tho, so I have to watch my brother play it so I can get the story.


Why thank you. I am flattered as well if not a little embarrassed.   That pic is about 2 years old. It was uploaded in Feb of 03. I know, I know... I need a more recent pic but I really don't like where age has taken me.   

My avatar is Kain & you nailed the spelling of Raziel. I don't know if you are up on the whole story but I did like Raziel better until I started to understand were Kain was going with his plan. Very cool game none the less.

Here is a new pic I just took of me. That's my little Tarantula work station behind me.


----------



## guesskatiejules

yeah, I've been a member for a while and never posted a picture of myself.  So, boys and girls, here I am.  Please try to contain your screams of intense pain.  LOL!


----------



## guesskatiejules

^^^^^^
Let me get the record straight: I wasn't just dressed and done up like I was in a wedding or something; I really look like this ALL THE TIME...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gene said:
			
		

> Why thank you. I am flattered as well if not a little embarrassed.   That pic is about 2 years old. It was uploaded in Feb of 03. I know, I know... I need a more recent pic but I really don't like where age has taken me.
> 
> My avatar is Kain & you nailed the spelling of Raziel. I don't know if you are up on the whole story but I did like Raziel better until I started to understand were Kain was going with his plan. Very cool game none the less.


I think you look just fine! I don't know what you're talking about when you say you dont like where age has taken you.

You're not going to believe this, but before I liked Kain, I actually liked Mobius    - that is, until I figured out what a manipulative sleezebag he really is.   

Just a month or so ago, my brother finished the most recent game (I think it's called the Legacy of Kain, but I'm not sure). The end was sad, but perfect. I don't know if they'll be creating any more of those games, tho.

Talk to you later, handsome.


----------



## Gene

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Please try to contain your screams of intense pain.  LOL!


Screams of pain LOL!!!  
Again with the beautiful ladies...........that for some reason don't show pics for a long time. :? 

It never ceases to amaze me how many women that are just plain HOTT are into Tarantulas & inverts. Where were y'all when I was like 6 and every girl I showed a bug to either ran, screamed, hated me, or any combinatoin of the three?


----------



## Mad Hatter

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^
> Let me get the record straight: I wasn't just dressed and done up like I was in a wedding or something; I really look like this ALL THE TIME...


I can believe it.    You're gorgeous!

  I guess I should take my picture down. I'm just not even in the ballpark anymore.


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I think you look just fine! I don't know what you're talking about when you say you dont like where age has taken you.
> 
> You're not going to believe this, but before I liked Kain, I actually liked Mobius    - that is, until I figured out what a manipulative sleezebag he really is.
> 
> Just a month or so ago, my brother finished the most recent game (I think it's called the Legacy of Kain, but I'm not sure). The end was sad, but perfect. I don't know if they'll be creating any more of those games, tho.
> 
> Talk to you later, handsome.


Well thank you.

Yup, Mobius is a real sleez but Mortanius sort of came around. Too bad the Hilden had already taken control of him.

The whole series of games is called Legacy of Kain with a subtitle to describe each installment. The last being Defiance. It is rumored that there will be other games in the series but I don't know how soon. I hate that Raziel was again imprisoned in the Reaver but with out him Kain just isn't complete.

Later


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gene said:
			
		

> It never ceases to amaze me how many women that are just plain HOTT are into Tarantulas & inverts. Where were y'all when I was like 6 and every girl I showed a bug to either ran, screamed, hated me, or any combinatoin of the three?


The world is changing... for the better.  But really, I think we're just so spread out over the globe that the only way we know that others exist is through this wonderful site!

I mean, I still get a lot of flack from anyone and everyone who knows about my hobby.


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I can believe it.    You're gorgeous!
> 
> I guess I should take my picture down. I'm just not even in the ballpark anymore.



Don't you dare!


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I mean, I still get a lot of flack from anyone and everyone who knows about my hobby.


Me too. It's quite funny actually because I work in a very conservative environment and people's jaws hit the floor when they hear of my hobbies.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gene said:
			
		

> Don't you dare!


Yeah, yeah, whateva.


----------



## WayneT

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^
> Let me get the record straight: I wasn't just dressed and done up like I was in a wedding or something; I really look like this ALL THE TIME...


I want you to know I COMPLETELY AND TOTALLY 100% Believe you!


----------



## Spider-man 2

You are not a very good liar, Wayne. LOL!  ;P


----------



## WayneT

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> You are not a very good liar, Wayne. LOL!  ;P


*Whaddaya do?*


----------



## Spider-man 2

Do you know how hard it is to type to Wayne instead of Dwayne?  It's branded in my brain to always put the D before the freaken W.  I continuously hit the back space over and over.  I blame your parents.


----------



## WayneT

Do YOU know how impossibly difficult it is to put a capital "D" and then follow it with a lower case "w" for me?  

Hell, I blame my parents for alot of stuff too!


----------



## Spider-man 2

I knew 100% you were gonna say that, LOL.


----------



## Brian S

Here is a foto taken of me a couple of days ago. This is the river by where I live.


----------



## MizM

WayneT said:
			
		

> Hell, I blame my parents for alot of stuff too!



I'll bet you even blame them for your being BORN!!!


----------



## WayneT

MizM said:
			
		

> I'll bet you even blame them for your being BORN!!!


You read me like a book somethimes Terri! 

Brian...where's the fishing pole? :?


----------



## guesskatiejules

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I can believe it.    You're gorgeous!
> 
> I guess I should take my picture down. I'm just not even in the ballpark anymore.


I was just kidding!  I really don't look like that all the time!  You are gorgeous too!  And don't let anyone tell you otherwise, or I'm gonna kick some booty!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Brian S said:
			
		

> Here is a foto taken of me a couple of days ago. This is the river by where I live.


I wish I lived in such a nice place.    I want a river, too!


----------



## Mad Hatter

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I was just kidding!  I really don't look like that all the time!  You are gorgeous too!  And don't let anyone tell you otherwise, or I'm gonna kick some booty!


I was kidding too, when I said that. I like the way I look - not exactly "beautiful," by my own definition, but sort of... mischievous.


----------



## Overmenneske

WayneT said:
			
		

> Brian...where's the fishing pole? :?


Yupyupyup, only valid question now.

Brian, it looks beautiful. If I were you - I'd spend *a lot* of time doing nothing (fishing etc.) along that river.


----------



## Brian S

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I wish I lived in such a nice place.    I want a river, too!


Well come to Missouri   
There is plenty of rivers here. This is where I've spent most of my life. I am a true 100% country boy  

Overmennske, I have the fish serial numbered on this river   There are Smallmouth Bass everywhere here.


----------



## LPacker79

Me again.....Looking bored as usual. Look at that honker!


----------



## Brian S

Leanne, you look good even if you are bored


----------



## WayneT

Leann you look great!  You know, I've stared at this picture several times, and I have _yet_ to see a goose in it.


----------



## Botar

Brian S said:
			
		

> Here is a foto taken of me a couple of days ago. This is the river by where I live.


Brian,

Is that the Finley?  I spent many a summer day hunting crawdads in the Finley river as a kid.

Botar


----------



## MizM

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Me again.....Looking bored as usual. Look at that honker!


Honker? Geese? You GOOSE people?!!   I didn't notice anything but the incredible eyes, they are SO pretty!!! But, I will agree that you look SOOO BORED!!


----------



## Fergrim

If you were my mail lady, I'd leave indecent propositions taped to the inside of my mailbox.


----------



## Brian S

Botar said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> Is that the Finley?  I spent many a summer day hunting crawdads in the Finley river as a kid.
> 
> Botar


Charles,
No that is on Bryant Creek. It runs thru Douglas and Ozark Countys. I have been on the Finley myself. I used to go frog gigging years ago with my cousins on the Finley. They live in Ozark, MO.
I also live close to the North Fork River. I am sure you have heard or been to it before.


----------



## Botar

Brian S said:
			
		

> Charles,
> I also live close to the North Fork River. I am sure you have heard or been to it before.


That is one of my favorite rivers to float.  Missed making a float trip this year... I'll have to make up for that next year.

Botar


----------



## LPacker79

Brian, Wayne, MizM, and Fergie..........you guys are SO sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Spider-man 2

You already know how I feel!


----------



## LPacker79

Uh.......okay? Subtlety doesn't always work with me......blonde and all.....


----------



## Spider-man 2

Y-O-U  A-R-E  V-E-R-Y  P-R-E-T-T-Y aka hot.  ;P 

btw, your "honker" looks just fine to me  :? , so shut up about it.  ;P 

you know I love u. lol


----------



## LPacker79

Okay.....I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## Brian S

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Brian, Wayne, MizM, and Fergie..........you guys are SO sweet! Thanks!



You are soooooo sweet yourself :wall:  :clap:


----------



## MizM

No L, you're WRONG!!! WE'RE not sweet, YOU'RE sweet!!


----------



## guesskatiejules

Ok guys, I have some new pics of me.  I'm wearing a wig, but do you think I should make this look permanent?


----------



## Brian S

Wow that is so brite that I had to put my sunglasses on  just kiddin'
Now I will remember the song "Lady in Red" :worship:


----------



## spider

I like it.  :drool:


----------



## MyNameHere

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I have some new pics of me.  I'm wearing a wig, but do you think I should make this look permanent?


Yes.  Keep it.  REDDD HOTTT!


----------



## Gene

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I have some new pics of me.  I'm wearing a wig, but do you think I should make this look permanent?


Well it defianately looks good if you ask me!!


----------



## Inuleki

ok, i haven't been on here for a while, because, well.... i finally went and joined corporate america >.<  /sigh

Before......................  and after.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

dayum  ........

Hey, guesskatiejules, love the hair, you look awesome!


----------



## Socrates

Katie,

Don't listen to any of US about what to do with your hair.  Do what YOU like.  

Personally I like the pics you posted with the wig.  Would you WANT to have permanent hair like that?  If so - then go for it!  What's "permanent" anyway these days?   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MizM

Socrates said:
			
		

> What's "permanent" anyway these days?
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


For me... about 4 months!!!


----------



## guesskatiejules

^^^^
Exactly!  Well, I have been considering changing my hair color, but maybe not something so drastic....red is so...well, not a step I'm ready to take!  Maybe blue...or flame-like colors like reds and oranges and yellows!  That would be cool!  

But for now I guess I'm a dirty-blonde( as opposed to a DIRTY blonde   )


----------



## Sheri

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> Exactly!  Well, I have been considering changing my hair color, but maybe not something so drastic....red is so...well, not a step I'm ready to take!  Maybe blue...or flame-like colors like reds and oranges and yellows!  That would be cool!
> 
> But for now I guess I'm a dirty-blonde( as opposed to a DIRTY blonde   )


Oh but once you go red, there's no going back...  :evil:


----------



## Sheri

Okay, its been a while since I posted any new pics...

The first one is me with my newest hobby... I hear they come in blue, but you know, I'll wait until I'm just a little more experienced.


----------



## DarkRAM

W00P!! ^^^^^ You can be my new camel riding Arab Socialist Ba'ath Party friend Sheri!!  :drool:


----------



## MyNameHere

*Confirming a rumour...*



			
				sheri said:
			
		

> The first one is me with my newest hobby... I hear they come in blue, but you know, I'll wait until I'm just a little more experienced.


this is/was my first...still clumsily strumming...

if you go to their site at www.alvarezgtr.com and click on "players" at the top, you might see someone you recognize in the list.


----------



## WayneT

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> Exactly!  Well, I have been considering changing my hair color, but maybe not something so drastic....red is so...well, not a step I'm ready to take!  Maybe blue...or flame-like colors like reds and oranges and yellows!  That would be cool!
> 
> But for now I guess I'm a dirty-blonde( as opposed to a DIRTY blonde   )


Pardon me for chiming in late here...but you could make it neon green and it's gonna' look damn good!

Could I do your portrait?


----------



## guesskatiejules

Wayne, would you only do my portrait if I dyed my hair neon green?    I don't know if green would match my eyes very well!


----------



## WayneT

I'd do it if it were 9 shades of neon green!


----------



## MyNameHere

I feel safe in saying Wayne would do your portrait no matter what color your hair was--even puke green!


----------



## WayneT

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> I feel safe in saying Wayne would do your portrait no matter what color your hair was--even puke green!


Heck I'd paint it _sans_ the hair!


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> I'd do it if it were 9 shades of neon green!


Aww, Wayne you're so sweet. I would be honored.


----------



## Megalodon

here we go, itsa me


----------



## Joe

New picture. I was bored.


----------



## Vys

If I seem younger than I really am, it's because the picture sucks too much to show my 'crow's feet' 

Additionally, closing in on 24, my 'beard' isn't something that would convince a caterpillar, so I keep it banished.


----------



## Rourke

Vys said:
			
		

> If I seem younger than I really am, it's because the picture sucks too much to show my 'crow's feet'
> 
> Additionally, closing in on 24, my 'beard' isn't something that would convince a caterpillar, so I keep it banished.


Excellent!!  Now we know what the weird guy looks like!!    ;P


----------



## Vys

Rourke said:
			
		

> Excellent!!  Now we know what the weird guy looks like!!    ;P


I've known that for quite some time now  Of course, when he is momentarily illuminated by a flash of lightning, I, with some help from his wild statements, can just believe he is The Liberal. Hahaha, as in, you know, 'Bleschit auntie Pex, these pancakes are so the Devil!'


----------



## spider

Latest picture of me...


----------



## Silver.x

Vys said:
			
		

> If I seem younger than I really am, it's because the picture sucks too much to show my 'crow's feet'
> 
> Additionally, closing in on 24, my 'beard' isn't something that would convince a caterpillar, so I keep it banished.



Wow, a celebrity on the boards, I love your show Conan! 

   

Joking of course 


Aidan


----------



## MyNameHere

No, no... Hobbits aren't real...


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*







-V


----------



## Pinktoe

Well hey everyone! Anyone remember this face?:






It's been forever, let's see if I'll stay this time   :}


----------



## Gene

Pinktoe said:
			
		

> Well hey everyone! Anyone remember this face?:
> 
> 
> It's been forever, let's see if I'll stay this time   :}


I must confess..... I don't remember you, probably because I am still pretty new myself. Welcome back! Why did you leave before?


----------



## spider

I remember you, You were the cute one about a thousand pages back.


----------



## Pinktoe

I have no idea why I left, was so long ago..  



			
				spider said:
			
		

> I remember you, You were the cute one about a thousand pages back.


 :}


----------



## spider

*Interested*

Interested in coming back to the boards you say?
Have no fear, for I am here. I`ll introduce you around.



 Not sure why I`m bothering with this. You`ve most likely received a thousand PM`s from drunk and disorderly guys.   

You can expect that around here.   
So, PM me if you`d like or I`ll get intouch with you. I`m the man, or "kid" if you please, to show you around.  


Adios


----------



## guesskatiejules

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Here's one of *guesskatiejules*


I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU POSTED THIS ONE FERGRIM!!!  :evil: 
This is, like, one of the worst pics of me!  My hair is an absolute disaster, and the pic is magified so you can see every blemish on my face!

I was doing a search for the wig pics I posted, to show my little bro, and I found this post that I was totally unaware of.  But....
As bad as I think this picture of me is, that was still really sweet of you to post it, because I didn't get around to posting any pictures for another month or so!  :8o  Thanks Fergrim.

Oh, new avatar to the left of your screen.  It's a fairly recent pic of me (without the crazy hair).


----------



## spider

Pinktoe seems to have dissapeared once more...  

Too bad, She was really a cute one.

Here`s me to scare everyone away.


----------



## kellygirl

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU POSTED THIS ONE FERGRIM!!!  :evil:
> This is, like, one of the worst pics of me!  My hair is an absolute disaster, and the pic is magified so you can see every blemish on my face!


What are you talking about?!  There isn't a blemish in sight--you are gorgeous!  Plus the bed-head hair look is very in.  

The pics of you with red wig are the best, IMO.  I don't know that I'd recommend you make it permanent, though.  What really puts the look together is that your makeup and outfit match perfectly.  It would be a fun clubbing getup but unless you want to put hours worth of effort in daily, it's not going to be the same.  But keep the wig around--very hot!    

-Kelly


----------



## Rourke

This could have also gone in the "What are you reading now?" thread.  But I haven't posted in here for a while, so......


----------



## Sheri

Rourke said:
			
		

> This could have also gone in the "What are you reading now?" thread.  But I haven't posted in here for a while, so......



What an excellent book!    

I'll post one of what I'm reading as well!


----------



## spider

Pics of my friend. Recently sent...  :drool:
Isn`t she shmexy?


----------



## LilVoices

**

That would be me. ^


----------



## Silver.x

spider said:
			
		

> Pics of my friend. Recently sent...  :drool:
> Isn`t she shmexy?


Yes,

I will agree with you spider, but don't you have a girlfriend?

Aidan


----------



## spider

Silver.x said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> I will agree with you spider, but don't you have a girlfriend?
> 
> Aidan




 That girl was my girlfriend that y`all would hear about. We broke up cause the relationship thing was kinda stressful I guess so we broke up. Now we are great friends who just fool around.   She makes my heart melt inside... :drool: 

We`ll probably get back together when we are older.

BTW, Neat name change.


----------



## Raindog

Rourke said:
			
		

> This could have also gone in the "What are you reading now?" thread.  But I haven't posted in here for a while, so......


 It's eerie how much you resemble the mod in my other favorite forum...


----------



## Sheri

Raindog said:
			
		

> It's eerie how much you resemble the mod in my other favorite forum...



Eerie as in... WOW do you ever need to go visit your friendly neighborhood laser eye surgeon...  :wall:

Also kinda eerie like...
Oh, the latest polls coming out tonight...
Eerie like I am 99% sure Bush is in for another four years.

None of which are very good examples of the word "eerie" but they are ALL better than yours!  ;P


----------



## Raindog

I was having a bit of fun Sheri, apparently you believe that everything posted on the internet is literal and have no sense of humor. Lighten up okay, if not I'll send jupiter back to sit in front of your house again.


----------



## Sheri

Raindog said:
			
		

> I was having a bit of fun Sheri, apparently you believe that everything posted on the internet is literal and have no sense of humor. Lighten up okay, if not I'll send jupiter back to sit in front of your house again.



You mean everything I read on the net is* NOT * true??????


----------



## Raindog

He he he, wait let me get my bush suit on uh hem..... Iraq is the most dangerous nation on earth.


----------



## Sheri

Raindog said:
			
		

> He he he, wait let me get my bush suit on uh hem..... Iraq is the most dangerous nation on earth.



LOL
Sense of humour re-established!


----------



## LilVoices

*^_^*



			
				Silver.x said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> I will agree with you spider, but don't you have a girlfriend?
> 
> Aidan


Thanks...that would be me.. So yeah. Ok bye now.  
:evil: Happy Halloween!


----------



## spider

That`s her...  :drool: 

So is it me, or did sheri and Raindog just have their first arguement? Awwww, How cute!


----------



## spider

I think I killed the thread, I need to get it goign again with a pic of myself...


----------



## DarkRAM

Me in 2nd grade... How about that shirt!!!


----------



## Rourke

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me in 2nd grade... How about that shirt!!!


Holy crap, I think I had that same shirt!!

....._.......Rourke goes digging for a pic._....


----------



## The_Phantom

Heres me and my 12 year old looking face. In actual fact, I am 25. But I just look 12. Ok, maybe 13.

Fine. 12 and 1/2?


----------



## MyNameHere

I say you could easily pass for 14!  ;P


----------



## The_Phantom

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> I say you could easily pass for 14!  ;P



Well ALLLRIIIIIIIIIIGHHTT!!!


----------



## Brian S

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> I say you could easily pass for 14!  ;P


lol 2 more years until she can get a driver's liscense


----------



## The_Phantom

Brian S said:
			
		

> lol 2 more years until she can get a driver's liscense



Ya, I might wanna think about getting that soon, eh?


----------



## genious_gr

Don't worry, you'll get your chance to laugh when others will look 40 and you'll look like 20 

I once went to see the Exorcist. I was like 17 and the movie was for "over 18". So I'm arguing with the guy there that doesnt want to let me in.
"Come on man, I'm 17!!"
"Yeah? Well you look like 14!!"
"............"

The worst part is that most chicks younger than me were let through.....argggh


----------



## Rourke

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me in 2nd grade... How about that shirt!!!


OK, DarkRAM, here's what I was thinking of.  I guess the shirt wasn't exactly the same.  I was pretty close on the hair, though, huh?


----------



## WayneT

*How about a "Howdy Doody" shot?*

LOL Rourke!  I had a pair of shoes that looked like your shirt, once upon a time!  

How's this for a Howdy-Doody shot?  

(circa first grade)


----------



## Rourke

WayneT said:
			
		

> LOL Rourke!  I had a pair of shoes that looked like your shirt, once upon a time!
> 
> How's this for a Howdy-Doody shot?
> 
> (circa first grade)


Wayne, that is thoroughly awesome!  I never thought I would say this about another guy......but you were just _adorable_.....!


----------



## WayneT

Awwww....shucks  :8o  I'm touched Rourke! Thanks! :

(In a guy to guy kinda' way  )


----------



## Vanan

*Aw shucks!*

I guess I'd better fess up and show my self too! For those of you who had to increase the contrast/brightness on your monitors  ;P  ;P  ;P  lol!

35lb Spring caught in the Vedder River, BC. Lots of salmon steaks came out of that one! Also, me in my Jailhouse Break look.  :8o 







Post 2002 New Year party. The fun continues...







Out first Saskatchewan winter 2003. Me and one of our cats (Kuna).


----------



## cichlidsman

Rourke said:
			
		

> OK, DarkRAM, here's what I was thinking of.  I guess the shirt wasn't exactly the same.  I was pretty close on the hair, though, huh?


  I hope those shirts dont ever come back in style.


----------



## cichlidsman

Vanan holy (something) that is one big fish.


----------



## Vanan

Thanks man! It was caught on a 12lb leader and the fight was about 12 mins long.


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> LOL Rourke!  I had a pair of shoes that looked like your shirt, once upon a time!
> 
> How's this for a Howdy-Doody shot?
> 
> (circa first grade)


Awww Wayne!  You were adorable!!!!!  Sooooooooo cute! 
Here's me as a little one.  I used to dance, and I'm wearing a dance costume in the pic.  I think that was the "Rainbow Ballerina" dance that my family STILL won't leave me alone about!


----------



## WayneT

Quick, get Ed MacMahon on the line...we got us a star search contestant!
Awwww....what a little cutie yourself!

Oh and  :8o  thank you!


----------



## spider

Great world we live in.


----------



## Kali

i don't know how to make myself not sideways! never mind, it won't let me upload my picture
 :?


----------



## spider

Try resizing it. It is most likely the problem.


----------



## Sequin

well here is the latest...(sometime last year..) i dont know if i posted somewhere in the site before? dont think so...my-as-well


----------



## Jakob

Been a while since I posted a pic of myself. Took this a couple of days ago:







Later, 

Jake


----------



## LPacker79

Took some new pics today.


----------



## Silver.x

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> well here is the latest...(sometime last year..) i dont know if i posted somewhere in the site before? dont think so...my-as-well



Nope! Haven't posted it, but it is surely welcome, Meagan.

Aidan


----------



## BakuBak

nice nice nice      

and wher is  the left part of  this photo    :?


----------



## Sequin

hahaha.... the only way my comp lets me post a pic if i delete some of it or downsize. but my Programs are so messed up so i just delete half.haha...


----------



## BakuBak

hmmm  ok i forgive  U   

but U have to put some more  photos  !!!!


----------



## aftershock

Well this is me in front of the computer a few days ago!


----------



## Andrew vV

Ahhhh, after a hard day of lying under the sun in Ibiza....even though I dont show it    Im on the far right......


----------



## BakuBak

WOW !!!! 

U are drinking  pure vodka   

I thought  that U there  in america dont  do such things


----------



## Andrew vV

Oh, we didnt actually drink it, we just took the picture and then poured it out    
Im not sure what that stuff REALLY was, but it was labelled as "red absynthe" and was even stronger than Canadian beer


----------



## BakuBak

if this red absynthe  is like orginal one ( green  ) ............. 

this <edit> can make  real good  thiings with U  :] 

 how much  of it U had    ?? 

canadian bear ?? how much % it has ?? as i know usa bear teast like pee


----------



## Andrew vV

Im not sure if that was real absynthe, because it had no OTHER effects than alcohol would!!    
Canadian beer isnt that strong(5-7% on average I think) I just joke about it because American beer tends to be slightly weaker


----------



## BakuBak

so its just like ouers ,,,  
My faworite " Perla "  is standarlized for 6,8% of alcochol :] 

about absynthe :  It is 70%  pure alcochol witch some herbal  indegrents ( but not weed :[ )  1 bottle can realy kick  Yours ass : ]  ....


----------



## Palespider

A couple of recent pics of me with some friends (I'm on the right) with a few too many Captain and Pepsi's. :razz:


----------



## spider

I swear she is getting hotter and hotter


----------



## BakuBak

Yes she do


----------



## spider

She said Thanks


----------



## spider

A few more


----------



## Fergrim

Yes, that was me.


----------



## BakuBak




----------



## Fergrim

At spider's request, a few pictures of someone I care very much about


----------



## spider

Great smile.


----------



## genious_gr

***sigh***


----------



## spider

genious_gr said:
			
		

> ***sigh***


 I know what you are thinking. Oh what this board has come to.
But as we all think about it more and more, We realise, it was only a picture.


----------



## Fergrim

sorry, genious.


----------



## MizM

Now, with even MORE mascara!!! :razz:


----------



## genious_gr

spider said:
			
		

> I know what you are thinking. Oh what this board has come to.
> But as we all think about it more and more, We realise, it was only a picture.


 The sigh was about a great smile that has entered my life and has been torturing me for the last weeks... *sigh*


----------



## Bearo

well.. here I am 
(the snake is one of my Amazon treeboas, Corallus hortulanus)


----------



## spider

A snake hook?

Grow some Cahonas and hold it with your hands.


----------



## Fergrim

cojones...


----------



## Fergrim

> Now, with even MORE mascara!!!


Not to mention the clea....nothin.


----------



## Lochala

MizM said:
			
		

> Now, with even MORE mascara!!! :razz:


I'm not trying to suck up or anything but you have nice eyes.


----------



## Lochala

Raindog said:
			
		

> He he he, wait let me get my bush suit on uh hem..... Iraq is the most dangerous nation on earth.



I think I need to haul-ass to mexico or something.


----------



## WayneT

MizM said:
			
		

> Now, with even MORE mascara!!! :razz:


Man I am SO TEMPTED to tell everyone how I signed that one pm Terri....(biting my knuckles here!!!!)


----------



## MizM

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Not to mention the clea....nothin.



FerGIE!!!   I KNOW what you were THINKING young man!!!

Thank you for the nice GENTLEMANLY compliment Sam Shirley!

Wayne, I thought we agreed we wouldn't embarass YOU and tell everyone that you signed a PM "Jugs" instead of "Hugs". Freudian typo!!!!


----------



## WayneT

MizM said:
			
		

> FerGIE!!!   I KNOW what you were THINKING young man!!!
> 
> Thank you for the nice GENTLEMANLY compliment Sam Shirley!
> 
> Wayne, I thought we agreed we wouldn't embarass YOU and tell everyone that you signed a PM "Jugs" instead of "Hugs". Freudian typo!!!!


LMAO!!   OOOPs "we" did agree that huh?   Just one of those days everyone! 
(I'd like to remind everyone that "j" is next to "h" on the keyboard!)


----------



## Lochala

MizM said:
			
		

> FerGIE!!!   I KNOW what you were THINKING young man!!!
> 
> Thank you for the nice GENTLEMANLY compliment Sam Shirley!
> 
> Wayne, I thought we agreed we wouldn't embarass YOU and tell everyone that you signed a PM "Jugs" instead of "Hugs". Freudian typo!!!!



Sure......


----------



## Fergrim

Well, nothing like some jugs to make my day!

Doh, sorry, hugs.


----------



## MizM

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Well, nothing like some jugs to make my day!
> 
> Doh, sorry, hugs.



Your typing is as horrid as Wayne's!!!


----------



## Bearo

spider said:
			
		

> A snake hook?
> 
> Grow some Cahonas and hold it with your hands.


Sometime she is grumpy and I dont want to be bitten by that monster 
the hooks are mostly so I can train before i get hot snakes


----------



## guesskatiejules

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Well, nothing like some jugs to make my day!
> 
> Doh, sorry, hugs.


Doug!!!  Poor MizM!  You guys...I swear, a huge steak (bloody red), a 6-pack, and some "hugs" (-h+j) are all it takes to make you happy!

Jugs for Doug and Wayne,
Katie

oops, my bad


----------



## WayneT

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WayneT

Been awhile since I posted......


----------



## Bean

You can really see the resemblence in that one!


----------



## Sheri

Bean said:
			
		

> You can really see the resemblence in that one!



You know Bean, you're not allowed to post in this thread until you've shown a picture of yourself.


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I posted......


Wow Wayne, you look kind of like.....John Goodman?  Maybe it's just the picture quality?  Or maybe it's me.


----------



## Rourke

sheri said:
			
		

> You know Bean, you're not allowed to post in this thread until you've shown a picture of yourself.


That would have have been a *brilliant *rule!  A little late, though..


----------



## Sheri

Rourke said:
			
		

> That would have have been a *brilliant *rule!  A little late, though..



Damn you for thwarting my ruse!


----------



## MizM

Wayne hon, I think you've been eating WAY TO MANY of those delicious cookies you make!!


----------



## Bean

sheri said:
			
		

> You know Bean, you're not allowed to post in this thread until you've shown a picture of yourself.


Fair enough!  Here's one of my "better side".  I'm the one on the left, my brother is the other.  Taken in Arches National Park.  We were.. um.. bonding with nature.

2.0 _Homo sapien_


----------



## WayneT

LMAO!! You look JUST LIKE the little army guys I used to blow up with firecrackers on the fourth of July!


----------



## Sheri

Bean said:
			
		

> Fair enough!  Here's one of my "better side".  I'm the one on the left, my brother is the other.  Taken in Arches National Park.  We were.. um.. bonding with nature.
> 
> 2.0 _Homo sapien_



Ok Bean, you've proven you can play. I like that...

Let's just work on the pace a little, ok?


----------



## Immortal_sin

Ok...I used to participate, till it turned into a MMF...
but here's a pic from tonight, our Christmas party at my new, wonderful place of employment!


----------



## Immortal_sin

hell, just for fun, here's me with my Dave Mustaine look!


----------



## mebebraz

still as sexy as ever sin.......


----------



## Botar

Bean said:
			
		

> Fair enough!  Here's one of my "better side".  I'm the one on the left, my brother is the other.  Taken in Arches National Park.  We were.. um.. bonding with nature.
> 
> 2.0 _Homo sapien_


Are you guys NAKED!?!  Something horribly wrong here.

On a serious note... awesome picture... you're a nice looking guy from that distance.

Botar


----------



## Bean

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> hell, just for fun, here's me with my Dave Mustaine look!



You know..  cross gender impressions are hard to pull off.. but that's pretty good!  Only difference is I usually don't find pics of Dave to be attractive.


----------



## Bean

Botar said:
			
		

> Are you guys NAKED!?!  Something horribly wrong here.



Now how could we bond with nature with all those confining clothes on?


----------



## Rourke

Bean said:
			
		

> Now how could we bond with nature with all those confining clothes on?


Or air out your nads after a long hike, right?


----------



## Rourke

Something just occurred to me.  Maybe it's been brought up already, but......shouldn't this thread be titled "Who's in _front _of the computer??"


----------



## Sheri

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> hell, just for fun, here's me with my Dave Mustaine look!



You'll make an excellent addition to the party - that is whenever you decide the date!!!


----------



## spider

*Talk*

And once more we are left phot-less.


----------



## Brian S

Spider, I thought you had left :? . Anyway I see you made it back


----------



## spider

Yea something like that, I`m just wandering...


Here is this hot chick I met the other day...  :razz:

_<image removed due to copyright violation>_


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> Yea something like that, I`m just wandering...
> 
> 
> Here is this hot chick I met the other day...  :razz:


    Is that Zambora???


----------



## spider

I didn`t catch her name but she did say her ex, king kong, just got out of jail. I`ve gotta set that dude straight.


----------



## xanadu1015

*Okay, I am finally posting a pic of myself...*

Don't all applaud at once....     j/k


Anyway, enough hiding for me...I'm ready to out myself.



Laura


----------



## Spider-man 2

mebebraz said:
			
		

> still as sexy as ever sin.......


Hey!  That's MY wife your talking about there!


----------



## spider

You know what?

I say Amanda needs to post another pic of herself. She is by far the cutest girl around here, IMO!

Love ya Amanda


----------



## The Red Queen

spider said:
			
		

> You know what?
> 
> I say Amanda needs to post another pic of herself. She is by far the cutest girl around here, IMO!
> 
> Love ya Amanda


LOL! Well, thank you  

I don't have any new ones now, but maybe I'll post something when I get home from vacation.


----------



## spider

I`m looking forward to it!


----------



## Rourke

xanadu1015 said:
			
		

> Don't all applaud at once....     j/k
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough hiding for me...I'm ready to out myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Laura


Excellent, Laura.  It's always nice to put a face to the names I see on so many posts!

C'mon, you wussies!!  Let's see some more new faces!


----------



## WayneT

Very nice Laura! :clap:  Now I KNOW I want to see you in that T-shirt!


----------



## WayneT

Here's my sweetheart Hannah (Mad Hatter)...I asked her if I could post this one.

I love you Hannah!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I love you too Wayne!  

(My friend in the pic is Alice)


----------



## Bean

WayneT said:
			
		

> Here's my sweetheart Hannah (Mad Hatter)...


And all this time I thought the avatar was her pic...


----------



## Bean

Taken in Lava Tubes National Park.


----------



## Immortal_sin

I like the nekkid pic Bean! From that distance, it could be ANYONE though 
Sheri, I can't decide on a date till I find out how much money I'll be making....
But I promise to do my best Mustaine impressions!


----------



## WayneT

:clap: Nice to finally see you Bean!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> hell, just for fun, here's me with my Dave Mustaine look!


That's funny.  I don't see heroin filled syringes hanging out of your arms....

   

Jon


----------



## Rourke

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> That's funny.  I don't see heroin filled syringes hanging out of your arms....
> 
> 
> 
> Jon


The pic really didn't show much of her arms....


----------



## xanadu1015

WayneT said:
			
		

> Very nice Laura! :clap:  Now I KNOW I want to see you in that T-shirt!





Buy the shirt for me and I'll get someone to take a picture of me in it   




Laura


----------



## cricket54

Here is the picture that I promised to post for you all to see.


Sharon



ps. had to crop the picture a bit out of respect to some friends of mine that were in the photo as well.


----------



## Sheri

cricket54 said:
			
		

> Here is the picture that I promised to post for you all to see.
> 
> 
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> ps. had to crop the picture a bit out of respect to some friends of mine that were in the photo as well.



Are you implying Hooter Girls have self-respect????
Just kidding. I love Hooter Girls.
Nice to see you Sharon!


----------



## Vys

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I like the nekkid pic Bean! From that distance, it could be ANYONE though
> Sheri, I can't decide on a date till I find out how much money I'll be making....
> But I promise to do my best Mustaine impressions!


Mustaine impressions, nyanyanayh, Vys at Arenan on the 15:th of February, nyanyah-nyah


----------



## xanadu1015

*Sheri,*

There were some friends of my parents in the picture with my mom that might not have liked it if my mom posted a picture of them on the internet. We just thought we would crop it out of respect. That and the basis for posting that picture in the first place was so everyone could see my mom.


The "Hooter Girls" at the establishment in New Castle, DE are great! Even though their "hot" wings aren't hot, the girls are very friendly and the service is wonderful. They love it when I bring my 2 year old son with me...he's such a huge flirt and they think he's the cutest little boy. The girls love it when ladies and kids come in, instead of the usual drooling men lol.


Laura


----------



## Israel2004

Well this is me.


----------



## Atalanta

Here is a much more recent (August) photo of "That Atalanta Chick."


----------



## Atalanta

And here's an example of what can happen when I'm given flower petals and booze:


----------



## Rourke

Atalanta said:
			
		

> And here's an example of what can happen when I'm given flower petals and booze:


Is that ALL that would happen?


----------



## WayneT

Atalanta!  Very nice..._for a *KU* fan!_ :clap:


----------



## Deliverme314

spider said:
			
		

> I swear she is getting hotter and hotter


Is that an invader Zim shirt?

And how is it that I never checked this thread?!


----------



## Israel2004

Rourke said:
			
		

> Is that ALL that would happen?


Have to agree with Rourke

Oh and all I can say is WOW


----------



## Atalanta

Rourke said:
			
		

> Is that ALL that would happen?


Yeah, like I remember...


----------



## Atalanta

WayneT said:
			
		

> Atalanta!  Very nice..._for a *KU* fan!_ :clap:



Thanks, Cowboy!


----------



## versus

here's a picture of me and my girlfriend recently...


----------



## Deliverme314

you got yourself a good lookin gal there.


----------



## Brian S

Versus, So now I know what you look like


----------



## Fergrim

Ah, you're playing on my asian fetish.. I see! :-D



Nice pic


----------



## spider

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> Is that an invader Zim shirt?
> 
> And how is it that I never checked this thread?!




It is an Invader Zim shirt.


----------



## Deliverme314

spider said:
			
		

> It is an Invader Zim shirt.


Then you are pretty damn kick ass.

I am a huge cartoon nerd which at 23 I am told I should have out grown...


----------



## Deliverme314

spider said:
			
		

> I don`t see how I am.
> 
> I broke up with her. She gave me too much crap.
> 
> I`ve met this girl and she is the sweetest thing ever...


Oh, I assumed that was you... since its also your avatar.

But yes that girl in this pic is quite cute.


----------



## spider

I`m sure she says thanks.
You should check profiles next time. I`m a 14 male.


----------



## Deliverme314

here is the most recent pic of me that I have.  Two years ago at my GF's senior college semi formal.  The pic comes out small and grainy but you get the idea... Im a tall white guy with a shiny head.  I look the same minus the goatee.


----------



## spider

No pic. ???


----------



## Deliverme314

spider said:
			
		

> I`m sure she says thanks.
> You should check profiles next time. I`m a 14 male.


eh, that takes to much effort.

I like making broad generalizations about people with as little information as possible anyway.  Its what makes the world go round.


----------



## Deliverme314

spider said:
			
		

> No pic. ???


it was being difficult.

And here is a recent picture of me bum after work.

No comments on how filthy my bathroom mirror was!


----------



## guesskatiejules

Ooooh!


----------



## Deliverme314

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Ooooh!


be honest... you were checkin my tush out wernt you?


----------



## spider

My first thought when I saw that was what the fu?


----------



## cricket54

Glad you liked the picture Sheri. It took me a while to get up the nerve to post it. It was a hot, hot summer day and someone dumped water over my head to cool me off. My husband got me the "Hooter Shirt" and also a couple pair of shorts from a great group of girls at the "Hooters" in a Syracuse, NY mall. I wear them around the house for him. The shorts make great boxer shorts under a dress or skirt as well. The girls that I know at "Hooters" are all paying their way through college or raising kids. We love the restaurant because I can get steamed oysters there and its cheaper then a lot of other restaurants. Contrary to what some folks think, a girl doesn't have to have a large "rack" to work as a waitress there. We even had a waitress that was 6 or 7 months pregnant wearing the same outfit at a "Hooters" near Norfolk, VA. I think the Establishment and the girl had a lot of guts to do that. 

Sharon


----------



## Lochala

Rourke said:
			
		

> Is that Zambora???


It's Ape Babe!! I can't believe you've never seen her before. She's been on my profile picture for the last 5 months.


----------



## edesign

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> Then you are pretty damn kick ass.
> 
> I am a huge cartoon nerd which at 23 I am told I should have out grown...


Invader Zim rocks! I will NEVER outgrow cartoons, i far prefer them to most "regular" tv shows...


----------



## Raindog

Invader Zim is a bit hard to come by here, when do they play that show? I watched "Tripping The Void" last night, now that is good funny stuff.


----------



## Rourke

spider said:
			
		

> I don`t see how I am.
> 
> I broke up with her. She gave me too much crap.
> 
> I`ve met this girl and she is the sweetest thing ever...


Which one?  Left or right?


----------



## Deliverme314

Rourke said:
			
		

> Which one?  Left or right?


hahhaha... that was great


----------



## spider

The one on the right, but the one on the left is pretty hot too. 

I`d prefer the one on the right.


----------



## Tranz

spider said:
			
		

> I don`t see how I am.
> 
> I broke up with her. She gave me too much crap.
> 
> I`ve met this girl and she is the sweetest thing ever...




And her mother isn't bad looking either.


----------



## Tranz

Atalanta said:
			
		

> And here's an example of what can happen when I'm given flower petals and booze:



I guess when women get deflowered its more starkly shocking - simply because it's so rare.


----------



## Brian S

It's me again with a friend :}


----------



## DE3

*I started my career as a male model...*


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82

Ladies, here you go


----------



## guesskatiejules

Here's a new picture of me (Chris, this one is for you   )  My brother took it for a project.  Not the best picture, but.....eh, can't ask for too much.


----------



## WayneT

Nice pic Katie...miss the bright red hair though....


----------



## Texas Blonde

TroyMcClureOG82 said:
			
		

> Ladies, here you go


Were you expecting the ladies to ooh and aah?  LOL!!!


----------



## Bean

Brian S said:
			
		

> It's me again with a friend :}



You could be a pirate!  Nice to see you Brian.  For some time now as I read your posts, I've been trying to figure out what a scorpion sounds like... my brain tries to connect the avatar w/ the words.


----------



## Deliverme314

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Here's a new picture of me (Chris, this one is for you   )  My brother took it for a project.  Not the best picture, but.....eh, can't ask for too much.



Frickin Gorgeous!


----------



## Deliverme314

TroyMcClureOG82 said:
			
		

> Ladies, here you go


If I asked you how much a it would cost for half an hour with a woman who is in possesion of all her own teeth would you be able to hook it up... cause damn you look like a pimp, brother.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82

LOL that had was my grandfather's I just tied the purple ribbon around it. I bought the suit for 10 bucks at the thrift store. I just added the purple shirt and purple ribbon to match my girlfriend's dress and get that pimp/gangsta effect. I'll probably post some more pics of me looking normal for these broads to drool over some more


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> Nice pic Katie...miss the bright red hair though....


Sorry Wayne!  Perhaps I'll bring the red hair back just for you!


----------



## Melmoth

Katie, Couldn't open the file,unfortunately.Got "bad request" message  



                                       Sir George


----------



## guesskatiejules

Hmm.....sorry George.  I can't open the file now either.

I'll try to repost later.


----------



## moricollins

wow,  katie, nice picture    and you think that's a BAD picture???


----------



## kellygirl

That's a really cute picture.  But I vote for Katie to change her avatar to the pic of her with the red wig.

-Kelly


----------



## WayneT

kellygirl said:
			
		

> That's a really cute picture.  But I vote for Katie to change her avatar to the pic of her with the red wig.
> 
> -Kelly


Excellent idea Kelly!  In fact Katie, I vote that you permanently dye your hair that color!


----------



## cichlidsman

I thought that i posted a pic here before.  Here is me at the cabin


----------



## WayneT

Hey is that Canadian Club you're mixing there?


----------



## cichlidsman

That is a good drink too, but its captin morgan(i think)


----------



## WayneT

You're a good man!  Rum is my favorite...straight, of course....


----------



## cichlidsman

WayneT said:
			
		

> You're a good man!  Rum is my favorite...straight, of course....


Thanks wayne.  If you like Rum, you should try "Cabot Tower".  Its 57% and 100 proof


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> Excellent idea Kelly!  In fact Katie, I vote that you permanently dye your hair that color!


I considered that, but I think I'd better wait until I'm out of my parents house!


----------



## Brian S

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> If I asked you how much a it would cost for half an hour with a woman who is in possesion of all her own teeth would you be able to hook it up... cause damn you look like a pimp, brother.


LOL!! I was wondering if I was the only one thinking that


----------



## Brian S

Bean said:
			
		

> You could be a pirate!  Nice to see you Brian.  For some time now as I read your posts, I've been trying to figure out what a scorpion sounds like... my brain tries to connect the avatar w/ the words.


LOL!!!! I have seriously thought about becoming one sometime lol.  
I guess now you know what a scorpion sounds like


----------



## Joanie

I lurk around here more than I post, but here's a picture of me on top of Seneca Rock in Virginia.  Oh, yeah, and I guess my avatar is me too.   :}


----------



## carpe scorpio

Ok, it's got to be a negative and this is the only one I have that doesn't suck. This is from '02, but I still look the same.


----------



## Sheri

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Ok, it's got to be a negative and this is the only one I have that doesn't suck. This is from '02, but I still look the same.



Carpe, you're totally creeping me out.

All I can think of is that dude from American Psycho...
and I used to only associate that movie with Cho'Dim!
Now... well...
_Why_ just the negative?


----------



## carpe scorpio

sheri said:
			
		

> Carpe, you're totally creeping me out.
> 
> All I can think of is that dude from American Psycho...
> and I used to only associate that movie with Cho'Dim!
> Now... well...
> _Why_ just the negative?


Sorry, I fear the awsome power of Rourke's photo-altering capabilites.


----------



## Sheri

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Sorry, I fear the awsome power of Rourke's photo-altering capabilites.



LOL!
I think the one you posted could only stand to benefit from some quality Rourking...


_"Nothing feels quite as good as being Rourked!"_


----------



## WayneT

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Sorry, I fear the awsome power of Rourke's photo-altering capabilites.


Hey Carpe! I just downloaded your pic and reversed it!   Anyone wants to see it, please pm me!

(j/k dude...but I don't know why you won't post it? :? )


----------



## spider

Less talk more pics!


----------



## carpe scorpio

WayneT said:
			
		

> Hey Carpe! I just downloaded your pic and reversed it!   Anyone wants to see it, please pm me!
> 
> (j/k dude...but I don't know why you won't post it? :? )


Wayne, that was quasi-evil. :evil:


----------



## Rourke

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Wayne, that was quasi-evil. :evil:


Yup.  That's the first thing I did, too.  Just import into ANY photo-editing program, invert the contrast, and WA-LAA!!!!!  Rush Limbaugh.

Actually, it looks more like Ashton Kutcher!!  Thanks for the pic, Carpe.......if that's _really _you!

EDIT:  Oh, and by the way, I saved it with my other essential Photoshop projects.  Couldn't think of anything good right away, but one day it will come to me...


----------



## carpe scorpio

Rourke said:
			
		

> Yup.  That's the first thing I did, too.  Just import into ANY photo-editing program, invert the contrast, and WA-LAA!!!!!  Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Actually, it looks more like Ashton Kutcher!!  Thanks for the pic, Carpe.......if that's _really _you!


I actually have blonde/gray hair, and yes it's really me. I suppose if I were to dye it brown I would look a bit like him, only less skinny.


----------



## WayneT

So I guess, carpe, I'm off the hook for being curious?


----------



## carpe scorpio

WayneT said:
			
		

> So I guess, carpe, I'm off the hook for being curious?


Curiosity is a good thing, I must admit that this IS an old photo of me and a slight retouch.


----------



## Henry Kane

How old (and retouched) is the photo I wonder? 'Cause you don't look within 10 years of 38 in that pic.

I resisted the urge to "quote" your post with the negative reversed...barely.

Atrax


----------



## carpe scorpio

Atrax said:
			
		

> How old (and retouched) is the photo I wonder? 'Cause you don't look within 10 years of 38 in that pic.
> 
> I resisted the urge to "quote" your post with the negative reversed...barely.
> 
> Atrax


Ok, it IS my College photo, but I'm not revealing any more info.


----------



## Sheri

Atrax said:
			
		

> How old (and retouched) is the photo I wonder? 'Cause you don't look within 10 years of 38 in that pic.
> 
> I resisted the urge to "quote" your post with the negative reversed...barely.
> 
> Atrax



Would someone please grow the palps to do it?
I mean c'mon, he couldn't have expected any less.
Iw ould but I don't have the program right now.
Or Atrax, please do it and e-mail to me...
sherimonk@shaw.ca


----------



## MizM

Although not mature yet, I have palps!! (And Sheri? I think you will be quite pleased with the results!!!)

Didn't I see this guy in an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog?


----------



## Sheri

MizM said:
			
		

> Although not mature yet, I have palps!! (And Sheri? I think you will be quite pleased with the results!!!)
> 
> Didn't I see this guy in an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog?



Pleased with your work! Thanks!
But not any less creeped out...


----------



## moricollins

sheri said:
			
		

> LOL!
> I think the one you posted could only stand to benefit from some quality Rourking...
> 
> 
> _"Nothing feels quite as good as being Rourked!"_



Now, what would YOU know about being "Rourked" Sheri (please, do tell  I'm dying to hear)

I hope that i can continue to avoid a good rourking  

Mori


----------



## guesskatiejules

MizM said:
			
		

> Although not mature yet, I have palps!! (And Sheri? I think you will be quite pleased with the results!!!)
> 
> Didn't I see this guy in an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog?


I think I have!  Wow Carpe, are you a model or something?


----------



## carpe scorpio

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I think I have!  Wow Carpe, are you a model or something?


I did a couple of catalogs when I was 16, but that's the only modeling experience I have.


----------



## guesskatiejules

I hope you don't mind me saying so, but Carpe, you are very good looking.


----------



## carpe scorpio

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind me saying so, but Carpe, you are very good looking.


Thanks, I don't mind at all, I am a tad older than that now though.


----------



## guesskatiejules

That's ok, I'm sure you haven't really changed that much though.  You're quite photogenic!  I always have messy hair or a silly expression whenever someone takes my picture.  Consider yourself one of the lucky ones!


----------



## carpe scorpio

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> That's ok, I'm sure you haven't really changed that much though.  You're quite photogenic!  I always have messy hair or a silly expression whenever someone takes my picture.  Consider yourself one of the lucky ones!


Thanks, I always get people asking things like, "what's so funny" and "why are you so happy". I just smirk a lot, I am easily amused.


----------



## carpe scorpio

MizM said:
			
		

> Although not mature yet, I have palps!! (And Sheri? I think you will be quite pleased with the results!!!)
> 
> Didn't I see this guy in an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog?


At least you didn't make fun of my big ears. :razz:


----------



## The_Phantom

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> At least you didn't make fun of my big ears. :razz:


THATS YOU!?

WOW. Ive said before Im not usually attracted to blondes, but thats a nice picture!  :drool: Very handsome.


----------



## carpe scorpio

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> THATS YOU!?
> 
> WOW. Ive said before Im not usually attracted to blondes, but thats a nice picture!  :drool: Very handsome.


Thanks, but I really do think I have big ears.


----------



## MizM

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> At least you didn't make fun of my big ears. :razz:


Actually I didn't even notice them... to busy looking at your dimples!!


----------



## guesskatiejules

MizM said:
			
		

> Actually I didn't even notice them... to busy looking at your dimples!!


I too was distracted by the dimples!  Besides, in comparison to my uncle's ears, your are nothing.


----------



## Brian S

Stan, It's about time I know what you look like lol!!!  
I have just always pictured you in a gas mask all this time   
Take Care Bro!!


----------



## The_Phantom

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I really do think I have big ears.


But I like big ears.....

I know, Im odd.


----------



## genious_gr

don't you like them pointy as well?


----------



## MizM

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> But I like big ears.....
> 
> I know, Im odd.



No you're not hon! Big ears are easier to grab onto and pull..... oh wait, can't say THAT!!!  

Brian, why would Stan be wearing a gas mask? He doesn't live in SHOUTHERN California does he?


----------



## Brian S

MizM said:
			
		

> Brian, why would Stan be wearing a gas mask? He doesn't live in SHOUTHERN California does he?


No, but he does collect them  
BTW, How many do you own?  uh gas masks that is


----------



## carpe scorpio

MizM said:
			
		

> No you're not hon! Big ears are easier to grab onto and pull..... oh wait, can't say THAT!.


 Oh, yes you can, it's "The Colonel's" fault that my ears are like this. :}


----------



## Deliverme314

and this why my girlfriend sucks!  She is in Florida on a work assignment and wanted to rub it in that she is 40 degrees warmer than me


----------



## The_Phantom

genious_gr said:
			
		

> don't you like them pointy as well?



Pointy also works for me.  :drool:


----------



## carpe scorpio

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Pointy also works for me.  :drool:


I'm intrigued by you. :}


----------



## The_Phantom

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued by you. :}


Heheh, thanks.


----------



## carpe scorpio

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Heheh, thanks.


You are very welcome, and definitely on my list of people to meet someday.


----------



## The_Phantom

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> You are very welcome, and definitly on my list of people to meet someday.


Your sweet!   Ill put you on my list as well. Here; this will make travelling to BC easier: http://www.hellobc.com


----------



## carpe scorpio

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Your sweet!   Ill put you on my list as well. Here; this will make travelling to BC easier: http://www.hellobc.com


Thanks for the travel info, I have been to BC four times and I thoroughly enjoyed Victoria the most so far.


----------



## The_Phantom

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Thanks for the travel info, I have been to BC four times and I thoroughly enjoyed Victoria the most so far.


I should probably mention that I dont actually work for BC tourism, I just love my province, its so beautiful here! Cool to know youve been here!


----------



## MizM

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> You are very welcome, and definitely on my list of people to meet someday.


I hope I'M on that list... I wanna see what my bumper sticker is on!!!


----------



## carpe scorpio

MizM said:
			
		

> I hope I'M on that list... I wanna see what my bumper sticker is on!!!


I put it on my truck because the back glass is at too much of a slope on my car, and yes you are on that short list.


----------



## Brian S

I also wanna be on that list. If you come to Missouri you might want to drop in during the Winter being how you are from Alaska  

BTW, I like that avatar


----------



## carpe scorpio

Brian S said:
			
		

> I also wanna be on that list. If you come to Missouri you might want to drop in during the Winter being how you are from Alaska
> 
> BTW, I like that avatar


You are also on the list, there's about ten people  on there. I would love to visit, thanks.   Glad you like the avatar, I wasn't sure how it would be received.


----------



## Melmoth

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> You are also on the list, there's about ten people  on there. I would love to visit, thanks.   Glad you like the avatar, I wasn't sure how it would be received.


                  Helter Skelter,Carpe,Helter Skelter!!!!


                                  Sir George


----------



## carpe scorpio

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Helter Skelter,Carpe,Helter Skelter!!!!
> 
> 
> Sir George


I always liked Charles, I think those murders really kept people from appreciating his genius as a philosopher.


----------



## Sheri

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I always liked Charles, I think those murders really kept people from appreciating his genius as a philosopher.


I've never been much for philosophy, can you give me the Cliff's/Cole's notes version?


----------



## Rourke

So, since I have been so "vocal" in my encouragement of others to post their pics, I figure it would only be decent of me to put up another of myself.  Taken just this morning.  Anyone else feel like this today??


----------



## WayneT

Pretty close Rourke! Actually, I'm feeling a bit more like your avatar...


----------



## Silver.x

Rourke said:
			
		

> So, since I have been so "vocal" in my encouragement of others to post their pics, I figure it would only be decent of me to put up another of myself.  Taken just this morning.  Anyone else feel like this today??


What he didn't tell us is that beard grew in overnight. The facial hair follicles seem to have assimilated the hair follicles. 

Aidan


----------



## guesskatiejules

WayneT said:
			
		

> Pretty close Rourke! Actually, I'm feeling a bit more like your avatar...


Rourke, I totally feel like your avatar today!  I might as well replace my own avatar with a picture of a terrible beast, or a scary monster, or that picture you just posted.    Just kidding!


----------



## Sheri

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Rourke, I totally feel like your avatar today!  I might as well replace my own avatar with a picture of a terrible beast, or a scary monster, or that picture you just posted.    Just kidding!



Some chicks totally dig the rugged mountain man look...


----------



## edesign

Rourke said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel like this today??


I feel like that every morning...


----------



## Silver.x

sheri said:
			
		

> Some chicks totally dig the rugged mountain man look...


Yah, what are they thinking 

Aidan


----------



## Overmenneske

You're on a roll, Aidan!


----------



## Tranz

Rourke said:
			
		

> So, since I have been so "vocal" in my encouragement of others to post their pics, I figure it would only be decent of me to put up another of myself.  Taken just this morning.  Anyone else feel like this today??




Looks like the Ruskies have reopened Lenin's Tomb.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Hey Rourke, you have an unnatural resemblance of your avatar.


----------



## Sheri

Bean said:
			
		

> Fair enough!  Here's one of my "better side".  I'm the one on the left, my brother is the other.  Taken in Arches National Park.  We were.. um.. bonding with nature.




Ummmm, Bean?
Your brother....
His name isn't Joe is it?

I think I know him...


----------



## Sheri

It's been awhile...

And I know how mad spider gets at all the conversation...
Wouldn't want him to like, get up and go anywhere!!!


----------



## Fergrim

Is there any way we could use the big rourke picture and the sheri picture.. and combine them to make a rourke and sheri's child's picture?

Ooh, let's have a competition.  We have to use the Lenin-esque one of rourke and this one of sheri 

*hopes someone just adds the beard to sheri*



Sorry spider.


----------



## Bean

sheri said:
			
		

> Ummmm, Bean?
> Your brother....
> His name isn't Joe is it?
> 
> I think I know him...


I really don't have any idea on how to respond to this.  I cannot think of any logical or possible   link between you and Joe.  Maybe he gets around more than I thought.   It must be a coincidence...  perhaps your stalking me?   

I think this latest pic of you is the best one yet.  It's funny how many times a single pic really doesn't give you an accurate feel for what a person really looks like.


----------



## Gene

You can find Sheri's pic in any dictionary or encyclopedia.......... Just look up the word HOTT!!!  :drool:


----------



## Israel2004

I really have to say that most of the pictures I've seen of sheri haven't left me impressed. But with this one all I can say is WOW your one good looking lady.

Israel


----------



## Tranz

sheri said:
			
		

> It's been awhile...



It sure has.


----------



## Tranz

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Is there any way we could use the big rourke picture and the sheri picture.. and combine them to make a rourke and sheri's child's picture?
> 
> Ooh, let's have a competition.  We have to use the Lenin-esque one of rourke and this one of sheri
> 
> *hopes someone just adds the beard to sheri*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry spider.




Sometimes in order to make an avatar you have to break a few eggs.


----------



## MizM

Fergrim said:
			
		

> *hopes someone just adds the beard to sheri*



Fer-GIE!! That's just plain....  well she's a mod now so we have to be nice to her... aw what the heck, NOTHING could mar her beauty;


----------



## Brian S

LOL!! Ter, I see you have been taking lessons from someone we know


----------



## Fergrim

Mizm!  I LOVE YOU FOREVER.



I'll keep that as my avatar as long as sheri doesn't mind


----------



## Sheri

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Mizm!  I LOVE YOU FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep that as my avatar as long as sheri doesn't mind



Sheri wouldn't mind provided it was actually Rourke's beard...

Nice work Mizm!


----------



## Brian S

Hahahahahahahha :d


----------



## carpe scorpio

MizM said:
			
		

> Fer-GIE!! That's just plain....  well she's a mod now so we have to be nice to her... aw what the heck, NOTHING could mar her beauty;


Even with a beard, she's just plain hot!!!


----------



## Bean

sheri said:
			
		

> Sheri wouldn't mind provided it was actually Rourke's beard...
> 
> Nice work Mizm!


Tsk Tsk Sheri!  Must we always demand the truth?  You asked for it!  (nose job no extra charge!)


----------



## carpe scorpio

That's just nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver.x

The weird part is that the two faces match up into something fairly coherent... Now I'm frightened.

Aidan


----------



## Tranz

Bean said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Sheri!  Must we always demand the truth?  You asked for it!  (nose job no extra charge!)




Sort of reminds me of Charles Manson in drag.


----------



## Tranz

MizM said:
			
		

> Fer-GIE!! That's just plain....  well she's a mod now so we have to be nice to her... aw what the heck, NOTHING could mar her beauty;




True.  But I got something that could mow her beauty - a 28-horsepower John Deere in the garage.


----------



## Highlander

Rourke said:
			
		

> So, since I have been so "vocal" in my encouragement of others to post their pics, I figure it would only be decent of me to put up another of myself.  Taken just this morning.  Anyone else feel like this today??


 Rourke, don't know if you know this but.......you would make a great Lumberjack   :razz:


----------



## The_Phantom

Bean said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Sheri!  Must we always demand the truth?  You asked for it!  (nose job no extra charge!)
> 
> *SHERI WITH BEARD*


This reminds me of Conan O'Brians "If they mated".   If they mated


----------



## Immortal_sin

Bean said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Sheri!  Must we always demand the truth?  You asked for it!  (nose job no extra charge!)


LMAO!!! that's GREAT Bean!


----------



## Frostbyte

Thats just wrong .. plain wrong ! Such a pretty face ruined .


----------



## NYbirdEater

Jesus, we finally have an attractive mod and look what happens. I smell envy in the air....

Besides that, I guess it's time for me to do my Abbie Hoffman impression.


----------



## Matt B

Man, It's been a while.  I havn't been on this board since my cobalt died.  This thread sure has grown!

Well, I don't have any pics on hand, except for this one.  

It's my foot...    covered in wheel bearing grease and all.

Sorry, I'll try and find one.


----------



## The_Phantom

Here is my latest pic. Yes, I am smiling.


----------



## guesskatiejules

Matt B said:
			
		

> Man, It's been a while.  I havn't been on this board since my cobalt died.  This thread sure has grown!
> 
> Well, I don't have any pics on hand, except for this one.
> 
> It's my foot...    covered in wheel bearing grease and all.
> 
> Sorry, I'll try and find one.


From what I can tell, you have a very nice foot.


----------



## edesign

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Here is my latest pic. Yes, I am smiling.


WHOA! you look JUST like Spongebob Squarepants!


----------



## becca81

This was taken a little while ago...


----------



## Gene

Wow!!   

You are beautiful. Good thing I didn't have teachers as pretty as you when I was in school.

I caught on another thread that your husband is afraid of snakes & you would like one. Do you think he will over come that fear? I have a link to some beautiful snakes if you want to look at them. I just got a Leucistic black rat snake & he is absolutely georgeous not to mention as sweet as can be. My wife even likes him.

Look HERE for some awesome snakes & Don Soderberg (the owner) is a super cool guy!   

Later.


----------



## Matt B

Here's a few pics.  An old one, and a new one.  I'm #48

Matt


----------



## Brian S

beccamillott said:
			
		

> This was taken a little while ago...


You look good becca!!!!


----------



## NYbirdEater

Bunch of horn dogs....


----------



## Lochala

Tranz said:
			
		

> Sort of reminds me of Charles Manson in drag.


UHUHUHH!! It looks like Richard Ricci!!


----------



## Israel2004

Gene said:
			
		

> You are beautiful. Good thing I didn't have teachers as pretty as you when I was in school.


 WOW!!!
Have to agree. Would have never gotten any work done in school if the teachers were as hot.

Israel


----------



## MizM

_"I got my pencil.... now gimme somethin' to WRITE ON!"_


----------



## Gene

MizM said:
			
		

> _"I got my pencil.... now gimme somethin' to WRITE ON!"_


Ohhhhhh! You naughty, naughty girl you........ Now go to my room!! :razz:


----------



## WayneT

MizM said:
			
		

> _"I got my pencil.... now gimme somethin' to WRITE ON!"_


In the words of David Lee Roth...Ter, you and I and Hannah and Wayne DEFINATELY need to get together!

Oh hey Matt B, nice pic...what position? DB? Wide reciever?  You're tall enough for it...
And nice pic Becca! :clap:


----------



## Spider-man 2

Do I dare post a new photo here?  ;P


----------



## WayneT

C'mon Dwayne POST!!!


----------



## Matt B

Running back, outside linebacker,and team captain.

You play football in the past, Wayne?

Matt


----------



## Scott C.

Here's me:


----------



## guesskatiejules

I was wondering when you'd post the whole picture.   

You have really long eyelashes!  That is so unfair, when a guy has long lashes!  We females work so very hard for perfect lashes, and guys put in zero work and still have them.


----------



## Matt B

Ok, Ms. guesskatiejules, what do you say about posting a pic?


----------



## guesskatiejules

Actually, I've posted quite a few pictures. My last one wasn't too long ago, so unless I get more requests, I'll decline this time around.


----------



## Matt B

Awww darn...


----------



## guesskatiejules

You could always do a search, or look to the left-hand side of your screen.


----------



## Matt B

I already looked to the left side of my screen, and that's why I asked....


----------



## Scott C.

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I was wondering when you'd post the whole picture.
> 
> You have really long eyelashes!  That is so unfair, when a guy has long lashes!  We females work so very hard for perfect lashes, and guys put in zero work and still have them.


I have been getting that my entire life.


----------



## guesskatiejules

Matt B said:
			
		

> I already looked to the left side of my screen, and that's why I asked....


Oh, so you wanted more?  Not just yet, I don't have any nice pictures of myself.  I always look so silly in pictures, unless I'm on stage.  Well, I guess I'm not really myself then, but in real life I don't take very good pictures.

@Scott C.-
I believe you when you say you get that a lot.  I didn't mean it as a bad thing.  You have very nice eyes.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Here Wayne, if you heart desires!

Here's a semi-recent picture of Me, Shelby (the squirrel) and Sonia (my brother's girlfriend).  Ignore my pertruding lips! LOL


----------



## Tranz

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Here Wayne, if you heart desires!
> 
> Here's a semi-recent picture of Me, Shelby (the squirrel) and Sonia (my brother's girlfriend).  Ignore my pertruding lips! LOL




I do sympathize with Sonia - she seems to be caught between a Rocky and a hard place.


----------



## nightbreed

Right, none of you deserve to be subjected to this abomination but I'm gonna post it anyway, yep thats right its a pic of me  avert your eyes now   






[/IMG]

this pic was brought to you by nightbreeds crappy camera phone   
certificate 18
contains scenes of mild horror


----------



## Brian S

nightbreed said:
			
		

> avert your eyes now


Eyes averted


----------



## Scott C.

A pet squirrel? Hows that work out? You keep it in a cage, or does it run around, or what? Seems like a cool pet....
@Katie
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## kosh

Spider Man 2........i love the look on the squirrel's face......


----------



## Spider-man 2

Scott C. said:
			
		

> A pet squirrel? Hows that work out? You keep it in a cage, or does it run around, or what? Seems like a cool pet....
> @Katie
> Thanks for the kind words.


Shelby actually belongs to my brother's girlfriend's mom.  She lives in a HUGE cage. Large enough to run laps in.  It goes from the floor to the ceiling. It's one of those cages.


----------



## Spider-man 2

kosh said:
			
		

> Spider Man 2........i love the look on the squirrel's face......


LOL...I like it too.  My brother's girlfriend's mom and I are the only ones that he lets hold him. He bites everyone else.  I consider myself special to him, hehe.


----------



## kosh

i wonder what a squirrel bite would feel like....
my rabbit bit me once and the teeth were like razors....easily broke the skin....


----------



## Spider-man 2

It's not a pretty sight........ almost as bad as a parrot bite.


----------



## Satanika

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Jesus, we finally have an attractive mod and look what happens. I smell envy in the air....


What do you mean by "finally"? Eh?

Hmmm ... some "mods" might take this as offensive ....   


Debby


----------



## kosh

i guess i got lucky when my rabbit bit me and when the Cockatoo in the petstore bit me as neither bite was all that nasty but the Cockatoo bite hurt pretty good and the sucker wasnt even trying to bite hard....i cant imagine what a full fledged parrot or large bird bite would be like....


----------



## Immortal_sin

Satanika said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "finally"? Eh?
> 
> Hmmm ... some "mods" might take this as offensive ....
> 
> 
> Debby


I find it merely amusing


----------



## Tranz

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Right, none of you deserve to be subjected to this abomination but I'm gonna post it anyway, yep thats right its a pic of me  avert your eyes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> this pic was brought to you by nightbreeds crappy camera phone
> certificate 18
> contains scenes of mild horror




Suddenly I'm back at Altamont.


----------



## Lochala

Satanika said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "finally"? Eh?
> 
> Hmmm ... some "mods" might take this as offensive ....
> 
> 
> Debby



I think all the lady mods are just as beautiful as one another.   :razz:


----------



## nightbreed

Tranz said:
			
		

> Suddenly I'm back at Altamont.


  are you talking about the Rolling stones gig?


----------



## Tranz

nightbreed said:
			
		

> are you talking about the Rolling stones gig?



I am occasionally visited by the succubus of biker-gang fantasies.  Hey, if Mick could get away with it, why can't I?


----------



## Lochala

What about a sucubus?


----------



## willywonka

After looking at all that have posted here, I have decided to post one of myself.  Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## Rourke

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Jesus, we finally have an attractive mod and look what happens. I smell envy in the air....





			
				Satanika said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "finally"? Eh?
> 
> Hmmm ... some "mods" might take this as offensive ....
> 
> 
> Debby


Uhhhhh...he was talkin' about me, right?


----------



## Scylla

kosh said:
			
		

> i wonder what a squirrel bite would feel like....
> my rabbit bit me once and the teeth were like razors....easily broke the skin....



ahem.  Yeah, been there.  Not as bad as a hamster bite, because the squirrel wants to get away and doesn't hang on.  A parakeet bite is way worse, and a parrot... Well lets just say that it's a good thing that parrots aren't carnivores!  Anyway, went to the hospital and got a tetanus shot.  When the nurse asked where I was bit, I said, "in my yard"  Duh   :wall:


----------



## Scylla

*Oh Rourke*

I see by your new avatar photo that you've been doing well lately.  Catching up on sleep, have you?  You look well rested.


----------



## MizM

willywonka said:
			
		

> After looking at all that have posted here, I have decided to post one of myself.  Merry Christmas to all!!!


Why you look NOTHING like Gene Wilder, willy!!!


----------



## willywonka

MizM said:
			
		

> Why you look NOTHING like Gene Wilder, willy!!!


LOL  I had the crazy hair at one time but it was too much to handle.  Willywonka is one of my all-time favorite movies.  Who wouldn't love to own a chocolate factory like that?  I'm still looking for my golden ticket!


----------



## spider

*Alysa*

She wen`t and did it again. Sent me another pic to make me want her more.
There is a spot of green wax on the mirror, Don`t mind it. and yes, the pic is blurry, but you see what I like. 

She`s great, and yet, she isn`t real


----------



## spider

I wander if the pic is innapropriate?




It WAS  


I don`t need any other dudes all on that pic


----------



## BakuBak

who spoild such a nice  photo ??


----------



## Bean

*Best Christmas present ever?*

I suppose a bit of background is required here.  I've been accused of being a pineapple fanatic.  Zealot, even.  I had no idea they could be grown domestically.  (Some fanatic huh?   )  Imagine my surprise when I was handed this:








Woot!  I'm now complete!  Here's me defending my new little pineapple from the hoards of binging family members:







I hope all enjoyed their holidays, however observed.  Life is good folks!  Life is good!!


----------



## Sheri

Bean said:
			
		

> I've been accused of being a pineapple fanatic.



Well Bean...
I guess the only question that remains is if you make a good pineapple pie...


----------



## guesskatiejules

Bean said:
			
		

> I suppose a bit of background is required here.  I've been accused of being a pineapple fanatic.  Zealot, even.  I had no idea they could be grown domestically.


I didn't know that either,Bean.  Good luck with that! When you get a pineapple, you should invite us all over for pineapple cake!  :drool:


----------



## Bean

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> I didn't know that either,Bean.  Good luck with that! When you get a pineapple, you should invite us all over for pineapple cake!  :drool:


---->Done!


----------



## guesskatiejules

Bean said:
			
		

> ---->Done!


Yay!  I know a great pineapple cake recipe, with peaches and whipped cream.  Yummy!  :drool:


----------



## Spider-man 2

Bean said:
			
		

> I suppose a bit of background is required here.  I've been accused of being a pineapple fanatic.  Zealot, even.  I had no idea they could be grown domestically.  (Some fanatic huh?   )  Imagine my surprise when I was handed this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!  I'm now complete!  Here's me defending my new little pineapple from the hoards of binging family members:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all enjoyed their holidays, however observed.  Life is good folks!  Life is good!!


Is it just me or does Justin Timberlake look like you?


----------



## guesskatiejules

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does Justin Timberlake look like you?


Nahh, Bean is better looking than that!  Don't insult the poor guy!


----------



## Bean

Woot!  Katies got my back!  Although, take away the whole boy band thing, and I can't say it'd be a bad thing to be compared to ol' Timberlake.


----------



## Spider-man 2

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Nahh, Bean is better looking than that!  Don't insult the poor guy!


Read what I wrote again.  If anything, I was insulting Timberlake, not Bean.

Timberlake looks like him, not he looks like Timberlake, as Bean is older then him!

Sheesh!  ;P


----------



## guesskatiejules

Sorry if that came accross as angry, I was just picking on Timberlake even more.  I realize what you were doing, I was just adding to it.

Sorry for not being clear!


----------



## spider

I`ve never seen so much talking in one thread meant for pictures. 

I think I speak for most when I say Shut up and post pictures!


----------



## ArachnoJoost

spider said:
			
		

> I`ve never seen so much talking in one thread meant for pictures.
> 
> I think I speak for most when I say Shut up and post pictures!


And the thread is called 'who's behind the computer', the last pic you posted was definately not of the one that's behind the computer


----------



## spider

She uses this computer quite often; how do you think she posts sometimes?



EDIT: Now I`ve been drug down to y`alls level.
Not posting pictures and talking.


----------



## Matt B

OK more pics...  This was 2 days ago.  That's beef jerky by the way, not a cigar.  Here's me fishin', and what we were fishing for...


----------



## guesskatiejules

That's a great looking fish!  What is it exactly? (sorry, haven't been fishing in years).

As a note to those complaining about too much talking going on here:
The thread is "Who's Behind the Computer?".  I believe that talking about ourselves and bantering reveals a lot about who is really behind the computer.  It doesn't have to be simply pictures.  What good is posting a picture if no one can talk about it or ask questions about it?


----------



## Matt B

The fish is a Lahontan Cutthroat Trout.  That pic is at Pyramid lake (which i believe still holds the world record).  Here's some pics of the lake, sorry if my truck is in the way, but they're the only pics I have.

In one of the pics, it's obvious why they call it "Pyramid Lake"


----------



## guesskatiejules

Here are some pics from Christmas.  Here I am playing my guitar, and the little one is my cousin Katrina, who is playing my old toy guitar. 
Thus, a rock star is born....
Edit: k, I fixed the pictures. Sorry if they're really small.


----------



## Lochala

Is it a saltwater lake?


----------



## Matt B

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Here are some pics from Christmas.  Here I am playing my guitar, and the little one is my cousin Katrina, who is playing my old toy guitar.
> Thus, a rock star is born....
> 
> Me and my Guitar
> 
> My Cousin



pics didn't work...

Lochala, it is a saltwater lake.


----------



## Raindog

Mirror shots are tough but this one turned out with less noise than I expected...


----------



## guesskatiejules

You have nice eyes...er, eye.  That is a very nice shot you got there.


----------



## Silver.x

spider said:
			
		

> I`ve never seen so much talking in one thread meant for pictures.
> 
> I think I speak for most when I say Shut up and post pictures!



Cody, aren't you the one with the most posts in this thread? 


Aidan


----------



## Raindog

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> You have nice eyes...er, eye.  That is a very nice shot you got there.


 Thanks darlin,
 That shot came from about thirty minutes of trial and error with lighting and camera settings. There is still quite a bit of noise in the photo but I'm not working with the best glass and the ISO was way up there.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Raindog, I wouldn't have pegged you as a nail-biter.  I can't imagine you have ever been on the edge of your seat about anything.  

Spider, dollface, what on earth are you hoping to see?  Even if everyone shuts up, it's not going to be Girls Gone Wild.  Everyone who is willing to post their picture already has, or will on their own.  Those who haven't probably won't if they haven't after the latest round of cajoling.  How does lots of chatter harm, and how would lots of silence benefit?

M.


----------



## spider

I can`t stand to see another have a good time.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Tell us something we don't already know.  

M.


----------



## spider

I ride BMX. I have a Haro X3 Backtrail.
My brother has a Diamondback Sherman 05` model DB 78.


Wait, Was that a Rhetorical question?


----------



## Pinktoe

I lurk nowadays...instead of being gone completely...and pictures! 

Winter formal:






And I apparentally cut all my hair off! All 3 bazillion feet of it..


----------



## guesskatiejules

You look so beautiful!  Is that your boyfriend you're with in the picture? Congrats on chopping your hair!  :clap: Did you donate it?


----------



## Pinktoe

Thank you! Soon to be boyfriend if I have anything to say about it   

I would've donated my hair but it's dyed, so I couldn't.


----------



## guesskatiejules

Pinktoe said:
			
		

> Thank you! Soon to be boyfriend if I have anything to say about it


All I have to say is     Good luck!   

Yes, they do have strict rules for donation.  When I cut mine, I donated 14 inches.  It had to be healthy, clean, and not dyed.  I guess that's what they need to make wigs for the children.


----------



## Pinktoe

I would've got it shorter and donated 20+ inches, but alas, maybe the next time around!


----------



## shogun804

this is me about an hour before a friday night excurison into the city...it was taken a few weeks ago...


----------



## Bean

Built like that, you must be a lumberjack?


----------



## shogun804

5' 11"  220lbs...got ice hockey to thank...it gave me a weights fetish.


----------



## Overmenneske

Looks like you're holding your breath. :razz:


----------



## Bean

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> 5' 11"  220lbs...got ice hockey to thank...it gave me a weights fetish.



The few times I have been ice skating, there have always been a few hockey players flying around the ice, doing their skid stops and spraying ice shavings all over each other.  Inevitably, I convince myself that this is a very cool and probably simple way to stop, and, thanks to selective memory, I repeatedly find myself in the most spectacular daze after what I can only describe as extreme contention between my legs and torso in regards to the current  direction of movement.


----------



## shogun804

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Looks like you're holding your breath. :razz:


ill send you some workout and calisthenics routines if your tryin to get bigger...


----------



## Overmenneske

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> ill send you some workout and calisthenics routines if your tryin to get bigger...


Only important to be big two places.

Care to guess where?


----------



## Sheri

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Only important to be big two places.
> 
> Care to guess where?




Oh let me, let me!!!

1)  Brain (provided it is used and not just swollen for unconnectd reasons)


I'll let someone else take a crack at the second option.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> ill send you some workout and calisthenics routines if your tryin to get bigger...


Hey, I would love to have more muscle mass... will you send me the workout and calisthenics routines??  All of my working out with my hula hoop just isn't cutting it.    You should post them in a thread on AB and by spring, all the ladies here will look like Madonna.  

Thanks!

Maggie


----------



## ithuriel

is the second bank balance?


----------



## Scylla

*Elwood & Me*

Fresh off the video, taken 10 minutes ago.  He's a sweet little bird.


----------



## pronty

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Only important to be big two places.
> 
> Care to guess where?


Only one.

The Heart 


Oh and since this is a pic thread, this is me a few minutes ago  ;P


----------



## Scylla

*Me & my man*

another Elwood.


----------



## Sequin

brunette....again


----------



## shogun804

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Only important to be big two places.
> 
> Care to guess where?


in my world its four....


----------



## shogun804

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> brunette....again



lookin good...


----------



## shogun804

beccamillott said:
			
		

> This was taken a little while ago...


your a school teacher wow :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Frostbyte

I agree WOW .. Like Dangerfield always said .. " I like school teachers , when you make a mistake .. they make you do it over til you get it right ! "


----------



## death1

Here's a pic that made the paper in NJ(yuck) where I caught a 8.3lb single clawed lobster. Yep... I'm a goober!


----------



## Bean

death1 said:
			
		

> Here's a pic that made the paper in NJ(yuck) where I caught a 8.3lb single clawed lobster. Yep... I'm a goober!


That's the kind of thing I fantasize about when I'm crawdad fishing.


----------



## galeogirl

Here's a picture of me with a group of friends.  It's a few years old but it's a rare picture of me in color (I'm the redhead).  I basically look the same except my hair is longer now.


----------



## LPacker79

Just me again.......still trying to scare ya'll away!













And here's I am trying to pretend like I'm angry! :laugh:


----------



## Spider-man 2

Close, but not quite.  You can never imitate this angry look again!  It's just priceless....

Looking good girl...Keep up the good work for you know who 

GO ME!  ;P


----------



## LPacker79

OMG.........WHERE did you get that horrid picture of me? My hair......yikes! Stupid beautician really messed it up that time.....And my skin was so pale! Oh the horror!!!!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Got bored, so I snapped a few of Lexus and I.  Don't worry, I am not that happy really....

Its almost impossible to not get a glare from my kitty's eye. I swear he's not evil.







Sorry for the slight bluriness on this one, but it works.


----------



## Crotalus

*Me summer -04...*

...with a newly catched _Natrix natrix_, common grass snake, juvenile.

/Lelle


----------



## Rourke

The master of protein purification poses with the FPLC.
He posted a pic a while back, but his face only made up about 5 or 10 pixel's worth, so I thought I'd make sure y'all knew what he really looked like.  Hopefully, I haven't pissed him off.....I didn't ask permission.


----------



## DE3

OK Rourke old bean, two can play that one   

But thanks -- it is nice to be _master_ of more than one extended process...


----------



## Rourke

DE3 said:
			
		

> OK Rourke old bean, two can play that one
> 
> But thanks -- it is nice to be _master_ of more than one extended process...


HA!  Guess I could have predicted this.  Damn, dude......_where _did that pic come from......I don't recall that....


----------



## Sheri

DE3 said:
			
		

> OK Rourke old bean, two can play that one
> 
> But thanks -- it is nice to be _master_ of more than one extended process...


Ummmm, "extended process" isn't lab code for "domain" is it?   

Thanks again Coop!


----------



## Nerri1029

beccamillott said:
			
		

> This was taken a little while ago...


I would definitely stay after school !!


----------



## DE3

Rourke said:
			
		

> HA!  Guess I could have predicted this.  Damn, dude......_where _did that pic come from......I don't recall that....



I had taken my camera to work for a few days, mostly to shoot the demolition of that former building due east.  It may have been the same week I captured on film the previous protein guy *taking a desk nap*    

coop


----------



## Hoffy

Me with host family's dog Miumiu. Yeah I know it's corny.


----------



## Botar

A new one of me taken at Lee Watson's over the weekend.  For those I haven't seen since Carlsbad '03, the Rogaine worked... I have hair on my head AND face now... but I'm still wearing the same hat.

Botar


----------



## Brian S

Botar
If you don't quit growing all that hair, you're gonna start looking wild and untamed like me


----------



## Botar

Brian S said:
			
		

> Botar
> If you don't quit growing all that hair, you're gonna start looking wild and untamed like me


I told my wife I was going to grow a ponytail and she didn't much care for the idea.  So I told her I'd compromise and grow a mullet... 

... she liked that even less.  I think I'll just keep the hat.

Botar


----------



## Brian S

Botar said:
			
		

> I told my wife I was going to grow a ponytail and she didn't much care for the idea.  So I told her I'd compromise and grow a mullet...
> 
> ... she liked that even less.  I think I'll just keep the hat.
> 
> Botar


Just tell her the hippie inside you is trying to come out lol


----------



## galeogirl

I can't even imagine Botar going all hippie.      Normally I like my guys long-haired, but the short look works for Botar.


----------



## Brian S

galeogirl said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine Botar going all hippie.


Can you picture Botar going with the biker look?  lol


----------



## NYbirdEater

Brian S said:
			
		

> Can you picture Botar going with the biker look?  lol


Maybe... can't picture you at all. Why don't YOU throw up a pic. Or would you rather mail it to me


----------



## Scylla

I just wanna know what he's grabbing there that takes 2 hands?   ;P


----------



## NYbirdEater

Scylla said:
			
		

> I just wanna know what he's grabbing there that takes 2 hands?   ;P


\


----------



## galeogirl

Scylla said:
			
		

> I just wanna know what he's grabbing there that takes 2 hands?   ;P


Ahahahahaha!  

Yeah, Botar, care to answer that one?


----------



## Brian S

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Maybe... can't picture you at all. Why don't YOU throw up a pic. Or would you rather mail it to me


Nah, save shipping costs. I'll put it here


----------



## Botar

Scylla said:
			
		

> I just wanna know what he's grabbing there that takes 2 hands?   ;P



I believe you'll find the answer to your question here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=37947&page=1&pp=15

 :liar: 

Very appropriate use of smilies here.

Botar


----------



## skinheaddave

I got my new driver's license today and couldn't help laugh at the picture.  Someone at the Ministry of Transportation is getting very creative with lighting. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Socrates

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I got my new driver's license today and couldn't help laugh at the picture.  Someone at the Ministry of Transportation is getting very creative with lighting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Dave, this is ONLY a joke, ok:

Here we have it Ladies and Gentlemen, the ultimate human being.  All you need is EYES, EYEBROWS and MOUTH, we can identify the rest. 

Dave, didn't you feel a bit "overexposed?"   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Botar

Now I've heard people say they thought you had half a brain, but half a head?  

Botar


----------



## Socrates

Botar said:
			
		

> Now I've heard people say they thought you had half a brain, but half a head?
> 
> Botar


Look who's talking CB...

ALL my life I thought you SHAVED your head, until you threw the word "ROGAINE" in there.  ;P 

---
Wendy
---

....having one of her days


----------



## galeogirl

SHD, I didn't know that you could morph out of walls like that.  Very cool superpower indeed.


----------



## skinheaddave

Stop it.  You're killing me.  One bad zinger after another ... too much to take.   The funny thing is that I have seen tens of thousands of IDs over the last five years and this has got to be one of the more useless ones.  Fortunately, I don't have a "generic" look.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Rourke

I have a contact in the "Ministry," and I have obtained the original photo of skinheaddave.  It seems the "overexposure" had a very good reason behind it.......


----------



## Scylla

Botar said:
			
		

> I believe you'll find the answer to your question here:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=37947&page=1&pp=15
> 
> 
> I was hoping for pictures.


----------



## Atalanta

Scylla said:
			
		

> I was hoping for pictures.



Will this do?  

Picture


----------



## Immortal_sin

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Will this do?
> 
> Picture



LMAO! That's the only pic you'll ever need of Botar!


----------



## NYbirdEater

HAHAHAHAHA

I think we should make a poster of that.


----------



## galeogirl

I just spit water all over my laptop!  LOL!


----------



## MizM

I just spit Diet Dr. Pepper all over my Mac!! How many others ruined their keyboards over THAT one?   (Did you see the HORNS on that thing????)


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

AAACCKKKK! I just spit Heineken all over my keyboard. ;P


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Never posted my close up......so here it is!


----------



## Silver.x

By far my favourite pic of you Evelyn 

Aidan


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Silver.x said:
			
		

> By far my favourite pic of you Evelyn
> 
> Aidan


Thanx Aiden, ur making me blush......


----------



## Nerri1029

OK here's me in NYC BBQing in Manhattan.. 
If you look close you can see the serpentine wire


----------



## MizM

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> OK here's me in NYC BBQing in Manhattan..
> If you look close you can see the serpentine wire



Mmmmmmmmm, those shish-ke-bobs look MARVELOUS!! When's dinner, Nerri my old buddy old pal!!!


----------



## NYbirdEater

Silver.x said:
			
		

> By far my favourite pic of you Evelyn
> 
> Aidan


I've seen better


----------



## Sheri

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> OK here's me in NYC BBQing in Manhattan..
> If you look close you can see the serpentine wire



I always thought you were the dude in the avatar. Who's that then????


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> I've seen better



LOL................


----------



## Steven

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Never posted my close up......so here it is!


WOW !

that's all i have to say


----------



## MizM

Silver.x said:
			
		

> By far my favourite pic of you Evelyn
> 
> Aidan



Ooooooooooooo, you called her Evelyn!!!


----------



## Nerri1029

Sheri said:
			
		

> I always thought you were the dude in the avatar. Who's that then????


HEHE.. My avatar is Nerri..



MizM .. Dinner is served 10 minutes after you get here


----------



## becca81

Sheri said:
			
		

> I always thought you were the dude in the avatar. Who's that then????



I always thought so too!


----------



## Israel2004

Silver.x said:
			
		

> By far my favourite pic of you Evelyn
> 
> Aidan


Have to say my favorite is the one in her profile. Striking a sexy pose there raze     (or should i say blinking from the flash)


----------



## NYbirdEater

MizM said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooooo, you called her Evelyn!!!


I know her last name, prefer not to blow up spots.


----------



## Nerri1029

becca81 said:
			
		

> I always thought so too!
> 
> Sheri " I always thought you were the dude in the avatar. Who's that then????"


 
Is that disappointing ?????

So much for being mysterious and exotic


----------



## NYbirdEater

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Have to say my favorite is the one in her profile. Striking a sexy pose there raze     (or should i say blinking from the flash)


You should see the rest of the picture, takes your focus off the eyes closed, blink thing all together.


----------



## Israel2004

I could tell there is more to that picture.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> You should see the rest of the picture, takes your focus off the eyes closed, blink thing all together.


YIKES         
If I was to post the rest of THAT picture, I think i'd get banned!


----------



## MrDeranged

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> YIKES
> If I was to post the rest of THAT picture, I think i'd get banned!


It can always be sent to me to make a decision....


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

mrderanged said:
			
		

> It can always be sent to me to make a decision....


I can do that...but then id have to kill you  :evil:     :evil:


----------



## NYbirdEater

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I can do that...but then id have to kill you  :evil:     :evil:


you didn't kill me, though if up to me, I'd make you a co-admin for that pic


----------



## MizM

I just HAD to see what they were talking about and WHOA!! That could be a Calvin Klein ad! Dang Trips, I knew you were stunning but... :worship: 

Maybe you should send the whole thing to DEBBY to review, I kinda like Scott and don't want to see him dead!!!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

MizM said:
			
		

> I just HAD to see what they were talking about and WHOA!! That could be a Calvin Klein ad! Dang Trips, I knew you were stunning but... :worship:
> 
> Maybe you should send the whole thing to DEBBY to review, I kinda like Scott and don't want to see him dead!!!


Calvin Klein?? If you didnt know me and saw that pic, you'd think it was straight outta playboy.


----------



## Philth

*White trash and proud*

since its ben 2351 post since my last pic, I figured I get back into the shuffle.


----------



## Israel2004

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Calvin Klein?? If you didnt know me and saw that pic, you'd think it was straight outta playboy.


Trips,
Now you have me really wishing I could see the rest of that picture.
Bet I would go   in a really good way, alot of drooling  :drool: and some  :} 

  

Israel


----------



## Brian S

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Trips,
> Now you have me really wishing I could see the rest of that picture.
> Bet I would go   in a really good way, alot of drooling  :drool: and some  :}
> 
> 
> 
> Israel


LOL!!! I want to see it too even though I will have to take a cold shower afterwards


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

LOL, i'd send it to ya but I dont want it to shatter your computer screen, let alone hurt your jaw when it drops to the floor. hehehe


----------



## NYbirdEater

Well all I can say is I feel honored considering all the drool that has been spilled over a fraction of a photo. Thanks Raze. I'll keep it safe, with 128-bit encryption. 

As for the rest of you ;P  ;P  ;P

P.S. Stop raping her PM box. It won't work.


----------



## NYbirdEater

OK since this is causing hormone imblalance, and the watering hole is becoming the drool pit, I'm going to post this damn pic. Sorry Raze, I know you told me you'd never speak to me again if I showed anyone your true self, but I can't deprive these guys anymore.



enjoy fellas


That's some piece of tail, huh.


----------



## Israel2004

LOL... just as I pictured


----------



## Silver.x

Evelyn, is he talking about the same pic that I saw? or some other one which I am most assuredly missing out on!?

Aidan


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Sorry Aiden, ur missing out on this one....Maybe one day ill clue ya in....


----------



## NYbirdEater

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Sorry Aiden, ur missing out on this one....Maybe one day ill clue ya in....


You're apparently missing something too E, but I'll clue ya in..... you spelled his name wrong.


----------



## NYbirdEater

Here's something that actually applies to this thread..... 

Shouldn't it be called who's in "front" of the computer?

or maybe who's behind the avatar, or the moniker, or the alias, or who's beyond the looking glass. Too deep maybe.

Well, in all fairness, sometimes I sit behind my computer and guess what's on the screen, but thats one of my guilty little pleasures. Maybe its the sosa.


----------



## MrFeexit

Hey Eleven...

After laughing my tail off with most of your postings I had an image of what you looked like. Your sense of humor fits in with mine and a couple of my friends from way back in H.S. and college. You pretty much look exactly how I imagine when reading your stuff. A lot of milk has shot through my nose as a result of those guys making me laugh. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## MrDeranged

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I can do that...but then id have to kill you  :evil:     :evil:


 Hahahah, kill me?  I lived in the 75th precinct longer than you've been alive


----------



## Zombie

MrFeexit said:
			
		

> Hey Eleven...
> 
> After laughing my tail off with most of your postings I had an image of what you looked like. Your sense of humor fits in with mine and a couple of my friends from way back in H.S. and college. You pretty much look exactly how I imagine when reading your stuff. A lot of milk has shot through my nose as a result of those guys making me laugh. Thanks for the laughs.



As long as you don't hold me responsible for your....ahem, slight ocular dysfunction, thankee.


----------



## Fergrim

Heh, NYBirdeater and Aidan are having a weenie match over a forum girl..

"I know her first name!"

"Well I have her last name too!"

  Very very cute


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Heh, NYBirdeater and Aidan are having a weenie match over a forum girl..
> 
> "I know her first name!"
> 
> "Well I have her last name too!"
> 
> Very very cute


You just wish you could make it a four-way, but you don't know her middle name.


----------



## Fergrim

Outted


----------



## MizM

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Heh, NYBirdeater and Aidan are having a weenie match over a forum girl..
> 
> "I know her first name!"
> 
> "Well I have her last name too!"
> 
> Very very cute


I know her first and last name too, but I STILL can't get all you guys a copy of that picture!!!


----------



## Fergrim

A photograph is nothing compared to the real thing!


----------



## Rourke

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Outted


I think I like you again, Fergie.  I'm pretty sure it won't last long, though.....


----------



## Sheri

Rourke said:
			
		

> You just wish you could make it a four-way, but you don't know her middle name.



Ok.
I have to ask.
Does NO ONE else call their hazards four-ways?????


----------



## moricollins

Sheri, I do call my hazard lights my four way lights,  

Here's a new picture of me (though i still look the same as i have for the last oh idk about 6 years







Mori


----------



## Rourke

moricollins said:
			
		

> Here's a new picture of me (though i still look the same as i have for the last oh idk about 6 years


You've been sideways for 6 years???!!!!


----------



## moricollins

yes, I have, that's how we are up here  sideways, backwards, mixed up, you name it 


Mori


----------



## Brian S

Rourke said:
			
		

> You've been sideways for 6 years???!!!!


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerri1029

Sheri said:
			
		

> Ok.
> I have to ask.
> Does NO ONE else call their hazards four-ways?????



As in Four-Way Flashers?? I sure do..

But that's NOT what comes to mind when I hear 4-way


----------



## guesskatiejules

A three-way is a love triangle, and a four-way is.... a love square?


----------



## Rourke

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> A three-way is a love triangle, and a four-way is.... a love square?


No, a love tetrahedron.  I swear, you Christians have trouble thinking in three dimensions sometimes.  Sorry, Katie.....J/K.....couldn't help myself.......


----------



## NYbirdEater

Rourke said:
			
		

> No, a love tetrahedron.  I swear, you Christians have trouble thinking in three dimensions sometimes.  Sorry, Katie.....J/K.....couldn't help myself.......


 you funny bastard 

in response to the other's lacking loins and groins,  I prefer to leave the cocktail franks AND the christians out of my sexual circle, and keep it point to point linear at all costs. Lock & Key so to speak. I do wonder sometimes how often these people "get any" considering their low tolerance and peaked jealousy.  :?


----------



## Fenris

My band mate and I.  I'm on the right.


----------



## Sheri

Fenris said:
			
		

> My band mate and I.  I'm on the right.



I pictured you TOTALLY different.

I'm shellshocked.


----------



## NYbirdEater

you dudes sacrificing virgins in the woods or taking a pit-stop leak after a night of drinking?


----------



## guesskatiejules

Rourke said:
			
		

> No, a love tetrahedron.  I swear, you Christians have trouble thinking in three dimensions sometimes.  Sorry, Katie.....J/K.....couldn't help myself.......


Ha. Ha. Ha.
Joking, joking, it's rather funny.


----------



## edesign

Rourke said:
			
		

> You've been sideways for 6 years???!!!!


i think he needs to drink some V8 
 i prefer the spicy V8 myself...


----------



## Fenris

Sheri said:
			
		

> I pictured you TOTALLY different.
> 
> I'm shellshocked.


Haha, how did you picture me?  Not as dead sexy?  :}  

@ NYbirdEater

This pic was actually from a set that he and I were taking for our demo CD.  And yes, I was drunk and I think I did pee there...


----------



## NYbirdEater

Fenris said:
			
		

> Haha, how did you picture me?  Not as dead sexy?  :}
> 
> @ NYbirdEater
> 
> This pic was actually from a set that he and I were taking for our demo CD.  And yes, I was drunk and I think I did pee there...


Nice , you guys have a site I can check your music? I do production and SFX as well and I know some pro rappers and producers. I caould pass along some stuff if it's mixed and mastered


----------



## PapaRoacher

I realise most people on this board don't really know me, but, I decided I'd post my picture anyway ;P 

*Obscene Gesture Warning*

Sorry, but, it's the only image I have stored anywhere...


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> I realise most people on this board don't really know me, but, I decided I'd post my picture anyway ;P
> 
> *Obscene Gesture Warning*
> 
> Sorry, but, it's the only image I have stored anywhere...


Kewl, so who's that in your avatar?


----------



## NYbirdEater

looks like a star trek 3 dollar bill... Ensign Twinkletoes?


----------



## Nerri1029

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> looks like a star trek 3 dollar bill... Ensign Twinkletoes?



Cut him some slack with the Star Trek.. 
He looks all of 12 years old..


----------



## Sheri

Fenris said:
			
		

> Haha, how did you picture me?  Not as dead sexy?  :}
> .


You don't even want to know... trust me.


----------



## Fenris

Sheri said:
			
		

> You don't even want to know... trust me.


Probably not, but curiosity killed this cat...


----------



## NYbirdEater

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Cut him some slack with the Star Trek..
> He looks all of 12 years old..


really? I didn't look at his picture, just the avatar. Isn't that a trek photo? Actually yours look more like my description.... dubbed of course. And it's all in good fun my friend. Mine looks like sub-zero, half way through hell, half way to nirvana, and ALL sosed to the gills.


----------



## Fenris

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Nice , you guys have a site I can check your music? I do production and SFX as well and I know some pro rappers and producers. I caould pass along some stuff if it's mixed and mastered


Hmmm... I don't know how satanic/suicidal black metal would go with pro rap producers...  Thanks for the offer though.  I have a couple lables of interest that I am going to send the demo to.  We don't really want anything out of this project besides just making music.

As for a site with music, not yet.  Nothing is complete enough to show off yet.  We still need to re-work some drums, add vocals and mix the songs properly... then we still need to see how long and which songs we want on the demo.  It might jsut end up being a self-produced and distributed full length.


----------



## PapaRoacher

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Kewl, so who's that in your avatar?



That's the EMH, the "Doctor" from Star Trek Voyager :razz: 

And, I'm 16...  12, pfffft...


----------



## NYbirdEater

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I don't know how satanic/suicidal black metal would go with pro rap producers...  Thanks for the offer though.  I have a couple lables of interest that I am going to send the demo to.  We don't really want anything out of this project besides just making music.


I know producers, managers, A&R's etc, and others who work in publishing companies, they are not genre specific. It's up to you, better chance giving to someone who can hand to a person who will actually listen then just toss it on a pile of other mail-ins, but it's up to you man. And if you want nothing out of it, why are you sending it to labels? You can PM the info you want so we don't bog down this thread.


----------



## Fenris

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> I know producers, managers, A&R's etc, and others who work in publishing companies, they are not genre specific. It's up to you, better chance giving to someone who can hand to a person who will actually listen then just toss it on a pile of other mail-ins, but it's up to you man. And if you want nothing out of it, why are you sending it to labels? You can PM the info you want so we don't bog down this thread.


OK, well I'll let you know when we are done.  We really don't have a time frame right now either.

I think I worded it wrong when I said we don't want to get anything out of it.  We don't mind recognition, but we're not doing it for the money.  We don't care to make any money from it.  No MTV, no music videos, no touring etc.  Just making music strictly.

I'll let you know when we get closer to releasing it though.


----------



## Absolutt

Here's 2, one older one of me and my little brother. Most won't know me as I don't post very often.


----------



## Fergrim

Damn kids and their creek.


----------



## Lasiodora

Here's the most recent pic of me and a pic of me when I wore glasses (pay no mind to the bodyless hand on my shoulder.  )
Mike


----------



## Immortal_sin

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Here's the most recent pic of me and a pic of me when I wore glasses (pay no mind to the bodyless hand on my shoulder.  )
> Mike


I can't help it Mike...looks like you have a hand growing out of your shoulder!
It's a GREAT pic!


----------



## galeogirl

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I can't help it Mike...looks like you have a hand growing out of your shoulder!
> It's a GREAT pic!


_The Dark Backwards_ comes to mind.


----------



## Lasiodora

Holley, 
It actually is a hand growing out of my shoulder. I try not to focus on it too much, as it sometimes freaks peploe out.


----------



## Zombie

galeogirl said:
			
		

> _The Dark Backwards_ comes to mind.



I actually just heard finger snapping.....


(hey Las, put in a good word with Wednesday for me)


----------



## galeogirl

Eleven said:
			
		

> I actually just heard finger snapping.....


   Does that happen to you often?


----------



## nightbreed

Its Thing from the Addams family


----------



## Zombie

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Does that happen to you often?


Only when my eyes happen to fall on disembodied hands.......and bald men with light bulbs in their mouths...(cue Rourkie's next avatar)






Their creepy and their kooky, it's all together spooky.....


----------



## Mattyb

Well i know i'm not a new member but alot of people have been asking me to post a pic of myself so here are a couple.




-Mattyb


----------



## Satanika

Well it has been a long time, so I guess I will somewhat update my pic on here. Not really too much of a change (well except for a few pounds in the wrong direction).  

Try not to run screaming.  ;P 

Debby


----------



## Swifty

Satanika said:
			
		

> Well it has been a long time, so I guess I will somewhat update my pic on here. Not really too much of a change (well except for a few pounds in the wrong direction).
> 
> Try not to run screaming.  ;P
> 
> Debby


Nice Debby, but who is that goober sitting down on the left! haha


----------



## Satanika

Swifty said:
			
		

> Nice Debby, but who is that goober sitting down on the left! haha



LOL! Well I am sure you all know who that is .... my secret lover.  ;P Shhh ... don't let Scott find out.   

A goober indeed. I love that term. I have not heard that word used to describe someone for many years. Thanks!   

Debby


----------



## MrDeranged

Swifty said:
			
		

> Nice Debby, but who is that goober sitting down on the left! haha


could be worse, you could've transposed the g and the b...


----------



## Nerri1029

For those wanting a better look ...


----------



## MrFeexit

NOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIeeeeeeee it burns it burns!!!!!

Not You Debbie.....


----------



## Satanika

MrFeexit said:
			
		

> NOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIeeeeeeee it burns it burns!!!!!
> 
> Not You Debbie.....


Whew! I know what you mean, but my eyes have adjusted by now.  ;P 

Debby


----------



## kosh

*RaZeDaHeLL666....*

RaZeDaHeLL666....i wouldnt mind seeing that pic as well....although i got here late and never saw the first post....only the scorp pic....

and hopefully the pic would NOT look like something right outta playboy as most of those women are artificial (or at least some parts are) and probably all of the pics are airbrushed.......i imagine the pic would be a helluva lot better than the playboy crap because it would be 100% natural and real.....

anyway...im sure i will be like the rest of the guys here and having to use my imagination as to the contents or the original picture everyone was talking about...


----------



## NYbirdEater

kosh said:
			
		

> .....and hopefully the pic would NOT look like something right outta playboy as most of those women are artificial (or at least some parts are) and probably all of the pics are airbrushed.......


Guess who airbrushes out the blemishes


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Guess who airbrushes out the blemishes


haha what blemishes? Maybe i'll reconsider who gets to see my playboy photo's from now on!


----------



## NYbirdEater

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> haha what blemishes? Maybe i'll reconsider who gets to see my playboy photo's from now on!


Not yours, half-wit.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Not yours, half-wit.


Maybe I should censor it and post it up.    :}

Edit- or charge to see it...I take money orders, check and credit.    J/K


----------



## Brian S

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I take money orders, check and credit.    J/K


What else do you take?  J/K


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Brian S said:
			
		

> What else do you take?  J/K


Bugs..........   ;P  :drool:


----------



## Fergrim

II
\/

Favorite


----------



## Brian S

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Bugs..........   ;P  :drool:


lol!!! Nevermind me I'm just feeling like........well you know


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Brian S said:
			
		

> lol!!! Nevermind me I'm just feeling like........well you know


Yea, I know Brian...I know


----------



## MyNameIsYours

me (I just woke up)


----------



## Brian S

It's me again


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Brian S said:
			
		

> It's me again


awwww....what a cute lil' doggy.


----------



## Brian S

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> awwww....what a cute lil' doggy.


What about me!!?!!! j/k   My dog says "thank you" lol


----------



## Crotalus

Me and a pussy 

/Lelle


----------



## Socrates

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Me and a pussy
> 
> /Lelle


I can how fond you are of the Pussy!    

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

What Wendy?


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Oh my god, did Wendy just say that?


----------



## mebebraz

here be me


----------



## MyNameIsYours

Awesome, I like what you did with the place


----------



## Tranz

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Me and a pussy
> 
> /Lelle




You sort of remind me of Michael Savage on heroin.


----------



## Tranz

Brian S said:
			
		

> It's me again




You could sort of title it, _Call of the Mild_.


----------



## Crotalus

Tranz said:
			
		

> You sort of remind me of Michael Savage on heroin.


Only in your dreams im Micheal Savage on heroin ... Try to control yourself.


/Lelle


----------



## Brian S

Tranz said:
			
		

> You could sort of title it, _Call of the Mild_.


Believe me, I am "wild" all the way


----------



## galeogirl

*A dignified moment*

Me licking a giant wooden statue of a razor clam at the beach.


----------



## mebebraz

your licking a.....oh nebbermine


----------



## MyNameIsYours

HAHA, I bet your friends dared you to do that


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Yea lol, was it a dare or were you drunk?? hehe


----------



## galeogirl

I don't drink and it wasn't a dare, I was just overcome by the sheer majesty of the giant clam.


----------



## Immortal_sin

galeogirl said:
			
		

> I don't drink and it wasn't a dare, I was just overcome by the sheer majesty of the giant clam.


Every reply I could think of to this statement would get the moderator moderated


----------



## galeogirl

I know.  It was those kinds of statements that got me to lick the clam in the first place.


----------



## MrDeranged

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Every reply I could think of to this statement would get the moderator moderated


 Not in The Pit it wouldn't... ;P


----------



## Melmoth

I too have often been overcome by the majesty of the giant clam  



                                  Sir George


----------



## cricket54

I'm speechless. Imagaine a clam that big....

Sharon


----------



## MyNameIsYours

sooooooooooooooo you like to lick big clams?


----------



## galeogirl

Well, one has to have hobbies, correct?


----------



## Brian S

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Well, one has to have hobbies, correct?


Ahhhh..... but of course


----------



## MilkmanWes

Melmoth said:
			
		

> I too have often been overcome by the majesty of the giant clam
> 
> 
> 
> Sir George



I hear the Colonel has the best.


----------



## Melmoth

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> I hear the Colonel has the best.


            Hey Wes,I heard that too  The Colonels are Soooooo sweet!!!



                                  Sir George


----------



## MyNameIsYours

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Well, one has to have hobbies, correct?


I never knew licking clams was a hobby


----------



## MilkmanWes

asiraki said:
			
		

> I never knew licking clams was a hobby



Sometimes it's an obligation, but in a good way.


----------



## Melmoth

asiraki said:
			
		

> I never knew licking clams was a hobby



             Sometimes it can become an addiction  


                                 Sir George


----------



## MyNameIsYours

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Sometimes it can become an addiction
> 
> 
> Sir George



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GoTerps

Noticed I never put my mug in this thread.  So anyways, this is my goofy self.... and a few pics with the girlfriend.  I'm sporting a suntiger shirt in the last pic!


----------



## nightbreed

That shirt kicks butt


----------



## Lopez

More pics less talk!

Updated ones of myself:







And Lostkat


----------



## Swifty

Leon, please man, my ticker can't take Lostkats awesome anatomy!


----------



## Malkavian

I think i'm going to have to second Mr Swift's comment...









And yes, if you're paying attention, the hair IS about a foot shorter than it used to be


----------



## Lopez

Swifty said:
			
		

> Leon, please man, my ticker can't take Lostkats awesome anatomy!


Awww Kelly, cheers  I think I'd better hold back any revealing ones in that case!


----------



## Swifty

Lopez said:
			
		

> Awww Kelly, cheers  I think I'd better hold back any revealing ones in that case!


Well, on second thought, I've always been a glutton for punishment......


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Are they real?  No judgement, just wondering.  

Maggie


----------



## Fenris

Lostkat is very... um... pretty, for lack of a better word or 20.


----------



## MrDeranged

Fenris said:
			
		

> Lostkat is very... um... pretty, for lack of a better word or 20.


I think the word you were looking for is "Stacked".  Although "pretty" covers it too


----------



## Swifty

"dern near poked my eyes out"!


----------



## Botar

Swifty said:
			
		

> "dern near poked my eyes out"!


That's because you had your face plastered against the computer screen...

... experience speaking here.

Botar


----------



## LPacker79

Damn, my back hurts just looking at LostKat! That's quite a bit of weight to be carrying around on one's chest!


----------



## Vys

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Noticed I never put my mug in this thread.  So anyways, this is my goofy self.... and a few pics with the girlfriend.  I'm sporting a suntiger shirt in the last pic!


Your girlfriend is very pretty.
You, you look a bit like Code Monkey


----------



## pronty

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Damn, my back hurts just looking at LostKat! That's quite a bit of weight to be carrying around on one's chest!


Well surely Leon will be glad to help  hehe  ;P


----------



## Fergrim

Pronty Pronty!


----------



## Fenris

mrderanged said:
			
		

> I think the word you were looking for is "Stacked".  Although "pretty" covers it too


That's a good word as well, but I didn't want to over step any boundaries or offend anyone... yet.


----------



## Lopez

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Are they real?  No judgement, just wondering.
> 
> Maggie


Yes, very. 

Lol at some of the comments - don't worry about offending me, you have to go a fair way to do that!


----------



## Malkavian

Agh, i'm invisible  maybe i'll have to post some fulll body shots to get someone to notice me ~smirk~


In retrospect I suppose I asked for it posting so soon after the beauty that is lostkat


----------



## Lopez

Malkavian said:
			
		

> Agh, i'm invisible  maybe i'll have to post some fulll body shots to get someone to notice me ~smirk~
> 
> a
> In retrospect I suppose I asked for it posting so soon after the beauty that is lostkat


You need a bigger rack 

Oh, and you remind me a bit of Dave Grohl.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Malkavian has good hair.  

Maggie


----------



## Malkavian

Lopez said:
			
		

> You need a bigger rack
> 
> Oh, and you remind me a bit of Dave Grohl.



Working on the pecs, gimme some time at the ol bench press 




			
				PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Malkavian has good hair.
> 
> Maggie



Glad you like it! ....want some? I've extra...


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Oh dear, now you've ruined it.  *eek*

It's like that joke pickup line about "You have really beautiful eyes... can I have one?"

Maggie


----------



## Malkavian

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Oh dear, now you've ruined it.  *eek*
> 
> It's like that joke pickup line about "You have really beautiful eyes... can I have one?"
> 
> Maggie



Awww  :wall:  Well that's bout the tamest reaction i've gotten yet out of that picture    Never fear it's going to locks of love, i'm not going to keep it around to scare people with


----------



## Michael Jacobi

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Noticed I never put my mug in this thread.  So anyways, this is my goofy self.... and a few pics with the girlfriend.  I'm sporting a suntiger shirt in the last pic!


You can wear all the cool shirts you want.... but less photos of you and MORE of your girlfriend


----------



## andy83

I can post in the watering hole now - so here is me.

I'm 21 and go to Indiana University for computer science(and possibly some biology). I've loved animals my whole life and I find all of them very interesting. I have an identical twin brother(which is cool). We both have type 1 diabetes(diagnosed at 4) - which hasn't been a problem.

Visit my website(under construction) - I have some pics of my ventures and animals. I need to update it sometime soon.  My Webpage


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

You're a nice-lookin fella.  Whose head are you wrapped around?  

Maggie


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

andy83 said:
			
		

> I can post in the watering hole now - so here is me.
> 
> I'm 21 and go to Indiana University for computer science(and possibly some biology). I've loved animals my whole life and I find all of them very interesting. I have an identical twin brother(which is cool). We both have type 1 diabetes(diagnosed at 4) - which hasn't been a problem.
> 
> Visit my website(under construction) - I have some pics of my ventures and animals. I need to update it sometime soon.  My Webpage


mmm Nice snake


----------



## andy83

Thanks

Reggie really is an awesome snake!


----------



## avicularia_reig

*.*

This is mee 



















people like to photograph me eating.i dont know why


----------



## GoTerps

> You can wear all the cool shirts you want.... but less photos of you and MORE of your girlfriend


LOL Michael, I hear ya.  Here's a few camera phone shots she took for me in her little brothers halloween costume.  I find them strangely erotic!

She used to be very scared of all spiders, but i've been working on that!!  I'll be bringing her with me to conference this year.


----------



## BakuBak

GoTerps wow   U have taste :] :]


----------



## galeogirl

No makeup, but it does have my favorite t-shirt in it.


----------



## Bearskin10

galeogirl said:
			
		

> No makeup, but it does have my favorite t-shirt in it.


Nice shirt, but personally I think it is whats in the shirt that makes it....   Greg


----------



## Sheri

Here are a couple of pics from tonight, I was trying to play with some interesting angles... but alas it is just a point and shoot camera... and I am the only one here to point and shoot it. And then another one from last month I think... and one untouched raw one, not doctored.

It's funny, once you get in the habit of playing with them, its really hard to post or use raw images anymore.


----------



## Windchaser

I like the first image Sheri, except for whatever is in the upper right corner. The mood of that shot is nice.


----------



## Fergrim

Please kiss me, Sheri


----------



## Crotalus

For some reason unknown the pictures here wont load...
My pc get stuck.. and I now know why I spended all these years on a slower but working MAC....

/Lelle


----------



## willywonka

Crotalus said:
			
		

> For some reason unknown the pictures here wont load...
> My pc get stuck.. and I now know why I spended all these years on a slower but working MAC....
> 
> /Lelle


And I thought it was my computer that was the problem.


----------



## Israel2004

Having the same problem. Pics aren't loading on this page


----------



## Sandra

Hello! 

As some of you know, I'm in Ontario, Canada, in the Kingston area to be more specific.  Married with children (b-11, b-10, g-7).   Military husband so have also lived in Ottawa (born and raised there), Edmonton, Winnipeg, Trenton, Moncton, outside of Fredericton, and now here. It's been a slice, seeing half the country, but am very happy that we are finally settling.   

Started in the hobby last Oct., thanks to our oldest son who'd been "dying" for a tarantula for years.  Began with a juvie G.aureostriata, added 5 tiny A.avic slings at Christmas, and have a growing wishlist for shipping season.   

We also have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 guinea pigs and some fish. We also foster (mainly cats and kittens) for our local SPCA. 

That's about it!


----------



## Sheri

Where in Wpg did you live?


----------



## Sandra

On the...north?? side base? (The side close to the airport.)  On Cornwall Blvd. I understand that area was turned over for sale some years back.


----------



## Sandra

We were there from 92-95, btw.


----------



## Twitche

We've (my roommate and I) been on here for a while now and we finally got a scanner so here are a couple of me and my roommate Miranda!


----------



## Windchaser

Well, here are a couple shots of me.







And here, taking part in my other passion


----------



## spider

Here is Alysa:

I love the first one the most


----------



## Spider-man 2

Took this a couple days ago, only because I got a haircut....


----------



## spider

What was the guys name that said fair bueler all the time in that one movie?

Did I spell that right? Or was it Buelar?


----------



## Sandra

Everyone (else) looks so sexy!


----------



## Fenris

This was after some pirate makeup.  It wasn't even Halloween either. :?


----------



## Vys

Why blackened hair?


----------



## ShaunHolder

Heres some pics of myself at the zoo. 













And Heres some pics of me with some good friends, at the Grand Canyon. 













This is a pic of me with a friend on some mountains looking for V.Spinigerus (Devil Scorpions)


----------



## Sheri

TH
15


It looks as though the other half of the shirt has been erased.
What's the deal with that?

Or is it his initials and team number?


----------



## ShaunHolder

Hehehe. Thats my friend William. He loves that green shirt. It's funny everyone always asks him what it means, it's just a shirt he picked up somewhere. The truth is he doesnt know what its _supposed_ to mean. It's whatever you want it to mean.

For me it means "The Hanley" "his last name". My friend mike insists it means "The Have 1.5". The grey lettering is just an undershirt. It was damn cold that night.


----------



## ShaunHolder

Tranz said:
			
		

>


Nightbreed, you hardcore remind me of my friend Mitch.


----------



## death1

*Fenris!!!! That Photo Rox*

Fenris, that photo ROX!!! Human blood sacrifice or just an casual altercation? MORE PHOTOS!!! Slayer rules! :clap:


----------



## danielr6543

death1 said:
			
		

> Fenris, that photo ROX!!! Human blood sacrifice or just an casual altercation? MORE PHOTOS!!! Slayer rules! :clap:


In case you didnt notice thats a Darkthrone shirt. And Darkthrone owns everything Slayer has done since Reign in Blood.


----------



## Jakob

Damn right Slayer rules (99% of the good stuff is the old stuff, though )







Later,

Jake


----------



## death1

*South of Heaven*

I got that shirt!


----------



## MrDeranged

My son just had to get glasses.  Figured I'd post a few pics of how cute he looks.


----------



## nightbreed

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Nightbreed, you hardcore remind me of my friend Mitch.



HOLY >self edit< I've been cloned


----------



## Sandra

Errr, I take back my previous posts about  everyone looking sexy.


----------



## Arachnopuppy

Hey Scott, he kinda looks like you.


----------



## nightbreed

Sandra said:
			
		

> Errr, I take back my previous posts about  everyone looking sexy.


Seeing as the guy looks shed loads like me, I'm insulted


----------



## Melmoth

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Seeing as the guy looks shed loads like me, I'm insulted


      Yeah,I agree dude,not very nice,was it!! :


----------



## nightbreed

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Yeah,I agree dude,not very nice,was it!! :


I'm glad you agree man. I thought I might be guilty of being a bit sensitive


----------



## ShaunHolder

Mabey she was refering to me humping the gazelle statue. And If so, im not insulted.


----------



## Bean

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Mabey she was refering to me humping the gazelle statue. And If so, im not insulted.


That's a statue?  I'm so not impressed anymore.


----------



## galeogirl

Here's my little sweetheart being a couch potato.  She had the flu and was too sick to play.


----------



## Windchaser

Well, as long as we are sharing some pictures of kids, here are mine.

My oldest, the deep thinker






My middle child






And my youngest






And the three of them together


----------



## Arachnopuppy

This is the closest thing I have to a kid.


----------



## nightbreed

cute dogs Lam


----------



## skinheaddave

mrderanged said:
			
		

>


Be afraid ... be very afraid.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MrDeranged

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Be afraid ... be very afraid.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


 Shhhhhhhhh...no one is supposed to know the anti-christ is amongst them.....


----------



## galeogirl

mrderanged said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhh...no one is supposed to know the anti-christ is amongst them.....


Such a cute lil antichrist, though.


----------



## spider

*Flatland*

1: Doing some flatland  

2: Chilling after flatland at friends house

3: Me with one of the nine pups from the great dane.


----------



## spider

If you`re wandering what kind of bike the is, I`m on the Haro backtrail X-3, and the other one is a Diamond back Sherman.



Adios,


----------



## ShaunHolder

spider said:
			
		

> If you`re wandering what kind of bike the is, I`m on the Haro backtrail X-3, and the other one is a Diamond back Sherman.
> 
> 
> 
> Adios,


"It's a sledgehammer."


----------



## death1

*Since its kids time*

Here's some of my kids with bones


----------



## Freddie

*Me, myself and..*

... sexy size 52 jacket


----------



## galeogirl

death1 said:
			
		

> Here's some of my kids with bones


Oh, they're so beautiful!  How many do you have?


----------



## Immortal_sin

as long as we're posting kid pics, here's a couple of the Shelbster...


----------



## spider

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> "It's a sledgehammer."





And that means what?


----------



## Fergrim

They are big heavy hammers that you hit things with.  Like rocks.. railroad spikes..


----------



## Atalanta

It's also a "Napoleon Dynamite" quote.


----------



## Fergrim

Hehe, awww.. I was having fun 

I love that movie -so- much.

Spider.. do ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Spider.. do ever take it off any sweet jumps?


LOL!   

@Immortal_sin: Wow! She's such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## death1

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Oh, they're so beautiful!  How many do you have?


Just 5 of them.


----------



## mouse

death1...what are those? they are gorgeous! 

dianne


----------



## becca81

Here's my three kids...


----------



## edesign

mouse said:
			
		

> death1...what are those? they are gorgeous!
> 
> dianne


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=37996


----------



## MrMatt

*Baby*

Since were showing pictures of our babies I'll show you mine...


----------



## MrDeranged

MrMatt said:
			
		

> Since were showing pictures of our babies I'll show you mine...


Congrats to you and Amber Matt!!!!

When's the due date?


----------



## spider

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Hehe, awww.. I was having fun
> 
> I love that movie -so- much.
> 
> Spider.. do ever take it off any sweet jumps?




Yea, all the time. I did a sweet 2 trick combo not too long ago when I was out at night.

 An Xup and one footer 

There was a BMX track but they leveled it and sold the lot. 

I ride at the church now adays.


----------



## Windchaser

spider said:
			
		

> I ride at the church now adays.


I guess they should start calling you a holy roller now.


----------



## MrMatt

mrderanged said:
			
		

> Congrats to you and Amber Matt!!!!
> 
> When's the due date?


Thanks, shes due June 18th-ish. I'll post alot more pictures then


----------



## spider

Windchaser said:
			
		

> I guess they should start calling you a holy roller now.



I`m riding with God at the X games. 
He rides a pretty mean backflip.


----------



## Sandra

Nightbreed: smooooooch! Forgive me?   :}   

Great pics guys. I love looking at these photos, even if I am on rural dialup.


----------



## death1

MrMatt said:
			
		

> Since were showing pictures of our babies I'll show you mine...


It almost looks human, what is it? Hehehehe!


----------



## death1

mouse said:
			
		

> death1...what are those? they are gorgeous!
> 
> dianne



African Servals. (Felis Leptailarus serval)


----------



## spider

Here`s Alysa (LilVoices)


----------



## galeogirl

Miranda and I goofing off at the Oregon Zoo last weekend.


----------



## Henry Kane

Been a while. Also somewhat inspired by Paige's cool pic having fun at the zoo.
Here's Cayden during a rare and brief moment of standing in one spot in the Butterfly Pavillion. Another of Cade and me after he got caught.

Atrax


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Whoa, Atrax, you're a total babe.  

maggie


----------



## Wolfchan

These pics were taken without a flash so they're not the best, but I recently chopped off my hair...


----------



## Swifty

*Bad to the Bone!*

 Ba Ba Ba Ba Ba Baaaad, Ba Ba Ba Ba Ba Baaaad...


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Swifty said:
			
		

> Ba Ba Ba Ba Ba Baaaad, Ba Ba Ba Ba Ba Baaaad...


Thats so cute Swifty, LiL guy is rockin Tim's on a Harley.    :razz:  :clap:


----------



## Swifty

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Thats so cute Swifty, LiL guy is rockin Tim's on a Harley.    :razz:  :clap:


Hey sweety-pie, who's Tim? That's Kory on the hog!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Swifty said:
			
		

> Hey sweety-pie, who's Tim? That's Kory on the hog!


LOL He's wearing Tims (Timberland boots). I think thats cute.


----------



## cricket54

What a cute kid Kelly!

Sharon


----------



## Swifty

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> LOL He's wearing Tims (Timberland boots). I think thats cute.


Oh! Gotcha!....I'm a moron!


----------



## Twitche

This is a pic of my roomate miranda. A few people wanted to see her again so here she is.


----------



## Fenris

Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Atalanta

Ya - Twitche lives with a hot chick.


----------



## Israel2004

One lucky guy to have her as a roommate.  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Fergrim

She's not that hot.  You guys are easy to impress   "Breasts?  Legs?  I'm GAME!"


----------



## Atalanta

Fergrim said:
			
		

> She's not that hot.  You guys are easy to impress   "Breasts?  Legs?  I'm GAME!"



Hey!  I've got those!

I think she's attractive (for a chick  ) and those photos at least indicate a potentially fun personality.  

Better?


----------



## Sheri

Atalanta said:
			
		

> I think she's attractive (for a chick  )



What???????????

Funny Atalanta, funny indeed.


----------



## Atalanta

What, what?   I like looking at hot chicks sometimes...

I know, I know.  I'm in rare form today.  

You should see some of the client emails I've sent out today.

The SBA is going to fire my ass one of these days.  But that's what they get for overworking us and cutting our funds.


----------



## Fergrim

Well, you ARE hot, Atalanta.  We already know that 

A nice body is easy to have for a twenty something, though, and that's all that girl has going for her.  The face is average.  

I was about to disagree about the fun personality comment, but then I realized that I can't make a legitimate claim about her personality from a photograph


----------



## Sheri

Atalanta said:
			
		

> What, what?   I like looking at hot chicks sometimes...



*I KNOW. * 

You just seemed to downplay it is all. 

That rabbit still working ok? Or is it the headache still?


----------



## Atalanta

"Potentially fun personality" Fergie.

For cripes sake...she's wearing a cape.  That at least made me chuckle.


----------



## Atalanta

Sheri said:
			
		

> *I KNOW. *
> 
> You just seemed to downplay it is all.
> 
> That rabbit still working ok? Or is it the headache still?


LOL.  Rabbit is good.  Headache is much better.  Weekend "therapy" sans rabbit - all good. 

Edit:  I'm not sure I downplay my bicuriosity - just my own sexuality in general (on the forum, that is) - of course, until something possessed me to post a picture of my cleavage and bunny.  Oh well...


----------



## Fergrim

I know what you're saying, atalanta..


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Fergrim said:
			
		

> She's not that hot.  You guys are easy to impress   "Breasts?  Legs?  I'm GAME!"


That's so funny because she told me the exact same thing about you.  

Maggie


----------



## Fergrim

I think you're falling in love with me, Maggie


----------



## Henry Kane

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Whoa, Atrax, you're a total babe.
> 
> maggie


  You're sweet. *blush*

Atrax


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I think you're falling in love with me, Maggie


You wish.   

No really, it's tempting, but I'm already dating one smart aleck guy with a giant... oh, wait, that was the other thread.  

I just had to kick your arse a little today because of the aforementioned thread _and_ that comment about Twitche's roommate not being all that hot.  You were a little cocky.  And now we all know you're a lot cocky.    

Maggie


----------



## Twitche

Fergrim said:
			
		

> A nice body is easy to have for a twenty something, though, and that's all that girl has going for her.  The face is average.
> 
> I was about to disagree about the fun personality comment, but then I realized that I can't make a legitimate claim about her personality from a photograph


You really have to meet her to know her personality, shes shy but fun, and shes only 19 so she has her whole life ahead of her.

She has her looks and brains and that can be a deadly combination.  What if she finds out where you live? haha  

By the way, it wasn't a cape, it was a jacket.


----------



## Fergrim

Hey Twitche, no offense to you intended   I was only disagreeing because a response in dissent is a lot more fun than a response in affirmation   I was exaggerating a small point of disagreement.

I'm sure she's a wonderful person.

/blush/ Maggie, puns abound!  Hehe!


----------



## DarkRAM

Me heading out for a little rec ball...


----------



## Atalanta

I can't help but think that your weapon looks like an airgun with a catheter.


----------



## Israel2004

Mr. DarkRAM,

First off thanks for rubbing it in that you can play in the middle of Feb. It's freezing here in NY and we got like two months before these season gets started.

Second what marker is that hard to tell with it being held against your black shirt.

Israel


----------



## DarkRAM

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Mr. DarkRAM,
> 
> First off thanks for rubbing it in that you can play in the middle of Feb. It's freezing here in NY and we got like two months before these season gets started.
> 
> Second what marker is that hard to tell with it being held against your black shirt.
> 
> Israel


LOL! One of the nice things about moving to Cali from Connecticut.    '04 Impulse, not the Vision model. I'm thinking of picking up the new Ion this week as a backup as well.


----------



## Israel2004

That new Ion is sick. I'm planning on get one and using my 'cocker as my backup


----------



## Steven

maybe the youngest female-arachno-freak,...
"reading" (scratching @) some arachnoboards-topics   

my youngest daughter Zita (age 7 months)


----------



## galeogirl

Oh, so cute!  I love those baby cheeks.  My daughter is losing hers and it makes me a little sad.


----------



## guesskatiejules

Fergrim said:
			
		

> She's not that hot.  You guys are easy to impress   "Breasts?  Legs?  I'm GAME!"


Easy...heehee.....to.....impress......heeheee......? 

*falls on the floor, clutching gut, attempting to stop laughter*


----------



## Henry Kane

*That's enough!* 
Ok guys, this is going to be the only warning. Take the arguements to PM or e-mail. Anymore public, off topic scrapping and there's going to be some vacations form the Watering Hole.

Atrax


----------



## Swifty

Atrax said:
			
		

> *That's enough!*
> Ok guys, this is going to be the only warning. Take the arguements to PM or e-mail. Anymore public, off topic scrapping and there's going to be some vacations form the Watering Hole.
> 
> Atrax


Looks like I'm going to Maui!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Back on topic (this thread is for posting pics, right?  ).... here are some poor quality pics of me (blame the webcam)


----------



## genious_gr

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Easy...heehee.....to.....impress......heeheee......?
> 
> *falls on the floor, clutching gut, attempting to stop laughter*


 You actually think guys are hard to impress???

I never thought that would come from you, you seem to have plenty of the most impressive  thing a woman can have...


you know,  the one that starts with Br   and ends in ain ;-)

PS
Your signature seems to be solid true...
I hate it...


----------



## guesskatiejules

genious_gr said:
			
		

> PS
> Your signature seems to be solid true...
> I hate it...


Give it time, give it time.  When I prove it wrong myself, I'll take it down.  Promise. 

And yes, guys seem harder to impress than that.  It seems that way, anyway.  Maybe you all are simpler than I thought......


----------



## Immortal_sin

here's another of my crack shot daughter 
This is her Walther P 22 that she got for her birthday last year. For those of you that will be appalled, I've included her dad's hand behind her for adult proximity. Also, please note the use of ear and eye protection


----------



## Crotalus

Im not appaled but I have a problem finding the logic in putting a firearm in the hand of a child. Just as little as I would let my kid hook my rattlers I wouldnt let her shot until 18. Some hobbys are for adults.

/Lelle


----------



## genious_gr

Yeah, aren't girls at that age supposed to play with Barbies etc ?


----------



## Israel2004

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Im not appaled but I have a problem finding the logic in putting a firearm in the hand of a child. Just as little as I would let my kid hook my rattlers I wouldnt let her shot until 18. Some hobbys are for adults.
> 
> /Lelle


Really really disagree with this statement, but hey to each his own.


----------



## Crotalus

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Really really disagree with this statement, but hey to each his own.


 Offcourse. We cant all agree on everything.

/Lelle


----------



## PrincessToad

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> here's another of my crack shot daughter
> This is her Walther P 22 that she got for her birthday last year.


I think that's great.  Growing up in the North West that is something that is very common.  You can't go to a shooting range here in Montana without seeing several children with their parents out practicing.


----------



## Botar

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Im not appaled but I have a problem finding the logic in putting a firearm in the hand of a child. Just as little as I would let my kid hook my rattlers I wouldnt let her shot until 18. Some hobbys are for adults.
> 
> /Lelle


It's an American thing, you wouldn't understand.  I mean that literally. 

America is a "gun culture".  From the birth of the country to the "taming" of the west, guns have had a major part of our history.  It is not uncommon for children to be taught how to handle and use a firearm at a very early age.  There is even case for argument that if everyone taught their children as well as Immortal Sin appears to have done, there would be fewer gun accidents.  I was taught how to handle and use a firearm at a very early age and was taken hunting many times before the age of 10 carrying my own firearm.

There are many aspects of European culture that I don't understand simply because I don't have the life experience to do so.  

Botar


----------



## galeogirl

Having grown up in a very rural area where cougars, bear, feral dogs, and rabid animals were all very real threats, my sister and I were taught to use guns at a very young age.  We weren't allowed to leave the immediate area of the house without a gun, actually.

I think that a child learning to use a firearm under close supervision is fine.  More responsible than hiding the gun and making it a big taboo so that the kid gets curious and goes to take a look at it on their own.


----------



## RazorRipley

Personally, Im not much of a gun fan... I sold mine a few years back, because I got to thinking, all they ever lead to is trouble. Besides why do animals need to be shot? So whats that leave? Paper targets? Not my thing, but too all of you who play Rambo with your ammo,  hunt animals for game, shoot at a range, protect your homes, teach your kids to shoot, or even shoot each other, rock on with it! Ill stick to wasting money on overly priced arthropods.


----------



## Crotalus

Theres a difference between regarding firearms to be for adults, and to regard them as just a sport equipment. I dont see it as a US vs. Europe thing, its just common sence to me. 
I wonder if the old settlers would allow their kids blasting away with firearms? I doubt that. Thats just a argument for todays gun owners. I dont have a problem with guns or gun owners, I just dont think it belongs in a kids hand.
The gun accidents would probably decrease if people put their guns in locked gunsafes, but when keeping them in drawers and accessible for kids then theres no wonder accidents happen. I dont think its the kids who should first and foremost be teached how do handle guns, its the owners. Then you hopefully see fewer accidents.

Note: Im not saying immortalsin keep her guns in a drawer.

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=37782



That would be the appropriate place to unload.


----------



## Michael Jacobi

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> here's another of my crack shot daughter


Way to go, Shelby! I am all for children shooting firearms - in a trained adult supervised situation with all requisite safety gear (as shown in the photo). She is learning early on to respect a handgun, it's safe and proper use and its potential for improper use. I have met Shelby on two occasions and she is a brilliant young lady who certainly is capable of grasping the responsibilites of gun ownership. I agree fully with Botar's comment on the possibility that this sort of training would reduce gun accidents. 

I was raised by a police chief and started shooting before I was 9. First a .22 long rifle and then a .22 pistol. There was never any chance that I would find one of my dad's guns and "play with it". That's because I learned early on that a gun is not a toy, but a tool, and because I was knowledgeable I never had the curious impulse that another child of the same age might have if he or she "discovered" a gun in the house.

I'm not sure if the Barbies comment was in jest, but there isn't anything that anyone at a certain age is supposed to do. I have no children, but I'd like to think that I would prefer my daughter to do what pleases her, and I personally believe that firearm training is a far better way to spend some time than learning BS about how a woman is supposed to look as represented by the glamor and exaggerated slender bustiness of the Barbie doll. 

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Crotalus

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> That's because I learned early on that a gun is not a toy, but a tool, and because I was knowledgeable I never had the curious impulse that another child of the same age might have if he or she "discovered" a gun in the house.


Others dont have the same knowledge as you had when you were a kid and end up blasting their sibling or themselfs to pieces. 
And if the parent keep the guns locked away, then the possibility of the kid "discovering" it is gone.


/Lelle


----------



## Michael Jacobi

Alright, to get this thread on topic...

"Who's behind the computer" is nobody. But I am _in front_ of this one.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## edesign

Crotalus said:
			
		

> I wonder if the old settlers would allow their kids blasting away with firearms? I doubt that.


might want to do some research on that  "Where The Red Fern Grows" is an American classic, i forget the author...main character in that book is quite young and through out the novel he almost always has his .22 rifle. Not quite the settler days but not far from it either. I know it's a fiction novel but I'm sure it would not be hard to find some factual evidence of settlers teaching/allowing their children to use firearms. I just don't have the time, got to go to work ASAP (out sick yesterday and slept half the day today).

as for gun accidents...yes, if people would lock up their guns correctly that would indeed help. On the other hand, unlocking a pistol from a gun cabinet and loading it (or putting in the clip) doesn't make much sense if there's somebody in the house who shouldn't be there. I [wholeheartedly] agree that children should be taught guns at an early age (not sure exactly when...i wasn't allowed to have my own rifle *.22 Remington* until I was 10...but I would do target practice with my dad). I was taught guns are NOT toys and whoa be to me if I was ever caught playing around with one. If children are not taught about firearms they will indeed become curious should they ever find one and THAT is when accidents are more likely to occur. Adult supervision should be required at all times, proper gun use is something that should be taught if guns are to be kept around the house. All the kids I grew up with knew how to shoot guns and most of them would go hunting with their father (and sometimes mother). The one gun "accident" that I recall in my small town (my dad was the volunteer ambulance driver) involved some kids (13-16 years old) watching "Young Guns II" (movie about Billy The Kid iirc) in the basement of one of them's house and one was cleaning a rifle. Well...supposedly was cleaning the rifle (.30-06 i think), i've never been positive about that myself, and accidentally dropped it or did something and it went off...shooting one of the other boys in the head. Dad said when they got there there were brains, fragments of skull, and blood all over the wall and the kid who had the rifle was hiding in a corner in the bathroom scared as hell, so maybe it was an accident. No charges were ever pressed that I know of. These kids were not from a family where hunting played much of a role, I don't know how much proper gun etiquette they had been taught, blah blah...but they weren't the most responsible kids in town either. I think the mother was upstairs watching TV or something. Curiosity killed the cat/child...

anyway..case in point, gun accidents are fairly rare (wish i had some statistics to cite), especially in homes where guns are not treated as some mystical object that the children are taught never to touch...but are taught how to fire them and how to use them responsibly as well as all the safety aspects (never point a gun at another person regardless if it's loaded or not, never play with guns, etc).

Guns don't kill people...people kill people...and the people who kill people WITH guns either do it out of malice or as a result of an accidental discharge (most of the time...there are other circumstances but they are rarer).

nice pic Immortal  used to love shooting my dad's lil .22 pistol, i forget what kind it was though.


----------



## edesign

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Others dont have the same knowledge as you had when you were a kid and end up blasting their sibling or themselfs to pieces.
> And if the parent keep the guns locked away, then the possibility of the kid "discovering" it is gone.
> 
> 
> /Lelle


then part of the blame should fall on the shoulders of the parents...and if a kid gets curious enough, they will find a way to get to that locked gun. why shouldn't children be taught how to PROPERLY and SAFELY use a gun??? answer me that


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Back on topic (this thread is for posting pics, right?  ).... here are some poor quality pics of me (blame the webcam)


Mad Hatter, you look a lot like the Red Queen!

Maggie


----------



## Crotalus

edesign said:
			
		

> might want to do some research on that  "Where The Red Fern Grows" is an American classic, i forget the author...main character in that book is quite young and through out the novel he almost always has his .22 rifle. Not quite the settler days but not far from it either. I know it's a fiction novel but I'm sure it would not be hard to find some factual evidence of settlers teaching/allowing their children to use firearms. I just don't have the time, got to go to work ASAP (out sick yesterday and slept half the day today).


What validity does a fiction book have? Not a history book is it? You might aswell state a few John Wayne movies as references along with that book. 
But ok, let say the settlers did let them use guns. 
Vikings allowed their kids to bash peoples heads in with an battleaxe, is that a argument to let that happen now too? Times change, what was necessery back then maybe arent so necessery today.



> as for gun accidents...yes, if people would lock up their guns correctly that would indeed help. On the other hand, unlocking a pistol from a gun cabinet and loading it (or putting in the clip) doesn't make much sense if there's somebody in the house who shouldn't be there. .


Get a baseball bat or a dog. Or both. 



> anyway..case in point, gun accidents are fairly rare (wish i had some statistics to cite), especially in homes where guns are not treated as some mystical object that the children are taught never to touch...but are taught how to fire them and how to use them responsibly as well as all the safety aspects (never point a gun at another person regardless if it's loaded or not, never play with guns, etc).


Keeping a loaded gun in your house is a perfect target for a burgler, then he may use it to murder people. I cant see one logical reason to keep a loaded gun in a drawer, cos what are the statistics your house will be invaded by a burgler when you are at home? Very small i reckon.



> Guns don't kill people...people kill people...and the people who kill people WITH guns either do it out of malice or as a result of an accidental discharge (most of the time...there are other circumstances but they are rarer).


Availability to guns is what kill people. Easy access to guns is what kill people.



> then part of the blame should fall on the shoulders of the parents...and if a kid gets curious enough, they will find a way to get to that locked gun. why shouldn't children be taught how to PROPERLY and SAFELY use a gun??? answer me that


If you keep your keys locked in a safe your kid has to be a safecracker (or welltrained in using dynamite) to get the gunsafe keys. Unrealistic dont you think?
I think I allready answered why they shouldnt be in the hands of a kid.
Adult hobbys are for adults, in my opinion.

/Lelle


----------



## Immortal_sin

for some weird reason, I can't split this thread. Gun talk should go into a gun thread though. On second thought, maybe I shouldn't have posted the Shelby pic in this thread either 
Sheri has brought back the gun control thread for anyone that would like to debate guns in the hands of kids 
Anyway, everyone has an opinion...let's hear it in the other thread though!
Now, on to more pics, and my apologies for managing to completely derail this thread    :8o


----------



## Crotalus

*Ok back to pix....*

Heres me a few years ago


----------



## Joe

edesign said:
			
		

> "Where The Red Fern Grows" is an American classic, i forget the author...main character in that book is quite young and through out the novel he almost always has his .22 rifle.


Actually, the main character's mother wouldn't let him have a gun until he was older.


----------



## galeogirl

Miranda and I sharing a Poptart while waiting for some friends.


----------



## BlkCat

Here is a pic of me and my daughter a few years ago. 

http://www.dockrocker.com/1099/hall3/22.htm


----------



## Israel2004

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Miranda and I sharing a Poptart while waiting for some friends.



What a cutie and Miranda looks like a sweet little girl too.


----------



## Fergrim

I have the biggest crush ever on galeogirl


----------



## galeogirl

You have no idea how much I needed to hear something nice today.

Thank you.


----------



## Israel2004

galeogirl said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much I needed to hear something nice today.
> 
> Thank you.


Glad we could cheer you up.


----------



## Fergrim

*smiles*  I'm glad to hear it.  You're so very welcome.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

*Heres me*

ME


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

galeogirl said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much I needed to hear something nice today.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh, you poor thing.  I know those kind of days!  So, I have a big crush on you too!  You are a dreamboat!  You're the prettiest thang I ever did see, and you're smart and funny and nice too!

Do you have a crush on me too?

Circle one:

     Yes     No     Maybe



Love,

Maggie

P.S.  Hey, is the picture of you and your daughter with the Pop Tart taken outside your crib?  It doesn't look like the hood.  Or maybe you're just one of those people who always finds the most picturesque place to hang out, wherever you are.


----------



## galeogirl

You can hula hoop, how could I not be crushing on you?

Yes, that is in the courtyard in front of my apartment (the manager takes very good care of the immediate property).  If I took a wider shot, you could see the cretins hanging out in the park behind me.

They're really trying to clean up my neighborhood, but it's slow going.


----------



## Bearskin10

galeogirl said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much I needed to hear something nice today.
> 
> Thank you.


Well, I think you know what I think of you  :worship:,  don't check who's behind the computer thread for a couple days and almost miss two great pics of you and your daughter, love the one taken at the zoo, too cute of the both of you. Greg


----------



## Fergrim

I hope galeo crushes on me soon


----------



## danielr6543

Been a long time since I posted a pic in this thread, something around 30 or so is a very old pic. Heres a few shots I found lurking around my pc. Its all about the Pantera Cowboy from Hell poster in the background LOL.


----------



## Gsc

The only pic I can find was one of me from the local newspaper...  I'm the Facilities Manager at The Brazos Valley Museum of Natural History in Bryan, TX and was holding a Burmese python for the kids to touch...

The pic is too large to load, so here's the link:

http://www.theeagle.com/spotlight/exhibits/2004articles/070204snake.php


----------



## death1

Kool pik. Others?


----------



## BlkCat

Wow danielr. Ur pretty hot. BTW, I have that same 
T-shirt.


----------



## Raindog

Here's one from a few years back of my uncle and I, check out my cool threads...


----------



## JJJoshua

Been on AB a while now, figured I would post a pic...


----------



## danielr6543

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Wow danielr. Ur pretty hot. BTW, I have that same
> T-shirt.



  Wow my day has just been made, and im not joking. Hmmm maybe I will actually get some good sleep now. BTW Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia is by far one of the best Dimmu Borgir albums with Enthrone Darkness Triumphant, and For All Tid being the best lol. \m/


----------



## Jakob

danielr6543 said:
			
		

> Wow my day has just been made, and im not joking. Hmmm maybe I will actually get some good sleep now. BTW Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia is by far one of the best Dimmu Borgir albums with Enthrone Darkness Triumphant, and For All Tid being the best lol. \m/


Hey Daniel...there's a typo in your signature - the German part specifically:
Change Nack to Nacht.

Peace,

Jake


----------



## Bearskin10

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of me and my daughter a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.dockrocker.com/1099/hall3/22.htm


Ok I have refrained from posting this for long enough now, this woman is smoking and not one comment  :?  :? 
Still hoping you have a slightly older single sister in California? LOL


----------



## danielr6543

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Ok I have refrained from posting this for long enough now, this woman is smoking and not one comment  :?  :?
> Still hoping you have a slightly older single sister in California? LOL


I knew I had forgotten to include something on that last post.    Looks like you beat me to it.

Oh and thanks Jake for bringing that to my attention I appreciate it.


----------



## Jakob

danielr6543 said:
			
		

> Oh and thanks Jake for bringing that to my attention I appreciate it.


You're welcome...and keep the hair man, it's rockin  

While I'm at it, here's another picture of me






Later,

Jake


----------



## Greg Wolfe

*It is I...*

Behind my laptop, It is I...


----------



## galeogirl

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I hope galeo crushes on me soon


Can you hula hoop like PZB?  It's awfully provocative, you know.


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

Classic V.

Newest to oldest.


----------



## shogun804

what happened to that brigde?


----------



## Jakob

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> what happened to that brigde?


That's the old railroad track connecting the Florida Keys. It's pretty old and brittle and of course it's not used anymore  

Later,

Jake


----------



## shogun804

i thought to myself, that might make it somewhat difficult to get across.


----------



## Silver.x

Here's a new one of me being smug. 






Then with a hat.






Then I stopped to ponder. 






Then with a girl (Robyn).


----------



## Heartfang

*Me*

This is me getting ready for a tricked out snowboard session!


----------



## Heartfang

Hey, I can post pics now!!  Woot!  Woot!


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

About 67 km of the flagler railroad was taken out by a 5m tidal wave, along with about 500 people in the 1930's. It was never rebuilt. I imagine the missing section in the pic is part of this event. We climbed up it and it was cool... lots of sharks and a manta ray swimming near the bottom.

-V


----------



## Kali

my god, vayu son is still alive...


----------



## Waxen

These pictures made me wonder why nobody commented on how cute this girl actually is.  I think she's absolutely lovely.





			
				avicularia_reig said:
			
		

> This is mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people like to photograph me eating.i dont know why


----------



## Vys

She is. 
But pictures of her eating? She has very strange friends.


----------



## WayneT

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...spaghetti-o's!

And you're right she is very lovely...


----------



## guesskatiejules

Here's some pictures I took at my school's annual Prom Fashion Show.  My friends and I were models (the only time I'd ever be a model).  

I'm the gal on the *right* wearing the orange gown.  My friend Kristin is the one on the *left*.  The guy is my good friend Justin (male model! Male model!).


----------



## Fergrim

Katie, you got your directions reversed.  You're on the right, kristin is on the left.  And you're wearing pink?

I'm so confused..


----------



## guesskatiejules

Sorry, sorry sorry!

Ok, I'm the one on the right, and the dress was orange (the pic made the color different than in real life).  Kristin is on the left.  And I'm an idiot.   :8o 

*looks at hands, makes L-shapes*  ok, I think I got it now! Yeah, I totally got this direction thing now!


----------



## becca81

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Katie, you got your directions reversed.  You're on the right, kristin is on the left.  And you're wearing pink?
> 
> I'm so confused..


If you're standing in the picture, Katie is on the left.


----------



## guesskatiejules

Yeah, that's what I meant!    

*grins and nodds a dozen times*


----------



## MrDeranged

*Here it is.....*

The long awaited proof that I am in truth NOT the Grinch.  Contrary to what some may believe.... ;P

Scott


----------



## Windchaser

mrderanged said:
			
		

> The long awaited proof that I am in truth NOT the Grinch.  Contrary to what some may believe.... ;P
> 
> Scott


I don't know, I just see some guy standing next to you. BTW, who is that guy standing with you?


----------



## 8leggedrobot

Waxen said:
			
		

> These pictures made me wonder why nobody commented on how cute this girl actually is.  I think she's absolutely lovely.


Yeah she is! I think she looks like the girl that played Brad Pitt's love interest in "Troy". If we are comparing people to random stars, lol  (And random Seuss characters.)


----------



## Jeff_C

Time for an update:

Me and the Misses:






The Kids:







Jeff


----------



## MyNameHere

*Dude, where's my hair???*

Last night I was visited by the ghost of Sinead O'Connor.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Here's me.... getting ready to go to Friday's ... muahaha ;P


----------



## ithuriel

jcohen , nice family.your a very lucky person


----------



## edesign

razed....*whistles softly* Lucifer and Satan's Little Helper are both trying to escape from their tanks to get a closer look...if they get out guess who has to help me find them :razz:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

edesign said:
			
		

> razed....*whistles softly* Lucifer and Satan's Little Helper are both trying to escape from their tanks to get a closer look...if they get out guess who has to help me find them :razz:


aww I'll help you catch lil lucifer.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Razed = HOT *sizzle*

hehe...


----------



## Sequin

we were bored? im on the left".. no wait now im on the right  
~Meagan~


----------



## Botar

Okay, how many men in their 30's and above will see some of the pictures posted here and check their profiles only to find out the subject of the picture is young enough to be their daughter?  Not like I didn't already feel old, but now I feel old AND perverted.

I must go shower now... I feel dirty.

Botar


----------



## Spider-man 2

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> we were bored? im on the left".. no wait now im on the right
> ~Meagan~


OH YEA!  Finger in the nose baby!  Now....that's hot! :drool: 


HAHA


----------



## Windchaser

Botar said:
			
		

> Okay, how many men in their 30's and above will see some of the pictures posted here and check their profiles only to find out the subject of the picture is young enough to be their daughter?  Not like I didn't already feel old, but now I feel old AND perverted.
> 
> I must go shower now... I feel dirty.
> 
> Botar


I know what you mean. Heck, even Raz makes me feel old and dirty, and shes legal.


----------



## Israel2004

Windchaser said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. Heck, even Raz makes me feel old and dirty, and shes legal.


Makes me feel old yeah, dirty???..... HELL NO!!!


----------



## Windchaser

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Makes me feel old yeah, dirty???..... HELL NO!!!


Yeah, but you're not old enough to be her father.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're not old enough to be her father.


Well, he was 13 when she was born.  _Technically _old enough.


----------



## Jeff_C

ithuriel said:
			
		

> jcohen , nice family.your a very lucky person



Thank you.


----------



## MyNameHere

*sigh*

_soooooo_ many cute boys w/tarantulas.  What can be wrong with that?


----------



## Spider-man 2

starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> _soooooo_ many cute boys w/tarantulas.  What can be wrong with that?


And just whooooooo are you speaking of?


----------



## MyNameHere

well, Dwayne, if you start at the first post on the first page and then go thru page by page I'm sure you'll see a few of them. 












.


----------



## Steven

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Here's me.... getting ready to go to Friday's ... muahaha ;P



mmmm,...



mmmmmmmmm, i say  :worship:


----------



## Israel2004

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Here's me.... getting ready to go to Friday's ... muahaha ;P


drool  :drool: and  :drool:  some more


----------



## Vys

Meh, stupid look, but I'm not always..what'sitcalled, photo..genic?

Vys in two bits of colours.


----------



## Heartfang

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Here's me.... getting ready to go to Friday's ... muahaha ;P


OMG!!!  I'll just come right out and say it... YOU ARE  :drool:  :worship: HOT :worship:  :drool: !!!


----------



## shogun804

yeah i agree she is pretty hot


----------



## Randolph XX()

just another Asian joe
you cant see my face  





when i went back two yrs ago 





F/s nose


----------



## chuck

Heartfang said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  I'll just come right out and say it... YOU ARE  :drool:  :worship: HOT :worship:  :drool: !!!



get away shes all mine.  mine, mine, mine.

http://www.animationartwork.com/images/sku2418.jpg

Link to image, if it doesnt work


----------



## Crotalus

Vys said:
			
		

> Meh, stupid look, but I'm not always..what'sitcalled, photo..genic?


Hmm why does that remind me of...this:







Did the cops made that sketch of you Vys..? 

/Lelle


----------



## Overmenneske

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Did the cops made that sketch of you Vys..?
> 
> /Lelle


Sure looks like some fruit cake illustration from the mid-eighties.

Vys:


----------



## kosh

becca81 said:
			
		

> This was taken a little while ago...


I was just browsing through this thread and saw this........all I will say is WOW!!....great eyes.....great smile....


----------



## Nerri1029

kosh said:
			
		

> I was just browsing through this thread and saw this........all I will say is WOW!!....great eyes.....great smile....



YUP.. such a cutey.. 

married .. but still cute..


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Zombieagogo said:
			
		

> In light of the new comic, or perhaps in just too much light altogether.


Dang, Zombieagogo, you're CUTE!  I love boys with curly hair!  

Maggie


----------



## becca81

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> YUP.. such a cutey..
> 
> married .. but still cute..


Thanks...   

I'm no longer blonde, pretty much all natural brunette now.


----------



## Sheri

Ok E...

You seem to have a strange lack of surgical grade steel in your ears.


----------



## Zombie

Sheri said:
			
		

> Ok E...
> 
> You seem to have a strange lack of surgical grade steel in your ears.


Not 1 for ear piercings. It looks good on the ladies though.
Anyway, I like my piercings hidden.
Function you see, not necessarily form.


----------



## nightbreed

Zombieagogo said:
			
		

> I like my peircings hidden.
> Function you see, not necessarily form.


  Amen to that


----------



## Spider-man 2

This is for you "non-pit people".

Can you guess?


----------



## MyNameHere

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> This is for you "non-pit people".
> 
> Can you guess?


Hmmm.... *stroking chin thoughtfully*

staying up all nite boning 'Tom'?


----------



## Spider-man 2

MyNameHere said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... *stroking chin thoughtfully*
> 
> staying up all nite boning 'Tom'?


HAHA, nope, I have long been done with boning Tom.   

Try again.....


----------



## MyNameHere

must be a marathon AB-posting nite...or one of those nites when you have 18 pairs of T's you HAVE to get mated...

oh, no, this has to be it.  That's how you stay chipper thru those times when you have to turn eggs every 4 hrs, no?


----------



## PapaRoacher

Is everyone on this board addicted to that energy drink? :? 

Anywho, just for kicks, here's a pic of me and my lady, Shara:


----------



## ithuriel

still not been tempted to try redbull   guess im not a socailite in any way shape or form.


----------



## MyNameHere

Yes, I'm quite satisfied w/having my caffeine requirements met by Diet Coke 



(this is not a celebrity endorsement  )


----------



## Spider-man 2

MyNameHere said:
			
		

> must be a marathon AB-posting nite...or one of those nites when you have 18 pairs of T's you HAVE to get mated...
> 
> oh, no, this has to be it.  That's how you stay chipper thru those times when you have to turn eggs every 4 hrs, no?


HAHA, that was great. Made my morning!  I don't quite have 18 breeding pairs yet, lol.


----------



## guesskatiejules

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Is everyone on this board addicted to that energy drink? :?
> 
> Anywho, just for kicks, here's a pic of me and my lady, Shara:


Nahhh, I tried it and didn't like it at all.    

Your girl is very very pretty.    And Shara is a gorgeous name!


----------



## Sheri

ithuriel said:
			
		

> still not been tempted to try redbull   guess im not a socailite in any way shape or form.



Arg.
Rb is not a socialite drink. In fact, anything socialite should not be associated with me. I am actually very anti-social.

So much in fact, that there was a car in my driveway yesterday. My mom noticed as she was driving on the adjacent street and pulled in front of the house and called me assuming something was wrong and I was in the midst of being robbed or raped.

THAT is how anti-social I am.


----------



## Melmoth

Sheri said:
			
		

> Arg.
> Rb is not a socialite drink. In fact, anything socialite should not be associated with me. I am actually very anti-social.
> 
> So much in fact, that there was a car in my driveway yesterday. My mom noticed as she was driving on the adjacent street and pulled in front of the house and called me assuming something was wrong and I was in the midst of being robbed or raped.
> 
> THAT is how anti-social I am.


        Good for you gal! I have a sign on my front door saying "No salesmen,hawkers,canvassers or Jehovas Witnesses". Usually the sight of a rampant snarling bull terrier bouncing in the window is enough to deter all but the most dtermined or foolihardy. Misanthropes of the world unite  

                                  Sir George


----------



## Atalanta

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Misanthropes of the world unite




Did someone call?!

Miss Anthrope is here....grudgingly, of course.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

So.... who might that be then?


----------



## Melmoth

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Did someone call?!
> 
> Miss Anthrope is here....grudgingly, of course.


            LOL    In your case T.A.C. it'll be the savage Bunny they have to get past  

           * Before any of you titter,just remember the cave guarding bunny in "Monty Python & The Holy Grail"  


                                 T.G.G.


----------



## ithuriel

the one that only the holy grenade of antioch can kill?


----------



## Melmoth

ithuriel said:
			
		

> the one that only the holy grenade of antioch can kill?


                  Yep,thats's the one


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Where there ever two such handgranades?


----------



## Sandra

Enjoying more new pics.  Love putting some faces to the names...

Here's a recent one with our newest family addition.


----------



## Immortal_sin

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> Nahhh, I tried it and didn't like it at all.
> 
> Your girl is very very pretty.    And Shara is a gorgeous name!


Shara IS a great name. Damn it, I am tempted to rename my 10 year old Shara, instead of Shelby....(shrugs...oh well)


----------



## PapaRoacher

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Shara IS a great name. Damn it, I am tempted to rename my 10 year old Shara, instead of Shelby....(shrugs...oh well)


Haha, thank you...  Yes, it's very pretty name, I mean, I like it   

Her full first name is Shara-Lynn.  She hates the Lynn, so she asks me not to say it


----------



## ithuriel

reminds me of an old line from some really old uncanny xmen comics , said by the shiar race during the dark pheonix saga ,( god im sad,)  
shara and kithri preserve us


----------



## Bean

Zombieagogo said:
			
		

> In light of the new comic, or perhaps in just too much light altogether.



Is that your natural eye color?


----------



## Atalanta

Bean said:
			
		

> Is that your natural eye color?



I always thought they were a dye job.


----------



## Zombie

Bean said:
			
		

> Is that your natural eye color?



Yes.
With the exception of every 4 years when during the entire month of November they fill with blood and threaten to shower any 1 nearby like a scene from _The Exorcist_ nonwithstanding, of course.

Although I am not usually strapped down on a bed.


----------



## Bean

Zombieagogo said:
			
		

> Yes.
> With the exception of every 4 years when during the entire month of November they fill with blood and threaten to shower any 1 nearby like a scene from _The Exorcist_ nonwithstanding, of course.
> 
> Although I am not usually strapped down on a bed.


Wow.  That's pretty intense.  The blue, I mean.  The blood thing is pretty commonplace nowadays.   

With purely heterosexual, platonic intent: nice eyes man!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

kosh said:
			
		

> I was just browsing through this thread and saw this........all I will say is WOW!!....great eyes.....great smile....


agreeeeeed


----------



## Vys

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Hmm why does that remind me of...this:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the cops made that sketch of you Vys..?
> 
> /Lelle


Haaah, isn't that supposed to be the...something-bomber? 

Fruitcakish..heh.

Edit: Unabomber, I saw as I quoted the link


----------



## Jakob

Bawls > Red Bull


----------



## Schlyne

A better picture of me.  This was taken at work.


----------



## Spider-man 2

*Pics of Holley!*

HEHE....  

Here she is talking to her hos...yes, she's a pimp on the sidelines but probably won't admit it.






Here she is acting like a spider!











Here she is with Mark (her husband) at dinner.






Okay okay, here' one of me and Shelby (Holley's daughter) during dinner.


----------



## evil_educator

Here's me with pink hair


----------



## Atalanta

One week ago...a tumultuous week, and it shows.


----------



## MyNameHere

Atalanta said:
			
		

> One week ago...a tumultuous week, and it shows.


I say you look quite lovely.  After a good week you must be truly dangerous!  :drool:   

You look like Madonna and Holly Hunter.  In a good way!


----------



## Atalanta

MyNameHere said:
			
		

> I say you look quite lovely.  After a good week you must be truly dangerous!  :drool:
> 
> You look like Madonna and Holly Hunter.  In a good way!



Well thank you!  I have to say, I miss your real picture avatar, and not just because Sin City has scarred me for life re: dear Mr. Wood.


----------



## MyNameHere

*By special request...*

granted.


----------



## Windchaser

Yes, I have to agree with SoYo, your are quite attractive.


----------



## Crotalus

Latest...

/Lelle


----------



## Melmoth

Atalanta said:
			
		

> One week ago...a tumultuous week, and it shows.



                Very nice indeed, T.A.C.  

                              T.G.G.


----------



## Overmenneske

An unshaved dude.


----------



## edesign

Schlyne said:
			
		

> A better picture of me.  This was taken at work.


ha...you almost look like you're smiling in that picture, you can't possibly be at work  and i see a great spot to keep some B. jacksoni's on that desk behind you


----------



## Schlyne

It was a picture for a semster publication, since I'm still technically a co-op, so I get included in the co-op connection.  It is sent to new co-op hires and is often taken along at job fairs by the recruiters.

I wouldn't dare attempt to keep any kind of invert at work unless I had an office, and then I'd still be concerned that the cleaning staff would kill it.  Or the union would have fit or something.  It's one of those big cubicles, I share it with 3 other people.


----------



## edesign

oh...i thought you had a private office lol. True about the cleaning chemicals though...my work place is almost never cleaned (warehouse at the moment), oil, grease, dust, occasionally blood (THAT gets cleaned), coffee, soda, whatever accumulates lol. BUT...we have some sort of spider ALL over the warehouse. Long, thin legs and a fairly round body...not daddy-longlegs because these spin big webs (cob web style). *shrugs* free pets  A coworker and I were feeding a select few of them last summer...aggressive lil buggers


----------



## guesskatiejules

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> An unshaved dude.


Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Fergrim

Over, I think you're the cutest guy I've seen here and I'm not even gay.  I'm moving to where you live.  Do the girls there like skinny boys? :/


----------



## Overmenneske

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Do the girls there like skinny boys? :/


Apparantly not.
I'm extremely single.

But, hehe, thanks guys.
You are also very cute, Fergrim, although not in the same degree as Katie.


----------



## Fergrim

Do you live near a beach?  I'm really starting think that where you live would be vastly superior to where I live :/


----------



## guesskatiejules

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> You are also very cute, Fergrim, although not in the same degree as Katie.


Haha, I win!   

For some reason, I really dig the skinny guys.  And Over, if you're skinny *and* live near a beach, I'll be over quicker than you can say "find your passport."


----------



## Vys

Somehow I suspect you are making some not-very-spot-on connections to mental images when you think 'beach' 

But Katie, you are indeed cute, (and if you ever feel a certain longing for pine-cones and needles...well, haha  )


----------



## guesskatiejules

I'm not thinking tan lines, sun, and surf, if that's what you mean Vys.  

Beaches, no matter where they are, are always my favorite places to go.  Wind, sound of water, and an excuse to take my shoes off (unless it's rocky....but even then I might).    I find New England's beaches to be preferable to Miami-type beaches.  Miami and the like are waaaay too crowded and too sunny and too hot.  I'm not really a "sun" person.  

And Vys, pine cones can be very good.


----------



## Sheri

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Latest...
> 
> /Lelle


jag älskar it!
My favorite so far... even though the tupp hair is missing... still very sota.


----------



## Fergrim

jag alskar!


----------



## Overmenneske

Vys said:
			
		

> But Katie, you are indeed cute, (and if you ever feel a certain longing for pine-cones and needles...well, haha  )


Beh...nah.... Vys.....

So the instincts are there.....


I never would have thought.


----------



## Fergrim

Yeah Vys, apparently overmenneske thought you were gay.. but he's wrong   If overmenneske was gay, I might be gay too, for a little bit, maybe.


----------



## Overmenneske

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Yeah Vys, apparently overmenneske thought you were gay..


Uhh...?

Care to elaborate....?  

Gay?


I know he's not.


----------



## Nerri1029

Here's me and Family this past fall..
Yes that's four girls for those who didn't know.. 

And for those going to Guelph I'm the one on your right..


----------



## Overmenneske

guesskatiejules said:
			
		

> *and* live near a beach


Oh, I have to travel 400 metres to get to the beach. (450-500 yards).

Hard times, hmm?


Nevermind Vys.


----------



## Sheri

Here are a few from the mini-vacation we took today... very mini. But fun. And needed... first excursion after the thaw.  Reptile zoo, and overnight at a hotel with a waterslide and hi-speed internet, of course.  
So far, it has been great!

Except the picture where I am holding Tan. He had just smacked me in the face. 2 year olds - not a rip-roaring good time consistently.  He flushed my keys down the toilette 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bearskin10

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Here's me and Family this past fall..
> Yes that's four girls for those who didn't know..
> 
> And for those going to Guelph I'm the one on your right..


You better go get yourself an outhouse now because in a few years your never gonna see the inside of your bathroom again  ;P  LOL


----------



## Spider-man 2

Sheri said:
			
		

> Here are a few from the mini-vacation we took today... very mini. But fun. And needed... first excursion after the thaw.  Reptile zoo, and overnight at a hotel with a waterslide and hi-speed internet, of course.
> So far, it has been great!
> 
> Except the picture where I am holding Tan. He had just smacked me in the face. 2 year olds - not a rip-roaring good time consistently.  He flushed my keys down the toilette 2 weeks ago.


Glad you guys had fun!  It is definately neccessary to get out and just have pure 100% fun once in a while.

I was gonna say you didn't look to happy in that last picture....


----------



## Vys

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Beh...nah.... Vys.....
> 
> So the instincts are there.....
> 
> 
> I never would have thought.


I didn't quite get that, but oh well 

Don't even want to know where that other discussion originated 

Guesskatierules:

Normally sunny beaches can at night be quite pleasant. Otherwise, can't help but to think 'steel-gray and miserable' when thinking about beaches, for some odd reason   Though..a tiny half-rock half-sand thing for a beach, by a small clearing in the woods overseeing a somewhat secluded lake, in a summer late afternoon/evening/night..ye-es, potential of greatness.

You get freckles in the sun? I go crustacean. Minus the eye-stalks, obviously.


Sheri: That picture where you are all three, it looks like some sort of arctic thing? Perhaps a zoo for showcasing that kind of pike that has some sort of coolant running through its veins?


----------



## Sheri

Vys...

It was actually a reptile zoo, privately owned. It is only half done but now I want a Nile croc... 

Northern Pike is an excellent sport fish... but Muskie is even better.


----------



## Vys

Hehe, a nile croc would no doubt be fun, but only if 'you'd enjoy counting your kids every morning' 

I was thinking of some sort of pike I read about previously, which lived far north, closer to the Arctic, ...cannot for the life of me remember what it was called, though. 

Still, even cods have a sort of antifreeze in their veins..I don't think I meant coolant, originally.
http://www.arctic.uoguelph.ca/cpl/organisms/fish/adaptations/bloodthick.htm


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I envy most of your with all your zoo's nearby! Only zoo I can get to half-comfortably contains only animals found in northern Sweden. Still interesting I guess (can't remember if it was, I was 3 years old last time I was there), but I'd much rather like to see whatever I want, especially the "stuff" with more or less than 4 legs.

Sheri, I noticed that piercing on the pic - wasn't it the one you had trouble with? How did it go with it?


----------



## Fergrim

cirith said:
			
		

> Sheri, I noticed that piercing on the pic


I'd like to meet the man that didn't!


----------



## MyNameHere

*groan* 

Ferg, I know you at least know of a few.  To be "-centric" in regard to anything is _rarely_ desirable.


----------



## Freddie

Sheri said:
			
		

> It was actually a reptile zoo, privately owned. It is only half done but now I want a Nile croc...


Maybe some small alligator was better at first  LOL


----------



## demolitionlover

Latest pic.. it's blurry, but I love it.






New glasses <3<3<3


----------



## Israel2004

demolitionlover said:
			
		

> Latest pic.. it's blurry, but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New glasses <3<3<3



YUMMM!!!!!  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## kosh

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> YUMMM!!!!!  :drool:  :drool:


I second that.......


----------



## Gene

kosh said:
			
		

> I second that.......


Ohhh Ohhhh!!!!
Third!!!  :drool: :drool:  :drool:


----------



## ScorpZion

*here is me lol....*

here is me im behind the rickshaw


----------



## Fergrim

You look like you can beat me up...


and want to.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Don't think that just because the rest of us don't look like we can beat you up,  we don't want to.    

Maggie


----------



## Fergrim

*grins*  I'm fully aware that most people are under the impression after meeting me that one can successfully give a "'friendly' ass kicking" and that given the chance, they'll go for it.


----------



## MyNameHere

ScorpZion said:
			
		

> here is me im behind the rickshaw


For some reason (can't put my finger on why) I wonder if this pic might not be better placed in the "official Tattoo thread"...


----------



## Cirith Ungol

A little entertainment for the people...

That's me about right now... well... not really, but mentally it's quite close   

...Me at the local pub at some point in my life... Yes... it would also have fit in the silly pic thread but...no!

Edit... couldn't resist... this pic makes me laugh. I look like my brain just seeped out onto the floor


----------



## Fergrim

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Glad you liked it    LOL


----------



## Fergrim

I loved it.  Where do you live?  Indulge in substance with me.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Skellefteå - Sweden - a little flat on the far outskirts of the city center. 

You?


----------



## Fergrim

damn. East coast, usa.  New Jersey.

Um.. hmm...  When I go to amsterdam, I'll let you know.. hehe


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Fergrim said:
			
		

> damn. East coast, usa.  New Jersey.
> 
> Um.. hmm...  When I go to amsterdam, I'll let you know.. hehe



damn? You enligten me this time...


----------



## Overmenneske

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> a little flat on the far outskirts of the city center.


THE city center?

You have like what? 
Two cities?


----------



## Fergrim

Never know with those damned crazy vikings


----------



## Cirith Ungol

You've completely lost me (far far away from the city center) Overmenneske...


----------



## Overmenneske

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Never know with those damned crazy vikings


_Those_ vikings?

Refresh your history lessons, boy  ; all genuine vikings are from Norway.


----------



## Fergrim

You're all a bunch of vikings to me.  You all look alike.

*retreats to his cottage, inside a cave, in the rolling hills of west virginia*


----------



## Overmenneske

Fergrim said:
			
		

> You're all a bunch of vikings to me.  You all look alike.


Americans.

You're all the same.


----------



## MyNameHere

Equal opportunity is totally what I like to see on the boards.


----------



## MyNameHere

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Americans.
> 
> You're all the same.


Um, no.  ;P


----------



## Fergrim

Haha, please take it back, Over.. I was just kidding about the viking thing.


----------



## Sheri

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Never know with those damned crazy vikings




Crazy, hostile vikings with cult leadership abilities that have a fondness for Canadians are my very favorite kind...

Though I don't think they are exceedingly common...


----------



## Crotalus

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> _Those_ vikings?
> 
> Refresh your history lessons, boy  ; all genuine vikings are from Norway.


 Really? 
Thats not what our swedish runestones are telling us but you norweigians might have another history telling then us...
Besides arent you more of a träl then viking? LOL


----------



## Fergrim

I could definitely lead a cult.  I was just talking about it the other day.  All I have to do is strategically place some aliens in my otherwise pretty good philosophical outlook..

And I'd have them all..


----------



## Crotalus

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I could definitely lead a cult.  I was just talking about it the other day.  All I have to do is strategically place some aliens in my otherwise pretty good philosophical outlook..
> 
> And I'd have them all..


 Nah youll be the sacrificial lamb...

/Lelle


----------



## Fergrim

You hurt my feelings, Lelle.  In real life.


----------



## Crotalus

Ok then. Move on.


----------



## Overmenneske

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Really?
> Thats not what our swedish runestones are telling us but you norweigians might have another history telling then us...
> Besides arent you more of a träl then viking? LOL


Oho ho!  


You know, let's reflect upon the word "viking" for a minute:

It's Norwegian.
Additionally; the word viking derives from the name of inner Oslo fjord: we call it a vik = hence viking.


And treller; well, they were just all over the place, weren't they?


----------



## Crotalus

Vik is also a swedish word meaning the same thing... And since back in those days we had the same language both in Norway and Sweden.

/Lelle


----------



## Overmenneske

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Vik is also a swedish word meaning the same thing... And since back in those days we had the same language both in Norway and Sweden.


Still, the word derives from the inner Oslo vik. We call it "vika".

That's where you'll find the origin of the vikings.


----------



## Crotalus

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> Still, the word derives from the inner Oslo vik. We call it "vika".
> 
> That's where you'll find the origin of the vikings.


Acctually the exact origin of the word is not established, the theory that it derives from the word 'vik' is just a theory.

The word was however used as a event or something you do, for example to go out on viking meant to go on raids or sale trips - or both.
It wasnt used to describe the sailors/raiders from the north but later on it probably became the word for just those people. 
And these people was found in Sweden, Norway and Denmark and later on on Iceland. For a closer look on the prechristian scandinavian society I recommend "Den Forna Seden" by Östen Kjellman and also the books by Mats G. Larsson.

/Lelle


----------



## Overmenneske

Touché, Lelle. .

Thanks. That was interesting.

I was merely regurgitating school remnants.
Should have known better.


----------



## Crotalus

Youre welcome. 

/Lelle


----------



## JPD

> One week ago...a tumultuous week, and it shows.


And to think someone as gorgeous as you caught L.reclusa for me!  If that pic was you after a bad week.....Wow!


----------



## Sheri

So... this is Lelle and I - about as close as we can get for another 6 weeks. 

Kinda in front of the computer? Behind? On it?  No idea. The technology blows me away though, from time to time.

The 7 hour time difference is killer though. Not even Logitech has figured that one out.


----------



## Fergrim

hehe, cute that you used a camera rather than a screenshot


----------



## Atalanta

JPD said:
			
		

> And to think someone as gorgeous as you caught L.reclusa for me!  If that pic was you after a bad week.....Wow!



Thank you, Jason!  They are coming out in droves with the warm weather.  I've caught 3 in the last week.

Hey, Sheri...is Lelle....naked?  ;P


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Sheri said:
			
		

> So... this is Lelle and I - about as close as we can get for another 6 weeks.
> 
> Kinda in front of the computer? Behind? On it?  No idea. The technology blows me away though, from time to time.
> 
> The 7 hour time difference is killer though. Not even Logitech has figured that one out.



Is that telephones I see in your hands??? I hope not because in that case you're wasting an awful lot of money... (happend to me when I made certain purpose calls to England for about 8 hours one month. The phonebill rose by $220 over normal!) In case those ARE phones I'd suggest using ICQ phone or Skype. But anybody as smart as you two combined will not use phones so I bet I'm just seeing things... as usual...   ...without smoking anything...    ...tho I have...    ... at some point...    ...but I quit many many years ago...


----------



## Atalanta

Microphone....microphone. 
Msgrs have that voice option and it works pretty well.  It tends to lock my computer up, but my machine's nicknamed "Old Yeller" with good reason.


----------



## Crotalus

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Hey, Sheri...is Lelle....naked?  ;P


No Im not naked, only shirtless

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol

If Sheri ever comes to visit you Lelle, make sure you organize a little inofficial scandinavian aboard meeting... with lots to *cough* mmaandranadradrink!


----------



## Crotalus

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> with lots to *cough* mmaandranadradrink!


I might..if I knew what that was  :? 

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri

I am coming to visit, but not until January(ish) of 2006.  He first gets to come to Canada. (in 6 weeks)  But we will be making the road trip to Phoenix as well, so he'll get a decent tour of North America.


----------



## Atalanta

Crotalus said:
			
		

> No Im not naked, only shirtless
> 
> /Lelle



Well. Fine then. Be that way.


----------



## Vys

Crotalus said:
			
		

> I might..if I knew what that was  :?
> 
> /Lelle


Lol, you have me quite lost as well there, Cirith


----------



## Sheri

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Microphone....microphone.
> Msgrs have that voice option and it works pretty well.  It tends to lock my computer up, but my machine's nicknamed "Old Yeller" with good reason.



We did try that but there were delays and it was frustrating as hell because we had already been spoiled by the phone.

I'm on a really decent calling plan though which the phone company lady offered after I told her the entire hilarious story.

Oh, it was funny. No joke, she was reviewing all the calls and says;
"Wow... those must be some _good_ phone calls!"


----------



## Crotalus

Vys said:
			
		

> Lol, you have me quite lost as well there, Cirith


Mandarinedrink? 

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Well. Fine then. Be that way.


Atleast for now 

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Mandarinedrink?
> 
> /Lelle



NÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!!    Just.... vääääri väri mutsch to drinka!!   :drool: 


Januari 2006 would even fit me well   ... There's not much money for any trips to Stockholm and surroundings before that. But seriously, if/when you come over here for any time that permits any such thing as a grand meeting I'd be more than enjoying to come there and see you all in person!!  :clap: 

http://skype.com/
Try that for a phone program. It even sounds better than the regular phone does and there is hardly any lagging at all. I will normally have my bandwith used to it's limits when I switch on Skype, and still there is hardly any lag. The program is completly free of charge I think (and if not...hrm.. there are other ways) and obviously calls are equally free of charge. A very easy to use program it is too.


----------



## Sheri

No offense, but my time in Sweden will be very limited.  There would be no Arachnogathering I am afraid.  But I am sure Lelle will post some pics of my visit. 


And thanks for the phone tips, I'll look into it.


----------



## Atalanta

Sheri said:
			
		

> We did try that but there were delays and it was frustrating as hell because we had already been spoiled by the phone.
> 
> I'm on a really decent calling plan though which the phone company lady offered after I told her the entire hilarious story.
> 
> Oh, it was funny. No joke, she was reviewing all the calls and says;
> "Wow... those must be some _good_ phone calls!"



I can ONLY imagine!  :clap:


----------



## Vys

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Mandarinedrink?
> 
> /Lelle


Never heard of, which to me seems very understandable


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Sheri said:
			
		

> No offense, but my time in Sweden would be very limited.  There would be no Arachnogathering I am afraid.  But I am sure Lelle would post some pics of my visit.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the phone tips, I'll look into it.



Non taken whatsoever and I am very aware of the prolems... been there myself    I settle for some pics


----------



## Crotalus

Vys said:
			
		

> Har jag då aldrig hört talas om, och jag kan förstå varför


 Absolute mandarine? I think...or it was a dream perhaps

/Lelle


----------



## Vys

<--- Absolute Thick. Though I really despise Absout Mandarin


----------



## Crotalus

Havent tried it. Yet. A. Lemon is a 10 pointer though
ok OT now...

/Lelle


----------



## FRAZE01

might as well put one up


----------



## rbpeake1

*Very Cute*



			
				MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Well all,
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me and Debby (Satanika) and our 2 demonspawn.  I'm now looking for the prom pic and the mohawk pic.
> 
> Scott


See you guys on the 24th at the White Plains show!  Your kids are very cute!  I trust they like T's as much as you do?


----------



## Atalanta

*For those of you who expressed concern...*

After a better week:


----------



## Israel2004

Atalanta said:
			
		

> After a better week:


Good, better, bad week, on any of them you still look hot as hell.


----------



## Bearskin10

Atalanta said:
			
		

> After a better week:


One word Mmmmmmm......


----------



## Atalanta

Danke, danke.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Yeah, Atalanta, you got it goin' ON.  

And I had no idea you like VNV Nation!  I should have guessed after that Skinny Puppy avatar...  Come to Chicago, Bill and I will take you out clubbing.

Maggie


----------



## Atalanta

Thank you! I may just take you up on that, Maggie.  Clubbing in Chicago with fellow rivet heads would be incredible.    

I've been wanting to see VNV for years...and Apop, too.  Missed them both every time, but this year is my chance for at least one - yay!


----------



## Melmoth

Atalanta said:
			
		

> After a better week:


           Bad week,good week,insomnia,you always look immaculate  

                                 T.G.G.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Some photos I took earlier today with two of my buddies...







She's heavier then she looks.  Quite the dense dog.





She wasn't cooperating too much in this one






I will never make this facial expression again....






How could I say no to kitty?


----------



## fiveohatch

i'm on the right.


----------



## MyNameHere

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Some photos I took earlier today with two of my buddies...
> 
> I will never make this facial expression again....


Unless it's appropriate under the circumstances, right, Dwayne?


----------



## JPD

Here is me with the kiddos.  Thank goodness they took after Mom.  They are gorgeous aren't they?!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Here is the wife and girls at the zoo:






and one more of the wife and girls with the grandparents/great grandparents (or...a grumpy polish couple).


----------



## mouse

let's see if this works...
one older pic and one from 4 months ago


----------



## mouse

ok now some updated on my kids
the older child is my daughter (she was sitting with 3 grown 80 lbs pitt bulls, and she is only 50 lbs)
the other is my son... curly kid that he is... no idea why they always think he is a girl... :?


----------



## ithuriel

theres some really nice pics posted , cool


----------



## Silver.x

A recent pic from a modelling thingy I did.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

My recent impersonation. GUESS WHO?? With all these red bull pics, we should all make a huge tribute to red bull. Maybe we can do an add for em. lmao


----------



## David_F

Can't stand the stuff but I might have to start drinking Red Bull.  Nice pics.


----------



## Silver.x

Dammit girl! those were supposed to be for my eyes only!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Silver.x said:
			
		

> Dammit girl! those were supposed to be for my eyes only!


  HEH those were for the pit's "AB member impersonation thread"


----------



## Fergrim

*smiles* Wow, you never cease to amaze me with how absolutely beautiful you are trips..


----------



## Spider-man 2

Silver.x said:
			
		

> A recent pic from a modelling thingy I did.


GOD, you have such an irresistable baby face!  Too bad you don't swing my way.


----------



## Vys

Silver.x said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> A recent pic from a modelling thingy I did.


Look a little like that knight-guy-actor, what'shisname? 'A Knight's Tale' is the movie I'm referring to, I think.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Vys said:
			
		

> Look a little like that knight-guy-actor, what'shisname? 'A Knight's Tale' is the movie I'm referring to, I think.


Heath Ledger????????????? HAHAHAHA


----------



## JPD

> Heath Ledger????????????? HAHAHAHA


I think he looks a lot like Brandon...which btw....has seemed to drop off the face of the planet.


----------



## Spider-man 2

JPD said:
			
		

> I think he looks a lot like Brandon...which btw....has seemed to drop off the face of the planet.


Eh, I don't think so.  Brandon is selling all his spiders and going to college.  We probably won't hear from him for a long time.


----------



## Sheri

In 10 years, he might be Vader quality (without the mask).
How's that tat coming Aidan?


----------



## Silver.x

It's being worked on midear, do not fret. I need to do each part individually, the tail, body, and each wing, so it takes a little while. Hope that is alright.


----------



## Fred

Swifty said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to Maui!


Can I come?


----------



## Bearskin10

My ugly mug doesn't like the camera very much but I dropped a few pints down and seeing the camera was already out for a picture in another thread I figured what the heck....
Cheers and in the word's of the DK Murphys  "Come on all you good rats
we'll send you to heaven you'll find the pearly gates in the froth and the foam
'cause in these vats you've made quite a creation
a potion that turned the Guinness to gold!"


----------



## pronty

I haven't posted here in a looong time so here's a new pic 

..I just had to try it  Don't like it!  :evil: 
That's 1.91 Euros wasted  and I wonder if I'll bother to get that 15 cent deposit of a one single can  :wall:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

We desperatly need to make a RB collage. LOL Or at least an official red bull thread. Nice pic Pronty.


----------



## JJJoshua

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> My ugly mug doesn't like the camera very much but I dropped a few pints down and seeing the camera was already out for a picture in another thread I figured what the heck....
> Cheers and in the word's of the DK Murphys  "Come on all you good rats
> we'll send you to heaven you'll find the pearly gates in the froth and the foam
> 'cause in these vats you've made quite a creation
> a potion that turned the Guinness to gold!"


Brilliant! Nice hat


----------



## Sean

Me and my brother...We had a long day in the sun, and Im allergic to my uncles cats thats why my eye is all red.


----------



## Sean

^^^Ill try and get another pic of me soon...I look very ugly in that pic and my little brother definatly outlooks me in it. Thats pisses me off, so ill find a better one of me.


----------



## Sequin

Silver.x said:
			
		

> A recent pic from a modelling thingy I did.




daaaaaamn..... :drool: 
~Meagan~


----------



## Sequin

latest of moi.... im the geek with the shades 
~Meagan~


----------



## ithuriel

i would be careful your head seems to be loose , and you arent sig,less  
ps , id disguise myself if i were you before someone decides to hit on you.
the place is positively overflowing with hormones at the moment , must be spring again


----------



## edesign

ithuriel said:
			
		

> ps , id disguise myself if i were you before someone decides to hit on you.
> the place is positively overflowing with hormones at the moment , must be spring again


lol...i'll just ask who her friend is then  can't say my gf would be too happy though


----------



## kosh

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> latest of moi.... im the geek with the shades
> ~Meagan~


very cute......hopefully you are legal though........



			
				edesign said:
			
		

> lol...i'll just ask who her friend is then  can't say my gf would be too happy though


hopefully, what happens on arachnoboards, stays on arachnoboards.....


----------



## edesign

like Las Vegas?


----------



## kosh

sure, i suppose.....................


----------



## Silver.x

Ahh meagan already knows I think she's cute.


----------



## Spider-man 2

This DEFINATELY has to be in this thread.

Can you guess who it is?


----------



## Div1nE

taken 4-29-05


----------



## Keith Richard

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> This DEFINATELY has to be in this thread.
> 
> Can you guess who it is?


Dare I ask, what's in the container??


----------



## Immortal_sin

it's just attached to the bathroom key, I guess people steal keys, so they put big chains on them, and attach it to a gallon container, or something else ridiculous...kinda like this pic is   
(damn you Dwayne!)


----------



## DavidRS

i'm still available, ladies.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sorry DavidRS... I only have one love...






RB


----------



## edesign

grey eyes Mad Hatter???? or a faint blue? must be the can of Red Bull confusing me  Either way they're very pretty...


----------



## Mad Hatter

You tell me. What color? I've always thought they were green.


----------



## Sean

*This is me last weekend at a family get together*

This is me last weekend at a family get together.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Sean said:
			
		

> This is me last weekend at a family get together.


Very nice sean 


Mad hatter you are so beautiful....... especially for that red bull.  :drool:


----------



## koldaar

My wife and I at a Cancer research fundraising event.


----------



## edesign

wow, that is an amazing picture Mad Hatter  I'd say hazel because i've dated people with hazel eyes and sometimes they're green too...always had that dual colored iris. My eyes are normally blue but they'll turn green if i wear a green shirt.


----------



## Fergrim

Mine too, Edesign 


Notice my eyes match my shirt exactly in that picture?  (on the right)  It's pretty convenient having my eyes change to match my clothes rather than having to buy clothes to bring out my eyes


----------



## DavidRS

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Sorry DavidRS... I only have one love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB


But Hannah, I'm much closer...and i'm a sucker for redheads.


----------



## Mad Hatter

First green eyes... now red hair...

My California driver's license IDs me as having green eyes and blonde hair...

Guess I'd better re-examine all the other info - but as long as the "female" part is correct, I guess I'm good. 

@DavidRS: You're much closer than the Red Bull?! *checks picture* Whoa....


----------



## Cooper

Here is me I think last year in disneyland.


----------



## DavidRS

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> First green eyes... now red hair...
> 
> My California driver's license IDs me as having green eyes and blonde hair...
> 
> Guess I'd better re-examine all the other info - but as long as the "female" part is correct, I guess I'm good.
> 
> @DavidRS: You're much closer than the Red Bull?! *checks picture* Whoa....


Darn, am I competing against caffeine? And I can tell a genetic redhead by the sexy freckles anytime.


----------



## Mad Hatter

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Darn, am I competing against caffeine? And I can tell a genetic redhead by the sexy freckles anytime.


Everything is competeing against caffeine   .... or at least against the effects of caffeine.

My dad has always called me a strawberry blond, though I don't consider myself (by any stretch of the imagination) to be a redhead... but I've often wished it were so.


----------



## Satanika

Some "younger" pics of me, back when I was in ... ummm ... better shape.


----------



## Zombie

I sold my camera for a _Glamour Shots_ session:


----------



## Melmoth

Satanika said:
			
		

> Some "younger" pics of me, back when I was in ... ummm ... better shape.


              Lovely,Debby,quite lovely


----------



## Satanika

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Lovely,Debby,quite lovely



Thank you very much. 

Now if only I can be that thin again. Ahh ... 89 pounds was a wonderful time indeed.   


Debby


----------



## Sheri

You need an amphetamine prescription then.


----------



## Sean

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Very nice sean


Thanks, thats a big compliment coming from the best looking woman on this site.


----------



## edesign

89 pounds?!?! how tall are you? i told my gf if she ever gets below 130 we have a problem (she's about 5'7")...bet she's never heard that before  there's small...then there's too small. gotta have some meat on ya otherwise you have no shape


----------



## skinheaddave

Debby was one of the Ewoks in Star Wars -- well, she wasn't, but she could have been.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Satanika

edesign said:
			
		

> 89 pounds?!?! how tall are you? i told my gf if she ever gets below 130 we have a problem (she's about 5'7")...bet she's never heard that before  there's small...then there's too small. gotta have some meat on ya otherwise you have no shape


LMAO!   

I was/am 5 feet tall (short). 

Yeah, well ..... you can decide if I *had* a good shape or not. My measurements *were* 36-23-32.   


Debby


----------



## Satanika

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Debby was one of the Ewoks in Star Wars -- well, she wasn't, but she could have been.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


ROTFLMAO!!!!!     

Oh wow, did I need a good laugh. A big THANK YOU! LOL!   


Debby


----------



## edesign

ah ok lol, now i get the Ewok crack 

five foot...that is pretty short  Dated a couple girls within an inch of that height...90 pounds wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

At 89 pounds, forget the Ewoks, I think she must have been Kate Moss.  

Maggie


----------



## skinheaddave

My tribute to Red Bull.  Those who haven't subscribed to The Pit are really missing out.

















Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fergrim

> Those who haven't subscribed to The Pit are really missing out.


Ah, from the arachnoadministrator himself.   Another healthy dose of some weak CMI


----------



## PapaRoacher

This is a picture I barely remember snapping of myself, really early in the morning :razz:


----------



## skinheaddave

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Another healthy dose of some weak CMI


CMI?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Corporate Media Indictrination.  

Maggie


----------



## skinheaddave

Ah.  Thanks, Maggie.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sheri

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Corporate Media Indictrination.
> 
> Maggie



Ind_o_ctrination. 

Oh, nevermind.

You were explaining to _SHD_!


----------



## Nerri1029

Sheri said:
			
		

> Ind_o_crination.
> 
> Oh, nevermind.
> 
> You were explaining to _SHD_!



Maybe it was supposed to be spelled that way.. ??


----------



## Silver.x

For Sheri, and all red bull enjoyers alike.


----------



## MrDeranged

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Debby was one of the Ewoks in Star Wars -- well, she wasn't, but she could have been.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Those electrolysis treatments were money well spent.... ;P


----------



## Arachnopuppy

<--------------------------


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Silver.x said:
			
		

> For Sheri, and all red bull enjoyers alike.



DROOOOL!  :drool:  When are you coming to visit???  :worship:


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

I predict bloodshed within a fortnight.

Maggie


----------



## Silver.x

Between myself and Fergrim or you and Evelyn?


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Baaaaaaaahahahahaahaaa!  

You got me, that was a good one    You're cute _and _funny... but I'm afraid neither you nor Fergrim nor Evelyn even begin to approach the ecstasy, rapture, and wonder that is Bill.  

Maggie


----------



## Silver.x

He has shiney pants.


----------



## Fergrim

Haha :-D

If you expect bloodshed, you vastly underestimate me 

Now, though, I can do rapture and wonder.. but I'm still working on my ecstasy.


----------



## edesign

did you use sassafrass roots? :?


----------



## shogun804

youngin picture i had to post, i just found it today i was around 4 years old so ummm 1987....


----------



## Mandi

edesign said:
			
		

> did you use sassafrass roots? :?



you and I are the only ones who will get this.. but isnt that what file' is made of?


----------



## DarkRAM

Me last weekend, on the far right next to my new wife. And my crazy sister-in-law with her fiance.


----------



## Sheri

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me last weekend, on the far right next to my new wife.



Ummmm....
What happened to the old one?


----------



## DarkRAM

Sheri said:
			
		

> Ummmm....
> What happened to the old one?


Never had one...    On a side note, I'm kinda glad that my sister-in-law didnt go commando.


----------



## rbpeake1

Satanika said:
			
		

> Some "younger" pics of me, back when I was in ... ummm ... better shape.


You look great!

Missed seeing you guys at the April White Plains show.  Although I was not feeling very well, and so I only stuck around for an hour and then went home to rest...  

But not before I purchased a baby Pterinochilus murinus, who has been very cute indeed, not running away or acting nasty, but just hunckering down at the bottom of her little vial whenever I toss in a cricket.... 

Tommy and Gina seemed to be the only dedicated spider vendors at the show.


----------



## Satanika

rbpeake1 said:
			
		

> You look great!
> 
> Missed seeing you guys at the April White Plains show.  Although I was not feeling very well, and so I only stuck around for an hour and then went home to rest...
> 
> But not before I purchased a baby Pterinochilus murinus, who has been very cute indeed, not running away or acting nasty, but just hunckering down at the bottom of her little vial whenever I toss in a cricket....
> 
> Tommy and Gina seemed to be the only dedicated spider vendors at the show.


Thanks!   

We actually did not get to make it this past time to the show. Tommy and Gina are very dedicated indeed. 

Regards,
Debby


----------



## NoS

My son Max and I.







Me being silly on my mini bike.







My girlfriend Jessica... What she sees in me I have no idea?


----------



## Silver.x

Modelling stuff.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

I'm... too sexy for my shirt...  

Just kidding!  You are a total fox!  

Maggie


----------



## MyNameHere

NoS said:
			
		

> My girlfriend Jessica... What she sees in me I have no idea...


My advice would be to enjoy it; don't ask too many questions 

Aidan, I like the first pic of you in the suit.  You almost look legal


----------



## Silver.x

:O but I am legal! I'm 18!!!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Silver.x said:
			
		

> :O but I am legal! I'm 18!!!


You tease........


----------



## MyNameHere

Silver.x said:
			
		

> :O but I am legal! I'm 18!!!


LMAO!!!  It's such a bittersweet 'curse'.  I have the same problem.  I'm 26, but I still get carded for cigs and lottery.     Oh well, enjoy it I guess.


----------



## Botar

NoS said:
			
		

> My girlfriend Jessica... What she sees in me I have no idea?


I don't know about that, but I do know at the show in Indy she was looking THROUGH you AT me.  

Seriously though, you two make a great couple and I really enjoyed talking to both of you in Indy.  I hope my "honeymoon at the ATS convention" comment didn't cause too much grief.

Botar


----------



## Malkavian

Enjoy.....


----------



## Mandi

fatty mc fatfatfat


----------



## MyNameHere

Mandi said:
			
		

> fatty mc fatfatfat


AKA "Normal McRealgirl?" 

(I saw a postcard or something somewhere that said "Only 1% of women in the world look like supermodels.  It had a pic of an old-style Barbie doll fotoshopped to have rolls and thighs and everything.)


----------



## Brian S

Me with a Milksnake in my hair


----------



## guesskatiejules

Silver.x said:
			
		

> Modelling stuff.


WOW.   :drool: 

Brian, you are beyond cool, posing with the snake in your hair!


----------



## JPD

> Modelling stuff.


Who exactly are you modeling for?  Just curious.


----------



## Silver.x

This stuff specifically is for my portfolio.

And Katie, right back at ya  heh.


----------



## becca81

Here's a recent one of me...


----------



## Fergrim

Becca, you are astoundingly beautiful   Sexy eyes


----------



## Zombie

My best sheepdog:


----------



## Sheri

Like...
Best in Show?


----------



## mebebraz

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Becca, you are astoundingly beautiful   Sexy eyes



seconded..........


----------



## galeogirl

Sheepdog or no, that scruffy, tattooed look is a good, good thing.


----------



## Sheri

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Sheepdog or no, that scruffy, tattooed look is a good, good thing.


That make us do bad, bad things.


----------



## galeogirl

Sheri said:
			
		

> That make us do bad, bad things.


*sigh*  I'm definitely with you on that one.


----------



## GoTerps

A few pics of my goofy mug!  Second one's a few months ago, first one is recent... working on getting my bangs as long as the rest of my hair... pain the arse.


----------



## Mandi

excuse me, i have to go drool now.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Its Eric!!! Lol


----------



## Mandi

dumped my digital cam,

why oh why does my mom always go "hey! SMILE" when im walking around in my boxers?


----------



## Crotalus

*Me and my friend*

Me from april 05

/Lelle


----------



## becca81

When did you cut your hair, Lelle?


----------



## Crotalus

Months ago. And soon its coming off even shorter 

/Lelle


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Yes, definitely cut it very short.  You definitely need a more rugged image.  

Maggie


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Mandi said:
			
		

> dumped my digital cam,
> 
> why oh why does my mom always go "hey! SMILE" when im walking around in my boxers?


Your hair looks really freaking hot!  :drool: I used to have red and black hair..... even greeeeen hair. I miss that


----------



## MyNameHere

*sigh*

Cute boys are so frikkin' cute!


----------



## Mr Ed

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me last weekend, on the far right next to my new wife. And my crazy sister-in-law with her fiance.


Uh is that your sister-in-law with the pink panties?


----------



## atavuss

taken last weekend at the Sacramento Zoo's insect exhibit:





this afternoon taking off for a ultralight plane flight  (notice the death grip I had on the wing strut?)  :8o :


----------



## WhiteRabbit

And this is the Italian boy  :}


----------



## DarkRAM

Mr Ed said:
			
		

> Uh is that your sister-in-law with the pink panties?


Yes that would be her... LOL


----------



## MORBIUS

Hi everybody,  Haven't been around in a while. But just wanted to say I'm still alive and lurking. See ya MORBIUS


----------



## misfitsfiend

Just wanted to update with a more recent pic of me... (liked it so much I made it my avatar... well, obviously)


----------



## Spider-man 2

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Just wanted to update with a more recent pic of me... (liked it so much I made it my avatar... well, obviously)


Ummmmm, what is that in the upper right corner?  I swear it looks like someone's head.

You very nice lips!  Would be fun to draw, as always.


----------



## misfitsfiend

Thank you, and to be honest, I have no idea what that is ... I just noticed it now that you said something.... strange, I dont remember anyone sitting next to me.


----------



## Spider-man 2

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Thank you, and to be honest, I have no idea what that is ... I just noticed it now that you said something.... strange, I dont remember anyone sitting next to me.


Hmmm, it looks like someone's forehead and hair.  Were you taking pictures next to the homeless?  ;P


----------



## misfitsfiend

not unless my friend has homeless people running around in his apparment that i have yet to be aware of  ... Could be a head, or maybe a finger over the lense.


----------



## LPacker79

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, it looks like someone's forehead and hair.  Were you taking pictures next to the homeless?  ;P


Looks more to me like someone's arm sticking out of a T-shirt.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> God! with adds like that I'd drink it like it keept me alive


Awww somebody remembered me *sniff* *sniff* Mwaa


----------



## Spider-man 2

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Looks more to me like someone's arm sticking out of a T-shirt.


Yea, I can see that too now. lol.  It's probably just a finger over the lens.


----------



## DarkRAM

Me last week in Puerto Vallarta with 4 year old Bottle-nose named Nuba.


----------



## Sean

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> God! with adds like that I'd drink it like it keept me alive



She does look very nice.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> just wondering ... what exactly are you laying on? Is it a rug or something? it looks interesting


Thats my carpet silly. Its of 2 wolves howling at a moon.


----------



## Fred

here's me, but you can't really tell what I look like.


----------



## Sheri

Fred said:
			
		

> here's me, but you can't really tell what I look like.


Well... that was effective then! LOL

Looks like fun.


----------



## Fred

Sheri said:
			
		

> Well... that was effective then! LOL
> 
> Looks like fun.


Oh yeah that was exactly one year ago when I went camping at Shuswap Lake.


----------



## MyNameHere

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me last week in Puerto Vallarta with 4 year old Bottle-nose named Nuba.


I'm no expert in dolphin courtship, but I'd say she's sweet on you.   Was she humping you w/her tailfin or anything?


----------



## Crotalus

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me last week in Puerto Vallarta with 4 year old Bottle-nose named Nuba.


Walt, I bet you missed the days when you were in the sitcom "Spin City"? 

/Lelle


----------



## arachnojunkie

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Me last week in Puerto Vallarta with 4 year old Bottle-nose named Nuba.


WOW!  I was in Puerto Vallarta last week also!!!!!!  8th-15th.  We(my wife and I) were on our honey moon.  Stayed at Canto Del Sol.  Beautiful place huh?  Sorry, no pics of me.


----------



## JPD

> A few pics of my goofy mug! Second one's a few months ago, first one is recent... working on getting my bangs as long as the rest of my hair... pain the arse.


You've almost got a little of the Kurt Cobain look in the first pic Eric.  Just bleach the hair and get a little more of a crazed/pained look and you're there.


----------



## DarkRAM

MyNameHere - Lol, yeah she was really pushing against me for that picture. But alas no fin action. Maybe she sense my wife was just off to my right...

Lelle -  :? 

arachnojunkie - Funny you mention honey moon, since thats what we where doing. Took the Mexican Riviera cruise with Carnival. Stop at PV, Mazatlan (love those crazy taxi rides there) and Cabo San Lucas.

I posted a few more HERE.


----------



## Crunchie

aye, everyone head for the hills! :8o


----------



## Crotalus

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> Lelle -  :?


Just though I saw a resemblance 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0454236/

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Just though I saw a resemblance
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0454236/
> 
> /Lelle


Yup. You were_ totally _ right.


----------



## Israel2004

Crunchie said:
			
		

> aye, everyone head for the hills! :8o



 :drool:  :drool:  Wow!!!! your really cutie Crunchie


----------



## TheNothing

i look something like this





except the shirt would be Wumpscut or Skinny Puppy... not rammstein....


----------



## arachnojunkie

arachnojunkie - Funny you mention honey moon, since thats what we where doing. Took the Mexican Riviera cruise with Carnival. Stop at PV, Mazatlan (love those crazy taxi rides there) and Cabo San Lucas.

Yea, you should have tried the bus.......An experience to remember for sure.  I wasn't surprised to see that 80% of the vehicles there had massive battle wounds.  It was like being in a race in which the whole town was involved....CRAZY!!!


----------



## Gene

Crunchie said:
			
		

> aye, everyone head for the hills! :8o


Ahhhh, nonsense. Crunchie, you're a hottie!  :drool:


----------



## shogun804

a pic of me with some friends (im in the middle) from a wedding i was in over the weekend for my best friend.


----------



## Randolph XX()

me and my (ex?) girlfriend


----------



## Rabid Flea

This is me, and the better half!  Just thought I would post and say hello!


----------



## Sheri

This was a cute pic of me and the kids. Well... they were pretty cute. My head seems strangely like a basketball in this pic. Must have been the ride we were on!


----------



## Wolfy72

OMG i cant believe i just sat here and scrolled through EVERY SINGLE PAGE in this thread, all 200 + pages of it,,, sheeesh .. anyhow, thought i'd post a pic for ya's to pick on.
This is me n my lil man as i was headed out for work, another night of tossing drunks out of bars, Yayyyy


----------



## Gemein

Hey everyone... been away for a while; bands been travelling quite a bit; so i havent had access to a computer... but here I am anyways (if u have a weak stomach; close ur eyes)


----------



## Garficro

Hello hello, this is me! i think only guy from Croatia on this forum!! See yaa


----------



## Crotalus

Yep all gone...almost.

/Lelle


----------



## LPacker79

WOW! You look a lot different with real short hair Lelle. I'm sure Sheri approves


----------



## jtablerd

long time listener, first time caller...whats up guys im john...wow this is a bad pic..


----------



## Bean

Guess where I am in this picture for about 12 seconds of fame!


----------



## Sheri

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> WOW! You look a lot different with real short hair Lelle. I'm sure Sheri approves



She does, yes.


----------



## conipto

jtablerd said:
			
		

> long time listener, first time caller...whats up guys im john...wow this is a bad pic..



Nice shirt 

Bill


----------



## jtablerd

thanks bill, traded 3 Harp's for it at a VW show....


----------



## TimV

Here's me working my bees. I see there are several other Carnivorous plants guys here. Hey, Richard.


----------



## Mantid Mafia

Chi-town here


----------



## Ravienne

*Yo!*

Hmm.  Second post ever here, but I'm bored and I don't go to work for another three hours.  That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it.

Anyway, here's me, fresh out of a choir concert.  (Hope it works.)  Probably one of the better pictures that I've taken.  Not that that's saying much.  I'm pretty spectacularly unphotogenic.







Cheers!
-ravienne

now playing:  Spoon - Take A Walk

EDIT: Silver, you are one of the most beautiful guys I've ever seen.  You're, like, Johnny Depp quality.  If I were either a woman, I would totally want you.  But since I'm not, I'll just resent your good looks.  That cool?


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Sheri said:
			
		

> This was a cute pic of me and the kids. Well... they were pretty cute. My head seems strangely like a basketball in this pic. Must have been the ride we were on!


You eyes.................  :worship:  :drool:


----------



## Silver.x

Here's a brand-spanking-new picture of Aidan the Lionhearted sporting his newly pierced ears and shorter hair (self-cut).


----------



## Brian S

Aidan, You get tired of the long haired hippie look? lol


----------



## Brian S

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Yep all gone...almost.
> 
> /Lelle


OMG Lelle!!! 
What's up with everyone cutting their hair off these days? lol


----------



## Crotalus

Brian S said:
			
		

> OMG Lelle!!!
> What's up with everyone cutting their hair off these days? lol


 Youll find out later on. 

/Lelle


----------



## GabooN

lol way to go Aiden, Lynn cut mine, although that was probably a month ago so you can't tell in this pic really.
Just last weekend 





sometime between xmas and this spring


----------



## LaneyKaz

ok...i'm new here but it seems everyone else is doing it so here i am... ;P


----------



## arachnoguy

being an insomniac i managed to make it through all 212 pages last night before work and i figured i would toss me pic out for everyone to see. here i am the 6' 3" leprechaun.


----------



## Herps&Inverts

I'm certain everyone wants to see a picture of my bright and smiling face 


Sam


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Here's some pics of me acting silly.


----------



## Brian S

Hey don't you look sexy today


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Brian S said:
			
		

> Hey don't you look sexy today


Boy, I look sexy everyday!


----------



## Brian S

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Boy, I look sexy everyday!



Yeah I know  :}  :}  :}  :}  :}  :}


----------



## Ravienne

Egads.  Can I join in the flirtation, or is it invite-only?   

Cute pics, Trips, by the way.


----------



## Israel2004

Trips, 
Hot as Hell as always


----------



## Snakecharm

*Aren't I the charmer*

Wheee~ 'Tis me~ Self-taken so excuse the odd angles.  :}


----------



## moricollins

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Here's some pics of me acting silly.


Can we see some pictures of you acting serious???? 

Or just ANY more pictures of you Razed, very nice


----------



## lta3398

This is me and my little arachnomen on their first day of school this year! When everyone still thought they were normal before they told everyone they keep T's and snakes as pets! (new school......)


----------



## KLiK

here some random shots of me


----------



## Brian S

Anyone recognize these 2 ?


----------



## Bearskin10

As alway Trips what can I say but Mmmmmm....
Here is one of me with my littlest graduate  :clap:  this year....


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Brian S said:
			
		

> Anyone recognize these 2 ?


Hey, youz two went partying and didnt invite me?  :razz: 
Lookin good


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> As alway Trips what can I say but Mmmmmm....
> Here is one of me with my littlest graduate  :clap:  this year....


Thank you bearskin, congrads on ur lil graduate.  :clap:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

moricollins said:
			
		

> Can we see some pictures of you acting serious????
> 
> Or just ANY more pictures of you Razed, very nice


No serious pics.. hehe but heres some more. Heres not even half of my tanks. Just a shelf full.  What you cant see is the 8 small KK's on the lowest shelf. Also got a closet full and the other half of the room.


----------



## T-Harry

Well then here are some pics of me:

In fall 2002 I was in the US for vacation. That's me on the shore of Lake Tahoe:






In spring 2004 I was in the US again, this time we were travelling the South. That's me doing come kajaking in the Everglades:






And that's me at my place in Germany serving my home bar when I threw a Cocktail party for some of my friends:


----------



## Rob1985

Brian S said:
			
		

> Aidan, You get tired of the long haired hippie look? lol


 It is actually called the "EMO" look!!!


----------



## Silver.x

Don't use that word around here, Sheri doesn't know what it means.


----------



## ArachnidAngie

*ArachnidAngie*

Here are some pictures of me and my spider tattoos. Unfortunately, my first spider tattoo is covered up because it was small and it was 17 years old at the time. I like this site and I'm trying to get some answers about my old girl, Roja. She's a Mexican red-leg that I've had for 16 years. Check out her pics on my web page which can be found in my profile.


----------



## MANSON

Yo how goes it? A few pics of me sportin the long hair. Really <poopy> pics but whatev whatev...


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Ok, well...lemme move these here!


----------



## Israel2004

Crystal,

WOW!!!!!!!!!  :drool:  :drool:  your a cutie.


----------



## meier link

im pretty new here,but everyone else is doing it, so heres a few of my freaky self.........    :?  :wall:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

meier link said:
			
		

> im pretty new here,but everyone else is doing it, so heres a few of my freaky self.........    :?  :wall:


 :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 


wow    you are so sexy


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

I agree  :drool:


----------



## moricollins

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> No serious pics.. hehe but heres some more


Excellent as per usual, now to get you a nice formal dress , Which you will look stunning in (i can't imagine much that you wouldN'T look stunning in).


Mori


----------



## meier link

> wow  you are so sexy





> I agree


wow totally not used to that kinda reaction to my pics...thanks.. girls as good looking as u 2 saying that about me?..talk about an ego boost


----------



## bistrobob85

I'll post pics of my own case as soon as i find out how to get the URL of my pics, hehe!! Wow, i'm glad to see that we have quite a few canadians invert lovers around!! Long live the invertebrates in the montreal region ( and the other regions too, why not!! )!! 

 phil.


----------



## galeogirl

meier link said:
			
		

> wow totally not used to that kinda reaction to my pics...thanks.. girls as good looking as u 2 saying that about me?..talk about an ego boost


I'm with Raze and Dragon on this one.

*fans self*


Sidenote:  Botar's still looking good, now, isn't he?  All that ink! :drool:


----------



## meier link

> I'm with Raze and Dragon on this one.


    ....thanks......    
 :8o  :8o  :8o


----------



## Sheri

On my way to Lima I stopped in Toronto and spent the day with Aidan. We later met up with SHD for some chinese food before he kindly took me back to the airport. 

First was the very exciting trip on the subway downtown to see Aidan's school...











Then a very strange shop entirely dedicated to condoms and appropriately shaped phallic objects.






Dave had a real difficult time trying to work Aidan's cell phone... but managed, I think, in the end.






I brought parting gifts... tarantula salt and pepper shakers. 






Toronto was great, the Canadian Arachnogathering is going to be a blast!


----------



## Rob1985

Well here are 2 updated pics of me!!!!!!! Alcohol had a part the night these were taken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy ;P


----------



## Rob1985

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Crystal,
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!  :drool:  :drool:  your a cutie.


 No No...She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob1985

NoS said:
			
		

> My son Max and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being silly on my mini bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend Jessica... What she sees in me I have no idea?


 Well I se ur into Jap. cars!!! I see the SKunk2 Racing shirt on her!!! or you love bikes!!! LOL  :?


----------



## Fenris

I don't think I've posted this pic yet.  Me covered in theatrical blood after dressing up like a blood crazed pirate (sans bandana & eye patch).


----------



## Ravienne

Wow.  That's. . . ah. . . disturbing.    

Gotta love theatre!


----------



## kellygirl

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> My tribute to Red Bull.  Those who haven't subscribed to The Pit are really missing out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I think I love that series of photos.

-Kelly




			
				Mandi said:
			
		

> fatty mc fatfatfat


IMO, you look absolutely beautiful in the last picture of that post.  I would say, "Don't say that about yourself!" to you but I am not one to talk...  *sigh*

-Kelly


----------



## darrelldlc

now now kelly u got junk in the trunk and an infectious smile that is all that matters.


----------



## Malkavian

Getting to be time for a trim..



Someone shoudl really save all these photos and make an album..


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Malkavian said:
			
		

> Getting to be time for a trim..
> 
> 
> 
> Someone shoudl really save all these photos and make an album..


Chris Cornell, is that you??  :drool: 

Thanks for the compliments, looking pretty good yourself there Rob


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!


----------



## kellygirl

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!



Looks like in the second one you are saying, "If you DON'T touch me.... you die."    

-Kelly


----------



## Gsc

:wall: 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Zombie

Right.
What Graham said.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Hey Raze, is that "leather" edible?


----------



## galeogirl

Raze, I think we have the same boots.  I got mine at Diamond Dogs here in Portland.


----------



## rbpeake1

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!



What a way to go!! :}    Ooo la la!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Raze, I think we have the same boots.  I got mine at Diamond Dogs here in Portland.


Cool, I got mine from another place. Forgot the name of it. And Dwayne... the leather isnt edible.... but whats under it is  ;P


----------



## Gsc

Don't tease us...maybe this should go to "the pit" hint hint...lol!


----------



## Sean

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!



Nice pics.


----------



## genious_gr

Nice Raize     :drool:    :drool:   :drool: 

<edit> Can I have that second one in Full-rez? I need a new desctop ;-)

I finally took a semi-decent pic of myself   

Thought I'd share


----------



## Rabid Flea

Ravienne said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's. . . ah. . . disturbing.
> 
> Gotta love theatre!


I gotta disagree... thats HOT  :drool: 

Oh and RaZe baby, you know if I were not gay, jeezus, the things i cud ......  Nebbermind....  :8o


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

JeKo said:
			
		

> Oh and RaZe baby, you know if I were not gay, jeezus, the things i cud ......  Nebbermind....  :8o


I used to be     :razz:


----------



## misfitsfiend

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> And Dwayne... the leather isnt edible.... but whats under it is  ;P





			
				RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I used to be   :razz:



   You just love being a tease, don't you?   

 not that any of us mind ...


----------



## Cooper

This thread is hilarious!


She is being a tease, isn't she


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

How can I tease you through a computer screen.  This is nothing


----------



## Steven

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!


ow well,... it was worth it


----------



## baldpoodle

This is me and my French hunting dog called Santas little <EDIT> head.I feed him on rabbits and dock rats.


----------



## Cooper

HAHAHA! Noice name


----------



## Ravienne

baldpoodle said:
			
		

> This is me and my French hunting dog called Santas little <edit>head.I feed him on rabbits and dock rats.


Hmm, I'd better post some pics of my tiny toy French hunting dog, Licorice. . . I mean, Rarnak!  Yeah, that's it, his name is Rarnak.  The Barbarian.  Rarnak the Barbarian.  His shrill hunting cry strikes fear into the hearts of. . . um, probably mice.  Maybe.  And soft-bodied, ground dwelling insects.  I feed him on. . . antelope!  Yeah, big ones.  And bison.  That we hunt.  He chases them across the vast wastes of suburbian wilderness and goes for the throat when they collapse in exhaustion.  When I reach the site of the kill and disembowel the dead beast with my Gaelic hunting sword, I am sure to give my little barbarian the choicest of the innards.


----------



## baldpoodle

They are fantastic hunting dogs,they dont give up on the target.


----------



## Malkavian

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> ...This is nothing


That's a frightening prospect


----------



## Rabid Flea

HaHa Raze, you know I have nothing but love for you babe!


----------



## Israel2004

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> More pix  ;P First here's my "touch me... you die" face!


Yummy....  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Cooper

Well, I might as well jump in here with a recent picture. Here is me mere moments ago 



CLICK FOR A SLIGHTLY LARGER VERSION 

Hey guys, check out the new avatar I made. woot


----------



## becca81

Here's a recent photo of me during a transition camp I did a few weeks ago with the upcoming 6th graders.


----------



## Fergrim

Well.. I count four sixth graders..  

where're you hiding?


----------



## ink_scorpion

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Well.. I count four sixth graders..
> 
> where're you hiding?


 :wall:  :?


----------



## Ravienne

I _think_ that's her on the right.  So do you get crayons and free ice cream at restaurants, Becca?


----------



## becca81

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Well.. I count four sixth graders..
> 
> where're you hiding?


You are _so_ in trouble....


----------



## BugToxin

Ok, so I used to think that it was challenging to take pictures of my spiders and pedes.  Then I tried to take a picture of me!!!      Oh well, I have so much fun looking at you all, I figured that it was time to do my part.  Here I am.  In the first pic, I'm the one with less hair.


----------



## Immortal_sin

I didn't think you even HAD a head <giggle>


----------



## TimV

Shall we guess at how old becca is? I say 24, 5 foot 7, 126 pounds, German background.


----------



## becca81

TimV said:
			
		

> Shall we guess at how old becca is? I say 24, 5 foot 7, 126 pounds, German background.


That's a little spooky...

You're off on the weight and slightly off on the height..


----------



## TimV

HA! But how MUCH off???


----------



## BugToxin

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I didn't think you even HAD a head <giggle>


That was before the operation.


----------



## BugToxin

becca81 said:
			
		

> That's a little spooky...
> 
> You're off on the weight and slightly off on the height..


5'8" and 122 LBS?


----------



## skinheaddave

Well, it has been a while since I posted a pic of me not crushing something in this thread -- so here I am at a trip to the zoo last spring sharing a moment with a rather special camel.  Tamara just got around to downloading the pictures tonight.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Botar

And you had the nerve to say something about me and my goat?

Nice pants.

Botar


----------



## Nerri1029

Looks like LOVE at first sight    :razz:


----------



## skinheaddave

Botar said:
			
		

> And you had the nerve to say something about me and my goat?


I have attached an image that, I think, illustrates the difference.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sheri

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I have attached an image that, I think, illustrates the difference.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Ok, that made me laugh - for real - long and hard.
I needed that.


----------



## Immortal_sin

ahahahahaahahhaahahahahaha I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sequin

most recent.... haha im too cool
~Meagan~


----------



## TimV

5 foot 7, 117 pounds, 21 years old, eastern european Slavic (Polish/Ukranian etc..) background.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Hey guess my weight/hight/background timv..... I bet you cant get it right   

Nice pics meagan


----------



## Cooper

I am 6 foot, 135 pounds and 15 years old. Almost 16


----------



## TimV

> Hey guess my weight/hight/background timv..... I bet you cant get it right


5 foot 5 119 pounds. Some american indian somewhere, perhaps through a hispanic ancestor, but not more than one third. The wide spaced eyes and flat cheekbones are ususally associated with that in this country, but you see it in other groups, like Hungarians. So my guess is some type of Hispanic/Indian with mostly European, probably Irish/Welsh.


----------



## becca81

TimV said:
			
		

> 5 foot 5 119 pounds. Some american indian somewhere, perhaps through a hispanic ancestor, but not more than one third. The wide spaced eyes and flat cheekbones are ususally associated with that in this country, but you see it in other groups, like Hungarians. So my guess is some type of Hispanic/Indian with mostly European, probably Irish/Welsh.


I'm not great with this stuff, but Raze looks like she may have some Russian in her..


----------



## TimV

Yes, she's more difficult. Another alternative would be the Caucasus area, like Armenian, Georgian some type of northern Turk, etc..


----------



## Zoo Keeper

5 Foot 6, 110 Pounds, Italian/ Hispanic


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

I say Raze is Eastern European of some kind.

Maggie


----------



## shogun804

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> most recent.... haha im too cool
> ~Meagan~



very sexy, and incredible set of lips


----------



## Melmoth

Raze- 5' 6"- 100lb, Hispanic/Irish,with some Native American.


----------



## ink_scorpion

Sheri said:
			
		

> long and hard. I needed that.


----------



## David Richards

GOOD ONE


----------



## Fred

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

>


lol


----------



## Sheri

becca81 said:
			
		

> I'm not great with this stuff, but Raze looks like she may have some Russian in her..


I'd bet the Russians on the board would suggest that she needs some Russian in her.


----------



## kellygirl

Sheri said:
			
		

> I'd bet the Russians on the board would suggest that she needs some Russian in her.


    

I think you guys are over-shooting her weight.  Be careful!    

I actually heard Raze's theme song on the radio today.  It's by The Pussycat Dolls and if you go to their website, it automatically plays the song and video for you.

-Kelly


----------



## Silver.x

I'd like to see TimV guess for me.


----------



## TimV

I'd have to have a hint; perhaps your full name. The swarthy types with broad cheekbones and slightly slanted eyes in the New World point to Amerindian, but since your're Canadian you could posit some French background, (where you also get some dark, course hair especially in the south of France) if it weren't for your wider than average nose. It's almost too easy to say French/Indian with something else, but your name or your parent's name would help narrow it down.


----------



## TimV

Alright, let's see you, Kelly. Raze has a nice figure, but medium rather than fine bones, so I will stick with my guess.


----------



## Cooper

TimV, your nuts. 

In a good way 

I can't even begin to guess, are you from beautyland or something?


----------



## TimV

No. I devoted 8 years of my life to the sport of wrestling, and after representing the US in three different continents I got to be a pretty good guesser of weight. (you always wonder if the gorillas you see walking around are in your weight class!!!).

I've also lived all around the world, from California to Papua New Guinea to South Africa due to my making my living from agriculture, and I've developed an interest in physical anthropology.

Doesn't that one cutey look like Leanne Wolmack, the Country/Western Star? She's so typical Slav it's not funny.


----------



## kellygirl

TimV said:
			
		

> Alright, let's see you, Kelly. Raze has a nice figure, but medium rather than fine bones, so I will stick with my guess.


Unfortunately, there are many recent pictures of me floating around on this site.  Hint: ATSC

-Kelly


----------



## Cooper

Even so, it is quite the talent.


----------



## Silver.x

1/2 German, 1/4 Portuguese, 1/8 Welsh, 1/8 spanish. 

Close....


----------



## TimV

I'll bet you that either the Spanish or Portugese had an Amerindian ancestor or two. Ask your family, and then do me a favor and tell me what you found out.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

TimV said:
			
		

> 5 foot 5 119 pounds. Some american indian somewhere, perhaps through a hispanic ancestor, but not more than one third. The wide spaced eyes and flat cheekbones are ususally associated with that in this country, but you see it in other groups, like Hungarians. So my guess is some type of Hispanic/Indian with mostly European, probably Irish/Welsh.


wrong  5'3" 114 lbs.... but close.......... Russian background


----------



## TimV

Oh, well! So your Cossack great granddad kidnapped his wife from Turkey. Cool.

Hehe, just kidding. Well, not, but that doesn't excuse my mistake. You're a good sport.


----------



## Silver.x

TimV said:
			
		

> I'll bet you that either the Spanish or Portugese had an Amerindian ancestor or two. Ask your family, and then do me a favor and tell me what you found out.


Nope. Not possible. 

My grandparents on my mom side were both pure Germans with all ancestors living in Germany. On my dad's side my portuguese grandfather was born and raised in portugal with ancestors there, and my welsh and spanish grandmother the same. 

The only time they would have come into contact with anything remotely amerindian would be in the 1950's, and frankly at that point in time there is no way that amerindian blood entered the line.


----------



## kellygirl

TimV said:
			
		

> Alright, let's see you, Kelly. Raze has a nice figure, but medium rather than fine bones, so I will stick with my guess.



Oh wait!  Crap, I just want to be clear that I did NOT give you the go ahead to analyze me.  :8o  If you try to guess my weight, you're only going to undershoot it and if you adjust your guess, you might overshoot it... and none of that would lead to anything positive.

On the other hand, you can feel free to guess my background but your guess is as good as mine.  I'd have to do some research before I could tell you if you were right or wrong.  I think it's fairly clear, though, that I am essentially the antithesis of melanin.   

-Kelly


----------



## TimV

Another smart girl who's a good sport. Coool!


----------



## Immortal_sin

Ok, this is fun! Here is the most recent pic of me.....I know my ancestry, go ahead and give it a whirl! Forget the height/weight thing too please


----------



## Botar

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Ok, this is fun! Here is the most recent pic of me.....I know my ancestry, go ahead and give it a whirl! Forget the height/weight thing too please


Eddie Vetter's sister?

Botar


----------



## death1

*Ouch...*

Ouch... thats gunna hurt!


----------



## TimV

You're also a hard one, but I had a GF years ago that was Irish/Italian and she looked kind of like you.


----------



## Botar

death1 said:
			
		

> Ouch... thats gunna hurt!


Only if she gets a hold of me.  Besides, she knows I love her.

Botar


----------



## galeogirl

Here's a pic of my friend Yet and I in Seattle.


----------



## kellygirl

TimV said:
			
		

> Another smart girl who's a good sport. Coool!


Sarcasm?   :?


----------



## Sheri

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Sarcasm?   :?


No, I totally don't think so.

Wait. That kinda sounded sarcastic too.

Well, I think he was genuine. So am I.


----------



## TimV

No, honest! I just think that stuff is fun. Sorry, Kelly, if the way I put it offended you.


----------



## galeogirl

Okay, Tim, I'm game.


----------



## Botar

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my friend Yet and I in Seattle.


Ah Paige... one of these days I've got to meet you.

Botar


----------



## kellygirl

TimV said:
			
		

> No, honest! I just think that stuff is fun. Sorry, Kelly, if the way I put it offended you.



Not offended, just confused.... and still confused.   :8o 

-Kelly


----------



## galeogirl

Goody!  We can compare ink.


----------



## TimV

OK then, Galeogirl. 

You've got Kelt written all over your face. Your hands are not as square as are common with this ethnotype, but your face is so Irish/Scot/Welsh that I will make a prediction and say your blood type is O. If I'm terribly wrong on this, I'll give up, and I'll forgo the weight thing.


----------



## galeogirl

TimV said:
			
		

> OK then, Galeogirl.
> 
> You've got Kelt written all over your face. Your hands are not as square as are common with this ethnotype, but your face is so Irish/Scot/Welsh that I will make a prediction and say your blood type is O. If I'm terribly wrong on this, I'll give up, and I'll forgo the weight thing.


I am, indeed, mostly Irish, but there is also Norwegian, Finnish, and Nez Perce blood in the mix (small smatterings, but there).  My blood type is A positive.


----------



## TimV

Well, that was close enough that I wont quit. Check out this map to see why I said that.

http://sophistikatedkids.com/turkic/63 Blood Types/Blood TypesEn.htm#O type


----------



## moricollins

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> most recent.... haha im too cool
> ~Meagan~


some more gorgeous pictures,  you REALLY need someone with a good digicam to take pictures of you 

Mori


----------



## Immortal_sin

Botar said:
			
		

> Eddie Vetter's sister?
> 
> Botar


Clearly I remember pickin’ on the boy
Seemed a harmless little <EDIT>
Ooh, but we unleashed a lion...
Gnashed his teeth and bit the recess lady’s breast...
How can I forget?
And he hit me with a surprise left
My jaw left hurtin’...ooh, dropped wide open
Just like the day...oh, like the day I heard


Oh, and it's VEDDER, silly boy


----------



## Immortal_sin

TimV said:
			
		

> You're also a hard one, but I had a GF years ago that was Irish/Italian and she looked kind of like you.


Scotch/Irish/Blackfeet on my dad's side, and French/Chickasaw on my mom's side 
No Italian...


----------



## genious_gr

You look a little Greek too


----------



## demicheru

*guess i'll play too*

well, i made it through all 221 pages, and thought i should post a pic, too...ive mostly been reading the forums on t's and scorp's, but not posted much of anything. anyway, the pic was (self) taken at about 2am, so my head made a weird shadow on the wall...it's not really that big. my adam's apple really is that big tho.:? 

-philip


----------



## Keith Richard

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Scotch/Irish/Blackfeet on my dad's side, and French/Chickasaw on my mom's side
> No Italian...


Your Dad's a descendant of a bottle of whisky?...he's either of Scottish descendancy or part Scot.


----------



## Keith Richard

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my friend Yet and I in Seattle.


It's actually "Yet and ME in Seattle". Sorry, It's just one of my things


----------



## Crotalus

genious_gr said:
			
		

> You look a little Greek too


Just not enough nose... 

/Lelle


----------



## Immortal_sin

keithaddison said:
			
		

> Your Dad's a descendant of a bottle of whisky?...he's either of Scottish descendancy or part Scot.


There are plenty of alcoholics on that side of the family 
Yes, Scot, not Scotch...lmao! 
It's what you can expect from met at 11pm


----------



## Melmoth

keithaddison said:
			
		

> It's actually "Yet and ME in Seattle". Sorry, It's just one of my things


                    Actually,the correct English is as Paige said,Yet and I. I'll put money on it and I'm not a gambling man


----------



## TimV

> It's actually "Yet and ME in Seattle". Sorry, It's just one of my things


Why did you use an upper case "i" in "it's"?


----------



## Immortal_sin

TimV said:
			
		

> Why did you use an upper case "i" in "it's"?


oh for hells sake.....you guys quit picking apart my English, will ya?!
I grew up with an English teacher for a father, I'm SICK of being corrected!!!


----------



## TimV

Calm down, temptress, I was just defending you, you silly goose. Keith was on his high horsey, and I pointed out that he made a dumb mistake while correcting you. The point being people shouldn't throw rocks if they live in glass houses.


----------



## Keith Richard

TimV said:
			
		

> Why did you use an upper case "i" in "it's"?


I was taught to begin a sentence with a capital letter.....and you?

OK, I'll refrain from here on in.


----------



## Keith Richard

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Actually,the correct English is as Paige said,Yet and I. I'll put money on it and I'm not a gambling man


Melmoth, please feel free to consult any English grammer text book and let me know your findings.

OK, I'm demounting from the so-called high horsey


----------



## nightbreed

Uh no  Paige and George are correct dude, it would be "Yet and I"  
And why would you remove "Yet and" from the sentance? :?:


----------



## Melmoth

keithaddison said:
			
		

> Melmoth, please feel free to consult any English grammer text book and let me know your findings.


                       me is the objective case of (I). I stand by what I said.


----------



## Keith Richard

Melmoth said:
			
		

> me is the objective case of (I). I stand by what I said.


Does "Here's a pic of I in Seattle" sound correct? The litmous test is to remove the second party from the sentence.

"Yet and I are in Seattle and here's a pic of the two of us" is correct.

We're just going to have to agree to disagree Melmoth.


----------



## TimV

Keith, I'll try one more time, and then assume you are being a geek. You wrote:



> Sorry, It's just one of my things


Now please be patient with me and explain why "It's" starts a sentence.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Alrighty everyone,

Let's just agree to disagree and move on. If you want to continue the grammar conversation, please move it to the Watering Hole.

Thanks,

Debby

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keith Richard

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Alrighty everyone,
> 
> Let's just agree to disagree and move on. If you want to continue the grammar conversation, please move it to the Watering Hole.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Debby


Apologies to all. One too many "nips" last night. Oh, and TimV, yes I now see what you're getting at...my mistake, but no, I'm no geek


----------



## Arachnoboards

This thread got way beyond manageable, so we started part 2 here:

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/47442


Please continue posting in that thread. This one will now be closed.


The Arachnoboards Team


----------

